# Googles Nexus 7 tablet discussion, reviews



## Sunray (Jun 27, 2012)

This looks really nice, certainly a good competitor to the iPad.

http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/25/3115825/nexus-7-training-document-leak

What makes it great is the price which if its as good as expected it will finally take tablets to the price point they get really interesting.  $199 for the 8Gb model.

I have yet to be able to justify an iPad over decent net book or even a cheap laptop which runs anything I like with a keyboard.  If anyone has had a go on the Macbook Air 11" then wow, that is a far superior solution to a tablet albeit double the price.


----------



## mack (Jun 27, 2012)

Anyone following the Google I/O ? 

Lots of stuff leaking all over the place at the moment..

http://live.theverge.com/google-io-2012-live-blog-day-one/


----------



## mack (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

I am. And this could be a very interesting tablet. $199 is a very competitive price.

Early leaked photos:






Speculative specs via gizmodo australia:



> Google’s going to announce a 7-inch, Nexus-branded tablet called the Nexus 7. According to the leak, it’s built by Asus, with a 1.3Ghz quad-core Tegra 3 processor, GeForce 12-core GPU and 1GB of RAM with two different storage variants: 8GB and 16GB.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

I hope that all this bezel around the sides becomes a thing of the past sooner rather than later.. it's well ugly.


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

Should be an official video stream here v.soon:

https://developers.google.com/events/io/


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

It's on a holding screen at the moment. Come on already.


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I hope that all this bezel around the sides becomes a thing of the past sooner rather than later.. it's well ugly.


 
Only if humans suddenly stop having thumbs.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh... wait.. It's started.


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

Its on, and its like a crap rave so far


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

Viewing parties around the world? lol if Apple did then editor would melt.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm having a viewing party all by myself. Cheers.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 27, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I hope that all this bezel around the sides becomes a thing of the past sooner rather than later.. it's well ugly.


It's practical and essential. Going nowhere.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

I hope the galaxy nexus is the first to get Jelly Bean.


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

See this is why I sometimes bitch about Google, they are finally sorting out to the smoothness of the UI via project Butters contribution to Jelly Bean - should have done that in version 1, not 4.1. Never mind, at least they are getting there now.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

I think part of the problem was getting to a stage where Android dictates the state of play to the hardware manufacturers, not the other way round. They're firmly in the position now.


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I think part of the problem was getting to a stage where Android dictates the state of play to the hardware manufacturers, not the other way round. They're firmly in the position now.


 
A fair point to a certain extent, although not the whole story.

Anyway Im enjoying the fact this is a proper developer keynotes, complete with geek humour.


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

Speech to text without needing an internet connection, good.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

Voice typing cool, but remains to be seen if its any good.

I hope we don't all have to say 'period' at the end of each sentence


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

This guy is a nervy and annoying speaker.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

Swipe away photos. Good.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 27, 2012)

I like how he's saying swipe rather than toss now. You'd have to be pretty kinky to be into tossing off widgets.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 27, 2012)

No way would they call something a Nexus 7 without it being an intentional Blade Runner reference.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

Android beam is all well and good, but how useful is it, _really._


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

Siri-esque search. Sick.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

Google will tell you when the next bus or train will arrive?

Unless that's based on GPS tracking on each vehicle - it's about as useful as those countdown timers at London bus stops, or a timetable. Both largely inaccurate when traffic or other delays factor in. I've got an app in LA which uses GPS to tell me when the next bus is. And its awesome. But I can't see that working in London until GPS is put in the vehicles and enabled for developers to utilise the data.


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

I need to like live in a city and have a life or something in order to make good use of this tech.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah..

"tell me where the nearest starbucks is"
"that will be 30 miles away"
"oh"


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

Why is the Google Play man wearing a Saddam Hussein t-shirt?


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 27, 2012)

Who's the geezer on his teeshirt?


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

Here comes the tablet.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

All these speakers are so lame at public presentation


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 27, 2012)

And if you look under your seats ...


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 27, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Google will tell you when the next bus or train will arrive?
> 
> Unless that's based on GPS tracking on each vehicle - it's about as useful as those countdown timers at London bus stops, or a timetable. Both largely inaccurate when traffic or other delays factor in. I've got an app in LA which uses GPS to tell me when the next bus is. And its awesome. But I can't see that working in London until GPS is put in the vehicles and enabled for developers to utilise the data.


 
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/06/07/bus_api/


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/06/07/bus_api/


 
Why am I forever waiting at bus stops in London then, with the countdown saying my bus is 'due' when it's clearly nowhere to be seen


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

Nobody bothered by 'what's this song' - cos everyone just uses Shazam.


----------



## magneze (Jun 27, 2012)

340g eh. Interesting.


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 27, 2012)

what's that then, internal street view?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 27, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Why am I forever waiting at bus stops in London then, with the countdown saying my bus is 'due' when it's clearly nowhere to be seen


 
I use a free app called BusGuru and it works a treat every time


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

They'll need that save offline maps feature because there's no sim version available, so useless without a wifi connection.


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 27, 2012)

Flipboard does it better


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> what's that then, internal street view?


 
See the stains on the local bars floor. Its just like being there, except you can't order a pint or make eye contact with interesting humanoids.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

$199 is well cheap.


----------



## magneze (Jun 27, 2012)

Available in the UK!


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

And now a new device, something that wasn't leaked, woooo.


----------



## magneze (Jun 27, 2012)

No, actually this was leaked too. About an hour ago.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

wtf is THIS! Amazing.


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 27, 2012)

Another British boffin


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

Connects to your best speakers AND tv. Nice.


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 27, 2012)

An Apple TV type thing


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

NFC and bluetooth, and 1080p video out, and optical out. sweeet.


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 27, 2012)

A tad over engineered


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

Never mind Google Music.

Does it work with Spotify, and TuneIn Radio?


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 27, 2012)

I want the pretty ball.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 27, 2012)

Can you list your own stuff on google play shiz or does it have to be purchased through the play store?


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

Too bloody expensive, fail.


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 27, 2012)

over priced Q, but well done on the nexus 7.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

It's too expensive if it only works with Google Play Movies/Music.

if it works with Netflix, Spotify, TuneIn and potentially other cloud/streaming based apps, then I'm sold.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

Note the macbook air being discretely hidden as best as possible in the Google+ video.


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

From where Im sitting Google have 2 or 3 problems right now:

Their Google TV & Q hardware is too expensive.
They want to push Google+ integration on devices rather than Facebook, but Google+ isn't exactly setting the world on fire.

A year ago what I'd be griping about was the lack of cohesive store for Apps, media etc, but with Google Play hopefully they have solved that, although I still don't think enough people buy Android apps.


----------



## magneze (Jun 27, 2012)

Nexus 7 page just came up: https://play.google.com/store/devices

£159


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

Google+ users now spend 12 minutes a day in the stream. Am I supposed to be impressed? lol.


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 27, 2012)

I like Google+, but it is still underused


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

They're primed to be the best alternative when everyone finally gets fucked off with Facebook.


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

They'd be more likely to succeed if people actually liked to video chat.


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

Dont plug the iPad retina display you fool!


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 27, 2012)

No API?


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

It occurs to me that social networking will really come of age if drugs are legalised.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

This is all such fluff. Who the hell organises a beach hangout on a computer with an animated picture.

Just call and text like normal people.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

In the world of Apple and Google, everyone schedules their morning workout and lunch breaks using iCal and Google Calendar.


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

No imaginary friends turned up for my brunch.


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

Party mode is on, woooo woooo.


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 27, 2012)

Lets get this party documented


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

yadda yadda... after the event, people will still be posting their photos on facebook.


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh no its the twat with the google goggles.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ooo... exciting new hardware!


----------



## MBV (Jun 27, 2012)

Whoop -  Google glass?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

Jump! Jump!


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 27, 2012)

Plenty of whooping and hollering, this is even more cringeworthy than an apple event


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

And now Nathan Barley is going to jump out of a balloon.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

This is gonna be radical dude.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 27, 2012)

magneze said:


> Nexus 7 page just came up: https://play.google.com/store/devices
> 
> £159


 
Very nice price even if it hasn't got 3G...very nice indeed. I'll bet money we'll see the iPad mini coming out in a matter of months.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

Gnarly


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 27, 2012)

That was well cool


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 27, 2012)

Really, what is the point of this shit ???   <cringe>


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

And all because the lady loved milk tray.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 27, 2012)

WHOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 27, 2012)

<high five>


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

Glass could be useful during an uprising.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 27, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> <high five>


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

And now to help me demonstrate Google Glass, please welcome ED209


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

Baby thinks 'oh shit mommy is a cyborg'.


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

lol I thought she said it weighs less than your nose.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

These will be well good for demos.


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

Communicate with images = porn.


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

Knee porn is the next big thing.


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 27, 2012)

Get on with it! So bloody boring.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 27, 2012)

Where's everyone following this?


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 27, 2012)

Very tasty dumplings


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 27, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Where's everyone following this?


https://developers.google.com/events/io/


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

Who chooses these speakers? Steve Gerrard has more charisma than this woman.


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

Its incredible to think that within a few years I'll be able to share my toenail clipping activities on Google double plus good.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

I like Glass a lot, but I think the trick will be to create glasses that don't make you look like a twat when you wear them.

i.e. integrate them into regular frames and make the camera element invisible.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 27, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> https://developers.google.com/events/io/


 
Cheers.


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 27, 2012)

Still half baked, then. Not shipping today.


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I like Glass a lot, but I think the trick will be to create glasses that don't make you look like a twat when you wear them.
> 
> i.e. integrate them into regular frames and make the camera element invisible.


 
They should have got in there back when being a pirate was cool.

At the moment I expect one reason they are prototypes is that the battery life probably sucks.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 27, 2012)

Not sure about Glass but evidently this is the future.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

I was hoping for some sort of screen built into the lens so you can overlay graphics and info on your real world view.


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I was hoping for some sort of screen built into the lens so you can overlay graphics and info on your real world view.


 
Err isn't that half the point of the device? You look up into the clear bit, but they haven't thought of a good way to demo it yet.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 27, 2012)

Lots of whooping at this event isn't there?


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 27, 2012)

Hope someone takes their very own electromagnetic hand-grenade to tonight's party.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

You get a free nexus! You get a free nexus!


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> And if you look under your seats ...


 
Not far from the truth as it turns out!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

I knew I should've gone.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 27, 2012)

Someone's going to start shouting 'USA USA USA' any moment now I swear!


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

elbows said:


> At the moment I expect one reason they are prototypes is that the battery life probably sucks.


 
Scratch that, looking at the video showing more skydiving google glass it looks like there are a bunch of wires connecting it to other hardware at the moment.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 27, 2012)

Thoughts (although I forgot this was happening so missed the tablet and box thing):

Google really need to work on their public speaking skills, I thought I was going to scream watching that girl talk about Glass.  

The events page looks quite nice, but frankly it doesn't set my world on fire.  And who goes to a party to take pictures and then browse those pictures instantly while still at the event?  I suppose maybe the live feed is useful for somebody who couldn't make it for one reason or another, but it still strikes me as a little bizarre

Glass - I don't know, again, I wasn't so fussed.  I mean it looks like quite fun, but what amazing value it has?  I'm not so sure really. Plus you look a right moron wearing them.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 27, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> And who goes to a party to take pictures and then browse those pictures instantly while still at the event?


 
Guilty


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 27, 2012)

Twitter doesn't seem to be that impressed, only two trends on these announcements...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 27, 2012)

Less than 200 quid? Sold.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 27, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Less than 200 quid? Sold.


 
That's the big news of the day for me, really great news to see a decent looking tablet for under 200 quid. Should be a nice kick in the ass to Apple.


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

Should put a massive dent in Kindle Fire sales. Not sure if it will have all that much impact on the iPad, depends if Apple really have a 7" model up their sleeves (not entirely convinced of this myself)


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 27, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> That's the big news of the day for me, really great news to see a decent looking tablet for under 200 quid. Should be a nice kick in the ass to Apple.


For that price I can justify it simply as something I can take out on the road as an email/web reader. I might still end up getting an iPad for the work related apps though.


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 27, 2012)

It's no massive challenge to the ipad, but the fire must be pissed off.

And people will assume the Apple 7" is just to get back at google.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

Yep, something for me to take to bed, read a book on, watch a movie, check emails, etc. There's definitely a market for something smaller than the ipad. It will hit kindle fire the hardest I think. Was never really that keen on Amazon overlaying their shit on the kindle. What I like about the Nexus 7 (as with the Galaxy Nexus) is that its pure google with no skinning from hardware manufacturers.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 27, 2012)

elbows said:


> Should put a massive dent in Kindle Fire sales. Not sure if it will have all that much impact on the iPad, depends if Apple really have a 7" model up their sleeves (not entirely convinced of this myself)



Reckon this will kill the Fire. Apple are going to feel the heat on this too, I'm convinced we'll see an iPad mini before the year is out.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 27, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> It's no massive challenge to the ipad, but the fire must be pissed off.
> 
> And people will assume the Apple 7" is just to get back at google.



There's a lot of people that want a tablet but don't want to pay iPad prices. This is going to eat into Apple's market share if you ask me.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

Basically, until the Google Nexus Q integrates with TuneIn Radio, Spotify, and possibly Netflix too, there's no way I'm getting one and being limited to Google Play.


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> There's a lot of people that want a tablet but don't want to pay iPad prices. This is going to eat into Apple's market share if you ask me.


 
If we want to look at tablets of all sizes as being the same market then yes, this should help rebalance things away from Apple domination.

Personally Im tempted to look at 7" tablets as their own market.

My best hope for the Nexus 7 is that since the price is right, they will sell loads and really help the android software dev scene to expand. I'd be mad not to look at developing for a 7" tablet that sells by the bucketload due to being cheap but powerful, subject of course to the sort of apps Im developing.

I am presently developing a music visualizer for the iPad 2 & 3 and am quite keen to get a Nexus 7 and consider doing a version for that too, especially as the GPU looks quite beefy.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 27, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Google will tell you when the next bus or train will arrive?
> 
> Unless that's based on GPS tracking on each vehicle - it's about as useful as those countdown timers at London bus stops.


(excuse the 5 page quote)
Which use GPS tracking on each vehicle. When were you last in London?


skyscraper101 said:


> Why am I forever waiting at bus stops in London then, with the countdown saying my bus is 'due' when it's clearly nowhere to be seen


it goes 2min -> due, as the traffic can't be predicted that well. But it does adapt the timings - ie. it's not slaved to a timetable. If your bus is genuinely delayed, then the time will not count down. I use countdown (webpage, text, bus stops) all the time and it's 99% dependable.

Aaaaanyway. The Nexus 7 is a nice bit of kit, and Android is looking very capable these days. The price is right and it deserves to sell very well. A lot depends on marketing and availability. You can walk into an Apple store and have a perfectly curated hands-on experience with the ipad. It's very seductive. Google need to get the nexus into peoples' hands so they can want it.

However, I don't see it as a big iPad competitor. Someone who was considering an ipad will probably still want one. The Nexus could capture the market that considers an ipad as too expensive or too large.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2012)

Looks pretty good too.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Reckon this will kill the Fire. Apple are going to feel the heat on this too, I'm convinced we'll see an iPad mini before the year is out.


It will dent sales but it won't 'kill' the Fire in the States because a lot of folks are hooked into Amazon's content services.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2012)

Specs:
7-inch device screen, with a 1280 x 800 IPS LCD/ 400 nits of brightness.
NVIDIA Tegra 3 T30L quad-core processor running at 1.2GHz.
Wireless connectivity is 802.11b/g/n
Bluetooth
1GB of RAM and either 8 or 16GB of storage.
$199 for the 8GB model, 16GB for $249.
Nine hours battery.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 27, 2012)

I really can't see anything to get excited about tbh.

A medium-specced, budget tablet... meh

A cut-down and overpriced Boxee... meh


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 27, 2012)

Amazon must be bricking it right now, Google's content ecosystem, while not as strong as Apple, will give them a real kicking.


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> I really can't see anything to get excited about tbh.
> 
> A medium-specced, budget tablet... meh
> 
> A cut-down and overpriced Boxee... meh


 
In regards the tablet if you feel that way then it shows how far we've come in just a couple of years. OK its missing a couple of things but I wouldn't call it medium-spec, and the price is excellent.

As for the Nexus Q TV/speaker box, the price is all wrong, just as with Google TV.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 27, 2012)

What it is is a massive subsidy by Google to try to boost the Android tablet market. They must be bargaining on the (not at all inconceivable) idea that they have the money to sell this at a loss to lots of people for long enough that developers will start writing Android tablet apps in any reasonable number. At which point, spending the same money on a high-end Android tablet as you would on an iPad becomes a reasonable proposition for people.


----------



## magneze (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm surprised Amazon haven't made the Fire more widely available. Maybe the huge post Xmas drop in sales in true and they're worried about unsold stock.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> I really can't see anything to get excited about tbh.
> 
> A medium-specced, budget tablet... meh
> 
> A cut-down and overpriced Boxee... meh


For a lot of people, 'budget' is all they can afford, and this will do just about everything that most consumers use an iPad for.


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

Well they had to try something, since their relative lack of tablet momentum threatens their broader agenda somewhat.

When I was saying it isn't medium-spec I was forgetting how limited the storage options are. The only way to stop this being an issue is for people to embrace the cloud more comprehensively. My experience of iTunes match & iCloud when it comes to my rather large music library is starting to point me in this direction, to the extent that Im only going to get the 16gb iPad 3.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2012)

Crispy said:


> However, I don't see it as a big iPad competitor.


Not directly, but like the cheaper Android phones before it, people will realise that this cheap tablet will do almost everything an iPad can do for a fraction of the price. Well heeled users will still go for the iPad, but those further down the financial scale may look rather keenly at this budget offering.


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

magneze said:


> I'm surprised Amazon haven't made the Fire more widely available. Maybe the huge post Xmas drop in sales in true and they're worried about unsold stock.


 
I think they put most of their focus into their core market.

Listening tot he Google keynote its pretty obvious they see a lot of potential in the developing world, which makes sense given that one of their biggest weapons against Apple is price. Its just a shame so many of the map/social type features are only really compelling in a limited number of cities around the world around this point, with a lot of US-centric cultural aspects. San Francisco fancies itself too much.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2012)

Video:


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

editor said:


> Not directly, but like the cheaper Android phones before it, people will realise that this cheap tablet will do almost everything an iPad can do for a fraction of the price. Well heeled users will still go for the iPad, but those further down the financial scale may look rather keenly at this budget offering.


 
But they were never likely to go for Apple in the first place. So what will change is that they will end up with a cheap tablet thats actually good, as opposed to now where I've seen people at work spend £100 on a load of rubbish and then regret it, but still not be in the market for an iPad.

Mind you I shouldn't assume too much about Apple not caring about the lower end of the market, since eventually they will end up with a growth problem.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 27, 2012)

elbows said:


> But they were never likely to go for Apple in the first place. So what will change is that they will end up with a cheap tablet thats actually good, as opposed to now where I've seen people at work spend £100 on a load of rubbish and then regret it, but still not be in the market for an iPad.
> 
> Mind you I shouldn't assume too much about Apple not caring about the lower end of the market, since eventually they will end up with a growth problem.


 
Apple will go where there's money, simple.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 27, 2012)

magneze said:


> I'm surprised Amazon haven't made the Fire more widely available. Maybe the huge post Xmas drop in sales in true and they're worried about unsold stock.


 
Big mistake on their part too, now they have this to contend with...


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2012)

Early hands on: sounds very positive.


> Google just let attendees to today's hardware-filled I/O conference love up on the new Nexus 7 tablet. It's light, it's compact, and holy crap, it's faster than hell. In short, you won't believe this is a $200 tablet.
> 
> First thing you notice is that it's incredibly solid. There are hard aluminum edges, and a rubberized back that feels soft and grippy. It easily fits in a jacket pocket, and even (just barely) in a jeans pocket (though that's not recommended). It has a front-facing camera, but no rear camera, which is good because you shouldn't be taking photos with your freaking tablet anyway. Volume up/down rocker, power button, micro USB and a headphone jack. Sadly, there's no expandable storage, but Google is emphasizing its cloud portfolio, so that makes sense.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crispy (Jun 27, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Apple will go where there's money, simple.


It's not like Apple are strangers to the low end. The iphone 3GS is free on a £20 contract, which is right down there in normal land. Their ipod range starts at £40. So I would be surprised if they get into the 7" £200 tablet market as well, now that it can be done well (and profitably) at that price.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 27, 2012)

I will eat a hat-shaped object if Apple release a 7" tablet.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 27, 2012)

Crispy said:


> It's not like Apple are strangers to the low end. The iphone 3GS is free on a £20 contract, which is right down there in normal land. Their ipod range starts at £40. So I would be surprised if they get into the 7" £200 tablet market as well, now that it can be done well (and profitably) at that price.



Exactly. Apple go for the high end/ aspiration then evolve their product line down toward middle incomes. They did it with the iPod, they've done it with the MacBook Air, they did it as you say with the iPhone and they'll do it with the iPad too.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

Nexus Q won't work without a paired Android device. i.e. won't work as a standalone device. I'm thinking of less reasons why I'd want one.

A Netgear NeoTV for $50 will do everything that this will do for videos (and can be controlled by an android phone), while a Nokia MD-310 for £28 will do audio directly via NFC or Bluetooth from a tablet or phone. Both for half the price of a Nexus Q. And neither require Android to work either.

Also, the Nexus Q kind of assumes your best speakers and your best TV are going to be in the same place around the house. I think they're onto a loser here unless they drastically drop the price.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 27, 2012)

editor said:


> Not directly, but like the cheaper Android phones before it, people will realise that this cheap tablet will do almost everything an iPad can do for a fraction of the price. Well heeled users will still go for the iPad, but those further down the financial scale may look rather keenly at this budget offering.


It's a bit more complicated than that, though. Isn't it?

There already £99 tablets that can "do pretty much everything the iPad can do." I accidentally got morbidly hooked on a late night shopping channel yesterday, and they were selling a tablet of a kind for £99, emphasising how it could play films, zoom in on photos, and DL Android apps.

Reading between the lines of puff and flim flam, it sounded like a staggeringly shit buy.

But, still, it can "do almost everything an iPad can do for a fraction of the price." From that point on, it's pretty much slickness, power & polish. Isn't it?

The selling point will surely be "do almost everything an iPad can do for a fraction of the price," AND in a relatively competent / slick manner, under a major household brand name.

No?


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> It's a bit more complicated than that, though. Isn't it?
> 
> There already £99 tablets that can "do pretty much everything the iPad can do." I accidentally got morbidly hooked on a late night shopping channel yesterday, and they were selling a tablet of a kind for £99, emphasising how it could play films, zoom in on photos, and DL Android apps.


Except they didn't contain a quad core CPU and come under the Google name.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 27, 2012)

editor said:


> Except they didn't contain a quad core CPU and come under the Google name.


Which is why I posted the rest of that post, thereby making pretty much exactly that point 


mrs quoad said:


> But, still, it can "do almost everything an iPad can do for a fraction of the price." From that point on, it's pretty much slickness, power & polish. Isn't it?
> 
> The selling point will surely be "do almost everything an iPad can do for a fraction of the price," AND in a relatively competent / slick manner, under a major household brand name.
> 
> No?


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm looking forward to reading the reviews.

Interestingly, the tablet has been manufactured in the US not China


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Which is why I posted the rest of that post, thereby making pretty much exactly that point


Which was my point in the first place!


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

Lets just conclude that by emphasising that slickness is very important for mobile touch-based devices, and that prior sub £150 tablets tended to blow goats on that front.


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

Anyway where were you when we needed you editor, did you watch the keynotes? It was like an apple event combined with an early prototype of developer-LSD.


----------



## paolo (Jun 27, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Why am I forever waiting at bus stops in London then, with the countdown saying my bus is 'due' when it's clearly nowhere to be seen



They work fine for me ??

I also use the text service. There's an ID on every bus stop. Text the ID, and you get the full list back, rather than waiting for the scrolling (or not having info at all, on the more 'remote' stops).


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

The bus driver is tracking skyscraper101 and veers off in a different direction if his GPS signal shows up


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 27, 2012)

editor said:


> Which was my point in the first place!


Ok; that wasn't the point you made in the post I quoted. I must've missed an earlier post or three


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

paolo said:


> They work fine for me ??
> 
> I also use the text service. There's an ID on every bus stop. Text the ID, and you get the full list back, rather than waiting for the scrolling (or not having info at all, on the more 'remote' stops).


 
I never knew about this texting lark. Do they advertise that? All I know is I've waited at bus stops on numerous occasions looking at the countdown where its saying the bus is 'due' and then it's taken ages to turn up. I don't trust it at all.

I'd rather there was an app which could actually pinpoint where the bus you want is, based on its actual GPS location. Does this exist? Preferably on a google style map, with little bus icons to show you where it is on the road, rather than a haphazard countdown facility guessing how many minutes it will take to get to you based on a factor of distance alone. I'm not interested in a system that just keeps saying '2 minutes' for a ten minute period, if the bus is technically 2 minutes away, but not moving.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 27, 2012)

elbows said:


> But they were never likely to go for Apple in the first place. So what will change is that they will end up with a cheap tablet thats actually good, as opposed to now where I've seen people at work spend £100 on a load of rubbish and then regret it, but still not be in the market for an iPad.
> 
> Mind you I shouldn't assume too much about Apple not caring about the lower end of the market, since eventually they will end up with a growth problem.


 


mrs quoad said:


> There already £99 tablets that can "do pretty much everything the iPad can do." I accidentally got morbidly hooked on a late night shopping channel yesterday, and they were selling a tablet of a kind for £99, emphasising how it could play films, zoom in on photos, and DL Android apps.
> 
> Reading between the lines of puff and flim flam, it sounded like a staggeringly shit buy.
> 
> ...


 
This is why I don't own a tablet. I don't want or need something like an ipad, I want a low cost, smaller device, that does it's basic functions well. Browsing the web, checking email and playing films isn't state of the art, but they are such basic functions, I want them done well even on a budget device or I'm not going to bother. 

If Google can put together all the basic things I use my smartphone for on a bigger, but still quite portable screen for sub £200 I'm sold.


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

As long as you don't need too much storage then I think this is the device for you.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 27, 2012)

Divisive Cotton said:


> I'm looking forward to reading the reviews.
> 
> Interestingly, the tablet has been manufactured in the US not China



It was? Thought that was the Q that was made in the States?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 27, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I never knew about this texting lark. Do they advertise that? All I know is I've waited at bus stops on numerous occasions looking at the countdown where its saying the bus is 'due' and then it's taken ages to turn up. I don't trust it at all.
> 
> I'd rather there was an app which could actually pinpoint where the bus you want is, based on its actual GPS location. Does this exist? Preferably on a google style map, with little bus icons to show you where it is on the road, rather than a haphazard countdown facility guessing how many minutes it will take to get to you based on a factor of distance alone. I'm not interested in a system that just keeps saying '2 minutes' for a ten minute period, if the bus is technically 2 minutes away, but not moving.



I use this great iOS app called Bus Tracker which shows all the routes in London and their due times. Very useful app which also has a built alert system that will ping you when you're near your stop.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 27, 2012)

I guess an SD slot would be the out the question?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 27, 2012)

It doesn't have one.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

Dropbox or similar will be a necessity in this respect.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 27, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Dropbox or similar will be a necessity in this respect.


 
Yup, this is more a cloud/streaming device over wifi than a take all your media with you device.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I use this great iOS app called Bus Tracker which shows all the routes in London and their due times. Very useful app which also has a built alert system that will ping you when you're near your stop.


 
Due times is one thing. Where the bus is though, would be more useful. I'm yet to learn of an app which will pinpoint where the bus you want is on the map. Does one exist?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 27, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Due times is one thing. Where the bus is though, would be more useful. I'm yet to learn of an app which will pinpoint where the bus you want is on the map. Does one exist?


 
Hmmm not exactly sure, last time I spoke with someone about this that data wasn't available for app makers to scrape and wrap for users...wouldn't surprise me if it is now though.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Hmmm not exactly sure, last time I spoke with someone about this that data wasn't available for app makers to scrape and wrap for users...wouldn't surprise me if it is now though.


 
It's such a simple thing though that desperately needs inventing. Central London is a place where you could quite reasonably decide to walk somewhere instead of waiting for a bus. If you decide to wait for the bus on account of it being 5 minutes away (measured by distance on a good day) and end up waiting 30 minutes (because of traffic), that would definitely be a situation where a walk might've been better.

If they would utilise the GPS data, which is obviously there, to just display each bus as a moving pinpoint on a map, then we'd all be much clearer about what to do.

To give another example... when I'm in London, I often have to get to Ladbroke Grove from Shepherds Bush. There's three buses I could take. Two of them go from one stop, the other goes from another. If I had an app which would show me where each of these buses was on a map before I had to make a decision, I could be better informed about which bus stop to wait at. Due times are entirely theoretical really.

I wouldn't be surprised if TFL withheld that info on account of it losing them money from people deciding to walk instead of catching the bus tbh

</thread derail>


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2012)

Interesting article comparing the pros and cons of Google Nexus 7 vs iPad 3 vs Kindle Fire.

Pretty much agree with this:


> There's more to the Nexus than just mimicking Amazon, however, and the Nexus is a very capable and very desirable tablet in its own right: where Amazon's emphasis is almost entirely on selling Amazon content, the Nexus wants to be your sat-nav system, your gaming device and your work machine too.
> 
> If Amazon doesn't hurry up and offer the Kindle Fire internationally, the Nexus is going to steal all its potential customers.
> We can imagine some prospective iPad shoppers going for a Nexus too: it's much, much more polished than similarly-sized Android tablets, and Google's clearly put an enormous amount of effort into making it as effortless and welcoming as possible.
> ...


http://www.techradar.com/news/mobil...ogle-nexus-7-vs-ipad-3-vs-kindle-fire-1087197


----------



## elbows (Jun 28, 2012)

Its certainly not going to help the RT version of Windows 8 tablets to get a good share of the market quickly either. Shouldn't affect their Pro lineup much though.


----------



## contadino (Jun 28, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> I guess an SD slot would be the out the question?


 
I bought a 7-inch tablet this week that does all that, with an SD slot and Android 4. It's not a branded gadget, but it cost me £80 and seems pretty solid. My price ceiling was £100.  This Nexus has a higher screen resolution, but it's still out of my price range.

I reckon it'll sell like hot cakes, though. The Kindle Fire is already dead in the water in Europe as far as I can see.


----------



## Sunray (Jun 28, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Due times is one thing. Where the bus is though, would be more useful. I'm yet to learn of an app which will pinpoint where the bus you want is on the map. Does one exist?


 
The bus's times are now practically second perfect.  You can text tfl with the bus top ID and it will tell you the times even if it doesn't have a sign and they are spot on.   Whats the difference?


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 28, 2012)

Sunray said:


> The bus's times are now practically second perfect. You can text tfl with the bus top ID and it will tell you the times even if it doesn't have a sign and they are spot on. Whats the difference?


Simply add
http://m.countdown.tfl.gov.uk/
as a link on your mobile's home screen and bypass the text charges


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 28, 2012)

Biggest drawback for me is no 3g. For a device that I'd use mostly when I'm web browsing out and about, it seems crippled to not have such a feature. Having to constantly pair it, and un-pair it to my phone is a right faff, and why the fuck would I want to drain the battery of two devices ? I'd rather just buy a Galaxy Note.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 28, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Due times are entirely theoretical really.


 
Well, they're not. They're updated in real-time depending on the position and speed of the bus, and other buses on the same route. The system knows how far away the bus is, and works out how long it should take to get there, based on how long other buses have taken to make the same journey recently. The best it can manage is to within a minute or two. I don't think you or I would be any better at making that judgment if we had the location data.

Fascinating stuff 

The Nexus Q is terrible. 3x the cost of Apple's equivalent, and doesn't even work standalone.


----------



## magneze (Jun 28, 2012)

It's the most interesting tablet for me, yet. iPad has always been too heavy and expensive to justify. This hits all the right buttons. Don't actually need a tablet though.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 28, 2012)

Crispy said:


> The Nexus Q is terrible. 3x the cost of Apple's equivalent, and doesn't even work standalone.


 
I've looked at 3 top hits to work out what the Q is.

It seems as if its sole selling point - for the price tag - is that it's made and designed in the US?!


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2012)

magneze said:


> It's the most interesting tablet for me, yet. iPad has always been too heavy and expensive to justify. This hits all the right buttons. Don't actually need a tablet though.


I don't need a tablet, although I've tried a few times to convince myself that I do. The Transformer may be the thing I end up buying though, not so much for its 'tabletness' but the fact that it's fast, flexible, small and has a touchscreen.


----------



## magneze (Jun 28, 2012)

editor said:


> I don't need a tablet, although I've tried a few times to convince myself that I do.


Heh, sounds familiar.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2012)

I've had a HTC Flyer tablet for eight months or so. Once the initial tech thrill had gone. it now only ever gets used by Eme for recipes.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 28, 2012)

editor said:


> I've had a HTC Flyer tablet for eight months or so. Once the initial tech thrill had gone. it now only ever gets used by Eme for recipes.


I never browsed on the john before getting a tablet.

(Though my Masters thesis suffered interminable disruption when my phone got stolen, and I found myself unable to take a 15 minute 'toilet break' / brain break every morning, playing Gameloft's midnight pool in the smallest room. I spent about 2 days completely unable to write, until I went out and bought a PAYG near-replacement )


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 28, 2012)

You know what?  I don't want to browse on the john.  I fail to see how that improves my life.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 28, 2012)

So the Nexus 7 is sold at cost to keep the specs high and the price low. Other Android tablet makers are going to love that! Apparently it went from an idea to being made in just four months which of true is an incredible turn around.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2012)

Whether you like it or not, the direction Project Glass is taking _is_ the future. The notion of having to pull something out of your pocket whenever you want to see some information will seem quaint IMO in the not too distant future.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 28, 2012)

Surely liking it or not is critical in determining whether it's "the future" or not? Not everybody wants to wear glasses.


----------



## elbows (Jun 28, 2012)

You wouldn't punch a man wearing google glass would you?

Yes I would, three eyes.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Surely liking it or not is critical in determining whether it's "the future" or not? Not everybody wants to wear glasses.


I didn't say _everyone_ would want to use it, but as the technology gets smaller and smaller, it becomes more persuasive and useful.

I don't think people particularly wanted to carry bulky mobiles about when they first appeared, but that didn't stop widespread adoption.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 28, 2012)

But the bulky mobiles quickly shrunk, along with their widespread adoption. You can now carry a small mobile phone and look exactly the same as you do without one (unless you're just wearing your underwear). For Glass to work, you *have* to wear glasses. And for it to be more convenient than pulling a phone out of your pocket, you have to wear them all the time.

Unless the majority of people want to wear glasses, however slim and sleek, then pulling things out of your pocket will remain un-quaint. There's a qualitative difference between the technologies in terms of how they're used and how you look when you're using them. I don't think parallels can be drawn.


----------



## elbows (Jun 28, 2012)

editor said:


> I didn't say _everyone_ would want to use it, but as the technology gets smaller and smaller, it becomes more persuasive and useful.
> 
> I don't think people particularly wanted to carry bulky mobiles about when they first appeared, but that didn't stop widespread adoption.


 
I wouldn't stretch that point too far, since voice control and videochats are stubbornly refusing to become the norm, I wait with interest to see if these things become normal one day or whether they are doomed to remain on the margins.

When speaking of the future generally there isn't much tech I would bet against, but I wouldn't be too confident about timescales either.

Today I remain haunted by the google video where that woman was trying to make her baby wear stupid sunglasses and they ended up below the babies nose. That bit should never have aired.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2012)

Here's just a few compelling, better than tablet/phone/camera uses of smaller, Google Glass type devices: medical, dentistry, sports coverage, news reporting, accident and emergency services, reality TV, doorman, security, anything where you need info but both hands are being used (cooking, car maintenance, industrial work etc). The list goes on.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 28, 2012)

I can agree with you there. Augmented Reality will be very useful for certain jobs where you need hands-free access to computing. I just don't think the general population will ever warm to it, or give up their pocket computers for it.


----------



## elbows (Jun 28, 2012)

Indeed, there are a large number of obvious applications, and probably a number of less than obvious ones.

However as I probably said here a long time ago, wearable computing does have the additional hurdle of the human sense of style. Google know this and have tried to make their glass as unnoticeable as possible, but it will remain a challenge. 

An additional area of concern is that I don't think humans are going to react too positively to the idea that others may be videoing or photographing them without giving visual clues that they are engaged in this activity.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I can agree with you there. Augmented Reality will be very useful for certain jobs where you need hands-free access to computing. I just don't think the general population will ever warm to it, or give up their pocket computers for it.


I don't think everyone will want to walk around with the specs on all the time, but as they get smaller and smaller and less obtrusive, I can see an awful lot of people being persuaded, if only for certain activities.

Having them built in to cycling specs, for example, would be awesome for navigation.


----------



## Macabre (Jun 28, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> So the Nexus 7 is sold at cost to keep the specs high and the price low. Other Android tablet makers are going to love that! Apparently it went from an idea to being made in just four months which of true is an incredible turn around.



Asus had already made the tablet and it got rave reviews at tech shows, google approached them then so the 4 months was probably just legal fluff.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 28, 2012)

editor said:


> Whether you like it or not, the direction Project Glass is taking _is_ the future. The notion of having to pull something out of your pocket whenever you want to see some information will seem quaint IMO in the not too distant future.



Agreed that along with Siri like computer interfacing will be what we all do in the future.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 28, 2012)

Macabre said:


> Asus had already made the tablet and it got rave reviews at tech shows, google approached them then so the 4 months was probably just legal fluff.



Ah that makes a lot of sense!


----------



## paolo (Jun 28, 2012)

elbows said:


> You wouldn't punch a man wearing google glass would you?
> 
> Yes I would, three eyes.



If Bluetooth earpieces are anything to by, they'll be twat indicators.

"I'm so incredibly mission critical, there isn't even time for me to take my phone out of my pocket".
"No you're not. Cock."


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 28, 2012)

Crispy said:


> But the bulky mobiles quickly shrunk, along with their widespread adoption. You can now carry a small mobile phone and look exactly the same as you do without one (unless you're just wearing your underwear). For Glass to work, you *have* to wear glasses. And for it to be more convenient than pulling a phone out of your pocket, you have to wear them all the time.


 
Think I'll wait until I can it spliced directly to my optic nerves.


----------



## elbows (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey everyone, Im the squirminator!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 28, 2012)

Note that the solution to hands-free problems (sat nav, for instance, or security, or politicians needing facts and figures during a debate) has so far been overwhelmingly audio, for input and output - and reasonably successfully, because it doesn't overlay any distracting crap over your field of view.

The military do use HUDs.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2012)

The prices are cheap as you like: £159/8GB and £199/16GB. For a quad core machine with a 1280 x 800 screen and NFC!


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Note that the solution to hands-free problems (sat nav, for instance, or security, or politicians needing facts and figures during a debate) has so far been overwhelmingly audio, for input and output - and reasonably successfully, because it doesn't overlay any distracting crap over your field of view.
> 
> The military do use HUDs.


Google Glasses are voice activated.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes, but only for input. (Well, I imagine they have headphones as well.)


----------



## Zabo (Jun 28, 2012)

I'd like to see it when it gets hacked.

And people sniggered at the very thought of a 7" tablet. Snigger away you muppets.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 28, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Well, they're not. They're updated in real-time depending on the position and speed of the bus, and other buses on the same route. The system knows how far away the bus is, and works out how long it should take to get there, based on how long other buses have taken to make the same journey recently. The best it can manage is to within a minute or two. I don't think you or I would be any better at making that judgment if we had the location data.
> 
> Fascinating stuff


 
It's still no good if the bus is stood still two minutes away in theory, and your countdown just repeatedly says '2 minutes' if the bus is stuck in a jam, or parked up mid-route, or whatever. I want to see a dot on a map which tells me, visually, that the bus is either moving, or going nowhere for the last 5 minutes. And that's the difference between me opting for another bus or not, or even walking if I can. Fuck trusting the TFL system of working it out, if the best it can do is 'within a minute or two' then I'm not interested, and it's failed me too many times.

You know the data is there. I'm surprised you don't want it to be harnessed better.



> The Nexus Q is terrible. 3x the cost of Apple's equivalent, and doesn't even work standalone.


 
I totally agree with you on this


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 28, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> It's still no good if the bus is stood still two minutes away in theory, and your countdown just repeatedly says '2 minutes' if the bus is stuck in a jam, or parked up mid-route, or whatever. I want to see a dot on a map which tells me, visually, that the bus is either moving, or going nowhere for the last 5 minutes. And that's the difference between me opting for another bus or not, or even walking if I can. Fuck trusting the TFL system of working it out, if the best it can do is 'within a minute or two' then I'm not interested, and it's failed me too many times.
> 
> You know the data is there. I'm surprised you don't want it to be harnessed better.
> 
> ...



The data is there but it's up to app makers to harness it better. The London gov have a very smart person working on their open data side of things but she's made it clear it's app makers job to make big transport data useful for the passenger...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 28, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The data is there but it's up to app makers to harness it better. The London gov have a very smart person working on their open data side of things but she's made it clear it's app makers job to make big transport data useful for the passenger...


 
Nothing wrong with that. But hopefully you take my point that a system which is only accurate to within 2 minutes, and just updates the countdown to a potentially endless '2 minutes' status doesn't really do as good a job of informing the customer about whether its worth waiting for the bus or not when there are alternatives.

Dots on a google map in real time, accurate to the second. That is the way forward.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 28, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Nothing wrong with that. But hopefully you take my point that a system which is only accurate to within 2 minutes, and just updates the countdown to a potentially endless '2 minutes' status doesn't really do as good a job of informing the customer about whether its worth waiting for the bus or not when there are alternatives.
> 
> Dots on a google map in real time, accurate to the second. That is the way forward.



I do but what I read is the developers need to do better with the data..!

Anyway, we should er probably cease the thread detail.


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 28, 2012)

What will today's keynote bring


----------



## magneze (Jun 28, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Surely liking it or not is critical in determining whether it's "the future" or not? Not everybody wants to wear glasses.


That's just the first phase. Soon Google will be in your brainz.


----------



## elbows (Jun 28, 2012)

Just tuned in, they seem to be arsing around on the roof with Google Glass again.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 29, 2012)

In the summer almost everyone wears glasses anyway - of course AR glasses are the future of mobile internet imo, well them and the ihat.


----------



## paolo (Jun 29, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> In the summer almost everyone wears glasses anyway - of course AR glasses are the future of mobile internet imo, well them and the ihat.


 
It's summer now, and almost *noone* is wearing glasses.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 29, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> In the summer almost everyone wears glasses anyway - of course AR glasses are the future of mobile internet imo, well them and the ihat.


 
Maybe in other countries...it's been a tad wet here!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 29, 2012)

I wonder how easy it is to change the battery on the nexus 7, I haven't seen this mentioned yet.


----------



## magneze (Jun 29, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I wonder how easy it is to change the battery on the nexus 7, I haven't seen this mentioned yet.


"In fact, the Nexus 7’s back panel is not removable at all."
http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/29/3125396/google-nexus-7-review


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 29, 2012)

magneze said:


> "In fact, the Nexus 7’s back panel is not removable at all."
> http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/29/3125396/google-nexus-7-review


 
Not good.

But that was a very slick and comprehensive review there, cheers. Minor grievances aside, it still looks amazing for the money.


----------



## elbows (Jun 29, 2012)

That was an interesting review. The thing that dismayed me the most was this:



> One thing that struck me as odd, however, is the fact that the homescreen doesn’t have a landscape view. As in, you cannot turn the tablet to landscape when you’re on the homescreen. It’s actually a bit frustrating when you move from a landscape app back home — and I can’t figure out why Google would have removed this functionality, which was present in Honeycomb.


 
Thats not good at all, wtf?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 29, 2012)

It is a bit annoying yes. Especially as the Galaxy Nexus does landscape home screen if you plug it into a TV.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 30, 2012)

The Galaxy Nexus (phone) looks like its getting banned from sale now in the US following the latest Apple wailing about patent infringement.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-18656402


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 30, 2012)

magneze said:


> "In fact, the Nexus 7’s back panel is not removable at all."
> http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/29/3125396/google-nexus-7-review



Oh I see, so like the iPad it has no SD card and you can't open it up? I expect howls of derision on those key points any moment now.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Oh I see, so like the iPad it has no SD card and you can't open it up? I expect howls of derision on those key points any moment now.



Except it's a third of the price.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 30, 2012)

editor said:


> Except it's a third of the price.


 
Still how much would it have cost to add an SD port? It's a design choice, not a price thing.


----------



## paolo (Jun 30, 2012)

16Gb Nexus 7: £199
16Gb iPad 2: £329
16Gb New iPad: £399


----------



## mack (Jun 30, 2012)

This will be a developers dream, so much to hack, so any minor annoyances will be overcome pretty sharpish.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 30, 2012)

editor said:


> Except it's a third of the price.



So features don't matter if the price right? We'll put that one on the shelf for when the iPad mini comes out.


----------



## paolo (Jun 30, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> So features don't matter if the price right? We'll put that one on the shelf for when the iPad mini comes out.


 
That shelf has had so much put on it over the years I'm surprised it hasn't collapsed.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> So features don't matter if the price right? We'll put that one on the shelf for when the iPad mini comes out.


If you want all the features, you should expect pay a premium price.
Unless you're buying an iPad of course.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2012)

paolo said:


> 16Gb New iPad: £399


Cheapest Nexus is £159.


----------



## paolo (Jun 30, 2012)

editor said:


> Cheapest Nexus is £159.


 
Cheapest iPad is £329.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2012)

paolo said:


> Cheapest iPad is £329.


Old model, yes. And still over twice as much. Is there a point here?


----------



## paolo (Jun 30, 2012)

editor said:


> Old model, yes. And still over twice as much. Is there a point here?


 
Only arithmetic, that's all.


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 30, 2012)

The main point being the only way to truly compete against Apple in the tablet world is to sell at a loss.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2012)

paolo said:


> Only arithmetic, that's all.


The point being made is that, generally, you can expect a cheaper model model to have less features. Not sure why anyone's even arguing this point really seeing as common sense.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> The main point being the only way to truly compete against Apple in the tablet world is to sell at a loss.


Is it being sold at a loss?


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 30, 2012)

Various Tech heads seem to agree it's either at a loss or cost.


----------



## magneze (Jun 30, 2012)

The CEO of Asus said cost. He'd probably know tbf.


----------



## elbows (Jun 30, 2012)

editor said:


> Is it being sold at a loss?


 
Some sites think so. It seems like a reasonable estimate, or if not then its certainly a very close thing.

Google are desperate to get momentum going with Android tablets, because its widely acknowledged that despite the existence of some nice models, sales have been underwhelming and they really can't afford to have such poor momentum at this stage.

It makes sense for Google to take a loss because their real bread & butter is having people use their services, and although they've done rather well with phones they don't want to surrender the tablet market to others.


----------



## elbows (Jun 30, 2012)

magneze said:


> The CEO of Asus said cost. He'd probably know tbf.


 
And Asus don't have much reason to sell at cost so I presume Google are making it worth their while.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2012)

magneze said:


> The CEO of Asus said cost. He'd probably know tbf.


Indeed. There is no evidence I've seen that the Nexus is being sold at a loss.


----------



## elbows (Jun 30, 2012)

I imagine the lack of SD-card is for 3 reasons - space, cost, and also because Google are desperate to promote their cloud/store.


----------



## elbows (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh and they are also more likely to make a tiny bit of profit/less loss on the version with larger storage capacity.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 30, 2012)

editor said:


> The point being made is that, generally, you can expect a cheaper model model to have less features. Not sure why anyone's even arguing this point really seeing as common sense.


 
Plenty of sub £100 phones take micro SD...I don't think it's unreasonable to have a moan when it gets left out.



elbows said:


> Oh and they are also more likely to make a tiny bit of profit/less loss on the version with larger storage capacity.


 
I think this is more to point.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 30, 2012)

Maybe they feel that the evidence is that people really don't care much about SD slots or removable batteries when considering which tablet to buy.


----------



## elbows (Jun 30, 2012)

If they used iPad sales as their evidence then yes


----------



## mincepie (Jun 30, 2012)

It's all about getting you hooked on the cloud. Phones needed storage for taking photos, and music on the go where you might not have wifi - park, bus etc.
In my case (anyways) it's likely that most of the places I would use a tablet I would have wifi - So i could 'speak' to the cloud. If i would want to...that's another matter.
There is still the rather clunky USB on the go for extra storage.

Given it's cheap ish price it's very tempting. I don't really feel I need one that much tho...but that's another story.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 30, 2012)

No SD initially bothered me when I bought the Galaxy Nexus phone, but to be honest, so long as you have a few gigs of space for immediacy storage (16 is plenty) - having cloud based stuff is the way to go. I was also a bit peeved about the lack of 3Gon the Nexus 7 but on second thoughts, I'm rarely without my phone so when you can just create a wifi hotspot your phone's 3G - it's a non issue.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 30, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> No SD initially bothered me when I bought the Galaxy Nexus phone, but to be honest, so long as you have a few gigs of space for immediacy storage (16 is plenty) - having cloud based stuff is the way to go. I was also a bit peeved about the lack of 3Gon the Nexus 7 but on second thoughts, I'm rarely without my phone so when you can just create a wifi hotspot your phone's 3G - it's a non issue.


 
Depends on what you use your phone for....I quite like having lots of music on me and can't depend on cloud services where I normally am as they just aren't there!

One thing I'd like a tablet for is to keep all the UK maps on, which would eat the 16gb without leaving any left over, although I'm aware this a quite specialist requirement.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 30, 2012)

SD makes no difference. What does is the lack of 3G.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 30, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> SD makes no difference. What does is the lack of 3G.


 
Much as I'd love 3g on a tablet, I'm loathed to set up another contract for it when I already get data on my phone.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 30, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Much as I'd love 3g on a tablet, I'm loathed to set up another contract for it when I already get data on my phone.


I really don't want to have to get out and fiddle with my phone every time I want net access on a tablet. It takes away the whole point of a mobile device.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 30, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I really don't want to have to get out and fiddle with my phone every time I want net access on a tablet. It takes away the whole point of a mobile device.


 
Nor do I really, but then I don't earn enough to justify an ipad for what I'd use it for and the same applies for second contracts.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Depends on what you use your phone for....I quite like having lots of music on me and can't depend on cloud services where I normally am as they just aren't there!
> 
> One thing I'd like a tablet for is to keep all the UK maps on, which would eat the 16gb without leaving any left over, although I'm aware this a quite specialist requirement.


 
I'd love to get rid of my iPod classic and have all my tunes on my phone but my MP3 collection is too big, and it'd probably eat my battery. I do use TuneIn Radio and Spotify apps a lot instead. GiffGaff in London, T-Mobile unlimited data plan in Los Angeles. Both are pretty reliable in the city but useless when you're out in the sticks I agree.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 30, 2012)

Well, don't get one then. But from my experience, a tablet without built in 3G is basically crap. Part of the point of them is that they're always available - always on, always on the net.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 30, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I really don't want to have to get out and fiddle with my phone every time I want net access on a tablet. It takes away the whole point of a mobile device.


 
It's just a matter of setting 'wifi hotspot' to active on your phone. It takes two seconds and I do it all the time. Sod getting a separate 3G contract just for a tablet.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 30, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I'd love to get rid of my iPod classic and have all my tunes on my phone but my MP3 collection is too big, and it'd probably eat my battery. I do use TuneIn Radio and Spotify apps a lot instead. GiffGaff in London, T-Mobile unlimited data plan in Los Angeles. Both are pretty reliable in the city but useless when you're out in the sticks I agree.


 
Playing music on phones is surprisingly battery friendly compared to most other tasks and I mostly use it the car so have a charger to hand. I can't get the whole lot on there, but a 32gb card gives me a good selection with space for other stuff. 

I'm living in the Edale valley and have to drive to get phone reception, so I guess that counts as the sticks.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 30, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> It's just a matter of setting 'wifi hotspot' to active on your phone. It takes two seconds and I do it all the time. Sod getting a separate 3G contract just for a tablet.


For which I have to pay extra with O2. Also, I have to have my phone with me and on whenever I want to want to use the tablet.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 30, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Well, don't get one then. But from my experience, a tablet without built in 3G is basically crap. Part of the point of them is that they're always available - always on, always on the net.


 
I'd kind of hoped that my post about using maps was showing people had different uses for tablets to you, but never mind.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 30, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> I'd kind of hoped that my post about using maps was showing people had different uses for tablets to you, but never mind.


I have no idea what post that was.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 30, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> For which I have to pay extra with O2. Also, I have to have my phone with me and on whenever I want to want to use the tablet.


 
I tether all the time and don't pay any extra. Also, having my phone near me and on isn't usually a problem because it nearly always is.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 1, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I have no idea what post that was.


 
It was the one 5 posts up. I think that a tablet would make a brilliant map viewer and planner.  

Slight derail, but I do think if low cost tablets want to succeed then addressing 3g is an issue. I'm sure there are loads of people who haven't bought a 3g tablet as they are an expensive toy, but when the price drops are game, but don't want the recurring monthly costs. I pay for a 1gb a month, why should it matter how I use it? I'm willing to pay a few quid extra, but beyond that, forget it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 1, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I tether all the time and don't pay any extra. Also, having my phone near me and on isn't usually a problem because it nearly always is.


 
My only slight issue with this is battery life, rather then convenience.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 1, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> My only slight issue with this is battery life, rather then convenience.


 
Is is a bit more of a drain for sure, but I think it's negligible actually because I think the screen uses far more battery on a phone than a wifi hotspot does so if you're substituting your phone screen for your tablet screen, it's not a major deal.


----------



## elbows (Jul 1, 2012)

I don't think its anything like negligible, its quite noticeable. But I've had a number of tablets now and none of them have had 3G and Im fine with that, presently use my Galaxy Nexus as a hotspot.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 1, 2012)

Has anyone tried a mifi dongle? On the face of it they would appear to solve this type of problem.


----------



## grit (Jul 1, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:
			
		

> For which I have to pay extra with O2. Also, I have to have my phone with me and on whenever I want to want to use the tablet.



There is no extra charge,I do it all the time.


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> My only slight issue with this is battery life, rather then convenience.


Easily solved with a spare £8 battery!


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Well, don't get one then. But from my experience, a tablet without built in 3G is basically crap. Part of the point of them is that they're always available - always on, always on the net.


Nah, that's rubbish. Just about everywhere I'd take a tablet, there's wi-fi, otherwise it takes 5 secs to connect via my phone.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 1, 2012)

I've pre-ordered one of these (16gb). The price, the smaller than iPad form factor and the fact it's got GPS (and I already pay for copilot) is what swung it. 7" sat nav will be great.


----------



## magneze (Jul 1, 2012)

fen_boy said:


> I've pre-ordered one of these (16gb). The price, the smaller than iPad form factor and the fact it's got GPS (and I already pay for copilot) is what swung it. 7" sat nav will be great.


Won't the lack of 3G be an issue for that?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 1, 2012)

editor said:


> Nah, that's rubbish. Just about everywhere I'd take a tablet, there's wi-fi, otherwise it takes 5 secs to connect via my phone.


Well, I've been going round a few pubs this afternoon and only one had wifi, which didn't work. If I'd only had wifi I'd be stuffed. If I'd been wanting to use my phone as a hotspot I would also be stuffed, partly because it's out of battery anyway and I left it at home, but also because it has less battery life generally so it would be dead by now. I also regularly use the 3G when I am on the tube, on the way somewhere, doing a bit of work, and I want to sync it to Dropbox or whatever before I get to my destination and I can use a laptop. I'm hardly the most mobile of people either.


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Well, I've been going round a few pubs this afternoon and only one had wifi, which didn't work. If I'd only had wifi I'd be stuffed. If I'd been wanting to use my phone as a hotspot I would also be stuffed, partly because it's out of battery anyway and I left it at home, but also because it has less battery life generally so it would be dead by now. I also regularly use the 3G when I am on the tube, on the way somewhere, doing a bit of work, and I want to sync it to Dropbox or whatever before I get to my destination and I can use a laptop. I'm hardly the most mobile of people either.


Again, a £8 battery sorts any battery life problems out and it's a damn sight cheaper than paying for a 3G connection.


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2012)

Rave review here:


> Now comes Nexus 7: A media-centric tablet from Android’s creator. Instead of buggy software built onto off-the-shelf hardware, Google has crafted a tablet experience around the latest version of Android, 4.1 “Jelly Bean,” and turned to one of its trusted partners, Asus, to build the device. The results are nothing short of amazing....
> 
> Ultimate Nexus
> The Nexus 7 isn’t as large as the iPad, and doesn’t match its retina display, but make no mistake, this is the tablet that gets Google in the game. It’s the only Android tablet I’ve used so far that delivers an experience that’s comparable.
> ...


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 1, 2012)

magneze said:


> Won't the lack of 3G be an issue for that?



Co pilot stores maps on the device


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2012)

This is a great idea for encouraging innovation.


> There are certainly lots of benefits to Google's Nexus program, and one of them is that the search company provides flashable stock images to make it easy for developers (and Android enthusiasts) to get a fresh start after bricking a Nexus device.
> 
> Of course, Google has just released the Nexus 7, and right on queue it has uploaded the device's factory image of Jelly Bean onto the Android Developers website for all to use. The 246MB download is an important step in ensuring that developers feel free to push the limits without fear of bricking the tablet for good, and considering that the Asus-built device has already been rooted and given a version of Clockworkmod recovery, we're sure we'll be seeing custom ROMs and other tweaks in no time at all.
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2012/7/2/3130769/jelly-bean-factory-image-nexus-7-jelly-bean


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 2, 2012)

They're going to need to move as quickly as possible to upgrade existing Apps for a 7" screen to avoid things looking crap.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 4, 2012)

http://m.theinquirer.net/inquirer/n...nexus-tablets-wont-feature-music-magazines-tv

Btw, in the UK the nexus won't be able to buy music, magazines or TV shows, it seems. Though I imagine it will play all your torrented content well enough.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 4, 2012)

I can't say any of that bothers me, really. Streaming movies and music is where its at. Owning stuff is just so last century.

I presume the kindle app works anyway if anyone's that bothered about mags, or buying tracks or movies to own offline.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> http://m.theinquirer.net/inquirer/n...nexus-tablets-wont-feature-music-magazines-tv
> 
> Btw, in the UK the nexus won't be able to buy music, magazines or TV shows, it seems. Though I imagine it will play all your torrented content well enough.


That's the same problem the Kindle Fire has. In the States it's a media powerhouse, but if they launched it in the UK, it would be bereft of a lot of the compelling content deals.

That said, users can still rent YouTube films/Netflix/Spotify etc.on the Nexus and, being Android, users aren't nailed down into just using Google Play.


----------



## grit (Jul 4, 2012)

My finger is hovering over the pre order button, I really cant see better value for money at the moment in the tablet market.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2012)

grit said:


> My finger is hovering over the pre order button, I really cant see better value for money at the moment in the tablet market.


It is an absolute bargain.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 8, 2012)

And so the iPad mini rumours start flying! Looks like the mini tablet market is going to get very interesting!


----------



## Tankus (Jul 8, 2012)

never been even remotely tempted by a tablet ......but ....! ...might wait a bit to see how peeps get on


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 8, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> And so the iPad mini rumours start flying! Looks like the mini tablet market is going to get very interesting!


There must already be prototypes in existence, so are we looking at a mini-iPad or an oversized iPod-touch particularly as a lower screen resolution is being mentioned.

Apple's two-years-in-the-future-masterplan misses the boat when it comes to consumer demand - just look how slow they've been to react to people wanting larger mobile screens.


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2012)

Steve Jobs said that we don't need 7" tablets and He Must Be Right.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 8, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> There must already be prototypes in existence, so are we looking at a mini-iPad or an oversized iPod-touch particularly as a lower screen resolution is being mentioned.


The theory goes: Take the same screen manufacturing from the 3GS, but cut 1024x768 screens instead of iPhone ones. Makes for 7.85" and UI controls no smaller than on the phone, so still within the guidelines. It would run iPad apps with no modifications needed. Probably price matched with the nexus7, but profitable per unit instead of loss-making due Apple's supply chain domination.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 8, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> There must already be prototypes in existence, so are we looking at a mini-iPad or an oversized iPod-touch particularly as a lower screen resolution is being mentioned.
> 
> Apple's two-years-in-the-future-masterplan misses the boat when it comes to consumer demand - just look how slow they've been to react to people wanting larger mobile screens.



Of course, like any company they prototype all kinds of ideas, only a fool would believe the public comments Jobs made about anything as a guide to what Apple will actually do! I reckon we'll see the smaller iPad this fall, and it wouldn't surprise me if it started at a £149 price point either...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 8, 2012)

Tankus said:


> never been even remotely tempted by a tablet ......but ....! ...might wait a bit to see how peeps get on



A good idea, this new part of the market has only really just got going.


----------



## elbows (Jul 8, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> and it wouldn't surprise me if it started at a £149 price point either...


 
Come off it, the iPod Touch starts at £169.


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2012)

Tankus said:


> never been even remotely tempted by a tablet ......but ....! ...might wait a bit to see how peeps get on


The Kindle Fire opened up this market in the States, and the Nexus looks to be a tempting deal too - and at least we can get it here.

The price of Android tablets is going to keep on falling and falling.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 8, 2012)

elbows said:


> Come off it, the iPod Touch starts at £169.



"And today we're dropping the price of the iPod touch to £99..."


----------



## elbows (Jul 8, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> "And today we're dropping the price of the iPod touch to £99..."


 
Apple do actually like to make profit from their hardware.

If such a device is coming then Id expect it to be somewhere between £199 and £249, I don't think Apple have much cause to make it cheaper than the Nexus 7.


----------



## grit (Jul 8, 2012)

elbows said:


> Apple do actually like to make profit from their hardware.


 
The biggest understatement I've probably read on urban


----------



## Tankus (Jul 9, 2012)

next.... late jan/feb may be a good time .......to take a plunge !...methinks .....as the economy is going to go off the deep end ... ....... want a tv for the kitchen ....might go for the 7  if it plays bbc I player


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 9, 2012)

elbows said:


> Apple do actually like to make profit from their hardware.
> 
> If such a device is coming then Id expect it to be somewhere between £199 and £249, I don't think Apple have much cause to make it cheaper than the Nexus 7.



With them buying up companies in the supply chain it wont be long before the economies of scale kick surely?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 9, 2012)

Well, this was leaked today. Looks a bit square to me but it is just a crappy picture.


----------



## elbows (Jul 9, 2012)

Isn't that an iPod nano?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 9, 2012)

It was on engadget today so I guessed not, but know knows.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 11, 2012)

Interesting. Someone's just discovered an unpublicised feature of the Nexus 7. There's a magnetic sensor on the side which has the ability to turn the srceen off when in the presence of a magnet.

http://www.slashgear.com/nexus-7-reveals-potential-for-magnetic-accessories-11238173/


----------



## Radar (Jul 13, 2012)

Parcefarce delivered on time for once and my oh my it's smoood

Rooted it in 30 mins, directions here, it was pretty painless apart from having to use non-standard usb drivers as I'm running 64 bit windows 7

Now to see if I can get Amazon marketplace on it


----------



## Radar (Jul 13, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Interesting. Someone's just discovered an unpublicised feature of the Nexus 7. There's a magnetic sensor on the side which has the ability to turn the srceen off when in the presence of a magnet.


Think it's assumed to be for a cover


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 13, 2012)

Smart Cover law suite bait?


----------



## Radar (Jul 13, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Smart Cover law suite bait?


Oh god, have they got a patent for that too ?


----------



## elbows (Jul 14, 2012)

The Guardian reviewer got a bit obsessed over the lack of landscape homescreen icons. They seemed to like it other than that, well apart from some questions about the battery, and lack of storage/connectivity/non-US music cloud stuff. Actually they spend a lot of time moaning considering they still gave it 4 stars in the end.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2012/jul/13/google-nexus-7-review


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 14, 2012)

Radar said:


> Oh god, have they got a patent for that too ?



Wouldnt surprise me, probably pending.


----------



## Radar (Jul 14, 2012)

elbows said:


> The Guardian reviewer got a bit obsessed over the lack of landscape homescreen icons.


Yep, the home widget and application screens don't rotate, but the google home screen does.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 14, 2012)

I really don't see what that's such a big deal.


----------



## grit (Jul 14, 2012)

Radar said:
			
		

> Parcefarce delivered on time for once and my oh my it's smoood
> 
> Rooted it in 30 mins, directions here, it was pretty painless apart from having to use non-standard usb drivers as I'm running 64 bit windows 7
> 
> Now to see if I can get Amazon marketplace on it



Are you in the US?


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 14, 2012)

Looks pretty tidy for the price.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 14, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I really don't see what that's such a big deal.


It would annoy me intensely to have to switch orientations whenever I went back to the home screen - it does even on the iPhone, and apps on that are mostly portrait.


----------



## thriller (Jul 15, 2012)

i want to get this. But just like the new ipad before it, everytime I am about buy it, I stop and think: surely the next version will be better. will have more memory and faster processor. So I never end up buying any tablet. must stop doing this. will buy nexus 7. i prefer this size. ipad is too big (and I dont like apple, anyway) so is the samsung 8.9. this is more my size.


----------



## Chz (Jul 15, 2012)

Word is that the manufacturer, Acer, will release their own version that includes HDMI and an SD card slot. Not sure how long of a lead they're contracted to give to Google though. It's happened before with the N1/Desire twins, though almost nothing changed between those two.


----------



## mack (Jul 15, 2012)

Chz said:


> Word is that the manufacturer, Acer, will release their own version that includes HDMI and an SD card slot. Not sure how long of a lead they're contracted to give to Google though. It's happened before with the N1/Desire twins, though almost nothing changed between those two.


 
I believe you can hook up a usb stick so storage is not going to be an issue and the HDMI thing I had on my old LG O2x..I think I used it 2 or 3 times.


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I really don't see what that's such a big deal.


Loads of free launchers let you do it anyway.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 15, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It would annoy me intensely to have to switch orientations whenever I went back to the home screen - it does even on the iPhone, and apps on that are mostly portrait.



It's a really odd omission, can't work out the logic of forcing that on people tbh.


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 15, 2012)

Just ordered myself the 8GB model direct from Google, £169 with P+P. The £15 of apps they give you will come in handy


----------



## thriller (Jul 15, 2012)

whats the big deal with HDMI? Who the hell wants to stream whatever they have from the tablet to their TV? Can't see the fuss. for me this tablet will surf the net. download a few app games and watch movies/tv series on way to work. nothing more.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Jul 16, 2012)

Techcrunch have given it the BIG thumbs up: http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/15/omg-he-likes-it-he-really-likes-it/


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 16, 2012)

thriller said:


> whats the big deal with HDMI? Who the hell wants to stream whatever they have from the tablet to their TV? Can't see the fuss. for me this tablet will surf the net. download a few app games and watch movies/tv series on way to work. nothing more.


Streaming YouTube to my TV is something I've always wanted to be able to do.


----------



## mack (Jul 16, 2012)

Looks like it will shipping soon..£209 just been charged to my card!


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2012)

Divisive Cotton said:


> Techcrunch have given it the BIG thumbs up: http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/15/omg-he-likes-it-he-really-likes-it/


And some - amazing considering he's a die hard Apple fanboy!


> More broadly, the 7-inch tablet further opens the door to true mobile computing. I find myself constantly using it while walking around the house (as opposed to sitting on the couch). And I don’t think twice about shoving it in my bag when I take off for the day (as I sometimes do with my iPad when I have my laptop with me). Many could say the same about the iPad, but in my view, the 7-inch tablet is more desirable in many circumstances simply because it’s — shocker — smaller. 9.7 inches versus 7 inches may not seem like a huge difference. But it is.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 16, 2012)

Callum91 said:


> Streaming YouTube to my TV is something I've always wanted to be able to do.



Yup I do this via my xbox360 very neat.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2012)

Still, Apple will no doubt soon be along to "invent" the 7" tablet. 

Be hilarious if they got sued to fuck as a result


----------



## peterkro (Jul 16, 2012)

thriller said:


> whats the big deal with HDMI? Who the hell wants to stream whatever they have from the tablet to their TV? Can't see the fuss. for me this tablet will surf the net. download a few app games and watch movies/tv series on way to work. nothing more.


I stream the footy from my phone to the TV,although I choke at paying Sky for anything it's well cheaper than any other way.(other than buggering about with P2P streams et al)


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 16, 2012)

They won't make a 7" tablet, any more than they made a netbook or an iPhone Mini or a budget computer or any of the other stuff everyone has said "oh but Apple must now make this because somebody else has" about over the years. At least, if they haven't just completely lost it.


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 16, 2012)

They strike me as a tottering empire, I wouldn't be surprised if they did make a 7incher.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> They won't make a 7" tablet, any more than they made a netbook or an iPhone Mini or a budget computer or any of the other stuff everyone has said "oh but Apple must now make this because somebody else has" about over the years. At least, if they haven't just completely lost it.


There's always a depressingly lost list of blogs happy to pump out endless made-up nonsense about Apple, but just about everyone is confidently predicting a smaller iPad.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 16, 2012)

I shall be sure to put it in my CV under "things I was right about" when they don't.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 16, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> They won't make a 7" tablet, any more than they made a netbook or an iPhone Mini or a budget computer or any of the other stuff everyone has said "oh but Apple must now make this because somebody else has" about over the years. At least, if they haven't just completely lost it.


 
They will. It's coming, accept it.


----------



## peterkro (Jul 16, 2012)

7.85" tablet apparently.With a Brazilian at that.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I shall be sure to put it in my CV under "things I was right about" when they don't.


Mr Jobs will spin in his grave so speedily that I predict that there'll be a catastrophic shift in the Reality Distortion Field creating a devastating fanboy vortex.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 16, 2012)

peterkro said:


> 7.85" tablet apparently.With a Brazilian at that.


 
Yup.


----------



## thriller (Jul 16, 2012)

mack said:


> Looks like it will shipping soon..£209 just been charged to my card!


 
who have you ordered with? tried ordering with ebuyer but they give expected date of 3rd august. will try hmv store tomorrow, but dont expect any luck


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 16, 2012)

editor said:


> Mr Jobs will spin in his grave so speedily that I predict that there'll be a catastrophic shift in the Reality Distortion Field creating a devastating fanboy vortex.


 
Not quite, Jobs was well known for saying one thing one week then switching opinion the next.



> Mr. Jobs, who died last year, was famous for both 180-degree reversals of opinion and deliberate diversions intended to keep competitors away from a juicy opportunity. His aversion to smaller tablets could have been such a diversion. Or, had he lived, Mr. Jobs might have simply changed his mind about the product.​


----------



## thriller (Jul 16, 2012)

Callum91 said:


> Streaming YouTube to my TV is something I've always wanted to be able to do.


 


peterkro said:


> I stream the footy from my phone to the TV,although I choke at paying Sky for anything it's well cheaper than any other way.(other than buggering about with P2P streams et al)


 
Meh


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 16, 2012)

I stream from my phone to the TV to watch netflix/youtube, but given a 7 Inch screen I'd just watch content on that with it on my lap tbh.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Not quite, Jobs was well known for saying one thing one week then switching opinion the next.


"Deliberate diversions," eh?

The Reality Distortion Field truly lives on!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 16, 2012)

editor said:


> "Deliberate diversions," eh?
> 
> The Reality Distortion Field truly lives on!


 
You really naive enough to believe that business leaders have no influence on each other?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 16, 2012)

It's pretty irrelevant what Jobs said really - as people have pointed out, he changed his mind at times, and also, to state the obvious, he's dead. Unless the board of Apple is actually a ouija board his opinion is not going to have much impact now. Corporations aren't known for excessive sentiment.

Much as I've said it before: Apple's product strategy is based around entering areas with little or no existing competition - either because there's not much there already, or because they can convincingly redefine it on their own terms, as with the iPhone - and dominating them. They are famously resistant to doing anything because "everyone else is doing it". They're also famously unconcerned about providing different physical hardware options, being pretty convinced that it doesn't really make any difference to sales and in fact can be counterproductive due to confusion, and have in fact ruthlessly removed really popular models in the past (e.g. the 12" Powerbook). Plus there are extremely good reasons why a 7" tablet is in fact noticeably not like a phone or a 10" tablet in terms of UI and app design, and apps are what sell tablets.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You really naive enough to believe that business leaders have no influence on each other?


You just keep on swallowing the fanboy hype and I'll keep on laughing at you.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It's pretty irrelevant what Jobs said really - as people have pointed out, he changed his mind at times, and also, to state the obvious, he's dead. Unless the board of Apple is actually a ouija board his opinion is not going to have much impact now. Corporations aren't known for excessive sentiment.


Indeed, but Jobs' cast a far longer shadow than any other tech boss, and it was his single mindedness that delivered much of Apple's success, identity, coolness and power.

It does seem that Apple are losing some of that at an alarming rate of knots at the moment.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 16, 2012)

editor said:


> Indeed, but Jobs' cast a far longer shadow than any other tech boss, and it was his single mindedness that delivered much of Apple's success, identity, coolness and power.
> 
> It does seem that Apple are losing some of that at an alarming rate of knots at the moment.


I don't see any particular indication that they are changing direction. And, well, while it was obviously something that he and Apple liked to promote - the idea that there was a central charismatic magical genius there with godlike powers - in fact these things are all corporate decisions, and Cook was in there as much as Jobs was. If they do actually make a 7" iPad after Google have made this one, that would be a sign that they really _have_ lost it, but I don't see any signs of that yet; behaviour is much as it used to be.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 16, 2012)

editor said:


> I'll keep acting like a wanker safe in the knowledge no one takes me seriously.



Fixed.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 16, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I don't see any particular indication that they are changing direction. And, well, while it was obviously something that he and Apple liked to promote - the idea that there was a central charismatic magical genius there with godlike powers - in fact these things are all corporate decisions, and Cook was in there as much as Jobs was. If they do actually make a 7" iPad after Google have made this one, that would be a sign that they really _have_ lost it, but I don't see any signs of that yet; behaviour is much as it used to be.



I reckon they will it's where the money is, why wouldn't they?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 16, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I reckon they will it's where the money is, why wouldn't they?


Because it's not. If you're Apple. Which they are.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Fixed.


You really are a pathetic, infantile cunt. Grow up.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 16, 2012)

editor said:


> You really are a pathetic, infantile cunt. Grow up.



Looks who's talking hypocrite!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 16, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Because it's not. If you're Apple. Which they are.



But they've done it before, iPod became ipod mini, nano and even shuffle. They'll do it again...


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I don't see any particular indication that they are changing direction. And, well, while it was obviously something that he and Apple liked to promote - the idea that there was a central charismatic magical genius there with godlike powers - in fact these things are all corporate decisions, and Cook was in there as much as Jobs was. If they do actually make a 7" iPad after Google have made this one, that would be a sign that they really _have_ lost it, but I don't see any signs of that yet; behaviour is much as it used to be.


But do you really thing EPEATGate would have happened if Jobs had been around?

Apple have acted like twats before, but rarely have they created a PR disaster as embarrassing as this one and had US departments inviting others to start a boycott:



> Apple's EPEAT Fiasco
> 
> Just over a week ago, Apple Inc. (Nasdaq: AAPL) pulled out of EPEAT, the Electronic Product Environmental Assessment Tool certification system. The system gives computers, notebooks, and monitors (and soon imaging equipment and TVs) bronze, silver, or gold ratings based on required and optional criteria. Apple took its registered products off the registry and dropped out of the development of the IEEE-1680.n series of EPEAT standards.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Looks who's talking hypocrite!


I'm not changing people's quotes. Grow up FFS.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 16, 2012)

The intention of the Nexus 7 is only secondarily (at best) to challenge the iPad, anyway. It's more about (a) attacking Amazon (b) boosting the installed user base for Android tablets so that it's worth people writing apps for Android tablets and simultaneously (c) giving a kick up the arse to other Android tablet manufacturers. Note how the Nexus 7 is deliberately not the highest-end tablet in the world - it's got several significant issues like low onboard memory, no 3G etc, but carefully ones which don't actually stop it being useful, just encourage people to trade up if they like the basic idea.

Amazon are more Google's main competitor than Apple at the moment IMO. Google is very happy to deal with Apple when it's convenient, since they sell web services and advertising not hardware.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 16, 2012)

The advantage apple have had for ages, is that they've controlled both hardware and software on their products. Android was always at the behest of phone manufacturers marrying the OS to their device, and often bloating/skinning it. This prevented any proper Google brand identity to evolve.

With the Galaxy Nexus, and the Nexus 7. Everything is levelling out. Android & Nexus is as integrated as iPhone and iOS.

Unfortunately for Apple, this changes everything.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 16, 2012)

editor said:


> But do you really thing EPEATGate would have happened if Jobs had been around?


Sure. It's just a gaffe. The whole Foxconn thing happened under Jobs and that was more damaging.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 16, 2012)

In fairness to Apple, they did get it so right on the exclusion of flash on iOS devices. As proven by the complete non-mention in any review I've read that the Nexus 7 doesn't support flash.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 16, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> In fairness to Apple, they did get it so right on the exclusion of flash on iOS devices. As proven by the complete non-mention in any review I've read that the Nexus 7 doesn't support flash.



Amusing little non issue that. The more but companies dump that piece of shit the better.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 16, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> In fairness to Apple, they did get it so right on the exclusion of flash on iOS devices. As proven by the complete non-mention in any review I've read that the Nexus 7 doesn't support flash.


Adobe have given up pretending that they can make a proper mobile version of Flash anyway. They seem to have enough trouble making a proper desktop version.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 16, 2012)

Remember the outrage and cries of stupidity at Apple for not supporting it when the iPad was launched. lol.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 16, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Remember the outrage and cries of stupidity at Apple for not supporting it when the iPad was launched. lol.


 
Yep. It was a deal breaker along with it not having expandable storage. Funny how neither of those is an issue with a Google device isn't it?


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yep. It was a deal breaker along with it not having expandable storage. Funny how neither of those is an issue with a Google device isn't it?


Nothing to do with changing standards, the growth of HTML 5 and other improved technology that manages to do the job better, then?


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Jul 17, 2012)

What I don't understand is why Nexus 7 is so cheap.

The Kindle is cheap but then you then go and buy the eBooks from Amazon

Where's the Google monetisation plan here?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 17, 2012)

Divisive Cotton said:


> What I don't understand is why Nexus 7 is so cheap.
> 
> The Kindle is cheap but then you then go and buy the eBooks from Amazon
> 
> Where's the Google monetisation plan here?


 
Turn people onto Android, and thus Google Play to spend $$$


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Jul 17, 2012)

so they are going to get users to buy the apps on their store?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 17, 2012)

Not only, but familiarise people with Android in general. Get people on the Nexus 7, maybe they'll get a Android handset next time too.

What they need to do is get an established hardware line to sit with their OS (like Apple), get people locked into the Nexus brand.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 17, 2012)

Divisive Cotton said:


> What I don't understand is why Nexus 7 is so cheap.
> 
> The Kindle is cheap but then you then go and buy the eBooks from Amazon
> 
> Where's the Google monetisation plan here?


 
More people using Android and Google's services.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 17, 2012)

Divisive Cotton said:


> so they are going to get users to buy the apps on their store?


Not just apps, content.


----------



## elbows (Jul 17, 2012)

editor said:


> Nothing to do with changing standards, the growth of HTML 5 and other improved technology that manages to do the job better, then?


 
Its very amusing hearing that from you. Years ago you didnt seem very interested in what apple had done on the technological front to help push the alternatives forwards, nor were you interested in the shortcomings of flash, especially on mobile. A safer bet is that you just saw the omission of flash from the iphone as Apple being arrogant and controlling.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2012)

elbows said:


> Its very amusing hearing that from you. Years ago you didnt seem very interested in what apple had done on the technological front to help push the alternatives forwards, nor were you interested in the shortcomings of flash, especially on mobile. A safer bet is that you just saw the omission of flash from the iphone as Apple being arrogant and controlling.


That's because that's how it was widely perceived at the time because there were no alternatives. Flash is nowhere near as important or as compelling as it once was and that isn't all Apple's doing.

Some reading for you: 
Apple Didn’t Kill Flash, HTML5 Did
http://mashable.com/2010/04/29/apple-flash-html5/


----------



## Chz (Jul 17, 2012)

HTML5 wouldn't have caught on even half as quickly if Apple hadn't told Adobe to get stuffed over Flash though.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2012)

Chz said:


> HTML5 wouldn't have caught on even half as quickly if Apple hadn't told Adobe to get stuffed over Flash though.


That's arguable to say the least. Apple didn't invent HTML5 and it was already gaining ground well before Jobs started delivering his sermons. We are talking about a core internet technology after all.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2012)

Blimey. The tech bloke who is #1 iPad fan on Lauren Laverne's show has admitted to leaving his iPad at home since he's started testing the Nexus. He's raving it.


----------



## Chz (Jul 17, 2012)

editor said:


> That's arguable to say the least. Apple didn't invent HTML5 and it was already gaining ground well before Jobs started delivering his sermons. We are talking about a core internet technology after all.


No, it wasn't going anywhere quickly. But once you needed it to target iOS, it went from techie toy to cv essential very quickly. Ask a recruiter.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2012)

Chz said:


> No, it wasn't going anywhere quickly. But once you needed it to target iOS, it went from techie toy to cv essential very quickly.


This is HTML we're talking about, not some niche technology. Apple's refusal to support Flash certainly contributed towards the drive for widespread HTML5 adoption, but you're living cloud cuckoo land if you think the technology "wasn't going anywhere" before that. It was. And some. 


Chz said:


> Ask a recruiter.


Err, no thanks.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 17, 2012)

Chz said:


> No, it wasn't going anywhere quickly. But once you needed it to target iOS, it went from techie toy to cv essential very quickly. Ask a recruiter.



That is sadly the game the Editor plays...


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> That is sadly the game the Editor plays...


Stop dragging me into your bullshit please: it's pathetic and disruptive and is of zero benefit to this forum. And your last comment doesn't even make sense.


----------



## peterkro (Jul 17, 2012)

editor said:


> That's arguable to say the least. Apple didn't invent HTML5 and it was already gaining ground well before Jobs started delivering his sermons. We are talking about a core internet technology after all.


No Apple didn't invent HTML5 but the Web Hypertext Application Technology Working Group was started by people from Opera,Mozilla and Apple in 2004.This lead to the proposed HTML5 standard in 2007.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2012)

HTML5 was also developed by the World Wide Web Consortium (W3C).


----------



## elbows (Jul 17, 2012)

Apple were early developers of quite a lot of html5 and CSS3 stuff, including a range of things that were not necessarily part of the original standard, but have been adopted more widely over time. Im pretty sure I was able to bore on about H.264 video in browser without flash before the initial iPhone, this stuff was already happening, albeit not to the level its reached now.  

Its also quite likely that I talked about a lot of the tedious details back then, when we were first arguing about the merits of flash on smartphones. Its progressed but there has not been some great technological leap that made it impossible to see this stuff coming back then.


----------



## peterkro (Jul 17, 2012)

editor said:


> HTML5 was also developed by the World Wide Web Consortium (W3C).


WHATWG was formed when W3C decided to ditch HMTL in favour of XML.In 2006 W3C decide there may be something in HTML5 after all and set up a working group.The three in the original group allowed W3C to publish a spec under copyright (this version was more restrictive than WHATWG one).Yes I agree thousands of people are helping in the development of HTML5 the fact remains however W3C tried to kill it stone dead and with out the split by the original three they would have succeded.


----------



## Chz (Jul 17, 2012)

editor said:


> This is HTML we're talking about, not some niche technology. Apple's refusal to support Flash certainly contributed towards the drive for widespread HTML5 adoption, but you're living cloud cuckoo land if you think the technology "wasn't going anywhere" before that. It was. And some.


You are really in over your head on this one, Ed. You have a great knowledge of what the hip techie crowd are into, but you don't have a clue when it comes to issues in the larger scheme. HTML5 was going nowhere as a technology to drive Flash-like applications until the iPhone hit it big. Larger companies, you know the ones that hire everyone and produce most of the content on the web, were ignoring it entirely up until then. You can't just say "This is HTML". No-one was using the new features, and old content is backward compatible. The fact that you don't want to know what recruiters think just shows that you're playing ignorant. 

I mean, for fuck's sake, most restaurants have you download a friggin' PDF to read their menus still. As the above poster says, the standards committee even tried to *kill* HTML5 at one point. It is by no means certain that it would ever have had any real traction in the world until Apple supported it. And let me say this - in terms of their corporate practices, I friggin' *hate* Apple. But I'll give them this one. Google was perfectly willing to let Adobe dictate things, and Flash would still be the standard if Apple hadn't thrown their toys out of the pram.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2012)

Chz said:


> You are really in over your head on this one, Ed.


Be sure to write to all those tech writers who don't agree with you. There were already ample reasons for a shift towards HTML5, the biggest driver of which being getting away from  a proprietary platform. HTML5 was going to happen, regardless of what Apple did, but they certainly propelled its trajectory.


----------



## Chz (Jul 17, 2012)

What I said is that it wasn't going anywhere quickly, which you disagreed with. It was always "the Future", but it stood a good chance of being superceded before gaining critical mass before the Apple/Adobe fallout.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm just glad flash has effectively been done away with. Whether you're Apple or Google, is a resource hog that nobody wants or needs.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 17, 2012)

It's a bit more complicated than just "HTML5" when you consider interactive web content, anyway. For instance a major driver has been the increasingly powerful and sophisticated JS engines of modern browsers, which has been driven by Mozilla, Apple and Google, the latter two being particularly significant in the last few years. (On mobile, it was Apple, full stop - there's just no arguing that one - though obviously they're not the only ones now.)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 17, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I'm just glad flash has effectively been done away with. Whether you're Apple or Google, is a resource hog that nobody wants or needs.



Totally agree its a piece of shit.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 17, 2012)

Chz said:


> What I said is that it wasn't going anywhere quickly, which you disagreed with. It was always "the Future", but it stood a good chance of being superceded before gaining critical mass before the Apple/Adobe fallout.


 
http://7.mshcdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/HTML5-history-972.jpg


----------



## elbows (Jul 17, 2012)

I'll try to cover a bit more of the pre-iphone evolution of flash-like alternatives.

Quite a long time ago now there became an increased desire for having stuff in a browser that is more like an app than a collection of pages. This wasnt new, and had been done in all sorts of ways with java and (usually really badly) flash before. But with a reasonable choice of browsers, faster computers & graphics, people started to do it more and more with javascript. Things like AJAX became popular methods for squirting data from server to client without refreshing the whole page, incentives were there to improve javascript and all sorts of people knocked up interesting toolkits etc. For example some people started coming up with a variety of animated page elements that served the user experience on websites well, and some of the ways they were having to use javascript etc to glue this functionality together was clunky. People started wanking about Web 2.0 because it felt like some kind of milestone had been reached. As several companies were busy steadily improving their browsers anyway, they looked at this stuff and started introducing additional stuff to their browsers, for example by adding their own stuff to CSS to enable animation to be handled by the browser rather than having to do it in javascript. And they made their javascript engines faster.

Apple were certainly into this, and one reason became clear later when the iPhone appeared. As there was originally no app store or other method for 3rd parties to write apps for the iphone, all of the initial focus was on webapps, much to the understandable disgust of those who wanted to write apps that were not well suited to javascript webapps. Anyway, we know the picture soon changed but at that early stage Apple were easily able to incorporate work already done with webkit to include a variety of CSS elements that enabled hardware-accelerated animation, thus ensuring the webapps had approximately the same smooth UI feel as the rest of the device.

So thats one element, which is part of what some people mean when they say HTML5, although much of this is really more like CSS3 & javascript. If memory serves me correctly when HTML5 first started to emerge it was quite likely that many were more interested in what it offered in terms of semantic tags and being able to get away from various flaws or limitations of HTML4 & XHTML, and the fact things in the past had ended up being divided into 2 with XHTML as well as HTML.

edit - this post was stupidly long, even by my standards, so I have chopped out the paragraphs of waffle about video, I'll save that for another time.


----------



## Radar (Jul 17, 2012)

grit said:


> Are you in the US?


Nahh, ebuyer fucked up and drove a coach and horses through the embargo date. For once we got something techie in the Uk before the yanks.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2012)

Back on topic, I'm becoming increasingly tempted by the Nexus. It doesn't do half the things I want for a laptop/tablet, but at £159 it's almost worth having just as something thin and light to lob in my bag or use around the house as a portable TV/iPlayer/browsing device.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 18, 2012)

Why is this worth having but your HTC flyer wasn't?


----------



## grit (Jul 18, 2012)

elbows said:


> So thats one element, which is part of what some people mean when they say HTML5, although much of this is really more like CSS3 & javascript. If memory serves me correctly when HTML5 first started to emerge it was quite likely that many were more interested in what it offered in terms of semantic tags and being able to get away from various flaws or limitations of HTML4 & XHTML, and the fact things in the past had ended up being divided into 2 with XHTML as well as HTML.
> 
> edit - this post was stupidly long, even by my standards, so I have chopped out the paragraphs of waffle about video, I'll save that for another time.


 
I agree with your summary of the historical progression, but not with the CSS3 & javascript bit. I think its generally a reference to the audio api and canvas/webgl tbh.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Why is this worth having but your HTC flyer wasn't?


Off the top of my head: Much lighter. Much thinner. Much better battery life. Much better screen. Android 4.1. Better Google integration.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 18, 2012)

I so SO want one... will 8GB be enough? I've already used 10GB on my Galaxy Nexus. Though most of that is photos and videos. 8Gb will probably be ok.


----------



## thriller (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm taking the tablet plunge and buying this, but can't find any retailer who is shipping soon. Ebuyer have eta of 3rd August which is ages away. And it's defo 16GB. 8 is way too small for me.


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 18, 2012)

I can see it being useful, when away from home, as a second screen to watch stuff on while using my iPad for browsing


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 18, 2012)

editor said:


> Off the top of my head: Much lighter. Much thinner. Much better battery life. Much better screen. Android 4.1. Better Google integration.



But that's not why you said you wanted it, how does the Nexus do better watching or browsing than the flyer?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 18, 2012)

I would like one but for the same price I could get a Blackberry Playbook which I can easily tether to my phone to get 3G access anywhere, and it has a better UI (shame about the lack of apps ). But I'm having a hard time justifying getting a tablet of any kind, as I already have a nice phone, a 3DS, and an eReader to keep me occupied!


----------



## thriller (Jul 18, 2012)

nah. playbook you got to root to make it andriod and it's also too big.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 18, 2012)

Shipping info here http://support.google.com/googleplay/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=2667319&topic=2411735&ctx=topic 
I pre-ordered mine on 1st July, so looks like I won't get it till next week


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> But that's not why you said you wanted it, how does the Nexus do better watching or browsing than the flyer?


Ah, I see it's turning into some kind of quiz where you're trying to catch me out. Let's try again: given the choice. I'd rather use a smaller, lighter, faster, more powerful tablet with a vastly improved battery life running a vastly superior OS.


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 18, 2012)

Ordered mine on the 14th July, expected delivery is today before 6pm (according to the TNT tracking info it's out for delivery). So excited!


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 18, 2012)

Callum91 said:


> Ordered mine on the 14th July, expected delivery is today before 6pm (according to the TNT tracking info it's out for delivery). So excited!


 
Did you order directly from google? 

e2a is yours 8gb?


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 18, 2012)

fen_boy said:


> Did you order directly from google?
> 
> e2a is yours 8gb?


Yes and yes


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 18, 2012)

Yay, it arrived! The box was utterly impossible to get into without ripping the packaging to bits. Had a quick play with it, lovely and smooth! Already been a system update, too.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2012)

Callum91 said:


> Yay, it arrived! The box was utterly impossible to get into without ripping the packaging to bits..


Review it for wirefresh! Review it for wirefresh!


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 18, 2012)

Honestly, it was the hardest thing I've ever had to unbox. No amount of pulling, pushing, jiggling or shuffling would unlodge it. So I took a swiss army knife to it


----------



## mack (Jul 18, 2012)

Just got a confirmation of TNT delivery for tomorrow.. stanley knife is being sharpened.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 18, 2012)

editor said:


> Ah, I see it's turning into some kind of quiz where you're trying to catch me out. Let's try again: given the choice. I'd rather use a smaller, lighter, faster, more powerful tablet with a vastly improved battery life running a vastly superior OS.



Don't be a dick, if anyone really wanted to play that game there's tons of posts that could be pointed too. Just seemed odd that your alleged distinctions aren't as big deal as you first implied.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Don't be a dick, if anyone really wanted to play that game there's tons of posts that could be pointed too. Just seemed odd that your alleged distinctions aren't as big deal as you first implied.


I've no idea what you're on about or why you're weirdly failing to comprehend the clear and obvious advantages of the Nexus 7 over the HTC Flyer. And cut out the 'dick' stuff please.


----------



## grit (Jul 18, 2012)

Just ordered mine


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2012)

grit said:


> Just ordered mine


I'm soooo tempted.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 18, 2012)

editor said:


> I've no idea what you're on about or why you're weirdly failing to comprehend the clear and obvious advantages of the Nexus 7 over the HTC Flyer. And cut out the 'dick' stuff please.


 
Ok dickhead. Play the innocent, again.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ok dickhead. Play the innocent, again.


I really, *really* have no idea what you're on about here, but I will ask you - once again - to stop the personal insults, please.


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 18, 2012)

Impressed so far. Feels well made, the textured back feels nice in the hand, leathery, not too heavy. The display is a nice resolution and size, but looks a tad washed out (compared to my One X). The whole ''project butter'' thing certainly lives up to the hype, gone is Android lag.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2012)

Callum91 said:


> Impressed so far. Feels well made, the textured back feels nice in the hand, leathery, not too heavy. The display is a nice resolution and size, but looks a tad washed out (compared to my One X). The whole ''project butter'' thing certainly lives up to the hype, gone is Android lag.


Have you tried watching videos/iPlayer on it yet?


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 18, 2012)

editor said:


> Have you tried watching videos/iPlayer on it yet?


I'll download the iPlayer app now and report back.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 18, 2012)

Most excellent


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 18, 2012)

There's no iPlayer app, apparently. Most curious.


----------



## mack (Jul 18, 2012)

First thing I'm doing when it arrives is to root it, lots of lovely hacks and fixes already out there.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 18, 2012)

Callum91 said:


> There's no iPlayer app, apparently. Most curious.


 
Hmm.. doesn't appear to be compatible with my Nexus phone either.

Try MyPlayer Pro - though it does cost ($3.13 in the US, not sure in the uk £1.99?). Didn't you get a voucher for apps though?

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEwOSwic25zLm15UGxheWVyUHJvIl0.


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 18, 2012)

I spent my £15 on Final Fantasy 3 and GTA 3


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 18, 2012)

Most crucually... how is browsing urban?


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2012)

Just looked online and it seems iPlayer works fine via a browser. Is that so?


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 18, 2012)

I'll check iPlayer on the browser. Browsing Urban is a treat! First site I checked out.


----------



## mack (Jul 18, 2012)

Callum91 said:


> There's no iPlayer app, apparently. Most curious.


 
http://www.modaco.com/topic/355905-bbc-iplayer-on-the-n7/


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2012)

PC Pro  have awarded it 'A List' status. 



> The Nexus 7 isn’t a budget tablet in anything but price. It’s fast, it has a perfectly good screen, and it’s built to a quality rarely seen from such a cheap device. Android’s Jelly Bean update brings its own advancements, and for the first time we can look at an Android tablet as a whole package and say: it all works. The fact that we’re saying that about a £199 device is remarkable.
> 
> For the sofa, there’s no doubt an iPad remains a far more comfortable size, with a screen better suited to web browsing and reading text. But Google’s little beauty easily has the edge as a travelling companion. It’s the perfect size to hold in one hand, and Google Play’s books and movies make it great for flights and hotel rooms.
> 
> Despite a few minor flaws, it completely redefines what we should expect from a budget tablet. If this is the outcome, Google should take matters into its own hands more often.


http://www.pcpro.co.uk/reviews/tablets/375886/nexus-7/2


----------



## mack (Jul 19, 2012)

I don't know how much more convincing you need..Just get one!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 19, 2012)

editor said:


> PC Pro have awarded it 'A List' status.
> 
> 
> http://www.pcpro.co.uk/reviews/tablets/375886/nexus-7/2


 
...as long as those flights and hotel rooms have wi-fi.


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> ...as long as those flights and hotel rooms have wi-fi.


Or you can just share your phone's 3G connection. Takes about three seconds to set up and works out a damn sight cheaper.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 19, 2012)

editor said:


> Or you can just share your phone's 3G connection. Takes about three seconds to set up and works out a damn sight cheaper.


 
Does this work ok on the Nexus? Probably the only thing putting me off at the minute.


----------



## grit (Jul 19, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> Does this work ok on the Nexus? Probably the only thing putting me off at the minute.


 
Yeah it will because all the tablet (i.e client) has to have is wifi, it doesnt care if its connecting to a home router or a phone


----------



## mincepie (Jul 19, 2012)

16gig is on offer at 179 at Tesco.
Quite tempted

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/asu...9-tesco-direct-collect-instore-1268750?page=7


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2012)

mincepie said:


> 16gig is on offer at 179 at Tesco.
> Quite tempted


Now that is a real bargain. 

*resistance continues to crumble


----------



## mincepie (Jul 19, 2012)

It's a bargain...but I'm still not sure I need one?
I already have a desktop, laptop, Android phone and a work PC!
I would quite like a tablet as a photo sorting/viewing tool, but I think the 10" tablets may be better for this.
The Adobe product that would allow syncing between Lightroom and a tablet seems very much not finished - cannot view RAW files and no Windows or Android support yet. http://www.adobe.com/uk/products/revel.html


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 19, 2012)

The thing is, you'll have no idea you needed one until you get one. Don't fight it.

These companies have become very good at convincing us we need a desktop, a laptop, a tablet for the sofa and now a 7 incher for all those in between places.


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 19, 2012)

After a day with mine I'd be happy to get rid of my smartphone and go back to using a regular, cheap arse Nokia. The 7 '' form factor is a nice size.


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2012)

Couldn't log on to the Tesco site for hours and it's now it's out of stock.


----------



## mack (Jul 19, 2012)

got mine a couple of hours ago..rooted and custom rom'd already.


----------



## mincepie (Jul 19, 2012)

editor said:


> Couldn't log on to the Tesco site for hours and it's now it's out of stock.


 
Yeah site was being "odd" earlier, so I left it, now it's out of stock.

Still, I guess it's a compliment to the Nexus, if people didn't have some confidence in it, it wouldn't be selling so well.


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice user observation about a Telegraph article on the Nexus 7 launch: 


> Mentions:
> "Apple" - x5
> "iPad" - x5
> "Nexus" (The subject of the article) - x6
> For God's sake. You people are utterly ridiculous.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 19, 2012)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/google/9360472/Google-Nexus-7-tablet-first-impressions.html
Torygraph likes it.


----------



## elbows (Jul 19, 2012)

editor said:


> Nice user observation about a Telegraph article on the Nexus 7 launch:


 
To be fair that article was more about retail and the tablet market, it wasnt a review of the device. And when it comes to the mrket, Im afraid at this point most stuff is going to be judged against the iPad due to its market share of tablets. Lets hope that changes like it did with phones and then the debate and media treatment is likely to become better balanced.

Plus the number of times Google was mentioned should be counted, and I think it was about 9 times not including the headline.

One of the points I've probably failed to make clear enough during the Apple v android squabbles on this here forum over the years, is that a good part of the reason I bitch about these squabbles is what happens when fighting a 'war on absurdity'. Both sides fighting it become absurd, no matter if its supposed to be Apple that are obscene and ridiculous, and the other side untainted. Soon enough the comparisons and analysis become open to ridicule in their own right.


----------



## elbows (Jul 19, 2012)

Given that the price is right and the smoothness of the JellyBean UI means android finally meets my fussy requirements, I think I shall be attempting to get me one of these Nexus 7's as soon as possible. As someone who is just starting to get to the point where I'm ready to publish some mobile titles for iOS, primarily designed for the iPad, and am using dev stuff that can publish to multiple platforms, I guess its worth my while investigating whether I can make a go of it on android too. Especially as Im looking to start gently by targeting just one specific android device, and anticipating many sales due to its bargain price the Nexus 7 seems like an ideal candidate.


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2012)

elbows said:


> Given that the price is right and the smoothness of the JellyBean UI means android finally meets my fussy requirements, I think I shall be attempting to get me one of these Nexus 7's as soon as possible.


They're so ridiculously cheap they're almost down to impulse buy level for anyone with an interest in technology. I'm thinking one would be well handy for downstairs in the house. 

If these sell as many as I think they might, they may well prove a seductive advert for other Android devices too...


----------



## thriller (Jul 19, 2012)

tried to order mine from argos but the fuckers dont allow it to be picked up from stores. must be a response to the problem with the HP Touchpad


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 19, 2012)

elbows said:


> As someone who is just starting to get to the point where I'm ready to publish some mobile titles for iOS, primarily designed for the iPad, and am using dev stuff that can publish to multiple platforms, I guess its worth my while investigating whether I can make a go of it on android too. Especially as Im looking to start gently by targeting just one specific android device, and anticipating many sales due to its bargain price the Nexus 7 seems like an ideal candidate.


Actually I might get one as well for similar reasons, depending on what I end up doing in the next few months.


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/google/9360472/Google-Nexus-7-tablet-first-impressions.html
> Torygraph likes it.


And some:


> Google's Nexus 7, made by Asus, is the best 7" tablet on the market and a bargain too. *It's even arguably the best tablet overall* says Matt Warman


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2012)

Fuck it, I'm getting one. 



> Google has set a new standard for budget tablets with the Nexus 7. It's an unbelievably well-equipped device for such an affordable price. The silky smooth performance and high resolution IPS screen are the highlights for us. If you're looking for a tablet under £200 then look no further than the Nexus 7.
> 
> http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/reviews/...s-7-android-tablet-review/?tab=verdictTab#top


----------



## magneze (Jul 19, 2012)

TNT were meant to deliver today but it's going to be tomorrow now.


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 19, 2012)

editor said:


> Fuck it, I'm getting one.


You won't regret it.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 20, 2012)

Grr.. I would've ordered one by now if I wasn't coming back to the UK for a few weeks tomorrow. I didn't know if I'd have received it yet cos the US shipping estimate stated the 20th July on a few sites and I didn't want it turning up here and not being able to play with it til I got back.

It's more pricey in the UK. But not by much, I might still get one there.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 20, 2012)

So... what are people rooting it for? What are the main benefits? So far... I've got iPlayer compatibility as one good reason.

Are any of the custom ROMs more slick than the vanilla 4.1 Jelly Bean experience? It seems decent enough on the Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 20, 2012)

If its as good as the reviews are suggesting it surely sounds the death knell to all those cheapo tablets that were really rubbish and poor value in the 1st place.


----------



## Radar (Jul 20, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> So... what are people rooting it for? What are the main benefits? So far... I've got iPlayer compatibility as one good reason.


I'm trying to get the US Amazon marketplace working for the daily free apps. They lock their marketplace down based on location so I use a combined proxy/phone locale switcher, which needs root.

Problem is, it appears Amazon have finally started validating their CC numbers against the issuers when they're entered, so unless you have a working US CC you're now screwed. I might try and buy a small Amazon US gift card from ebay and see if that works.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 20, 2012)

Radar said:


> I'm trying to get the US Amazon marketplace working for the daily free apps. They lock their marketplace down based on location so I use a combined proxy/phone locale switcher, which needs root.
> 
> Problem is, it appears Amazon have finally started validating their CC numbers against the issuers when they're entered, so unless you have a working US CC you're now screwed. I might try and buy a small Amazon US gift card from ebay and see if that works.


 
Would that work the other way round...so when I'm in the US I could use a UK proxy to watch BBC/ITV streaming TV? That could interest me.


----------



## magneze (Jul 20, 2012)

I imagine the UK Amazon App store is soon for launch if the rumours are anything to go by.


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 20, 2012)

So far my Nexus 7 has 2 dead pixels (right next to each other) and the left edge creaks slightly when pressure is applied to it. I also seem to have some screen dimming issues, as if it's stuck on auto brightness. How queer.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 20, 2012)

Callum91 said:


> So far my Nexus 7 has 2 dead pixels (right next to each other) and the left edge creaks slightly when pressure is applied to it. I also seem to have some screen dimming issues, as if it's stuck on auto brightness. How queer.


 
Send it back and get another one.


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 20, 2012)

fen_boy said:


> Send it back and get another one.


Not sure if I can be arsed with the hassle, really. The thing works perfectly fine, just minor niggles.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 20, 2012)

Callum91 said:


> So far my Nexus 7 has 2 dead pixels (right next to each other) and the left edge creaks slightly when pressure is applied to it. I also seem to have some screen dimming issues, as if it's stuck on auto brightness. How queer.



That sounds a bit crap, send it back pronto.


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 20, 2012)

Every single piece of electronic equipment I've bought has always had something wrong with it, so this, in comparison to everything else I've had go wrong, is quite minor. I'm still happy with the device.


----------



## Radar (Jul 20, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Would that work the other way round...so when I'm in the US I could use a UK proxy to watch BBC/ITV streaming TV? That could interest me.


In theory it would, but not with the app I'm using. This however should work, if you can get access to a suitable uk proxy.


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 20, 2012)

The Daily Fail is reporting screens coming 'unstuck' - dodgy batch, perhaps?


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 20, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> The Daily Fail is reporting screens coming 'unstuck' - dodgy batch, perhaps?


I just read that article too, reconsidering taking it back now.


----------



## elbows (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks like it wont be terribly easy to randomly pick one up on the highstreet for a bit. So with that and these quality issues I think I'll wait a while before purchasing one, and will mess about with android development using my Galaxy Nexus for a bit instead.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 20, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> The Daily Fail is reporting screens coming 'unstuck' - dodgy batch, perhaps?



Depends on the numbers, anything 5% failure/faulty rate  and under is nothing to worry about. Above 10% and you start to move toward Xbox 360 territory in PR terms as forum posts, tweets and news website backlash grows.


----------



## mack (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## magneze (Jul 20, 2012)

It's arrived. First impression: lovely screen, good weight, nice back, pretty nippy.


----------



## magneze (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh, and non-rotating home screen - mental.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 20, 2012)

Can't you just use a different launcher like Nova or Apex to get autorotate?


----------



## magneze (Jul 20, 2012)

Probably


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 20, 2012)

Any dead pixels/odd squeaks? Does the screen slowly start to dim when using the YouTube app?


----------



## mack (Jul 20, 2012)

Callum91 said:


> Any dead pixels/odd squeaks? Does the screen slowly start to dim when using the YouTube app?


 
It's doesn't appear to have any issues, where did yours come from? I got mine direct from the Play store.


----------



## magneze (Jul 20, 2012)

Callum91 said:


> Any dead pixels/odd squeaks? Does the screen slowly start to dim when using the YouTube app?


Nope, seems fine so far. Only annoyance is the home screen rotation or lack thereof.


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2012)

magneze said:


> Nope, seems fine so far. Only annoyance is the home screen rotation or lack thereof.


Won't a free launcher fix that?


----------



## magneze (Jul 20, 2012)

editor said:


> Won't a free launcher fix that?


Yep. Tried one which fixed the issue but want to try a few before settling.


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 20, 2012)

mack said:


> It's doesn't appear to have any issues, where did yours come from? I got mine direct from the Play store.


Direct from Google. 50 minutes on hold to the bastards was more than I could tolerate so I'm sticking with it.


----------



## thriller (Jul 20, 2012)

Callum91 said:


> Direct from Google. 50 minutes on hold to the bastards was more than I could tolerate so I'm sticking with it.


 
hope that was a freephone number...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 20, 2012)

thriller said:


> hope that was a freephone number...


 
TBH these days I prefer a local number...at least it comes out your mins.


----------



## magneze (Jul 21, 2012)

Ok, 24 hours in. In short - it's great. Nova is the best launcher I've found to sort out the home screen orientation if it bugs you. Flipboard is fantastic on a 7" screen. The size and weight are exactly right - you can quite easily carry it around one handed without it feeling awkward. Games are a revelation - Osmos HD and Angry Birds play far better than on a small phone and ShadowGun is impressive console quality stuff (do download the Tegra 3 optimized version though). In general, everything's a lot less squinty than if you try to do any of this on your phone.


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2012)

Ordered the 16GB model from Tesco for £189!


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2012)

Looks like it's selling by the bucketload:
http://www.theverge.com/2012/7/21/3173987/nexus-7-16gb-google-play-sold-out


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2012)

Another rave review:


> It takes the correct set of ingredients to be a best-seller, but it requires winning the hearts and minds of consumers all around in order to be remembered long after it’s gone. Honestly people, the tablet industry is seeing a revival thanks partly to the arrival of the Google Nexus 7. Simply put it, the tablet sets the bar in what it means to be a tablet in this day and age.
> 
> Obviously, we’ve seen a handful of competitively priced budget tablets, like the Amazon Kindle Fire and NOOK TABLET. However, with those offerings, you don’t receive the full potential of Android’s capabilities – and instead, they were simply vessels for their respective content services.
> 
> ...


http://www.phonearena.com/reviews/Google-Nexus-7-Review_id3089


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 22, 2012)

That's a _tremendously _long review, given - afaict - it only contains three bits of information / 'facts' 

1. faster updates
2. good price point
3. ....?
4. PROFIT


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> That's a _tremendously _long review, given - afaict - it only contains three bits of information / 'facts'


Not sure what you're reading, but I read a very comprehensive review of the tablet that was full of useful information about the tablet's build quality, usability,  apps, gaming capabilities, battery life, wi-fi signal and more.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 22, 2012)

editor said:


> Not sure what you're reading, but I read a very comprehensive review of the tablet that was full of useful information about the tablet's build quality, usability,  apps, gaming capabilities, battery life, wi-fi signal and more.


Ah. Ok. In the bits you didn't quote? Didn't realise the link held additional information


----------



## thriller (Jul 22, 2012)

I've got some auctions going on ebay which hopefully will pay a little bit towards getting this baby.


----------



## Radar (Jul 22, 2012)

editor said:


> Ordered the 16GB model from Tesco for £189!


How'd ya do that ? I've a mate who's lusting after one who'd be interested in a tenner off, but it's showing as 199 on their site for me


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2012)

Radar said:


> How'd ya do that ? I've a mate who's lusting after one who'd be interested in a tenner off, but it's showing as 199 on their site for me


There was a voucher link posted up earlier in this thread. The £20 didn't work but the £10 went through OK.


----------



## Radar (Jul 22, 2012)

editor said:


> There was a voucher link posted up earlier in this thread. The £20 didn't work but the £10 went through OK.


sweet, I'll pass that onto him.


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2012)

It was the tenner off that made me finally crack and order the thing!


----------



## elbows (Jul 22, 2012)

Android passed my 24 hour developer sniff test and as the Samsung Galaxy Nexus could run my stuff with acceptable performance I thought I may as well get the Nexus 7 asap. So I ordered from TESCO, hope the delivery date doesnt slip too badly (currently Tuesday).


----------



## mack (Jul 22, 2012)

Wi-Fi seems really strong on this device and the sound quality is great.

If your a spring pad user then it works really nice on this screen size.

Thinking I might download a book in a mo.. I was thinking that Steve Jobs biog might be a good read


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 22, 2012)

The speaker is rather loud isn't it? The camera seems surprisingly good too.


----------



## thriller (Jul 22, 2012)

who did you guys order from? Ebuyer? Play?


----------



## mack (Jul 22, 2012)

Play store, more expensive but came with a £15 play store credit.


----------



## kazza007 (Jul 22, 2012)

I am not a tecky guy, but for the first time, am tempted my such a device (mainly for taking to work, or lounge use), which is what I guess Google are aiming for in their market, but I wonder when the next better.faster.cheaper thing will come out in a flash, rendering this one uselessly dated etc 

Oh and apologies for being stupid, would one need a 3g contract for non wifi web browsing


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2012)

Lots of people I know are talking about and/or buying this thing, but has anyone seen any TV/magazine adverts for it yet?


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 22, 2012)

As I understand it there is no non wifi browsing


----------



## magneze (Jul 22, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> As I understand it there is no non wifi browsing


Tether to your phone. Job done.


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2012)

kazza007 said:


> I am not a tecky guy, but for the first time, am tempted my such a device (mainly for taking to work, or lounge use), which is what I guess Google are aiming for in their market, but I wonder when the next better.faster.cheaper thing will come out in a flash, rendering this one uselessly dated etc


This one is likely to be the first in line to get any Android OS updates for quite a while and given its CPU power is unlikely to become outdated for some considerable time (unless you want to play the very latest, high end games).


----------



## kazza007 (Jul 22, 2012)

magneze said:


> Tether to your phone. Job done.


 
giffgaff don't allow


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 22, 2012)

kazza007 said:


> I am not a tecky guy, but for the first time, am tempted my such a device (mainly for taking to work, or lounge use), which is what I guess Google are aiming for in their market, but I wonder when the next better.faster.cheaper thing will come out in a flash, rendering this one uselessly dated etc
> 
> Oh and apologies for being stupid, would one need a 3g contract for non wifi web browsing



The only thing that can compete with this will be the iPad Mini that's coming later this year.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 22, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The only thing that can compete with this will be the iPad Mini that's coming later this year.


----------



## magneze (Jul 22, 2012)

kazza007 said:


> giffgaff don't allow


Do they have that much control?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 22, 2012)

magneze said:


> Do they have that much control?


Yeah, the networks can block it at their end. T-Mobile recently did with me until I rang up and had a moan.


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2012)

kazza007 said:


> giffgaff don't allow


Hasn't stopped everyone I know tethering their devices via Giffgaff whenever they've needed to.


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 22, 2012)

If you started suddenly using a shit load of data they may investigate, you could easily forge browser ID, and I wouldn't recommend spending all day watching youtube.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 22, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


>



It was too open a goal.


----------



## Radar (Jul 22, 2012)

thriller said:


> who did you guys order from? Ebuyer? Play?


I went ebuyer and got it well early, but I believe they're OOS now until the 12th Aug (prolly being punished after getting their knuckles rapped by Mountain View)


----------



## Firky (Jul 23, 2012)

I have an iPad, a brilliant little Toshiba netbook, a MacBook Pro (seemingly on permanent loan to my dad!), an uber powerful watercooled 8 core gaming PC and I am waiting for the iMac to be updated... but I still want one of these 

The only thing stopping me from buying one is knowing in 12 months time they'll release a much improved one with a better camera, 3/4g, bluetooth 3, and maybe 3D screen but for £190 I am finding it increasingly difficult to resist.

Fully aware I don't need one but I love computers


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2012)

firky said:


> Fully aware I don't need one but I love computers


I don't need the one I'm buying either, but it's incredible value for money, and being so cheap and small I'm much more likely to lob it into my bag when I'm going out for the day.


----------



## Firky (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh and loads and loads of complaints about this, have you heard anything about the problem?


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2012)

firky said:


> Oh and loads and loads of complaints about this, have you heard anything about the problem?


There's been some complaints but it's hard to work out if it's a major problem or a relatively minor issue. I've not seen in mentioned in reviews so maybe it's just a bad batch. 

I'm getting mine tomorrow, so I'll report back.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm not usually into cases, but this looks a good buy for £8.

Google Nexus 7 Tablet Case - Black Carbon Fibre Print PropUp Stand Case Cover (with integrated stand function and magnetic sleep sensors) & BONUS GIFT: G-HUB ProPen Stylus







http://www.amazon.co.uk/Google-Nexu...BFQK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1342999879&sr=8-1


----------



## Firky (Jul 23, 2012)

I'll wait until you lot get yours before I buy one! Was hoping John Lewis was stocking them as they have extremely good customer service.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2012)

They're selling out everywhere on the 16GB models.


----------



## Firky (Jul 23, 2012)

Just bought one from Tesco, should be here on Tuesday. Damn you!


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope the success of Nexus forces Apple to lower the price of their iPad


----------



## Tankus (Jul 23, 2012)

need a portable tv for my kitchen .....and this does bbc i player ......hmmm

_the force is strong with this one_  ...I wonder what the likelyhood of this price point going up rather than down ? ...if I wait for initial teething troubles  to be ironed


----------



## mack (Jul 23, 2012)

@Ed Just bought one of those cases, it's not bad for the money, fits really well and the magnetic opening works, all the ports are accessible. The pen works well too. Does the job nicely. I'll probably get a genuine leather case when they start coming out.

Also bought a micro usb host adapter for a couple of quid to see how that works with USB keys.


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 23, 2012)

firky said:


> Oh and loads and loads of complaints about this, have you heard anything about the problem?



Mine does that.


----------



## Firky (Jul 23, 2012)

Are yo to be replacing it and where did you buy it from? I am thinking people who bought it from Google themselves are having the issues.


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm not replacing it simply because I can't get through to Google by phone (nor can I afford to stay on hold for another 50 minutes). Bought directly from Google themselves. I thought I'd managed to fix the problem but no, it appears not. It's an annoyance but one I can live with (assuming the whole screen doesn't fall out anytime soon).


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2012)

Callum91 said:


> I'm not replacing it simply because I can't get through to Google by phone (nor can I afford to stay on hold for another 50 minutes). Bought directly from Google themselves. I thought I'd managed to fix the problem but no, it appears not. It's an annoyance but one I can live with (assuming the whole screen doesn't fall out anytime soon).


I'd suggest emailing them describing your problem (and detailing your difficulties in contacting them). That way, if it does fuck up later you can point that the fault was there from the start.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2012)

Tankus said:


> need a portable tv for my kitchen .....and this does bbc i player ......hmmm


This one of the main reasons I'm buying the Nexus. My utterly crap Citizen portable TV packed in a while ago and I need something decent for watching TV in the kitchen.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 23, 2012)

I'd suggest getting some speakers too unless you plan on being incredibly quiet in the kitchen.


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 23, 2012)

What's everyone's Youtube app like? Again, it might be my dodgy Nexus 7, but I can certainly tell that the screen is adjusting the brightness constantly as the video plays, sometimes it gets so dark I can barely see what's going on. Exiting the app restores the brightness back to normal. And no, auto brightness isn't on.


----------



## magneze (Jul 23, 2012)

Seems fine here.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I'd suggest getting some speakers too unless you plan on being incredibly quiet in the kitchen.


It's going to be louder than my crappy Citizen TV.


----------



## Firky (Jul 23, 2012)

I am waiting for Otterbox to do a case

http://www.otterbox.com/

Here's one of their ipad cases.



They're quite good at replying to customers, fingers crosssed:

http://www.youtube.com/comment?lc=E_CDvodQ4YTBKlN8bs2yfStWpbtmcp3BBTBVFODfVUs


----------



## mack (Jul 23, 2012)

Callum91 said:


> What's everyone's Youtube app like? Again, it might be my dodgy Nexus 7, but I can certainly tell that the screen is adjusting the brightness constantly as the video plays, sometimes it gets so dark I can barely see what's going on. Exiting the app restores the brightness back to normal. And no, auto brightness isn't on.


 
I think you've been unlucky and received a lemon, send it back and get a replacement.


----------



## chandlerp (Jul 23, 2012)

thriller said:


> nah. playbook you got to root to make it andriod and it's also too big.


not true.  On the latest playbook OS, the android functionality is built in.

Having said that, Android developers do not seem keen to convert their apps for the playbook android player.  I am getting pissed off with the lack of progress on this issue and am seriously considering getting rid of the playbook and moving to the Nexus 7 as it appears to be just what I wanted from the playbook


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 23, 2012)

Not to be outdone it seems, Amazon are readying 'as many as six' new models of tablets according to Staples 

http://www.slashgear.com/amazon-readying-5-6-new-tablets-says-staples-exec-23239769/


----------



## chandlerp (Jul 23, 2012)

Callum91 said:


> There's no iPlayer app, apparently. Most curious.


Best way to use iPlayer on a tablet is to use the iPlayer for bigscreens website here


----------



## magneze (Jul 23, 2012)

chandlerp said:


> Best way to use iPlayer on a tablet is to use the iPlayer for bigscreens website here


Still depends on Flash which is the root of the problem. BBC choosing Flash for iPlayer - very stupid.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## souljacker (Jul 23, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


>




So I spent the whole of that video thinking "Where's the WiFi AP? How's he going to charge it?". Then you find out they are only 6 feet from their house and you realise, Nexus 7, shit for camping.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2012)

souljacker said:


> Then you find out they are only 6 feet from their house and you realise, Nexus 7, shit for camping.


You can download entire maps for offline use and it comes with GPS and a compass, so I'd probably lob it in my bag if I was going on a hike. And, of course, I can tether it to a phone with no fuss.


----------



## Firky (Jul 23, 2012)

Camping is about getting away from all that kind of thing and turning your phone off.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2012)

firky said:


> Camping is about getting away from all that kind of thing and turning your phone off.


But playing Angry Birds where you're bored shitless at night no?


----------



## souljacker (Jul 23, 2012)

editor said:


> You can download entire maps for offline use


 
Can you? I didn't think that was possible with google maps.

I'm not having a dig at the product by the way, just the shitty advert.


----------



## Firky (Jul 23, 2012)

I usually sit around the fire getting inebriated but those days are over, so I guess it would be Angry Birds, yes


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 23, 2012)

I'd rather listen to the sounds of nature and the pop and crackle of burning wood.

But yes, you can tether to your phone no probs. Lack of 3G meh. Who wants to take out another sim contract when tethering is so simple.


----------



## mack (Jul 23, 2012)

Ok so using the USB OTG cable and Chainfires stickmount USB app free from the market you can plug in a keyboard which I know for some of the peeps on here is very handy and you can type away as Im doing right now! Sweet!


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2012)

mack said:


> Ok so using the USB OTG cable and Chainfires stickmount USB app free from the market you can plug in a keyboard which I know for some of the peeps on here is very handy and you can type away as Im doing right now! Sweet!


Pic, if you please!


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2012)

souljacker said:


> Can you? I didn't think that was possible with google maps.


I use an app that lets me download entire OS maps at different scales. It's very good 

Here's how you save Google Maps offline:


----------



## souljacker (Jul 23, 2012)

editor said:


> I use an app that lets me download entire OS maps at different scales. It's very good


 
Whats the app called?



editor said:


> Here's how you save Google Maps offline:




Not entire maps though, I want the whole of the UK!


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2012)

souljacker said:


> Whats the app called?
> Not entire maps though, I want the whole of the UK!


You can get an app for that. Viewranger.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 23, 2012)

editor said:


> You can get an app for that. Viewranger.


How much does each map cost?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 23, 2012)

Why would you take a wifi only tablet camping? Watch and find out.


----------



## mack (Jul 23, 2012)

Looks up..


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 23, 2012)

the wifi only thing really seems to bother a lot of people. Personally, even if it had 3G, I wouldn't bother with it. I already pay for data through my phone, I'm not going to pay twice just cos I have a tablet.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2012)

Just picked it up. It is very very good!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 23, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> the wifi only thing really seems to bother a lot of people. Personally, even if it had 3G, I wouldn't bother with it. I already pay for data through my phone, I'm not going to pay twice just cos I have a tablet.



It's less of an issue if you don't travel much with a tablet. And you could tether to your smartphone if need be.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2012)

If you buy it from Tesco, you not only get the £10 discount but also the £15 to spend in the Play Store, bringing the price down to a rather pleasing £174 

First surprise: it automatically downloaded every app from my other tablet. Neat.

Oh and a free film (Transformers).


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 23, 2012)

Just had a quick play with one, it seems pretty good 

But I stand by my opinion that 16:9 is wrong for a tablet. Like, really really wrong. Especially on a (relatively) small 7" screen.

iPad is still unchallenged imho. Of all the products they've released in recent years its the one they got bang on first time.


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 23, 2012)

This thread should 'get a room', seriously. Never have I seen such a loved-up thread for a piece of tech.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 23, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> This thread should 'get a room', seriously. Never have I seen such a loved-up thread for a piece of tech.



Heh you can hear the whooping and high fiving from here! 

Speaking of which...http://thenextweb.com/?p=431670


----------



## magneze (Jul 23, 2012)

0/10 you too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 23, 2012)

magneze said:


> 0/10 you too.



We're just engaging in some good humoured banter innit.


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 23, 2012)

And I have posted nice comments about the Nexus up-thread.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2012)

For such a revolutionary product - and, yes, I believe it's that important in some areas - the Nexus 7 must have had the lowest profile launch ever.

Nice.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 23, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> And I have posted nice comments about the Nexus up-thread.



Of course, it's a lovely bit of kit, which if offered for free I'd take happily.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 23, 2012)

editor said:


> For such a revolutionary product - and, yes, I believe it's that important in some areas - the Nexus 7 must have had the lowest profile launch ever.
> 
> Nice.


 
Lol the Editor has jumped the shark!


----------



## Firky (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't have 3G on my iPad and have never missed it. Just about everywhere has a wifi network, even pubs in the middle of the country, and main line trains even offer free wifi. Bit of a bugger if you're in a passenger in a car but if push comes to shove I'd just tether it to my Samsung phern.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Lol the Editor has jumped the shark!


Used one yet?


----------



## elbows (Jul 23, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> But I stand by my opinion that 16:9 is wrong for a tablet. Like, really really wrong. Especially on a (relatively) small 7" screen.



Yeah, the way Im currently looking at it is to think of it as a different class of device to the iPad. Even before my Nexus 7 arrives Im thinking of a range of things that will still work better on an ipad or other large tablet. Its appeal for me as a developer is that lots of people will end up with a device that is quite powerful and the right price, and Im kind of looking forward to working out the best way to design stuff for this sized screen. 

Mine is still on schedule to be delivered on tuesday, and Im still busy tinkering around with developer tools. Theres plenty I can do with Unity, but part of the appeal of Android for me is to delve into the platform specifics & write stuff in Java, then start to learn OpenGL ES 2.0 which if I do ok at it I'll then be able to apply to other platforms such as iOS and WebGL later. If I had gotten on OK with Objective C then I'd probably just have stuck with iOS dev right now, but it turns out I dont like Objective C or the stupidly long names that Apple use in their API's. And there is something a bit soul-destroying about developing stuff that only Apple owners can use. And my first few days of staring at Android Java stuff hasnt hurt too much so far.


----------



## Firky (Jul 23, 2012)

elbows said:


> Yeah, the way Im currently looking at it is to think of it as a different class of device to the iPad. Even before my Nexus 7 arrives Im thinking of a range of things that will still work better on an ipad or other large tablet. Its appeal for me as a developer is that lots of people will end up with a device that is quite powerful and the right price, and Im kind of looking forward to working out the best way to design stuff for this sized screen.
> 
> Mine is still on schedule to be delivered on tuesday, and Im still busy tinkering around with developer tools. Theres plenty I can do with Unity, but part of the appeal of Android for me is to delve into the platform specifics & write stuff in Java, then start to learn OpenGL ES 2.0 which if I do ok at it I'll then be able to apply to other platforms such as iOS and WebGL later. If I had gotten on OK with Objective C then I'd probably just have stuck with iOS dev right now, but it turns out I dont like Objective C or the stupidly long names that Apple use in their API's. And there is something a bit soul-destroying about developing stuff that only Apple owners can use. And my first few days of staring at Android Java stuff hasnt hurt too much so far.


 

ZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2012)

It's all about the combination of the highly affordable price and the decent hardware. This opens up tablet computing for a whole load more people.


----------



## elbows (Jul 23, 2012)

firky said:


> ZZZZZZZZZZZ


 
If you thought that was dull wait till I start sharing source code 

Luckily that might be a long wait, to say I have spread myself a bit thin this year would be an understatement. A year when Im supposed to be finding a new income and focussing! Oh well, its been an interesting ride so far.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 23, 2012)

editor said:


> It's all about the combination of the highly affordable price and the decent hardware. This opens up tablet computing for a whole load more people.



Heh you're sounding more and more like Jonny Ive in those promo videos.


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 23, 2012)

editor said:


> ... the Nexus 7 must have had the lowest profile launch ever.


Hence being caught on the hop due to high demand. What I found interesting is buyers preference for the 16g over the 8g and how that has contradicted Google's assumption regarding demand for cloud based storage. It will be interesting to see how this particular device evolves, but one thing for sure there's no time to be resting on laurels - stiff competition is on the way, which is good news for us consumers.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 23, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> Hence being caught on the hop due to high demand. What I found interesting is buyers preference for the 16g over the 8g and how that has contradicted Google's assumption regarding demand for cloud based storage. It will be interesting to see how this particular device evolves, but one thing for sure there's no time to be resting on laurels - stiff competition is on the way, which is good news for us consumers.


 
Yup. Basically the moral of this story is consumers don't care who makers the tablet as long as it's cheap and has tons of storage.


----------



## Firky (Jul 23, 2012)

Asus have a strong reputation for making good motherboards in the PC hardware market, the fact it was made by Asus was certainly a selling point for me. Coupled with nVidia's rep' I was sold.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Heh you're sounding more and more like Jonny Ive in those promo videos.


Did Apple release a high spec, affordable tablet with zero fanfare then?


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> Hence being caught on the hop due to high demand. What I found interesting is buyers preference for the 16g over the 8g and how that has contradicted Google's assumption regarding demand for cloud based storage. It will be interesting to see how this particular device evolves, but one thing for sure there's no time to be resting on laurels - stiff competition is on the way, which is good news for us consumers.


I'm also thinking that maybe they underestimated demand, _full stop_. There was no big launch, no build up of TV adverts, no company-manipulated queues and no campaign of hyping expectations - and yet the tablets still seem to be flying off the shelves.

All of which begs the question: how high will sales go when it gets the full promo treatment?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 23, 2012)

Aren't Google selling this at a loss?


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Aren't Google selling this at a loss?


No. They're selling it a profit according to this report:


> That $199 Nexus 7 tablet Google sells directly to consumers costs $151.75 in parts, according to an IHS iSuppli teardown and reported by AllThingsD. The bill of materials figure implies that Google could be making a small amount of profit on the 8 GB Nexus 7 tablet and even more on the 16 GB model which sells for $50 more than the base model. With high performing parts and a lower cost of materials, this could signal lower priced tablets in the future or similar pricing for better tablets while still maintaining reasonable profit margins.


http://gigaom.com/mobile/at-152-in-cost-googles-nexus-7-leads-way-for-cheaper-tablets/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 23, 2012)

firky said:


> Asus have a strong reputation for making good motherboards in the PC hardware market, the fact it was made by Asus was certainly a selling point for me. Coupled with nVidia's rep' I was sold.


 
I suspect you're in the minority though, can't imagine your average punter going into PC world with that level of understanding.


----------



## Firky (Jul 23, 2012)

People who have a slight clue avoid PC World


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 23, 2012)

According to the teardown it's selling at a loss. Google better hope it's apps claw back some money over this because it's not a sustainable operating model.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 23, 2012)

firky said:


> People who have a slight clue avoid PC World


 
Welcome to the mass market.


----------



## Firky (Jul 23, 2012)

Seriously, who the fuck goes into PC World and buys Norton? Who the FUCK are these people?


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> According to the teardown it's selling at a loss. Google better hope it's apps claw back some money over this because it's not a sustainable operating model.


I'm sure Google will be fascinated by your insights about their supposedly "unsustainable" business model but you'd be better off basing your assertions on rather more educated articles - the one you posted up was written two weeks ago and they hadn't actually touched a Nexus. 

If you'd bothered to read the link I'd just posted, you'd see why it's an unreliable costing:


> IHS iSuppli’s estimate comes after another research firm, UBM Techinsights, suggested the Nexus 7 bill of materials was around $180.* However, that figure was solely estimated on paper;* the company didn’t have a unit to tear down and examine. I’m more inclined to believe the IHS iSupply figure as a result.


----------



## Radar (Jul 23, 2012)

Who the fuck goes into PC world full stop?

Only reason I'd ever use them is to get something to tide me over. Once I've got a replacement from someone decent, the overpriced PC world shite goes back for a refund. They're like an IT "lender of last resort"


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2012)

Radar said:


> Who the fuck goes into PC world full stop?


I made that mistake once. 
*PC World sell used goods as new, customer service says “whatever”*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 24, 2012)

Radar said:


> Who the fuck goes into PC world full stop?
> 
> Only reason I'd ever use them is to get something to tide me over. Once I've got a replacement from someone decent, the overpriced PC world shite goes back for a refund. They're like an IT "lender of last resort"



Plenty of people, it's one of the major ways normal people buy computers.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 24, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> According to the teardown it's selling at a loss. Google better hope it's apps claw back some money over this because it's not a sustainable operating model.


 
Even if it did run at a loss, I'm sure Google would be happy to absorb it if it made Android a serious competitor for tablets.


----------



## Radar (Jul 24, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Plenty of people, it's one of the major ways normal people buy computers.


Rhetorical question, just annoying to see folk spunk their money away on overpriced shite when there's so much better to be had.

Just like walking past an apple store really


----------



## Firky (Jul 24, 2012)

Years ago I saw two lads walk into PC World, pick up a computer (back when everything was beige) and casually walk and put it in a car. The staff didn't even bat an eyelid, said it happens all the time and there's nothing they can do. Like a fucking mug I still paid for the scanner I went in for.


----------



## r0bb0 (Jul 24, 2012)

would have been better with an sd card, i had 16gb on my nokia 5530 and wanted more


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2012)

r0bb0 said:


> would have been better with an sd card, i had 16gb on my nokia 5530 and wanted more


But you wouldn't want to pay more though, would you?  

You can't have everything for £159!


----------



## scifisam (Jul 24, 2012)

I might end up getting one arty pic world because nowhere else seems to have one in stock - daughter's birthday on saturday.


----------



## Firky (Jul 24, 2012)

Up early to catch the rarely spotted doing their job species of courier; City Link.



> The parcel has been received into depot (GATESHEAD DEPOT)24th Jul 201207:17


 

NOT OUT FOR DELIVERY THOUGH


----------



## mack (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet! Tested the OTG USB cable with a Cruzer micro 4gb USB stick and an xvid video and it works using the MX video player from the market.


----------



## Radar (Jul 24, 2012)

which OTG cable did you use ?

I've got a couple of these on order from amazon, but a UK source would be nice.


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2012)

The tablet will keep on working if you drop it in the bath, in case you were wondering.

http://www.wirefresh.com/watch-a-nexus-7-and-ipad-being-dunked-in-a-bath-which-survives/


----------



## mack (Jul 24, 2012)

Radar said:


> which OTG cable did you use ?
> 
> I've got a couple of these on order from amazon, but a UK source would be nice.



That's the one I have, it arrived after a couple of days.


----------



## elbows (Jul 24, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm also thinking that maybe they underestimated demand, _full stop_. There was no big launch, no build up of TV adverts, no company-manipulated queues and no campaign of hyping expectations - and yet the tablets still seem to be flying off the shelves.
> 
> All of which begs the question: how high will sales go when it gets the full promo treatment?


 
I dont think they would have bothered with this project if they werent looking for very high demand from the get-go. I would not be surprised if the stuff about them being surprised by 16GB vs 8GB demand is true, since all these companies get a bit carried away with how much the cloud actually means to lots of people, especially where there are international weaknesses in their content offerings. 

I still consider it a pretty big launch, with the initial announcement of the product being plenty high-profile, pre-orders being taken, etc. And as they dont have their own retail outlets its hardly surprising that we havent been treated to the sight of people queuing up for a dramatic highstreet launch. 

One of the main reasons I still consider it a big launch is the amount of press attention the Nexus 7 has received. Given that some complained about how much sections of the media gushed over some of Apples wares, and considered it a factor in Apples success, I have no interest in downplaying the same phenomenon when observed happening with an android tablet. Whether this press attention will be sustained is another question, especially as some of the attempts at analysis still think androids tablet woes are not over, regardless of how many of these Google sell.  Im sure I will drone on about that some more once I've recovered from sleep deprivation due to having to get up early to sit around waiting for mine to turn up.


----------



## Tankus (Jul 24, 2012)

stuff the cloud ...get a NAS drive


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2012)

elbows said:


> I still consider it a pretty big launch, with the initial announcement of the product being plenty high-profile, pre-orders being taken, etc. And as they dont have their own retail outlets its hardly surprising that we havent been treated to the sight of people queuing up for a dramatic highstreet launch.
> 
> One of the main reasons I still consider it a big launch is the amount of press attention the Nexus 7 has received. Given that some complained about how much sections of the media gushed over some of Apples wares, and considered it a factor in Apples success, I have no interest in downplaying the same phenomenon when observed happening with an android tablet. Whether this press attention will be sustained is another question, especially as some of the attempts at analysis still think androids tablet woes are not over, regardless of how many of these Google sell. Im sure I will drone on about that some more once I've recovered from sleep deprivation due to having to get up early to sit around waiting for mine to turn up.


The point is that it launched to precisely zero TV or press advertising campaigns in the UK, and yet still garnered a lot of attention and - by all accounts - tons of sales.

It makes you wonder what will happen when the general public (i.e. those who don't keep up to date with tech blogs) find out about this little bargain.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 24, 2012)

editor said:


> The point is that it launched to precisely zero TV or press advertising campaigns in the UK, and yet still garnered a lot of attention and - by all accounts - tons of sales.
> 
> It makes you wonder what will happen when the general public (i.e. those who don't keep up to date with tech blogs) find out about this little bargain.


 
Oh come off it, it's had massive exposure already.

There's been feature articles about it for weeks in pretty much every broadsheet, tabloid, and free rag.

I was at a family shindig over the weekend with a load of middle age folk, most of whom barely know how to even operate a smartphone or computer, and pretty much all of them had heard of the Nexus 7, and were asking me if it was worth getting over an iPad.


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 24, 2012)

Press attention isn't a good measuring stick and I'm too glued to tech press to judge the general public reaction. No sales or stock shifted figures have been announced, but it does seem rather shortsighted to have ran out already.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 24, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> Press attention isn't a good measuring stick and I'm too glued to tech press to judge the general public reaction. No sales or stock shifted figures have been announced, but it does seem rather shortsighted to have ran out already.



Have to admit I'm curious about the actual numbers sold. I see lots of fandroid hype about it selling out but not much on how many units sold to give its 'success' some actual context.


----------



## elbows (Jul 24, 2012)

editor said:


> The point is that it launched to precisely zero TV or press advertising campaigns in the UK, and yet still garnered a lot of attention and - by all accounts - tons of sales.
> 
> It makes you wonder what will happen when the general public (i.e. those who don't keep up to date with tech blogs) find out about this little bargain.


 
Frankly I'd have been rather surprised if demand did not exceed supply at this stage. The early adopter/tech crowd are always likely to try to snap up more devices than are available in a particular country the first few weeks or months after launch, at least so long as the device is actually highly anticipated, which this one clearly has been since the day it was announced and it was clear how cheap it would be. Without any clue as to how much stock was initially available, I cant draw many conclusions yet, other than being able to rule out it being an inexplicable dud from the word go.

Sensible budget-concious consumers interested in smaller tablets should wait to see what the competition will respond with, and given the ipad mini and now some new Amazon tablet rumours, many probably will. Looking ahead to the key pre-Christmas sales battleground, there are still too many unknowns in terms of the competition to make any predictions, but if I were Google I would be hoping that a load more compelling 7-inch tablet suitable apps & games appear before then, as I remain somewhat underwhelmed by the Google Play store. For a start the game situation has not improved to quite the extent I was lead to believe. And the company behind Dead Rising just explained their price drop from 99p to free as being due to absurd levels of piracy on the android platform. Given that I've now taken a great risk by investing time & money into this platform, I remain nervous. From a dev point of view we need this tablet not only to sell real well, but to evolve android tablet users habits somewhat, towards actually buying some content more often. OK some devs can embrace other monetization strategies but the sort of apps and games I want to make myself and see others create for android tablets dont fit terribly well with these alternatives.


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm sat in a cafe using it now and have to say that I'm loving it. The size is just right in the hand, and it's super fast and smooth.

 Can't recommend it enough!


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Oh come off it, it's had massive exposure already.


Sure. But there's been zero TV coverage and that makes a huge difference.


----------



## elbows (Jul 24, 2012)

I think their intro video makes their Google Play priorities pretty clear.


----------



## Firky (Jul 24, 2012)

Absolutely loving the N7!


Will write s lengthier review on this iPad slayer later


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 24, 2012)

Mine is waiting for me when I get home.


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2012)

Here's how to watch TV on your Nexus:



Quality is great.


----------



## elbows (Jul 24, 2012)

Mine arrived a few hours ago. Im too tired to do much with it right now but Im certainly finding the size fascinating. Since the days of mucking around with pocket pc's, windows phones, nokia N800 and Sony PSP I always wanted the screen to be a fair bit bigger on handheld devices. Despite vast improvements to resolution/pixel density this carried on into the modern smartphone era, where I knew I wouldn't actually spend all that much time doing the smart stuff with these devices due to the size of their screen. Switching from an iPhone to a Galaxy Nexus last year to get a bit more screen size was not quite enough of a difference maker to change this for me.

In the meantime I was very happy with the size of the iPad, especially for the music creation apps which have given the ipad most value to me. But when I got my mum a kindle (non-touchscreen, non-keyboard one) for christmas, I could certainly see the appeal of something more that sort of size. However I hadnt exactly spent hours obsessing over the size conundrum, and it was the price and possible mass appeal of the nexus 7 which caught my attention rather than the size or aspect ratio. But now I've actually got it in my hand the size really is the most striking thing, its solved an old desire that I forgot I even had.

Obviously I'll give it points for its weight and being able to hold it in one hand. Im hoping this also makes it less likely that I'll be embarrassed to whip it out in a range of situations, fnar fnar. Although the temptation to hold it to my ear and pretend its a comically oversized smartphone might be hard for me to resist, especially as I have large ears!

The size of screen looks like it will be great for a range of books and games, with some potential exceptions such as illustrated textbooks etc, or for certain 'multi player' scenarios which have at least hinted at their potential on the ipad (eg parent & child sharing some activity on the tablet) and wont translate quite as well to a 7 inch device like this one. And given that magazine-sized formats seem just a bit too cramped even on the ipad, I think its safe to say that content which is formatted specifically for a range of tablet screen sizes remains the more compelling. Right now I can already tell that much of what Im gawping at on this Nexus 7 is exactly the same as what I'd see on the Galaxy Nexus, just larger, rather than fitting more content in. I will be interested to see how much this changes in future. Not fatal if it doesnt, but not exactly going to help androids more general tablet app depth issues if devs just see it as a large smartphone.

Anyway thats enough waffle for now, time to lie down for a bit and see how much the speaker pleases or disappoints me. And zen pinball. I can already predict that Id like some clip-on physical controllers for this to fulfil my gaming desires.


----------



## magneze (Jul 24, 2012)

editor said:


> Here's how to watch TV on your Nexus:
> 
> 
> 
> Quality is great.



Nice! Thanks for that.


----------



## Firky (Jul 24, 2012)

How the hell do I turn off the typing sound? Can't see an option in the sounds or keyboard settings, its really annoying?


----------



## elbows (Jul 24, 2012)

Settings->Language & Input->Click the sliders graphic next to the keyboard you are using (e.g. Android Keyboard) then untick sound on key-press.


----------



## Firky (Jul 24, 2012)

You beautiful man.


----------



## elbows (Jul 24, 2012)

testing voice recognition.

not enjoying surfing the web much to b honest. looks weird in landscape mode someone stolen off screen looks better import rates surprisingly bursar that's a bit too small for prom


----------



## elbows (Jul 24, 2012)

And now in english from a device with a proper keyboard. Regarding surfing the web:

Looks weird in landscape mode, like someone stole half the screen. Looks better in portrait surprisingly, but things are a bit too small to click on.

Not unexpected, no surprise that the ipad size & aspect ratio are a better fit for websites.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 24, 2012)

Balls. Can't find it in stock anywhere.


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2012)

elbows said:


> Looks weird in landscape mode, like someone stole half the screen. Looks better in portrait surprisingly, but things are a bit too small to click on.


The browser should zoom right on in for small text links. It's very useful.


----------



## Firky (Jul 25, 2012)

Tried tescos, Sam?

I am loving it, keyboard is a bit cramped after using the iPad but the screen size does not phase me.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 25, 2012)

scifisam said:


> Balls. Can't find it in stock anywhere.


Ordered one from Tescos yesterday,getting it today hopefully.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 25, 2012)

I need to get one in person rather than real life, preferably, because my pay went into the wrong (cash-only) account. If my daughter gets her birthday present late then she'll be fine with that, but I'm just going to try to get it in time for her birthday if I can. Never occurred to me there'd be such high demand - I started looking ten days before her birthday and that's usually ample time for a delivery. I also assumed I'd just be able to go onto Amazon and get a Prime delivery, but they don't even sell it.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 25, 2012)

Where can you get one in person?


----------



## Firky (Jul 25, 2012)

If I lived in London I'd go on a mission to Tottenham Court Road.


----------



## Firky (Jul 25, 2012)

GPS seems very temperamental


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 25, 2012)

Is this thread borked? I can't see page 22, even though it exists apparently.

eta: my posting that seems to have fixed it. As you were.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 25, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Where can you get one in person?


 
PC World/Curry's, when they're in stock.

Anyone know any other stockists?


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2012)

They're in Carphone Warehouse from Friday.
http://www.wirefresh.com/google-nex...ng-to-carphone-warehouse-stores-from-july-27/


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2012)

Two days in and I'm really, really impressed with this thing. I think the 7" screen size is going to become very very popular.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 26, 2012)

editor said:


> Two days in and I'm really, really impressed with this thing. I think the 7" screen size is going to become very very popular.


 
What's the volume like for TV watching? Have you tried using the NFC feature to tether to your Nokia MD-310?


----------



## Tankus (Jul 26, 2012)

so..whats it like when using with a camera .?...and is there a free RAW viewer app ?


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> What's the volume like for TV watching? Have you tried using the NFC feature to tether to your Nokia MD-310?


It's plenty loud for watching films and playing music (given its size), but the TVCatchUp add didn't seem too loud.


Tankus said:


> so..whats it like when using with a camera .?...and is there a free RAW viewer app ?


It only has a front facing camera. Tablets are ridiculous things for taking photos anyway (although this is nearly small enough for it not to look too ludicrous).


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 26, 2012)

editor said:


> It's plenty loud for watching films and playing music (given its size), but the TVCatchUp add didn't seem too loud.


 
Have you tried using the NFC or bluetooth feature to tether to your Nokia MD-310?


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Have you tried using the NFC or bluetooth feature to tether to your Nokia MD-310?


No. Not yet.


----------



## Tankus (Jul 26, 2012)

heh ...sorry ..I meant a separate  camera ....and use it  for mild editing and deletion of photos not wanted on the fly......because I find it hard to tell on my EOS , as the view screens too small ...so I end up taking GB's home  .....


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2012)

Tankus said:


> heh ...sorry ..I meant a separate camera ....and use it for mild editing and deletion of photos not wanted on the fly......because I find it hard to tell on my EOS , as the view screens too small ...so I end up taking GB's home .....


Not tried that yet either. Apparently you can get Adobe Photoshop Touch to work on the N7 by sideloading the app but there's no direct support yet.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 26, 2012)

editor said:


> No. Not yet.


 
One imagines that you have the ideal setup for bedtime telly viewing with full quality speaker sound, get on it!


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> One imagines that you have the ideal setup for bedtime telly viewing with full quality speaker sound, get on it!


True - except I normally go to bed at 3am. Eme wouldn't be too chuffed by thunderous bass methinks!


----------



## grit (Jul 26, 2012)

After 15 minutes of playing with my Nexus, ms grit ordered one


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 26, 2012)

Been playing with mine over the last few days,an attractive well packaged product,using it more than my iPad,reading books on it is far better than on my kindle,shame about no iplayer ,any way of getting it?


----------



## mack (Jul 26, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Been playing with mine over the last few days,an attractive well packaged product,using it more than my iPad,reading books on it is far better than on my kindle,shame about no iplayer ,any way of getting it?


 
Root and install the modaco custom rom with flash, use the stock browser to view http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/bigscreen/ works beautifully.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 26, 2012)

editor said:


> They're in Carphone Warehouse from Friday.
> http://www.wirefresh.com/google-nex...ng-to-carphone-warehouse-stores-from-july-27/


 
With these tethered deals, is there any way to get unlimited data? Or at least a lot of data?  The best I can find is 1.5gb

Seems pointless otherwise.


----------



## elbows (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm liking it so far, although I havent really spent enough time using it in a typical way since I spent all of yesterday running dev code on it and tweaking performance of my shit to get a decent enough frame rate.

But already I have a small list of minor wishes, nothing thats a deal-breaker but would be nice:

I wish the speaker were just a little bit better, its rather offensive at louder volumes, which is to be expected but I can still sigh about it anyway. Will do a direct comparison to the ipads at some point.

I wish it had a little flip-out stand built in, like the old N800, since its just the right size to sit on a desk or bedside table and I dont like cases.

I wish they hadnt messed up the colour calibration in some way, I can see unpleasant banding when my colourful fluids start to fade out beyond a certain point. In other respects the screen is rather nice.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Been playing with mine over the last few days,an attractive well packaged product,using it more than my iPad,reading books on it is far better than on my kindle,shame about no iplayer ,any way of getting it?


Yes there is - either by downloading these files:






Adobe Flash Player 11.1_11.1.115.11.apk - [Click for QR Code] (4.49 MB, 1299 views)




BBC iPlayer_1.3.apk - [Click for QR Code] (1.00 MB, 993 views)

Or by installing Flash and Firefox beta and selecting 'desktop view.' Works great.

More info: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1789385


----------



## magneze (Jul 26, 2012)

editor said:


> Yes there is - either by downloading these files:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... and with that, my Nexus 7 does everything I want. Thanks - been trying to get that going for a couple of days.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 26, 2012)

You can also install Dolphin Browser and set the User Agent string to Ipad.


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 26, 2012)

editor said:


> Yes there is - either by downloading these files:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could kiss you.


----------



## Firky (Jul 26, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> What's the volume like for TV watching?


 
Very quiet IMO, even with headphones on. I thought it may have that ear protection system but nope.

You can hear it, its just far from loud.


GPS is working great today, not sure why it was so erratic yesterday.

Can't see myself using my iPad again, this thing is far better and as equally well constructed. I just wish I could tether my dSLR to it.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2012)

firky said:


> Very quiet IMO, even with headphones on. I thought it may have that ear protection system but nope.
> 
> You can hear it, its just far from loud.
> 
> ...


I think it's the perfect size for a tablet. I don't think I'd ever want to buy a standalone tablet any bigger. I like the fact that you can use it in a cafe or pub without drawing too much attention to yourself, and the screen res is ample.

Here's how you can plug in USB devices (like a card reader):
http://www.androidcentral.com/how-use-your-usb-flash-drives-nexus-7-root


----------



## Radar (Jul 26, 2012)

editor said:


> Here's how you can plug in USB devices (like a card reader):
> http://www.androidcentral.com/how-use-your-usb-flash-drives-nexus-7-root


Got some of those cables winging their way to chez radar as we speak.


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 26, 2012)

firky said:


> Very quiet IMO, even with headphones on. I thought it may have that ear protection system but nope.You can hear it, its just far from loud.


Couldn't you plug some mini-speakers into the headphone jack?


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 26, 2012)

editor said:


> Yes there is - either by downloading these files:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ta


----------



## uk benzo (Jul 27, 2012)

How are you all finding the battery life on this device with medium usage?


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> How are you all finding the battery life on this device with medium usage?


Pretty damn impressive. I've not timed it, but I don't feel like I have to worry about charging it up all the time.


----------



## uk benzo (Jul 27, 2012)

I think I will get the 16gb version. Where is the cheapest place to get it?


----------



## Firky (Jul 27, 2012)

editor said:


> I think it's the perfect size for a tablet. I don't think I'd ever want to buy a standalone tablet any bigger. I like the fact that you can use it in a cafe or pub without drawing too much attention to yourself, and the screen res is ample.
> 
> Here's how you can plug in USB devices (like a card reader):
> http://www.androidcentral.com/how-use-your-usb-flash-drives-nexus-7-root


 

Yep, it is a far more practical size than the iPad. The N7 is small enough to be stuffed in a large pocket or compartment of a bag without being obtrusive. Where it really trumps the iPad though is build quality and Google Play, I am seriously impressed at just how well made it feels. Normally you only see that kind of quality on Apple, Sony and other premium priced products but this is better made than smartphones of the same price. Coupled with the excellent Google Play, which is more functional and better designed than the Apple store, this thing is onto a winner - and it is still early days. Give it a few months and there'll be more apps and more gadgets!

I am going to see if I can attach a Kingston 240GB SSD drive via USB at some point.


----------



## Firky (Jul 27, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> I think I will get the 16gb version. Where is the cheapest place to get it?


 
£199 is set in stone but with a bit of finger work you can find vouchers and discount codes for various online retailers.


----------



## Firky (Jul 27, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> Couldn't you plug some mini-speakers into the headphone jack?


 
https://play.google.com/store/devices/details/Nexus_Q?id=nexus_q

£300 though - Google are having a laugh.


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 27, 2012)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Monster-Spe...M/ref=tag_stp_s2_edpp_url/278-3123832-5562440
Oops, sorry they're for iPads etc. though there must me something similar for the nexus other than monster bollock.


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2012)

Pleased to say that the Nexus works a treat with my Nokia Bluetooth receiver. It felt pretty immersive watching the (admittedly crap) HD Transformer movie with sounds thundering through my hi-fi


----------



## Firky (Jul 27, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Monster-Spe...M/ref=tag_stp_s2_edpp_url/278-3123832-5562440
> Oops, sorry they're for iPads etc. though there must me something similar for the nexus other than monster bollock.



Anything with a 3.5mm jack would work I reckon.

The volume is not a massive problem because if I am going to be wanting to listen to music out loud its not going to be from this device. Would just be nice if it was a wee bit beefier and in stereo.

Doesn't the Bluetooth link compress the sound horribly? I know that was a problem on old Bluetooth headsets.


Sent from my Nexus 7 naturally :-D


----------



## uk benzo (Jul 28, 2012)

Just ordered my 16gig Nexus7 from tesco direct with a £10 voucher code. I can pick it up in store on Monday.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2012)

Now this is genius. 
The Google home panel has worked out where I live, so whenever I'm away, it automatically tells me how long it will take me to get back, and offers directions for driving or details of the nearest bus/tube/train station plus timetable info. 
It's all opt-in and I'm loving it.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2012)

firky said:


> Anything with a 3.5mm jack would work I reckon.
> 
> The volume is not a massive problem because if I am going to be wanting to listen to music out loud its not going to be from this device. Would just be nice if it was a wee bit beefier and in stereo.
> 
> ...


Sounds great via my Nokia Bluetooth gizmo.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 28, 2012)

editor said:


> Now this is genius.
> The Google home panel has worked out where I live, so whenever I'm away, it automatically tells me how long it will take me to get back, and offers directions for driving or details of the nearest bus/tube/train station plus timetable info.
> It's all opt-in and I'm loving it.


 
Citymapper app does this, it's bloody brilliant at it too. I don't use any other app for travel planning now.


----------



## Firky (Jul 28, 2012)

I figured out why my GPS goes dead in a certain part of Northumberland. If I go up to here and the surrounding area, everything cuts out. It is the army firing ranges, they're closed at the moment for the summer wildlife - and open to the public, but the army must have some sort of antenna that knocks everything out. Spoke to one of the farmers up there and he said the speed camera detector in his car is also fried when he's at home 

Still, it looks pretty.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Citymapper app does this, it's bloody brilliant at it too. I don't use any other app for travel planning now.


What's nice about this is that it's on the home screen and Google serves up all sorts of handy info like weather, sports updates, upcoming appoitments (and travel time), local shopping etc etc. It's superbly done.
















More: http://www.google.com/landing/now/


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Monster-Spe...M/ref=tag_stp_s2_edpp_url/278-3123832-5562440
> Oops, sorry they're for iPads etc. though there must me something similar for the nexus other than monster bollock.


They will work with the Nexus or any other device with a 3.5mm jack. I've got something similar and they're pretty damn good.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2012)

It's clearly a chalk'n'cheese comparison but perhaps of use to someone who can't decide whether the iPad is worth the extra ton of cash over the Nexus 7 or not:


----------



## Firky (Jul 29, 2012)

The Guardian seems to be intent on laying into the N7, I have yet to see a decent and fair article on the N7. Maybe they're protecting their IOS app?

http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2012/jul/23/tablet-computer-google

http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/jul/22/nexus-7-glass-complaints-google

http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2012/jul/23/technology-links-newsbucket?newsfeed=true


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2012)

firky said:


> The Guardian seems to be intent on laying into the N7, I have yet to see a decent and fair article on the N7. Maybe they're protecting their IOS app?
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2012/jul/23/tablet-computer-google
> 
> ...


They're notoriously and boringly loaded with bias for Apple and their main writer, Charles Arthur, is a frightful Apple fanboy bore.

As a user comment says:


> Charles Arthurs' article concerning issues with the N7 is just ridiculous. There aren't any facts in it at all, as far as I can tell. To take a few comments from the internet and turn them into a leading article is so lazy it is beyond belief. The fact that the main article isn't open for comments tells a story in itself.
> 
> I smell rotten apples.
> 
> Call this journalism?


----------



## Firky (Jul 29, 2012)

Ha! 

I noticed he used a battered plain, brown box to illustrate the N7 in one of his lead articles on the N7. Rather than the nice, easy to open, clutter free box it came in.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2012)

firky said:


> Ha!
> 
> I noticed he used a battered plain, brown box to illustrate the N7 in one of his lead articles on the N7. Rather than the nice, easy to open, clutter free box it came in.


Stupidest line from that article: 


> " is there a size/weight advantage is carrying a Nexus 7 compared to an iPad? I doubt it.


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 29, 2012)

firky said:


> ... Rather than the nice,* easy to open,* clutter free box it came in.


----------



## Firky (Jul 29, 2012)

It's crap, he harps on about the iPad more than he does the N7.

You just cut the tape and push it out, it took me seconds. What is wrong with these people


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2012)

maldwyn said:


>


I saw that video and expected to have a nightmare trying to open the box. Instead I just cut the two plastic bits of tape and it opened just like any other box.


----------



## Radar (Jul 29, 2012)

Radar said:


> Got some of those cables winging their way to chez radar as we speak.


Works like a dream, the cheapo cable I bought is a bit on the tight side but apart from that it pretty much does what it says on the tin.

 Next test is a usb hdd


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jul 29, 2012)

i got one of these during the week from Tesco Direct.  Its brilliant.  As mainly a desktop user having something so portable but so feature packed is wonderful


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jul 29, 2012)

oh and mine opened no problem at all


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jul 29, 2012)

just had my case come lose. clipped back in fine but it seems build quality is an issue.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2012)

I'd take it back if you're not sure. So far, mine seems very well built.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jul 29, 2012)

i've not much confidence that the next one will be any better though.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2012)

ivebeenhigh said:


> i've not much confidence that the next one will be any better though.


Most of the reviews have said that the build quality is fine, but at this super cheapo price point, it's not surprising if you get one or two duds.


----------



## Firky (Jul 29, 2012)

ivebeenhigh said:


> i've not much confidence that the next one will be any better though.


 

My N7 is as solid as an iPad. Very well built, there are duds out there and as far as I can see they're from Google themselves - bad batch?!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 30, 2012)

ivebeenhigh said:


> i've not much confidence that the next one will be any better though.



Generally anything up to 5% failure rate is acceptable.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jul 30, 2012)

firky said:


> My N7 is as solid as an iPad. Very well built, there are duds out there and as far as I can see they're from Google themselves - bad batch?!


 
is it?  it would be v easy to take the back off one of these compared to an ipad.

currently watching tvcatchup on it for the first time, works brilliantly.


----------



## Firky (Jul 30, 2012)

Why would you try and take the back off?


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 30, 2012)

Because when you do you'll see the gubbings of what was left out and the space of what's to be added on an update.


----------



## elbows (Jul 30, 2012)

I have now learnt how to develop live wallpaper that responds to music being played, yay  (not all music formats/apps work though, boo).

The Nexus 7 is just the right size & spec for this sort of thing. At this rate within a few weeks you will hear me moaning more about the Play Store and the difficulty of trying to get people to part with their cash.


----------



## grit (Jul 30, 2012)

elbows said:
			
		

> I have now learnt how to develop live wallpaper that responds to music being played, yay  (not all music formats/apps work though, boo).
> 
> The Nexus 7 is just the right size & spec for this sort of thing. At this rate within a few weeks you will hear me moaning more about the Play Store and the difficulty of trying to get people to part with their cash.



Not to mention dumb users leaving negative feedback you can't respond to!


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jul 30, 2012)

firky said:


> Why would you try and take the back off?


 
I wasn't, it came off and then easily clipped back in.  that is poor manufacturing for something that isn't meant to be opened.  look dont get me wrong I really like it, Id much rather this than an ipad.


----------



## Firky (Jul 30, 2012)

ivebeenhigh said:


> I wasn't, it came off and then easily clipped back in. that is poor manufacturing for something that isn't meant to be opened. look dont get me wrong I really like it, Id much rather this than an ipad.


 
I had it were you like this...


----------



## uk benzo (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm typing this on my n7. I'm slightly overwhelmed as jellybean looks and probably is quite functionally different to the android os running on my phone.


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> I'm typing this on my n7. I'm slightly overwhelmed as jellybean looks and probably is quite functionally different to the android os running on my phone.


I *want* the Google Now thingy on my phone NOW!


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2012)

Looks like there's an audio dock coming soon that might use those mysterious four metal dots on the side.
http://www.itproportal.com/2012/07/24/audio-dock-for-google-nexus-7-set-to-launch/


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2012)

Now this is good news: 


> We initially dismissed Gear4's latest accessory at Google I/O 2012 until we noticed that the attached Nexus 7 was playing audio digitally via the USB port instead of simply through the headphone jack (or wirelessly over Bluetooth for that matter). It turns out that Jelly Bean supports USB audio, a software feature that's bound to spearhead a whole new generation of accessories for Android devices.
> http://www.engadget.com/2012/06/30/gear4-speaker-dock-supports-usb-audio-for-jelly-bean-at-google-i/


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 30, 2012)

If it can support multi channel audio it could be rather interesting...


----------



## Firky (Jul 30, 2012)

editor said:


> Now this is good news:


 
DJ Traktor for Android!


----------



## TheHermit (Jul 30, 2012)

scifisam said:


> Balls. Can't find it in stock anywhere.


have you tried Tescos online?


----------



## scifisam (Jul 30, 2012)

TheHermit said:


> have you tried Tescos online?


 
I needed it in person, not online, to get it in time for my daughter's birthday. Couldn't find it, so it'll now have to be ordered online and late.


----------



## uk benzo (Jul 30, 2012)

scifisam said:


> I needed it in person, not online, to get it in time for my daughter's birthday. Couldn't find it, so it'll now have to be ordered online and late.


 
Order through Tesco- you can request it to be delivered to a Tesco near you. And they'll have it ready for you next working day as long as you place the order during the day.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 30, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> Order through Tesco- you can request it to be delivered to a Tesco near you. And they'll have it ready for you next working day as long as you place the order during the day.


 
Like I said, it's too late now. At the time I needed it, Tesco online were completely out of stock.


----------



## grit (Jul 31, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> I *want* the Google Now thingy on my phone NOW!



Eh? What Google now thingy?


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2012)

grit said:


> Eh? What Google now thingy?


This: 


Ah, it's possible to get it on my phone, but complicated:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1749045


----------



## Radar (Jul 31, 2012)

Anyone seen a uk reseller of the pukka asus or google rigid cases ?


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2012)

I've not heard of either. Got any links?


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2012)

Ah found the Google one (sorry it's a fucking unboxing video)


----------



## uk benzo (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes, I'm after a case as well. Not sure what to go for.


----------



## Radar (Jul 31, 2012)

editor said:


> I've not heard of either. Got any links?




looks like I was mistaken, it's a soft case.

This chap isn't too enamoured of it.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> Yes, I'm after a case as well. Not sure what to go for.


I've ordered this cheapo one for £11 for now: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Google-Nexu...BFQK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343729499&sr=8-2

£11


----------



## Radar (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm currently using an old generic pouch I used when I first had my kindle

Let us know how that case works out Ed.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2012)

Radar said:


> I'm currently using an old generic pouch I used when I first had my kindle
> 
> Let us know how that case works out Ed.


I'm currently using the pouch that came with the HTC Flyer. It's absolutely fine but - eek - it's in bling-tastic white leather.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2012)

Now, I'm liking the look of the forthcoming dock very much indeed!
http://www.wirefresh.com/google-nexus-7-dock-and-covers-leak-and-theyre-looking-pretty-good/


----------



## elbows (Jul 31, 2012)

I'll get the dock if I've got any money left by the time its easily available here. The fact it works in landscape makes the default portrait-only homescreen an even sillier decision.

Wahey, after fiddling with the code I've managed to get just enough framerate out of my live wallpaper on the nexus 7. After being alive for 37 years I finally made something Im happy with, now I want to cry with joy! And it seems to be working well with all my music formats and things like Spotify and TuneIn Radio, not sure why it wasnt working before but I suspect winamp was doing something to the system. Abandoning winamp and using the google music player and these other apps for now. The next week is going to be fun, will be looking for a couple of people to test it in a few days, anyone here interested?


----------



## mack (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah I'll give it a go, my device is rooted so may throw up different issues, I use the google music player.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm almost tempted to get the dock and buy the cheaper 8GB Nexus and leave it in the kitchen as a TV/music player/web browser for recipes - so I can get rid of my crappy portable TV and mini hi fi system.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 31, 2012)

Blimey I'd love to have the kind of money which allowed me to buy tablets for each room!


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Blimey I'd love to have the kind of money which allowed me to buy tablets for each room!


It's not 'each room'. It would be just one £149 (+ £30 dock) investment to replace an eight year old hi-fi that has been fucked for ages and to replace a 12 year old TV with one that actually works. The fact that we'll then be able to stream music into the kitchen when we have folks around is an even bigger plus (currently, only the radio works in the hi fi unit and that can drive me up the wall) and being able to have a great screen for surfing the web/looking up recipes is a bonus.

Besides, all that lot combined with the Nexus I've already bought still works out cheaper than a single iPad.


----------



## elbows (Jul 31, 2012)

mack said:


> Yeah I'll give it a go, my device is rooted so may throw up different issues, I use the google music player.


 
Cheers, I'll post again in a few days when its ready for testing. Depending on how I get on with programming android preferences this timescale might slip a couple of days.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 31, 2012)

I can't decide whether to buy a new phone to replace my aging HTC Desire, or hang onto the Desire and get a Nexus 7. Decisions decisions...


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2012)

If your HTC Desire does a hot spot OK then you could keep that and use the tablet for most things. You'll be amazed by how far Android has come on.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah, the hotspot thing works fine. Hmmm.


----------



## grit (Jul 31, 2012)

I have the dreaded left side bezel problem


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2012)

grit said:


> I have the dreaded left side bezel problem


What is that?


----------



## grit (Jul 31, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> What is that?



I'm one of the many many users that have the adhesive between the bezel and screen come loose. Very irritating


----------



## hiccup (Aug 1, 2012)

Just ordered one, £189 with voucher from Tesco, collecting on Friday...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 1, 2012)

Apols if this has been posted but are these online vouchers anyone can get? Any links?


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2012)

grit said:


> I'm one of the many many users that have the adhesive between the bezel and screen come loose. Very irritating


Send it back and get a new one!


----------



## hiccup (Aug 1, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Apols if this has been posted but are these online vouchers anyone can get? Any links?



I used the code TDX-KPHM, from hotukdeals I think. I just googled for Tesco direct voucher nexus 7.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2012)

People are still feeling the love for the wee fella: 
5 Reasons Why I Ditched My iPad for a Google Nexus 7
Google Nexus 7 takes over non-essential functions from my smartphone
Opinion: Google's Nexus 7 makes the case for a smaller iPad
The Nexus 7 will drastically change the way I buy mobile phones


----------



## Callum91 (Aug 1, 2012)

grit said:


> I have the dreaded left side bezel problem


Me too, I feel your pain.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2012)

Callum91 said:


> Me too, I feel your pain.


Why don't you just send it back?


----------



## Callum91 (Aug 1, 2012)

Because it's impossible to contact Google and I really can't be arsed with the hassle. It's an annoyance I can put up with.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2012)

Callum91 said:


> Because it's impossible to contact Google and I really can't be arsed with the hassle. It's an annoyance I can put up with.


Was there not a link in your order confirmation email?


----------



## Callum91 (Aug 1, 2012)

To a phone number, yes. I've yet to speak to a human whilst calling it.


----------



## magneze (Aug 1, 2012)

Google have to be _very_ careful here. Goodwill is easily lost. If they're serious about competing with the Amazon eco-system at all then they need to learn about their customer service. Amazon are still the best in the business for that IMO. You'd have a replacement on it's way immediately if it was from Amazon.


----------



## grit (Aug 1, 2012)

The problem is that you have to return it to asus, according to some forums. Its a pain in the arse, its not a complete show stopper of a problem.

I've seen some good tutorials on how to fix it yourself just not been arsed to take the thing apart yet


----------



## magneze (Aug 1, 2012)

For a companies like Google or Asus it should not be a pain in the arse at all.


----------



## grit (Aug 1, 2012)

magneze said:
			
		

> For a companies like Google or Asus it should not be a pain in the arse at all.



Anything other than having to fill out a form to arrange a courier collection is a pain. I haven't gotten the impression tha , that is possible for this


----------



## Firky (Aug 1, 2012)

Callum91 said:


> Because it's impossible to contact Google and I really can't be arsed with the hassle. It's an annoyance I can put up with.


 
From what I gather all you do is fill in an online form to arrange for a courier to come and collect it. A pain in the arse it certainly is but n ot a massive hassle. Just put your phone on speaker phone whilst on hold and dick about on the net 

It will only get worse if you don't replace it.

The pattern I am seeing is all the duds came from Google themselves and not other retailers.


----------



## grit (Aug 1, 2012)

firky said:
			
		

> From what I gather all you do is fill in an online form to arrange for a courier to come and collect it.
> 
> The pattern I am seeing is all the duds came from Google themselves and not other retailers.



Got a link for this form? I can't find it.

Interesting  observation, I'd imagine google got the first shipment maybe its since been corrected


----------



## Firky (Aug 1, 2012)

No, my N7 is grand. It's just what I have read in comments on reviews and so on, haven't really any notice as it does not concern me. I'd hazard a guess you phone them and they email you the link to your gmail account.

 I don't know who is sending them out on behalf of Google UK but they must have a warehouse full of duds.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2012)

I keep checking mine, but so far it seems just fine.


----------



## Firky (Aug 1, 2012)

It looks even simpler than what I thought:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1794852

They send a returns label out with the replacement.

http://support.google.com/googleplay/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=2462890


----------



## thriller (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm glad I didn't rush to buy this now. Will wait a few more weeks to allow for all the faulty ones to be "flushed" out of the system.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 2, 2012)

Not as smooth as Amazon's return process. You phone them up, send out a new one and then you send the old one back. 

I'm on my 4th Kindle, but have paid for two of them.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 2, 2012)

thriller said:


> I'm glad I didn't rush to buy this now. Will wait a few more weeks to allow for all the faulty ones to be "flushed" out of the system.



I doubt it's as bad as that, there's always faulty units in any product line especially a new line. Anything up to 5% failure or duff rate is nothing to worry about. I'd say if you want a new small tablet then you can't go wrong at the moment with the nexus 7.


----------



## grit (Aug 2, 2012)

thriller said:


> I'm glad I didn't rush to buy this now. Will wait a few more weeks to allow for all the faulty ones to be "flushed" out of the system.


 
I'm still using it for several hours a day, its a great device FWIW


----------



## thriller (Aug 2, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I'd say if you want a new small tablet then you can't go wrong at the moment with the nexus 7.


 


grit said:


> I'm still using it for several hours a day, its a great device FWIW


 
I'm defo buying one. Managed to raise £130 via ebay. Just need to sell one more item for about £30 or so and it's gonna be ordered.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2012)

grit said:


> I'm still using it for several hours a day, its a great device FWIW


Me too. I've never been convinced by any tablet until now, but it's all about the size and speed.


----------



## Firky (Aug 2, 2012)

My case that I bought at the same time as my N7 finally turned up today - about ten days after I received the tablet it's self.

This is the reseller on Amazon, they're called Laptop Kit and are shite - even ignored my emails asking where the fuck my case is. P&P was about £4 too for first class but it was sent 2nd class. Tossers.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008H5T0Y2/ref=wms_ohs_product

Avoid!

Case isn't bad however but I'd buy it from someone else.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 2, 2012)

I can't believe I have to wait until tomorrow to pick up my new toy. Tomorrow is forever!


----------



## Firky (Aug 2, 2012)

I have a stupid logic that I may as well pay for next day delivery if I spend more than £25. So I often buy more stuff to push myself over the £25 limit I have set myself


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 2, 2012)

Fraser Spiers, who has spent some time with the iPad and education in schools, writes a review of the Nexus 7: http://speirs.org/blog/2012/8/2/thoughts-on-the-google-nexus-7.html I think he's pretty fair about it, but even though he's fine with the basic design and the browser, he sees 7" as too small for serious tablet type apps and the software on Android as too limited. But worth reading the whole thing, it's not long.



> After a morning's fiddling around I had basically turned my Nexus 7 into a smaller read-only version of my iPad. In some ways, that is quite attractive in itself: a smaller cheaper interface to some of your cloud services and the web. If you think of the Nexus 7 as a Kindle that can run Evernote, Pocket and Chrome for £160, that's not bad.





> I feel like I can't help damning the Nexus 7 with faint praise. It's a nicely built tablet, that's fast enough and has a workable OS. It has a good browser and some good built-in first-party apps. As a general-purpose device it's hobbled by a small keyboard. It lacks a cellular networking option and a rear camera. As a reading device - possibly its strongest suit - it's let down by poor font rendering and a sub-retina display.
> 
> People need different things from computing devices and I can't say that my needs and wants are the same as everyone's. If you only need the things that the Nexus 7 can do then I'm happy that you can get something to satisfy your needs. Even for me, the device almost justifies itself as a "Kindle that can run Evernote and Chrome".
> 
> I just find the Nexus 7 a weird mix. A device oriented towards portability that doesn't have cellular networking. A device that works well for watching video that has a small amount of internal storage. A device that seems good for reading, yet doesn't render text well. Not as portable as a smartphone yet nowhere near as powerful as an iPad.



TBH I am also a bit confused as to what a 7" screen is good for, apart from content browsing. It's hard enough to use a software keyboard on an iPad twice the size.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> TBH I am also a bit confused as to what a 7" screen is good for, apart from content browsing. It's hard enough to use a software keyboard on an iPad twice the size.


It's great for doing just about everything an iPad does, except it's much lighter (so easier to hold) and is a lot less obtrusive. It's great for watching TV in bed too.

As several reviewers have pointed out, it's actually easier to type on a smaller screen because it fits in the hand better for thumb typing. 

The Nexus may not be for Fraser Spiers (whoever he is) but look around the web and you'll find no shortage of people finding plenty of uses for their Nexus 7.


----------



## Firky (Aug 2, 2012)

> _It lacks a cellular networking option and a rear camera._


 
As I have said before, the lack of 3/4G is not a problem for me. All the places I am likely to get it out, like cafes, pubs, trains etc. all have wifi these days.

The camera isn't something I would use, I have never used the one on my iPad. I am not about to pout semi-naked in a bathroom mirror with something as big as a tablet in my hands, as is the way with so many instagram users. Would be handy for QT codes but again that is something I don't really use as most QT codes seem to be plastered on a billboard or advert for something I'd have no interest in buying anyway.

My biggest grumbles are the keyboard, it is faffy for typing anything more than a paragraph or two. The other is the mono-speaker. The screen size and aspect ratio is something you get used to very quickly, (maybe because I have been using computer screens since they were B&W TVs) and although it does not have the sharpness of a retina display, what do you expect for less than £200? It is still more than sharp enough to display 720p HD.

IMO, most people don't like to admit that for the money it is as good - if not better than the iPad that they paid so much money for. Which is understandable, I am annoyed at myself for buying an iPad - had I known the N7 was going to be as good as it is I'd have stayed clear of the iPad.

Google Play I prefer to the Apple Store, the apps could do with some work but it is still early days.

Oh and no Google Wallet to utilise the NFC is a bugger.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 2, 2012)

editor said:


> As several reviewers have pointed out, it's actually easier to type on a smaller screen because it fits in the hand better for thumb typing.


I don't believe this. It may be better for thumb typing than a smaller screen - depends on how long your thumbs are I imagine - but thumb typing is way slower than proper two-handed typing, just like hunt-and-peck is slower on a real keyboard. I can get 60wpm, accurately, on a 10" screen without trying. And if the keyboard only allows a tiny amount of text to appear above it, that makes content creation much less practical as well.

It sounds "big phone" rather than tablet.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I don't believe this. It may be better for thumb typing than a smaller screen - depends on how long your thumbs are I imagine - but thumb typing is way slower than proper two-handed typing, just like hunt-and-peck is slower on a real keyboard. I can get 60wpm, accurately, on a 10" screen without trying. And if the keyboard only allows a tiny amount of text to appear above it, that makes content creation much less practical as well.
> 
> It sounds "big phone" rather than tablet.


Works for me and for this reviewer too: 


> However, the Google tablet has the edge [over the iPad] when it comes to portability. You can hold it with one hand, it's easier to type on and feels almost as solid which is still an achievement considering it costs less than £200
> http://www.itpro.co.uk/641896/apple-ipad-3-vs-google-nexus-7-head-to-head-review/5





> If anything, typing is easier in landscape mode with Nexus 7 than with iPad, simply because the reach between thumbs is less wide than with the current 10” iPad.
> http://cameronmoll.tumblr.com/post/27482190749/nexus7


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 2, 2012)

"If anything, typing is easier in landscape mode with Nexus 7 than with iPad, simply because the reach between thumbs is less wide than with the current 10” iPad."

Typing on the iPad in landscape mode with your thumbs    "Hello I don't know how to use an iPad". Note that he also says "Typing really isn’t any better than iPad" - and that's a serious issue if typing is no better than _using an iPad incorrectly_.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 2, 2012)

Even firky, who seems to like his Nexus 7, says typing on it is faffy and not good for more than a paragraph or two. This is about my limit on the iPhone before I go "aaaaaarrrrrfuckyou" and throw it across the room. It takes a lot longer to hit that point on the iPad.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 3, 2012)

Finding it better for reading books on than my kindle.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Even firky, who seems to like his Nexus 7, says typing on it is faffy and not good for more than a paragraph or two. This is about my limit on the iPhone before I go "aaaaaarrrrrfuckyou" and throw it across the room. It takes a lot longer to hit that point on the iPad.


Have you tried typing on a Nexus yet? I know which I prefer after trying both.


----------



## elbows (Aug 3, 2012)

editor said:


> It's great for doing just about everything an iPad does


 
I really wouldnt put it like that. The nexus 7 is really great and it does have a lot of uses, and there is significant overlap with many iPad uses. But to say it does just about everything an iPad does is to miss out a significant chunk of what larger tablets are all about. Its a chunk that wont matter to some/lots of people at all, which is why I'd rather think of 7" tablets like the nexus as a different class of device to 10ish inch tablets, and not make them fight to the death.

The smaller ones are a class that has significant advantages on some fronts, but also some limitations, mostly ones that will only show up with certain sorts of software. And to be honest I cannot test this theory to its limits right now due to android lacking quite a lot of the apps that work well on larger tablets. There are exceptions, eg at least adobe have done their bit for android larger tablet apps, but not enough range to do a thorough fair comparison or make me seriously consider a larger android tablet at this point.

At least screen size speaks for itself, so people should be able to figure out what size tablet will work for their needs without having to rely on marketing, random opinions like ours, geek waffle etc.


----------



## elbows (Aug 3, 2012)

As for the typing, I havent done enough of it on either device to have a thorough opinion on it, I try to avoid it because I can type so quick on a proper keyboard that everything else feels like running through treacle. But so far to me it seems like with the nexus I feel perilously close to hitting the wrong keys, but nearly always get away with it and the typing feels like slightly less of an effort than it does with the ipad because Im not having to move or stretch my fingers or thumbs so much. However I wouldnt even attempt to use the nexus 7 in the 'resting the tablet on something and typing with all fingers' which can be done with the iPad to pretty good effect, and would be my preference if I had to type something longer and no proper physical keyboard was available.

This stuff plays into my prior post, seeing these different sizes of tablets as a different class of device, since when it comes to typing the nexus 7 is really just like having an oversized smartphone, which is a good thing and a bad thing. If Im just typing a word or two to search for then I guess Im more likely to do it on the nexus 7 than the iPad.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2012)

elbows said:


> I really wouldnt put it like that. The nexus 7 is really great and it does have a lot of uses, and there is significant overlap with many iPad uses. But to say it does just about everything an iPad does is to miss out a significant chunk of what larger tablets are all about.


It does for me. It's a great size for films, TV, it's easier to type on than a larger tablet, its pocketable, it's fast, I can stream music off it, the screen res is good for web browsing, it's fine for the odd game - and that's all I want from a tablet, whatever the size.


----------



## elbows (Aug 3, 2012)

Indeed, and thre should be millions more like you. But there are other scenarios, as demonstrated by your toying with the idea of getting a larger tablet with keyboard to act as an alternative to a laptop. For that scenario I've concluded that the best bet is to wait a while, its so close but yet so far, and it is probably a good idea to see how the windows 8 tablets turn out.

Meanwhile in my personal android development zone I have now figured out how to use preferences in my app, as well as OpenGL shaders for post-processing effects. Smell my fragment shaders. After 20 years of only vaguely dabbling with programming, things have finally clicked, and maybe I can now call myself a developer without feeling like I'm stretching the truth. However such is the nature of development that Im still 'a few days' away from having something ready for testing.


----------



## uk benzo (Aug 3, 2012)

Is it really worth rooting my N7? What will I gain if I root (apart from permissions etc etc)?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 3, 2012)

Comparing the N7 to an iPad just seems ridiculous, they're not rivals at all as far as I can see.

I'd actually like to own both, the N7 for home browsing/email and an iPad for my work.


----------



## elbows (Aug 3, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> Is it really worth rooting my N7? What will I gain if I root (apart from permissions etc etc)?


 
Its only worth doing if you have some specific purpose, eg an app that requires the device be rooted to enable certain functionality, or you want to access some usb storage using a special cable, or use a certain game controller.

I havent felt the need to bother myself.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 3, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Comparing the N7 to an iPad just seems ridiculous, they're not rivals at all as far as I can see.
> 
> I'd actually like to own both, the N7 for home browsing/email and an iPad for my work.



It's more than a little idiotic to compare them, they are in different leagues in almost every way that makes either worth getting.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Comparing the N7 to an iPad just seems ridiculous, they're not rivals at all as far as I can see.
> 
> I'd actually like to own both, the N7 for home browsing/email and an iPad for my work.


I don't think they're 'rivals' either but I could see how some people may be deciding  to buy one or the other. For most of the core everyday functions, there's not that much difference at all apart from the screen size. And the price tag, of course.


----------



## Firky (Aug 3, 2012)

I like my N7 and I could not really give a toss if it is better or worse than the iPad. For £189 it is a bar gain that I was happy to pay for and have so far I am more than impressed with it. 

Only recently started using Google Now and it is amazing. Had an appointment at hospital yesterday, told me what the weather was like there, what bus or train I'd need to catch and how to walk to the stations. It told me how to get there in the car, how long it would take and also told me cheapest places to get some petrol on the way back.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2012)

I bought the cheapo carbon fibre case and like the way it makes the tablet look like a notepad. 

Love the auto on/off flap too.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 3, 2012)

Posting this from my N7. First impressions definitely positive. Think I'll replace the keyboard though - hate having to switch between letters and numbers.

The screen is very impressive. Need to play around with Google Now a bit I think.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 4, 2012)

It's a lovely little device this. The only niggles for me are that scrolling in Chrome and a few other apps is surprisingly jerky compared to an ipad, or even my phone, and the stupid portrait-only home screen.

Comparing it to an ipad isn't really a fair comparison. It's like comparing a dslr with a micro 4/3 camera - the ipad definitely does certain things better, especially high end things, but the N7 does most things well enough for most users, and has the killer feature of fitting in your pocket, so you're more likely to have it with you.

Have just ordered a cheapy neoprene sleeve for the time being, but the official Asus dock and case look like they could be nice:

http://www.gottabemobile.com/2012/07/31/nexus-7-dock-and-nexus-7-leather-case-leak-online/


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2012)

I haven't found Chrome to be jerky at all. Is it like that on all sites? 
I don't bother using Tapatalk any more because the browser is so good.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 4, 2012)

hiccup said:


> It's a lovely little device this. The only niggles for me are that scrolling in Chrome and a few other apps is surprisingly jerky compared to an ipad, or even my phone, and the stupid portrait-only home screen.
> 
> Comparing it to an ipad isn't really a fair comparison. It's like comparing a dslr with a micro 4/3 camera - the ipad definitely does certain things better, especially high end things, but the N7 does most things well enough for most users, and has the killer feature of fitting in your pocket, so you're more likely to have it with you.
> 
> ...



A mate just got one and he's gushing on Facebook about it, very happy bloke.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 4, 2012)

editor said:


> I haven't found Chrome to be jerky at all. Is it like that on all sites?
> I don't bother using Tapatalk any more because the browser is so good.


Yeah, all sites. I was just expecting it to be much smoother and more fluid, what with all that Project Butter stuff. It's not a big deal though, it's still a great browsing experience.


----------



## Firky (Aug 4, 2012)

I was going to switch to Opera because Chrome isn't really a browser I am used to but so far I haven't. Which I think says something.

Some of the apps aren't making use of the quad core processors and as such aren't running as smoothly as they should. Should see updates and new apps designed for the N7 in the next few weeks. I was going to start an Android App thread for people to recommend or slate apps, but at the moment it's not really worth it.

Would be nice if there was an app that was compatible with iMessage.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 4, 2012)

iMessage? Why not use WhatsApp?


----------



## Firky (Aug 4, 2012)

I'd like a little app for it so I could send messages to the message app people have on their apple's by default. I don't think I made sense.

Does whatsapp allow that?

Heard lots of good things about MightyText but it's all been carefully worded spin.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 4, 2012)

I tried to install MightyText but it said it wasn't compatible with my device.


----------



## Firky (Aug 4, 2012)

You need to turn on developer mode in the settings I think. Never got so far as downloading it as I can't send messages to apple users with it.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2012)

Tweetcaster is a great Twitter client for the Nexus - and of course the SwiftKey tablet very.


----------



## Firky (Aug 4, 2012)

Looked at Swiftkey a few times but I am sceptical as to if it really makes that much difference?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 4, 2012)

firky said:


> I'd like a little app for it so I could send messages to the message app people have on their apple's by default. I don't think I made sense.
> 
> Does whatsapp allow that?
> 
> Heard lots of good things about MightyText but it's all been carefully worded spin.



WhatsApp is a great cross platform messaging app that many people use these days. Most the people I know with an iPhone dont use iMessage, they use WhatsApp...and it's the same for mates with BBs and Android phones too.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 4, 2012)

Oooh, just got Google Music working 

Not 100% working, i.e. I can't buy music, but have managed to upload music from my desktop and then play it back on my Nexus.

If anyone's interested, I did it by:

* Installing the (free) Stealthy chrome extension, and setting it to identify as North America
* Signing in at music.google.com
* Downloading the Google Music Manager/Uploader, and started uploading all my mp3s.
* On my Nexus, downloaded and installed the Google Play Music .apk (link from a thread on xda).
* Then I deleted and re-added my (regular, UK) Google account on my Nexus. 

Sweet


----------



## hiccup (Aug 4, 2012)

editor said:


> Tweetcaster is a great Twitter client for the Nexus - and of course the SwiftKey tablet very.


Is there much of a difference between the regular swift key (got the free version installed at the moment), and the tablet-specific one, do you know?

Right, really need to write a job application, must stop mucking about with new toy...


----------



## Firky (Aug 4, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> WhatsApp is a great cross platform messaging app that many people use these days. Most the people I know with an iPhone dont use iMessage, they use WhatsApp...and it's the same for mates with BBs and Android phones too.


 
You must know sensible people who aren't Apple neophiles, I envy you


----------



## Firky (Aug 4, 2012)

Some specific N7 app recommendations:

http://www.t3.com/features/best-google-nexus-7-apps

http://www.gottabemobile.com/2012/08/01/top-nexus-7-apps-widgets/


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2012)

hiccup said:


> Is there much of a difference between the regular swift key (got the free version installed at the moment), and the tablet-specific one, do you know?
> 
> Right, really need to write a job application, must stop mucking about with new toy...


The split keyboard for the landscape mode is worth the upgrade imo.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 4, 2012)

firky said:


> You must know sensible people who aren't Apple neophiles, I envy you



Lol I've actually only met one person who you could say was an Apple fan over the years. My friends are all like me, we just buy what we like at the time, no brand loyalty at all. WhatsApp makes more sense when you have people with different platforms!


----------



## uk benzo (Aug 4, 2012)

My apps:
Switkey 3 tablet
Skype
Yahoo Mail
FreeNote
ES File Explorer
Adobe reader
Baby explorer (games for the kid)


----------



## elbows (Aug 5, 2012)

firky said:


> Some of the apps aren't making use of the quad core processors and as such aren't running as smoothly as they should.


 
Got any examples? To be honest a lot of apps really shouldnt need to be using 4 cpu cores to run smoothly, and a lot of tasks dont necessarily benefit much from multiple cores. Many of the obvious glitches are often down to something else, such as bugs or timing issues or gpu stuff. So being a geek I was wondering what sort of apps you are referring to so I can take a gander.


----------



## Firky (Aug 5, 2012)

I haven't, it's just what I have read by developers (or people who think they know what they are on about, e.g me) in the comments section on apps and the odd forum post in android forums. It's mostly something to do with scrolling AFAICT. Any truth in it?

Came across such comments with regards to acceleration when scrolling, zooming and so on.


----------



## elbows (Aug 5, 2012)

OK cheers anyway. To be honest there isnt that much specific to project butter, JB or the nexus 7 that should require additional work by developers. Most of the UI performance enhancements that need to be taken account of in app code should have been done a long time ago, when android first started to put serious effort into hardware-accelerated UI elements. Perhaps there are some specific devilish little details that are affecting certain apps on the nexus 7, but its probably more likely that things like project butter have raised peoples expectations about what is possible with the platform, and apps that have always suffered from performance issues now stick out like a sore thumb, and perhaps its even more noticeable on a larger screen.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 6, 2012)

How do people use these things with the measily 750mb/month data limits on orange?


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> How do people use these things with the measily 750mb/month data limits on orange?


I use it mainly on wi-fi.

I'm watching a load more TV as a result. I enjoyed settling down to watch a HD stream of Dark on the BBC iPlayer last night.  Love it!


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 6, 2012)

editor said:


> I use it mainly on wi-fi.
> 
> I'm watching a load more TV as a result. I enjoyed settling down to watch a HD stream of Dark on the BBC iPlayer last night. Love it!


 
Ooh, just discovered virgin use the orange/t-mobile networks (which I need) but also offer unlimited data. 32/month w/galaxy ace or 28/month with a SONY XPERIA U
 - I'm assuming I could tether them via wi-fi. No free nexus though


----------



## elbows (Aug 6, 2012)

What are the best sites/blogs/forums for android anyway? Bonus points if its strong on tablet or nexus 7 in particular. Cheers.


----------



## thriller (Aug 8, 2012)

OK. Got the funds. But now in two minds if I should buy this or just wait for the next version which will surely come out soon enough? Nexus 8 will probably have retina type screen, bigger memory and even better processor?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 8, 2012)

thriller said:


> OK. Got the funds. But now in two minds if I should buy this or just wait for the next version which will surely come out soon enough? Nexus 8 will probably have retina type screen, bigger memory and even better processor?


 
I thought the point of the Nexus designs was to encourage other people to make better ones?


----------



## maldwyn (Aug 8, 2012)

The Nexus is a low cost device, I really can't see the kind of upgrades thriller anticipates coming anytime soon.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 8, 2012)

thriller said:


> OK. Got the funds. But now in two minds if I should buy this or just wait for the next version which will surely come out soon enough? Nexus 8 will probably have retina type screen, bigger memory and even better processor?


It's pointless waiting for tech like this, there's always something better coming, that's just how it works.

If you've got the funds buy whatever suits your needs when you need it.


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 8, 2012)

I was holding out for the 10inch version (will be getting a Note as my next phone so Nexus + Note might be a touch excessive), though I doubt we'll see that for a while


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2012)

You'll be holding out for a loooong time, I reckon. They're so cheap anyway it's worth getting the 7" one, IMO.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 8, 2012)

thriller said:


> OK. Got the funds. But now in two minds if I should buy this or just wait for the next version which will surely come out soon enough? Nexus 8 will probably have retina type screen, bigger memory and even better processor?



It will. But you shouldn't worry about that and just buy what you want that you can afford now.


----------



## elbows (Aug 8, 2012)

Given the obvious aims of Google with this tablet, and the profit given up to greatly stimulate this sector, I do not think its likely we will see a better device in the same price range in a hurry.


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2012)

Most reviews simply advise not bothering with any other 7" tablet. I'm inclined to agree.


----------



## Firky (Aug 8, 2012)

I'd go further and say skip apple and head straight for a Nexus.

And I have an iPad!!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 8, 2012)

elbows said:


> Given the obvious aims of Google with this tablet, and the profit given up to greatly stimulate this sector, I do not think its likely we will see a better device in the same price range in a hurry.



I wouldn't say that at all.


----------



## thriller (Aug 8, 2012)

OK, chaps. Done it. Ordered from ebuyer. Expected to arrive thursday at work. 

In anticipation, I've ordered this case from Ebay, too.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 8, 2012)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Google-Nexu...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1344450211&sr=1-1
Got this for mine,screen comes on when you flip open the cover and turns off when you close it,only a tenner,looks attractive as well.


----------



## thriller (Aug 8, 2012)

yeah, saw that too. But thought I'd go a bit of colour


----------



## Firky (Aug 8, 2012)

thriller said:


> OK, chaps. Done it. Ordered from ebuyer. Expected to arrive thursday at work.
> 
> In anticipation, I've ordered this case from Ebay, too.


 
Where's the vanity mirror?


----------



## thriller (Aug 8, 2012)

?


----------



## elbows (Aug 8, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I wouldn't say that at all.


 
Well there is whatever Amazon have up their sleeves, but they arent generally known for putting the ultimate in spec inside and they've somewhat removed themselves from the Google side of planet android.


----------



## thriller (Aug 9, 2012)

just got it at work. turned it on, but can't get to the home screen as the little bugger wants me to enter wifi details first, which I can't as I'm can't acess the work one at moment....

Also, when I plug the USB into the pc it shows itis charging, but when I plug it into the mains, the battery doesn't seem to charge....

Maybe I have to try one of those moble phone chargers I got at home...


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2012)

If you're using the charger it came with it should charge although some new devices can take a while to reach capacity. Does the battery icon change?


----------



## uk benzo (Aug 9, 2012)

Can someone suggest a decent Android app for basic editing of MS office files? I don't mind spending a little.


----------



## thriller (Aug 9, 2012)

editor said:


> If you're using the charger it came with it should charge although some new devices can take a while to reach capacity. Does the battery icon change?


 
icon does change. it only changes when I plug the usb directly into the pc. Use the plug adaptor on a socket and nothing happens.....


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2012)

Daft Q, but have you tried another plug socket or USB charger?


----------



## thriller (Aug 9, 2012)

editor said:


> Daft Q, but have you tried another plug socket or USB charger?


 
Yep. it's defo the charger. just used my colleagues phone charger and it's working. no big deal. have a few of these at home. not worth sending back to ebuyer over that.


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2012)

Have you tried swapping the lead too?


----------



## thriller (Aug 9, 2012)

cant swap the lead, as his charger is attached to the plug itself. will try swappage of leads when I get home. might just email ebuyer and ask if they can send out any replacement chargers. probably tell me to send the whole damn thing back, but aint gonna do that.


----------



## thriller (Aug 9, 2012)

I dont have that loose case cover issue, lets hope there isn't any issue with the pixels when watching videos. Will only find out when I watch a video as a test (hopefully transformers 3) when I get home.


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2012)

I actually sat through and watched the whole of Transformers on my Nexus because the graphics were so amazing. The plot is utter tosh though.


----------



## thriller (Aug 9, 2012)

yeah. have no interest in watching the film itself. Only to see if there are any pixel issues. cant wait to go home. It's only 11:57. Another 4 hours to go till home time............


----------



## elbows (Aug 9, 2012)

I had a massive scare yesterday, thought my tablet had died during an intense development session. Turns out that even though I had it plugged into a computer, the device was consuming more power than the USB was supplying, and the battery had run out. Phew.


----------



## thriller (Aug 9, 2012)

do you guys have a screen protector for it? thinking of buying one from ebay, but always have trouble putting these on phones as you tend to get bubbles


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2012)

Can't be arsed with screen protectors. It's Gorilla Glass anyway so is quite tough (but not if you sit on it).


----------



## thriller (Aug 9, 2012)

didn't realise our ape friends were protecting the screens. just ordered 6 x screen procters on ebay. oh well.


----------



## Firky (Aug 9, 2012)

editor said:


> I actually sat through and watched the whole of Transformers on my Nexus because the graphics were so amazing. The plot is utter tosh though.



Ouch, that's worth quoting for prosperity. 

I endured about five minutes of it.


----------



## elbows (Aug 9, 2012)

I endured about 45 seconds of it


----------



## thriller (Aug 9, 2012)

well. got it home. had a quick look at transformers. beautiful HD image. also downloaded Shoot the Zombirds which I've been playing on my phone. It looks gorgous on the nexus. this kicks my brothers Ipad in the nuts and then some.


----------



## elbows (Aug 16, 2012)

mack said:


> Yeah I'll give it a go, my device is rooted so may throw up different issues, I use the google music player.


 
Sorry I havent taken you up on this yet. I forgot how easy it is to spend weeks refactoring and fiddling with code. Think Im well within a week of finishing it now, and on the plus side its about twice as fast as the initial version was.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 16, 2012)

How's it watching stuff on a 7 inch screen?

I'm not sure whether to go 7 inch or 10.1 inch. I'll probably use a table mostly for watching TV programmes and films whilst commuting, if I'm honest with myself. I'm tempted to go with small and cheap, but worried it might be _too_ small (and not that cheap).

Also: 16GB does _not_ sound like a lot of storage!


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2012)

kabbes said:


> How's it watching stuff on a 7 inch screen?


I find it a near perfect compromise. A 10" screen would be too unwieldy (and heavy) to hold up in bed and I find the 1280 res big enough to feel a real immersive exerience.

I mean, I ended up sitting though the whole of Tranformers because the graphics were so good, ffs!


----------



## kabbes (Aug 16, 2012)

Sounds pretty tempting.

What about storage though?  How big is that Transformers file?


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2012)

kabbes said:


> Sounds pretty tempting.
> 
> What about storage though? How big is that Transformers file?


No idea. I think it streamed.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 16, 2012)

editor said:


> No idea. I think it streamed.


Ah, bummer.

I don't have a fast enough connection for streaming, and wouldn't be able to stream whilst sitting on a train.  I need to download files onto it.


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2012)

kabbes said:


> Ah, bummer.
> 
> I don't have a fast enough connection for streaming, and wouldn't be able to stream whilst sitting on a train. I need to download files onto it.


You can download it as well, but I've no idea how big the file is. 

Oh, hold on. I think it's 1.3GB:
http://forums.androidcentral.com/go...ransformers-3-movie-streaming-downloaded.html


----------



## kabbes (Aug 16, 2012)

editor said:


> You can download it as well, but I've no idea how big the file is.
> 
> Oh, hold on. I think it's 1.3GB:
> http://forums.androidcentral.com/go...ransformers-3-movie-streaming-downloaded.html


Cheers.

That's about 10% of the storage on one film.  Which is OK, but a bit annoying.  Why couldn't they have made a 32GB version or, better, 64GB?


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2012)

kabbes said:


> Cheers.
> 
> That's about 10% of the storage on one film. Which is OK, but a bit annoying. Why couldn't they have made a 32GB version or, better, 64GB?


Because it wouldn't be so ridiculously dirt cheap. As it is, it's £159 or £199 and that's it. As soon as the extras start getting bolted on, the price rises and folks would probably start thinking they may as well get an iPad.

Just look at the reviews: it is an _astonishing_ bargain.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 16, 2012)

It does review very well indeed.  

Lack of storage puts me off all the tablets though, I have to admit.  Because of the way I want to use them, which I fear is fundamentally not what they have been designed for -- i.e. downloading all my stuff onto them.  For that reason, maybe I am better off getting a 16GB Nexus and using it at a low-storage device than a 64GB something-else and attempting to download lots of video onto it.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 16, 2012)

It's a bit like how I use my ipod classic. I just dump all my music onto it so I don't have to keep swapping out music or streaming. The tendancy though has been to focus on less local storage and more cloud storage these days. Which of course requires a connection at some point.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 16, 2012)

Balls to cloud storage!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 16, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> Can someone suggest a decent Android app for basic editing of MS office files? I don't mind spending a little.


'Docs to go'


----------



## yield (Aug 16, 2012)

kabbes said:


> Balls to cloud storage!


Use an OTG USB cable & a flash drive?


----------



## scifisam (Aug 16, 2012)

Can't you just stick a big USB stick in it for extra memory?


----------



## kabbes (Aug 16, 2012)

From what I've read, Nexus doesn't take external storage. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 16, 2012)

Although I am intrigued by yield's link, which implies it can take external storage.

I am confused.


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2012)

kabbes said:


> From what I've read, Nexus doesn't take external storage. Correct me if I'm wrong.


I think you can hook up a USB drive via OTG. I'll have a go later. I'm not really bothered about storage.


----------



## yield (Aug 16, 2012)

editor said:


> Here's how you can plug in USB devices (like a card reader):
> http://www.androidcentral.com/how-use-your-usb-flash-drives-nexus-7-root


----------



## kabbes (Aug 16, 2012)

Cheers


----------



## uk benzo (Aug 17, 2012)

editor said:


> I think you can hook up a USB drive via OTG. I'll have a go later. I'm not really bothered about storage.


 
I can confirm that this works. I rooted the N7 and installed stick mount. My N7 can run files that are stored in my very cheap 32Gb USB stick.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 17, 2012)

This suddenly sounds like an excellent way to have a lot more memory than tablets normally have at a fraction of the price.

Why _is_ memory so expensive in tablets anyway?  How comes the iPad, for example, costs £80 to go from 16GB to 32GB and then another £80 to go from 32GB to 64GB, yet I can buy a 64GB flash drive for just over £20?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 17, 2012)

kabbes said:


> This suddenly sounds like an excellent way to have a lot more memory than tablets normally have at a fraction of the price.
> 
> Why _is_ memory so expensive in tablets anyway? How comes the iPad, for example, costs £80 to go from 16GB to 32GB and then another £80 to go from 32GB to 64GB, yet I can buy a 64GB flash drive for just over £20?


 
Profiteering, pure and simple.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 17, 2012)

kabbes said:


> This suddenly sounds like an excellent way to have a lot more memory than tablets normally have at a fraction of the price.
> 
> Why _is_ memory so expensive in tablets anyway? How comes the iPad, for example, costs £80 to go from 16GB to 32GB and then another £80 to go from 32GB to 64GB, yet I can buy a 64GB flash drive for just over £20?


Apparently the Kingston Wi-Drive works well with the Nexus 7. Not the cheapest option, but a bit more elegant, in that you can keep the drive in your bag or wherever and stream media to your Nexus, and it doesn't require you to root your device.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B005KSXZR2/


----------



## kabbes (Aug 17, 2012)

hiccup said:


> Apparently the Kingston Wi-Drive works well with the Nexus 7. Not the cheapest option, but a bit more elegant, in that you can keep the drive in your bag or wherever and stream media to your Nexus, and it doesn't require you to root your device.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B005KSXZR2/


Much as I like the idea of that, I fear that it is an over-engineered solution that may lead to annoyances.  For example, it only has a four hour battery life.  

I may go down that route anyway, mind.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 17, 2012)

What does this part mean?



> For Android and Kindle Fire, video support is limited to 2GB.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 17, 2012)

The 64BG version also has this comment:



> *BEWARE - Will not play common video formats*
> Depends on what you buy this for... If you are like me who bought the item with hope of storing a small video collection on it so the family can watch it on my ipad when traveling, stay away. If you want this for music and documents, I cannot vouch for it, because I have not tried those on the drive. Overall, as another reviewer wrote "a good idea, poorly executed."


----------



## hiccup (Aug 17, 2012)

kabbes said:


> What does this part mean?


Hmmm, I don't know. Sounds potentially rubbish though.

Perhaps I was hasty in recommending it.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 17, 2012)

If you have a UPNP media server running in your house you should be able to do this



I do so I'll try this when I get home.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 17, 2012)

When I'm at home, I'll happily watch movies on my laptop with 21inch screen though.  I want it for when I'm on the move.  Specifically, I really want it for commuting.


----------



## Radar (Aug 17, 2012)

kabbes said:


> It does review very well indeed.
> 
> Lack of storage puts me off all the tablets though, I have to admit. Because of the way I want to use them, which I fear is fundamentally not what they have been designed for -- i.e. downloading all my stuff onto them. For that reason, maybe I am better off getting a 16GB Nexus and using it at a low-storage device than a 64GB something-else and attempting to download lots of video onto it.


usb2go cable plus a flash drive works just fine..


----------



## kabbes (Aug 17, 2012)

Well, I went down to Dixons to have a go on one and lunch but I decided that screen was just too small for what I wanted.

Then I noticed that they were selling a 16GB Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 for £249.  So I bought one.

Now would be a good time to tell me if I've made a dreadful mistake! I thought the price was too good to pass up.

And will the flash drive trick work with this Android tablet too?

Cheers!


----------



## kabbes (Aug 17, 2012)

Apparently the Tab 2 can take micro SD cards up to 32GB, so I have bought one of those.


----------



## elbows (Aug 17, 2012)

kabbes said:


> Then I noticed that they were selling a 16GB Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 for £249. So I bought one.
> 
> Now would be a good time to tell me if I've made a dreadful mistake! I thought the price was too good to pass up.


 
At that price its hard to see it as an obvious mistake.

Its most obvious weakness compared to some other 10.1" Android tablets is that its only a dual-core processor rather than quadcore. But for quite a large range of uses I really doubt this matters, and although I havent done a comprehensive analysis of prices you are probably talking about £100-£150 more for the quadcore ones.

Now the Nexus 7 is a quadcore too and obviously a lovely price, but if the 7" screen isnt big enough for your needs then so be it.

The iPad 3 is much better in terms of software and screen res but is obviously lots more money, and people considering an android tablet likely have their reasons for not wanting an apple.


----------



## Firky (Aug 17, 2012)

Ed,

Have you disabled sigs on tapatalk, only I like boasting this is posted from a Nexus 7?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 17, 2012)

firky said:


> Ed,
> 
> Have you disabled sigs on tapatalk, only I shite like boasting this is posted from a Nexus 7?


 
I do hope so.


----------



## Firky (Aug 17, 2012)

Aye but it's OK if it is sent from an N7


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 17, 2012)

I reckon so.

Sent from my iPad


----------



## gawkrodger (Aug 18, 2012)

can you d/l torrents on a nexus 7?


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 18, 2012)

firky said:


> Ed,
> 
> Have you disabled sigs on tapatalk, only I like boasting this is posted from a Nexus 7?
> 
> this is posted from a Nexus 7


When I quote you from now on, I'll try to remember to edit it in.

hth!


----------



## FaradayCaged (Aug 18, 2012)

Been salivating over this since it was announced... finally in a financial position to get one. 2 weeks to pay day!! Woop Woop.

Dont know whether to get it from Google, get the £15 free Google Play vouchers but have to wait a day or two for it to be delivered or get it from one the the multiple retailers selling it and walk away with it there and then?? 

Apparently(i read somewhere) that Google/Asus are selling the 8gb version practically at cost but the 16gb version costs them only $5 more to make but are selling it for £40 more... I think thats why the price difference is so close, to make you just opt for the 16gb version as its only that little bit more.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Aug 18, 2012)

gawkrodger said:


> can you d/l torrents on a nexus 7?


 
Yes. Its not whether you can on the Nexus 7 its more of whether you can on Android, and yes you can; just need to get a torrent app.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 18, 2012)

FaradayCaged said:


> Been salivating over this since it was announced... finally in a financial position to get one. 2 weeks to pay day!! Woop Woop.
> 
> Dont know whether to get it from Google, get the £15 free Google Play vouchers but have to wait a day or two for it to be delivered or get it from one the the multiple retailers selling it and walk away with it there and then??
> 
> Apparently(i read somewhere) that Google/Asus are selling the 8gb version practically at cost but the 16gb version costs them only $5 more to make but are selling it for £40 more... I think thats why the price difference is so close, to make you just opt for the 16gb version as its only that little bit more.


 
That would make a lot of sense given the price of Flash memory. A crying shame that it doesn't come with a micro sd slot


----------



## elbows (Aug 18, 2012)

FaradayCaged said:


> Been salivating over this since it was announced... finally in a financial position to get one. 2 weeks to pay day!! Woop Woop.
> 
> Dont know whether to get it from Google, get the £15 free Google Play vouchers but have to wait a day or two for it to be delivered or get it from one the the multiple retailers selling it and walk away with it there and then??
> 
> Apparently(i read somewhere) that Google/Asus are selling the 8gb version practically at cost but the 16gb version costs them only $5 more to make but are selling it for £40 more... I think thats why the price difference is so close, to make you just opt for the 16gb version as its only that little bit more.


 
I didnt get mine from Google, I got it it from Tesco direct. And I got the £15 play voucher - its not a physical voucher but something credited to google account when first setting up the device.


----------



## thriller (Aug 18, 2012)

The 15 pound voucher comes free whoever you buy From. Got mine from ebuyer. Odd thing is. I'm not a book person, but have started to read treasure island on it and found myself more interested in reading as opposed to having an actual physical copy. But I've been watching Grimm TV show on it the most.


----------



## gawkrodger (Aug 18, 2012)

Almost bought one today but was put off by the lack of USB port. I use a memory stick so much it's a real drawback for me. Any way round this problem (and I don't mean hosting all my files online)


----------



## Firky (Aug 18, 2012)

N7 owners

To to Google search engine in chrome, you can now handwrite your searches. It reads everything but my S and Os, but it is learning.

I have a feeling if Google keep this up iPads are in for a bloody nose.



gawkrodger said:


> Almost bought one today but was put off by the lack of USB port. I use a memory stick so much it's a real drawback for me. Any way round this problem (and I don't mean hosting all my files online)



OTG cable and memory stick? Works with a flash drive.


----------



## Firky (Aug 18, 2012)

gawkrodger said:


> can you d/l torrents on a nexus 7?



You can get clients so I guess so. Haven't tried as I have a dedicated box for seeding and leaching Linux distros...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 18, 2012)

firky said:


> N7 owners
> 
> To to Google search engine in chrome, you can now handwrite your searches. It reads everything but my S and Os, but it is learning.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't bet on it, iPads are nearly 70% of the tablet market without a 7" model and having already seen a reasonably popular 4/5 million unit selling Kindle fire barely make a dent in the market share...


----------



## gawkrodger (Aug 19, 2012)

So I've bit the bullet and bought one. Liking it very much so far. Expect a raft of questions soon !ha


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2012)

It's a bit guesstimatey so get your pinches of salt ready, but this site reckons the Nexus 7 will shift 8 million units by the end of the year.


----------



## elbows (Aug 22, 2012)

Yay my app now runs at 60 frames per second on the Nexus 7. That just using the equivalent of 100% of one of the 4 CPU cores, although compared to the dual-cores of my Galaxy Nexus phone it still seems to help since on android quite a number of other cpu tasks unrelated to my app seem to rear their head quite often, and cause notable framerate burps on the phone that I dont get with the Nexus 7. Anyway with the option to run it as less fps to save battery if the user so chooses also complete, I think my work on the performance side of the code is done.

Wont be too much longer until I stop being so vague about what my app actually does, honest. Unless I get stuck for ages trying to come up with a name for it, which I cant afford to do since Im nearly out of money.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 26, 2012)

I still haven't ordered this for my daughter. The Tesco voucher doesn't seem to be working and I resent having to either pay for delivery (by sometime next week - a long time these days) or go to a store a way away to collect it despite living directly opposite a Tesco.

And nowhere except Google Play do the 8gb version; they charge for delivery and will also take a week, and all the problem tablets seem to have come direct from them.

So now I can't decide where to buy the bloody thing or whether to get it at all. It seems to be cursed. I think I'll end up buying something else altogether.


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 26, 2012)

kabbes said:


> Well, I went down to Dixons to have a go on one and lunch but I decided that screen was just too small for what I wanted.
> 
> Then I noticed that they were selling a 16GB Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 for £249. So I bought one.
> 
> ...


 
Have you seen this/Is it any good for you? http://www.samsung.com/uk/tab2cashback/


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2012)

Argos stock the 16GB version.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 26, 2012)

editor said:


> Argos stock the 16GB version.


 
I'd rather get the 8gig version. Nowhere else sells that.

The lack of a USB port is really putting me off. I don't really understand what OTG cable etc means.


----------



## contadino (Aug 27, 2012)

scifisam said:


> And nowhere except Google Play do the 8gb version; they charge for delivery and will also take a week, and all the problem tablets seem to have come direct from them.


 
The 8Gb version isn't even going to be launched in Italy, and the 16Gb version will be selling for EUR 279, so I got a mate in London to get me an 8Gb version last week. Ordered at 4pm, delivered before lunchtime the next day.  From what I've read the screen issues are now resolved.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 27, 2012)

Ted Striker said:


> Have you seen this/Is it any good for you? http://www.samsung.com/uk/tab2cashback/


Cheers.

Yeah -- that's how come it's £250.  £300 less the £50 cashback.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 27, 2012)

The Tab 2 has been absolutely great, by the way.  Any concerns as to dual core versus quad core have evaporated -- I've not had a hint of slowdown despite using it pretty hard.  And being able to stick a 32GB microcard in it has been pretty useful too.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 27, 2012)

contadino said:


> The 8Gb version isn't even going to be launched in Italy, and the 16Gb version will be selling for EUR 279, so I got a mate in London to get me an 8Gb version last week. Ordered at 4pm, delivered before lunchtime the next day. From what I've read the screen issues are now resolved.


 
That's annoying. Still, I guess the other similar tablets don't even offer an 8gig version at all.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 27, 2012)

Why do you want so little memory? It's not even 8gb with allows the system files.


----------



## maldwyn (Aug 27, 2012)

I use just over 5gb on a modest collection of Apps - albeit on an ipad


----------



## Callum91 (Aug 27, 2012)

In hindsight I should have bought the 16GB model, I've already had to start deleting stuff to free up storage space. Although, I put some music on the device which I can't seem to now get off. Any ideas how to delete music off the thing?


----------



## scifisam (Aug 27, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Why do you want so little memory? It's not even 8gb with allows the system files.



Because it's 40 quid less.


----------



## thriller (Aug 27, 2012)

Callum91 said:


> Any ideas how to delete music off the thing?


 
just plug in the USB into the laptop and delete?


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2012)

Have to say that just about everyone who has seen my Nexus has gone on to buy one. It really is remarkable value.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> Have to say that just about everyone who has seen my Nexus has gone on to buy one.



I haven't yet.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I haven't yet.


But you're tempted, no?


----------



## contadino (Aug 28, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Why do you want so little memory? It's not even 8gb with allows the system files.


 
I'm a tidy person. I don't need more and I'd prefer to not pay for more.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Aug 29, 2012)

Only two more days! Friday is the day that I get my nexus hit!


----------



## FaradayCaged (Sep 1, 2012)

Well I got mine yesterday and I'm more than happy with it. The screen is amazing on it with the Tegra HD games .


----------



## FaradayCaged (Sep 2, 2012)

The fact I got a 10% discount only makes it all the more sweeter.


----------



## uk benzo (Sep 2, 2012)

After 2 weeks use, there are a few things that bother me. 
1. Speaker and headphone volume at max is pretty tame
2. There are a few applications that can't be installed on the N7 (maybe not compatible with jelly bean) 
3. If you have your N7 in a case, you'll most likely find that the power and volume buttons are a bit awkward to depress

Otherwise I love it!


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> 3. If you have your N7 in a case, you'll most likely find that the power and volume buttons are a bit awkward to depress


On my case, the tablet turns on and off automatically as you open/close it. Problem solved!


----------



## FaradayCaged (Sep 2, 2012)

editor said:


> On my case, the tablet turns on and off automatically as you open/close it. Problem solved!


 
Power on and off or lock the screen? Is that what the ''magnetic sensor'' is for?


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2012)

FaradayCaged said:


> Power on and off or lock the screen? Is that what the ''magnetic sensor'' is for?


Power on and off.


----------



## Firky (Sep 2, 2012)

FaradayCaged said:


> Power on and off or lock the screen? Is that what the ''magnetic sensor'' is for?


----------



## yield (Sep 3, 2012)

editor said:


> Have to say that just about everyone who has seen my Nexus has gone on to buy one. It really is remarkable value.


I'd love one. Unfortunately I've not got the money to spare. Ground rent is due, need two new tyres and I could do with a boiler contract.


----------



## Ponyutd (Sep 3, 2012)

Slightly off topic, what's a boiler contract?


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 3, 2012)

Can I ask a bit of bone question - mum has been using a 10 year old ex work pc which is pretty much on it lasts legs and having read the thread, I do like the look of the nexus 7. She really only uses it for facebook & email and wondering whether it really is quite simple to use as she is not at all IT literate - I've seen the ipad once which seems pretty foolproof - is N& as easy to use for someone in their late 60s?


----------



## Firky (Sep 3, 2012)

My mum uses an iPad to do everything she wants. Sends emails, buys stuff online, plays solitaire and waht not. All self taught, not exactly computer literate. I can't see why she wouldn't be able to use an N7 - same goes with your mum. They're very intuitive.

She'd probably prefer the bigger screen on the iPad however as you can enlarge the text. You can enlarge the next on the N7 too put with a smalls screen it's better with smaller text.


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 3, 2012)

firky said:


> My mum uses an iPad to do everything she wants. Sends emails, buys stuff online, plays solitaire and waht not. All self taught, not exactly computer literate. I can't see why she wouldn't be able to use an N7 - same goes with your mum. They're very intuitive.
> 
> She'd probably prefer the bigger screen on the iPad however as you can enlarge the text. You can enlarge the next on the N7 too put with a smalls screen it's better with smaller text.


 
Cheers Firky thats very useful - did think about the iPad but just too much money for me at the moment (will buy second hand if someone is selling one?) I might pop into somewhere and have a play cause she lives up in Nott'm I'm not around to talk/through show her how to use it of fix if she 'breaks' it!


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2012)

Apparently there's a 3G version coming in October...
http://www.bgr.com/2012/09/03/nexus-7-3g-release-date-rumor/


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 3, 2012)

Bit the bullet and just ordered for her, arrives tomorrow - guess I better get her grankid to pop round after school to show her how to use it !


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 3, 2012)

Think I may have ordered the wrong one - doh!

is this the all singing and dancing one?

This order contains the following items;
Item: Asus Nexus 7 Tablet PC, NVIDIA Tegra 3 Quad Core, 1GB RAM, 16GB Flash, 7" Touch, Wifi, Camera, Bluetooth, Android 4.1

??


----------



## contadino (Sep 3, 2012)

That's a good one.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 3, 2012)

craigxcraig said:


> Think I may have ordered the wrong one - doh!
> 
> is this the all singing and dancing one?
> 
> ...


 
There are only two flavours...you could have saved £30 getting the 8gb model, but there's no difference other then that.


----------



## magneze (Sep 3, 2012)

craigxcraig said:


> Think I may have ordered the wrong one - doh!
> 
> is this the all singing and dancing one?
> 
> ...


That's the one to get, yep.


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks guys - I wanted to get her the 16gb then saw the 1gb ram and got a little confused. And I thought mum was it illiterate


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 4, 2012)

Just had a phone call from my nephew - mums nexus has arrived and he is very jealous that nan has such a cool piece of kit - he's not yet let her use it


----------



## scifisam (Sep 5, 2012)

Any recommendations on a case to get? Since it's for a clumsy child, it needs to be tough, but one with a stand would also be handy. I am Googling, but thought you guys might be quicker.


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2012)

This one does the job - and it turns the tablet on/off as you open/close it. 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Google-Nexus-Tablet-Case-integrated/dp/B008GEBFQK


----------



## scifisam (Sep 5, 2012)

editor said:


> This one does the job - and it turns the tablet on/off as you open/close it.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Google-Nexus-Tablet-Case-integrated/dp/B008GEBFQK


 
Perfect, TY. Carbon fibre was what I was thinking of but coukdn't remember the exact term. Delivery's aaages away, but I have a soft Paralympics case for her in the meantime - she just can't take it out of the house till the new case is here.


----------



## magneze (Sep 5, 2012)

I got a Dodo case. Makes it look like a book, which is nice.


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2012)

magneze said:


> I got a Dodo case. Makes it look like a book, which is nice.


Does it do the turn on/off thing?


----------



## magneze (Sep 5, 2012)

editor said:


> Does it do the turn on/off thing?


Yep


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2012)

Link to this beauty or STFU!


----------



## magneze (Sep 5, 2012)

http://www.dodocase.com/products/hardcover-for-nexus-7

MobileFun sell it in the UK and probably other people too.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm looking for a case aswell , I l really like the look of this one(link below)  but its more of a pouch than a case... the price confuses me a little as they do very similar cases for other 7'' tablets for half the price and I wonder whether all of the 7'' cases are actually the same....

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Biz-E-Bee-T...DLQ0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1346864806&sr=8-1


----------



## hiccup (Sep 5, 2012)

magneze said:


> http://www.dodocase.com/products/hardcover-for-nexus-7
> 
> MobileFun sell it in the UK and probably other people too.


Those look nice. Assume you can unstick the tablet from the adhesive easily enough?


----------



## Callum91 (Sep 5, 2012)

We can expect to see a 3G version ''in 6 weeks'', apparently.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 5, 2012)

A 3G version would be awesome.. especially if you get a Data only giffgaff sim (£5/month iirc), it wouldn't break the bank if mobile tableting is your thing and you don't want to keep tethering. I could see map/car functionality being much more useful in that circumstance.


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

scifisam said:


> Perfect, TY. Carbon fibre was what I was thinking of but coukdn't remember the exact term. Delivery's aaages away, but I have a soft Paralympics case for her in the meantime - she just can't take it out of the house till the new case is here.


 
I have that case, it's not carbon fibre (just woven to look liek it) but it's perfectly durable. I wouldn't say it the most robust though, it is about 3mm thick.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 5, 2012)

hiccup said:


> Those look nice. Assume you can unstick the tablet from the adhesive easily enough?


 


> *Super-Duper Adhesive*
> 
> Industrial-grade adhesive used to secure the Nexus 7 is reusable and residue-free. Wiping the adhesive down with water restores the stickiness.


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> A 3G version would be awesome.. especially if you get a Data only giffgaff sim (£5/month iirc), it wouldn't break the bank if mobile tableting is your thing and you don't want to keep tethering. I could see map/car functionality being much more useful in that circumstance.


Mind you, tethering does only take a few seconds on an Android phone once you've done it once.


----------



## magneze (Sep 5, 2012)

hiccup said:


> Those look nice. Assume you can unstick the tablet from the adhesive easily enough?


Yep I've pulled it off to reposition already. Seems pretty firm when stuck though.


----------



## Firky (Sep 10, 2012)

Has anyone used Google Tracks? It's quite good fun, more accurate than the GPS tracker I tried years ago. Tells you your elevation and everything


----------



## souljacker (Sep 11, 2012)

Anyone filled up the memory yet? According to the register, it fucks 'em up if you fill it too full.

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/09/11/nexus_7/


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2012)

souljacker said:


> Anyone filled up the memory yet? According to the register, it fucks 'em up if you fill it too full.
> 
> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/09/11/nexus_7/


I haven't, but I rather like the sensible tone of that article.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2012)

firky said:


> Has anyone used Google Tracks? It's quite good fun, more accurate than the GPS tracker I tried years ago. Tells you your elevation and everything


Tracks is ace!


----------



## elbows (Sep 11, 2012)

souljacker said:


> Anyone filled up the memory yet? According to the register, it fucks 'em up if you fill it too full.
> 
> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/09/11/nexus_7/


 
Why that article writer thinks its safe to say most users wont fill up most of their storage at some point is beyond me. If it were only an obscure fraction of users who will do so then why would so many buy the 16GB version rather than the 8GB in the first place? He's talking about 16GB as if its 1.6TB or something, talking about entire music collections and DVD collections. Silly.


----------



## Firky (Sep 11, 2012)

souljacker said:


> Anyone filled up the memory yet? According to the register, it fucks 'em up if you fill it too full.
> 
> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/09/11/nexus_7/


 
Not yet but I don't have any movies, mp3s or anyhing installed. Just a dozen apps or so.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2012)

elbows said:


> Why that article writer thinks its safe to say most users wont fill up most of their storage at some point is beyond me. If it were only an obscure fraction of users who will do so then why would so many buy the 16GB version rather than the 8GB in the first place? He's talking about 16GB as if its 1.6TB or something, talking about entire music collections and DVD collections. Silly.


I bought the 16GB version. I'm unlikely to fill it up, just like I'm nowhere near filling up the capacity of my S3 phone after well over a year.


----------



## elbows (Sep 11, 2012)

Well Im not trying to claim that 95% of users will fill their devices, and the popularity of tv, movie & music streaming services helps. But I still think that article is well underplaying the issue,especially when he goes into detail about scenarios. Yes users with substantial music collections are used to only carrying around a fraction of their traditional file-based music libraries around on devices that have flash-memory devices. But even a fraction can often fill many GB's. And although Android isnt exactly stacked with hundreds of really huge apps & games, it still doesnt take all that many games of a certain type to really start eating into the GBs.

At least he does balance his view with someones comments pointing out that actual useable storage if this performance bug is taken into consideration is only around 9-10GB. Thats an amount of storage I would expect a significant percentage of users to use at some point, maybe not a majority but enough of a percentage that they ought to do something about the issue at some point.

At least the device does not have a HD video camera that people will be shooting lots of footage with, as then I'd be suggesting far more strongly that more users will run into this issue.


----------



## contadino (Sep 11, 2012)

Given things like AirDroid, you'd have to be a total arse to fill it up.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 11, 2012)

contadino said:


> Given things like AirDroid, you'd have to be a total arse to fill it up.


 
Yeah I'm always near a wifi or fast 3g connection.


----------



## elbows (Sep 11, 2012)

contadino said:


> Given things like AirDroid, you'd have to be a total arse to fill it up.


 
If thats true and my points are wrong as a result, then I find it curious. Mostly because there has been no shortage of cynicism about the cloud and streaming, at least on this forum. We often tend to suggest that users are not quite as far along this cloud revolution as the likes of Google pretend, and indeed that a whole class of users are quite proud to stick to the 'old fashioned' way of doing things. And it wasnt very long ago that we were pointing at Google being surprised by the level of 16GB Nexus 7 sales as evidence that we were right and that much of Googles strategy and marketing of their services is out of whack with how a lot of people still want to use these devices. And for years we had the oft-repeated suggestion that the lack of removable storage on iOS devices was a limitation many were not prepared to live with. Now suddenly this reality has been turned on its head and I'm supposed to accept without raising an eyebrow the idea that an android tablet with the same storage limitations as an ipad is more than good enough, that 16GB is a vast amount of space that wont be filled by many. Well Im prepared to accept this, with a chuckle, if its true, but I'm fascinated as to how its suddenly come to this point when for so many years there was so much resistance to reaching this destination. I suspect there is more going on to enable people to reach this point - maybe its the price of the device, or its size making it less resemble something we expect to be laptop-equivalent. Or people have slowly been training themselves to this way of thinking after owning a smartphone for years, and with cloud services gradually getting better or people thinking about adding NAS to their home network if they dont like the cloud much.

Dont get me wrong, I have no objection if we have reached that point. And it makes sense given that the 7 inch tablet seems well suited to carrying in the users mind the expectation that the device is really 'the internet in their hand without squinting too much'. But if the response to the storage 'bug' story really is a demonstration that we've reached this point, I think its worthy of drawing attention to the fact.


----------



## contadino (Sep 11, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Yeah I'm always near a wifi or fast 3g connection.


 
You'll have a job filling it up without a decent amount of bandwidth at your disposal, dumbass.


----------



## contadino (Sep 11, 2012)

elbows said:


> If thats true and my points are wrong as a result, then I find it curious. Mostly because there has been no shortage of cynicism about the cloud and streaming, at least on this forum. We often tend to suggest that users are not quite as far along this cloud revolution as the likes of Google pretend, and indeed that a whole class of users are quite proud to stick to the 'old fashioned' way of doing things. And it wasnt very long ago that we were pointing at Google being surprised by the level of 16GB Nexus 7 sales as evidence that we were right and that much of Googles strategy and marketing of their services is out of whack with how a lot of people still want to use these devices. And for years we had the oft-repeated suggestion that the lack of removable storage on iOS devices was a limitation many were not prepared to live with. Now suddenly this reality has been turned on its head and I'm supposed to accept without raising an eyebrow the idea that an android tablet with the same storage limitations as an ipad is more than good enough, that 16GB is a vast amount of space that wont be filled by many. Well Im prepared to accept this, with a chuckle, if its true, but I'm fascinated as to how its suddenly come to this point when for so many years there was so much resistance to reaching this destination. I suspect there is more going on to enable people to reach this point - maybe its the price of the device, or its size making it less resemble something we expect to be laptop-equivalent. Or people have slowly been training themselves to this way of thinking after owning a smartphone for years, and with cloud services gradually getting better or people thinking about adding NAS to their home network if they dont like the cloud much.
> 
> Dont get me wrong, I have no objection if we have reached that point. And it makes sense given that the 7 inch tablet seems well suited to carrying in the users mind the expectation that the device is really 'the internet in their hand without squinting too much'. But if the response to the storage 'bug' story really is a demonstration that we've reached this point, I think its worthy of drawing attention to the fact.


 
Hmmm...not sure if you are playing Devil's advocate here or not...

 Google neglected to add a card slot, which was stupid. That's quite different from Apple, who have gone out of their way to try and close their platform to non-channelled content.

As for everyone bigging up cloud services, don't we as consumers have the option to ignore what we're told by companies, and just use a device how we best see fit?


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2012)

contadino said:


> Google neglected to add a card slot, which was stupid.


I'd say it was more about keeping costs and complexity to a bare minimum.


----------



## contadino (Sep 11, 2012)

editor said:


> I'd say it was more about keeping costs and complexity to a bare minimum.


 
I'd say that you are being naïve/ generous/ optimistic.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2012)

contadino said:


> I'd say that you are being naïve/ generous/ optimistic.


Be sure to correct this Android engineer at Google then.


> We got tired of seeing OEMs include many GB of internal storage for music, while users were still running out of space for apps and data. This approach lets us merge everything on one volume, which is way better.
> -- Dan Morrill, Android engineer at Google


 


> Does Google want you to use Google Play and its cloud services? Of course it does. But there is no secret evil cabal in Mountain View that held back the SD card slot to force it on you. In fact, you're still free to use other cloud solutions like Amazon, Dropbox, or even a shared drive on your desktop PC. Nobody has to like the fact that Nexus devices ship with no SD card slot, but let's stop looking for conspiracies when we already know the answer.


http://www.androidcentral.com/why-nexus-devices-have-no-sd-card


----------



## souljacker (Sep 11, 2012)

editor said:


> Be sure to correct this Android engineer at Google then.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.androidcentral.com/why-nexus-devices-have-no-sd-card


 
So nothing to do with cost then.


----------



## elbows (Sep 11, 2012)

contadino said:


> Hmmm...not sure if you are playing Devil's advocate here or not...
> 
> Google neglected to add a card slot, which was stupid. That's quite different from Apple, who have gone out of their way to try and close their platform to non-channelled content.
> 
> As for everyone bigging up cloud services, don't we as consumers have the option to ignore what we're told by companies, and just use a device how we best see fit?


 
I wasnt meaning to be a devils advocate or to suggest that consumers dont or shouldnt have the options you mention.

All I was doing really was waffling on because these are areas where computing and mobile devices and various attitudes are evolving but there is still a lot of variation. People here have thrown all sorts of different usage patterns out there as being 'normal' over the years, and have varying degrees of cynicism about how quickly that will change. And I thought that the Nexus 7 might be showing some signs of playing a notable part in this evolution of attitudes, based on the last page or so and the response to the 16GB memory issue, and perhaps influenced by the price and form of this tablet.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 11, 2012)

contadino said:


> You'll have a job filling it up without a decent amount of bandwidth at your disposal, dumbass.


 
Funnily enough I have that at home. Where I don't want to use a mobile device. Or there is an old fashioned thing called USB.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2012)

souljacker said:


> So nothing to do with cost then.


You seem to have forgotten the words I posted up already! Incredible!


----------



## kabbes (Sep 12, 2012)

I use my mobile device when I am travelling. I almost inevitably have no access to WiFi or 3G whilst I am travelling. Thus I need to transfer my downloaded films and TV programmes from my home computer onto my mobile device's storage before I set off.

I don't see what's so "dumbass" about that state of affairs.


----------



## contadino (Sep 12, 2012)

kabbes said:


> I use my mobile device when I am travelling. I almost inevitably have no access to WiFi or 3G whilst I am travelling. Thus I need to transfer my downloaded films and TV programmes from my home computer onto my mobile device's storage before I set off.
> 
> I don't see what's so "dumbass" about that state of affairs.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeah, good answer.

Good that you know how people should use their own electronic gizmos too.  Nice one.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2012)

kabbes said:


> I use my mobile device when I am travelling. I almost inevitably have no access to WiFi or 3G whilst I am travelling. Thus I need to transfer my downloaded films and TV programmes from my home computer onto my mobile device's storage before I set off.


Why do you need to download content to your computer_ and then_ to your mobile when at home?


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 12, 2012)

editor said:


> Why do you need to download content to your computer_ and then_ to your mobile when at home?


 
Why not? I don't get it?

If you download videos, then it's largely done via PC and home broadband connection. Then it's moved onto the mobile device.

If-post setting off- you can assume no internet connection, how else does one do it?


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2012)

Ted Striker said:


> Why not? I don't get it?


How do you know he hasn't got wi-fi at home? You can buy a router for fuck all and it would make things easier, no?


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 12, 2012)

But then you don't have it on your PC? I'm probably looking at it from a Ted-centric point of view, but everything comes through my (and is stored on) home PC. I can download shit en masse to that then pick off what I want and (theoretically) stick it on my mobile device.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2012)

If I was downloading TV shows to view on my travels, I probably wouldn't download them on my PC as well. But each to their own!


----------



## contadino (Sep 12, 2012)

kabbes said:


> Yeah, good answer.
> 
> Good that you know how people should use their own electronic gizmos too. Nice one.


 
OK, so you're either a dumbass for buying a machine that doesn't suit your needs, or you're a dumbass for not learning how to use your machine, or you're a dumbass for not comprehending simple English.

I've got better things to do with my time than pamper your smug ego.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 12, 2012)

editor said:


> If I was downloading TV shows to view on my travels, I probably wouldn't download them on my PC as well. But each to their own!


I assume that, like me, he already has a large library of downloaded media. To watch this media on the go, he transfers it to his portable device, using a cable or by WiFi.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2012)

Probably best he speaks for himself rather than us do all the assuming for him, I expect.

That way we can hopefully come up with the best solution.


----------



## contadino (Sep 12, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I assume that, like me, he already has a large library of downloaded media. To watch this media on the go, he transfers it to his portable device, using a cable or by WiFi.


 
So if the 7 or 8 hours of video that you can store internally (on my 8gb) isn't enough, you can use USB sticks. At least with a Nexus you can. No need to root. Just use Nexus Media Importer. It's not rocket science.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 12, 2012)

contadino said:


> So if the 7 or 8 hours of video that you can store internally (on my 8gb) isn't enough, you can use USB sticks. At least with a Nexus you can. No need to root. Just use Nexus Media Importer. It's not rocket science.


Same usage pattern. File on computer -> File on portable medium (be it built-in or removable)


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 12, 2012)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/SanDisk-Cru...Q8G8/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1347449874&sr=8-8

So you can just stick one of these in and have a 40gb device?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 12, 2012)

editor said:


> Why do you need to download content to your computer_ and then_ to your mobile when at home?


 
As I've already downloaded my music collection for instance. Or I want to re-encode something as I don't really need a film as 4gb file to watch on a small screen. Last time I checked there wasn't a bit torrent client available for android either.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 12, 2012)

editor said:


> Probably best he speaks for himself rather than us do all the assuming for him, I expect.
> 
> That way we can hopefully come up with the best solution.


 
I thought that was kind of self evident and was replying to the point you couldn't fill a whole 16gb without wifi or 3g.


----------



## contadino (Sep 12, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> As I've already downloaded my music collection for instance. Or I want to re-encode something as I don't really need a film as 4gb file to watch on a small screen. Last time I checked there wasn't a bit torrent client available for android either.


 
Best check again. There are several.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Sep 12, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> wasn't a bit torrent client available for android either.


 
I got BitTorrent on mine.

If I, for instance as I did last night, wanted to watch something on my N7 I would download it(using BitTorrent) on my N7 and then watch.

But I also download stuff on masse, such as albums and huge 720p files of movies (4-8gb for one film), on my laptop and then if at a later date wanted it on my N7 i simply use the USB cable.


----------



## magneze (Sep 12, 2012)

Ted Striker said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/SanDisk-Cru...Q8G8/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1347449874&sr=8-8
> 
> So you can just stick one of these in and have a 40gb device?


It would need to be mini-usb or you need an adaptor.


----------



## contadino (Sep 12, 2012)

magneze said:


> It would need to be mini-usb or you need an adaptor.


You need a USB on the go (OTG) cable. They cost a pound or two from any electrical/computer shop.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 12, 2012)

I only download stuff at home. It usually takes a while to download, so not really useful if I want to take my mobile device out about with me, and I also don't really want to have a torrent client on more than one machine - they feel like too much of a virus risk. It's OK with an OTG cable andUSB drive onmy daughter's Nexus, but a card slot would be better when travelling because it doesn't stick out to be knocked by passing commuters.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 12, 2012)

What Ted, Crispy and Sam said, in short.  All those points.

To spell it out: my connection is slow. I leave my lapop downloading overnight or whilst I am at work. It also acts as the repository for my media. Meanwhile, my mobile device comes with me on my 3 hour-a-day commute, or wherever else I go.

Every now and then I replace the shows on the mobile device with a fresh load off the computer.

The poibt is this: I do not stream anything onto the mobile device. Mostly I am not within any connection at all whilst using the device. When I am in a Wi-Fi area, it is not fast enough to stream.

I fail t see what is complicated about those concepts.

Contandino said anybody who puts media files onto the device rather than streams on it is a "dumbass".  He is suffering from a paucity of imagination as to how people use their devices.


----------



## contadino (Sep 12, 2012)

kabbes said:


> Contandino said anybody who puts media files onto the device rather than streams on it is a "dumbass". He is suffering from a paucity of imagination as to how people use their devices.


 
Well that answers the question. You're a dumbass because your English comprehension is shite...or you're just a liar.

 Quote me or fuck off.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2012)

I'd be grateful if folks wound their respective necks in a tad here please and kept the discussion civil. Ta!


----------



## kabbes (Sep 12, 2012)

What did you mean by this?



contadino said:


> Given things like AirDroid, you'd have to be a total arse to fill it up.


----------



## contadino (Sep 12, 2012)

kabbes said:


> What did you mean by this?


 
That is dead easy to get stuff on and off a tablet. That you'd have to be a disorganised arse to fill a tablet to the point where it no longer works.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 12, 2012)

contadino said:


> That is dead easy to get stuff on and off a tablet. That you'd have to be a disorganised arse to fill a tablet to the point where it no longer works.


 
But you said that it was cloud storage that would make on-device storage less necessary. This isn't true if you can't use the mobile device to access the internet reliably, as you often can't when out and about on trains and the like. And I'm pretty sure a lot of people use their tablets while commuting by train.


----------



## contadino (Sep 12, 2012)

scifisam said:


> But you said that it was cloud storage that would make on-device storage less necessary.


 
Quote me. Where did I say that?


----------



## scifisam (Sep 12, 2012)

contadino said:


> Quote me. Where did I say that?


 
In the quote just above, unless Airdroid doesn't count as cloud storage.

Do you not think this is a weird thing for you to get so aggressive about?


----------



## contadino (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't think copying stuff from your home computer to your tablet over WiFi has anything to do with could services, no. I'm confident that I am not alone in that.

And I'm more pissed off with people telling me what I think, or misquoting me, than about the subject.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 13, 2012)

contadino said:


> I don't think copying stuff from your home computer to your tablet over WiFi has anything to do with could services, no. I'm confident that I am not alone in that.
> 
> And I'm more pissed off with people telling me what I think, or misquoting me, than about the subject.


 
OK... but nobody's misquoting you. Maybe you're just not phrasing yourself well or something.

Aren't cloud services intended as an alternative way to store data, ie. as an alternative to copying stuff from your home computer onto an SD card or whatever? I thought that was what you were suggesting, that people should use cloud services instead of copying data across. That is fine if you have a reliable internet connection for when you're using the device, but often people don't have that.


----------



## contadino (Sep 13, 2012)

scifisam said:


> Aren't cloud services intended as an alternative way to store data, ie. as an alternative to copying stuff from your home computer onto an SD card or whatever?


 
Not as far as I'm aware. Cloud services are internet-based services, hosted and distributed wherever the service provider sees fit. AirDroid is a local service that just uses a local Wifi network (i.e. no internet) to copy stuff between Android device and computer.  DropBox or Google Drive are cloud services, for example. The iTunes cloud stores your music somewhere out in internetland rather than making you store it locally. AirDroid is not a cloud service.

Obviously if people are buying a wifi-only tablet (this thread is still about Nexus, right?) when they don't have access to a wifi network, then....well I'm not allowed to call them dumbasses, but it's the sort of thing a dumbass might do.

If people can't use things like AirDroid (there are several similar apps) or USB sticks to manage their content, or are too lazy/disorganised, you can't really blame Google/Asus.

Google/Asus are at fault for not installing a memory card slot, but that is nothing more than an inconvenience. It doesn't stop you doing anything that you'd be able to do had they provided one.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 13, 2012)

contadino said:


> Not as far as I'm aware. Cloud services are internet-based services, hosted and distributed wherever the service provider sees fit. AirDroid is a local service that just uses a local Wifi network (i.e. no internet) to copy stuff between Android device and computer. DropBox or Google Drive are cloud services, for example. The iTunes cloud stores your music somewhere out in internetland rather than making you store it locally. AirDroid is not a cloud service.
> 
> Obviously if people are buying a wifi-only tablet (this thread is still about Nexus, right?) when they don't have access to a wifi network, then....well I'm not allowed to call them dumbasses, but it's the sort of thing a dumbass might do.
> 
> ...


 
Ah, OK - the name made it sound like a cloud service and a quick Google did too.

But you did start off calling people names for not using things like Airdroid. It is more convenient to have the files you want on the device you want to use them on - I don't think that's a sign of stupidity.


----------



## elbows (Sep 13, 2012)

contadino said:


> If people can't use things like AirDroid (there are several similar apps) or USB sticks to manage their content, or are too lazy/disorganised, you can't really blame Google/Asus.


 
Aha, if you'd explained what AirDroid did when you made a one line point that named it we probably wouldnt have gone off on completely the wrong track.

I think the main problem with your point is the idea that wanting to fill up a device to its capacity is just a sign of laziness or disorganisation. There have been quite a number of occasions where I have wanted to fill a tablet with as much content of a certain type as I could, before taking it somewhere. I've certainly filled an ipad to capacity on more than one occasion and if I was well off I'd have gone for a 64GB model.


----------



## contadino (Sep 13, 2012)

OK, so now you understand better...

So how many people run a desktop/laptop down to 0 bytes of unused diskspace, and expect it to keep running optimally? I can tell you that my Mac, running 10.6 gets proper fucked up with anything less than a few dozen meg spare. The last time I worked on a Windows computer, the same applied.

But somehow it's a big issue if the same happens to a Nexus?
And somehow filling a Nexus to the brim is a 'must have' feature?
And doing so is unavoidable for the average user?


----------



## kabbes (Sep 13, 2012)

My mobile device has an SD slot. I have a 32GB SD car. Every now and then I put the SD card in the laptop, delete all the videos already on it and replace them with a load of different videos instead. I don't see that anything else could be quicker and easier than that. Plus I decide what set of videos I want on the mobile device that week.

If others find other ways work for them then great. But don't tell me that my very quick and easy approach means I "don't know how to use my device properly"


----------



## contadino (Sep 13, 2012)

kabbes said:


> If others find other ways work for them then great. But don't tell me that my very quick and easy approach means I "don't know how to use my device properly"


 
There you go again. Where did I say that? Quote me.

And an apology for misquoting me last time wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 13, 2012)

You're throwing around all sorts of shit, generally being extremely unpleasant to all and sundry on a simple thread about an electronic device.  You're calling people "dumbass" for the way they use their machine.  You're saying that people don't know how to use their stuff properly.  Fuck you, frankly, if you think you're getting any civility out of me after all that crap.


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2012)

*dons mods hat

OK. I'm calling a halt to this spat. Contadino and kabbes: please put each other on ignore or at least refrain from responding to each other if you are unable to do so civilly.

The Nexus is a lovely tablet so let's all talk about that instead, yes? Pretty please?


----------



## kabbes (Sep 13, 2012)

editor said:


> *dons mods hat
> 
> OK. I'm calling a halt to this spat. Contadino and kabbes: please put each other on ignore or at least refrain from responding to each other if you are unable to do so civilly.


I have no problem with that.  I have no idea what his problem is in this thread, but I have no desire to engage with it.


----------



## hiccup (Sep 14, 2012)

This thread, re: data limits/price rises/blocking tethering might be of interest to anyone on giffgaff:

http://community.giffgaff.com/t5/Co...-Internet-Community-Consultation/td-p/5917422


----------



## emanymton (Sep 14, 2012)

I am planning on getting one of these next week when I get paid, it really seems to be the perfect table for the 'casual user', Ipads are two big for me and far to expensive for the use I would get out of one, even if I could afford it. I will be paying a bit more that I would like though, I have felt for a while that when a decent tablet becomes available for less the £150 I would probably get one, but not before. But I have decided to go for the 16 gig version as I expect 8 gig can disappear surprisingly fast, I really bristle at paying and extra £40 just for 8 gig more memory, but fuck it it's my birthday in a couple of weeks. I am not the most techie person so I am sure I will not make the most of it, I mainly plan on using it as a glorified e-book reader and notepad. 

I have two quick question
1, I want to make sure I have this absolutely right. It comes with a USB cable so I can plug it into my laptop and transfer files between the two quickly easerly and with no messing about the same as you would with something like a mp3 payer, right?

2, This has been asked already been asked on the thread but I can't see an answer. Can anyone recommend an app (ideally free or cheap) for working on Word docs, or rtf files or any format that word can use. I don't want much, I don't care about Excel or powerpoint or if it can handle mages well or anything. I just want to be able to type something on my laptop (with basic formating) transfer the file to the tablet and keep working on it. I have had a browse in Google play and can see this one, does anyone know if it is any good?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 14, 2012)

hiccup said:


> This thread, re: data limits/price rises/blocking tethering might be of interest to anyone on giffgaff:
> 
> http://community.giffgaff.com/t5/Co...-Internet-Community-Consultation/td-p/5917422


 
I did wonder how long the ride would last. Looks like £10 is no longer economically viable for unlimited data, texts, and 250 mins. Shame.

I'd vote option 3 anyway. As least it lets you stick with a £10 deal if you're not data hungry and go over 750Mb/month, you always have the option to pay £3 more and still seems like a good deal.

I wonder if their traffic management detection will pick up on tethering a galaxy nexus or if it appears on their network to look like legit phone data as opposed to a regular computer browser. Whilst I was between houses the other month in the UK I had to tether my laptop to my phone as it was the only way to get short-term internet without investing in a dongle or whatnot. They didn't block me, but I've heard in the US that TMobile do pick up on it sooner and put a data block on your account. I've also heard from the same sources that tethering an android tablet doesn't have the same effect.


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2012)

emanymton said:


> I am planning on getting one of these next week when I get paid, it really seems to be the perfect table for the 'casual user', Ipads are two big for me and far to expensive for the use I would get out of one, even if I could afford it. I will be paying a bit more that I would like though, I have felt for a while that when a decent tablet becomes available for less the £150 I would probably get one, but not before. But I have decided to go for the 16 gig version as I expect 8 gig can disappear surprisingly fast, I really bristle at paying and extra £40 just for 8 gig more memory, but fuck it it's my birthday in a couple of weeks. I am not the most techie person so I am sure I will not make the most of it, I mainly plan on using it as a glorified e-book reader and notepad.
> 
> I have two quick question
> 1, I want to make sure I have this absolutely right. It comes with a USB cable so I can plug it into my laptop and transfer files between the two quickly easerly and with no messing about the same as you would with something like a mp3 payer, right?
> ...


1. I can't remember if it comes with a cable or not, but a regular USB cable lets you drag over files.
2. There's quite a few Office-compatible apps. Like: Documents to Go,(and the full premium version), Google's free Google Docs service with Google Drive, OfficeSuite Pro and Quickoffice Pro HD.


----------



## hiccup (Sep 15, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I did wonder how long the ride would last. Looks like £10 is no longer economically viable for unlimited data, texts, and 250 mins. Shame.
> 
> I'd vote option 3 anyway. As least it lets you stick with a £10 deal if you're not data hungry and go over 750Mb/month, you always have the option to pay £3 more and still seems like a good deal.
> 
> I wonder if their traffic management detection will pick up on tethering a galaxy nexus or if it appears on their network to look like legit phone data as opposed to a regular computer browser. Whilst I was between houses the other month in the UK I had to tether my laptop to my phone as it was the only way to get short-term internet without investing in a dongle or whatnot. They didn't block me, but I've heard in the US that TMobile do pick up on it sooner and put a data block on your account. I've also heard from the same sources that tethering an android tablet doesn't have the same effect.


It sounds like they'll allow tethering on capped/limited options. Which would suit me, as I don't use masses of data, but do tether my nexus and occasionally a laptop and my wife's ipad.


----------



## Dusty Bint (Sep 15, 2012)

I've been having difficulty dragging over image files from my PC. When I plug the tablet into a USB port it asks for a driver and then hangs. the PC only recognises the nexus when I tell it to pretend to be a camera, and then it's not clear how I can drag photos over to it.


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2012)

Reboot your machine and then plug in the Nexus again. You should see it being recognised as a USB drive.


----------



## Dusty Bint (Sep 15, 2012)

And then if I drop photos into the folder do they magically find their way to the gallery?


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2012)

Dusty Bint said:


> And then if I drop photos into the folder do they magically find their way to the gallery?


Just drop them into wherever your photos are already kept (this could be a folder called DCIM or Photos). Yuo can also do this wirelessly.
http://droidlessons.com/how-to-transfer-pictures-from-android-to-computer/
http://droidlessons.com/how-to-transfer-files-via-wifi-from-pc-to-android-wireless/


----------



## uk benzo (Sep 16, 2012)

Dusty Bint said:


> I've been having difficulty dragging over image files from my PC. When I plug the tablet into a USB port it asks for a driver and then hangs. the PC only recognises the nexus when I tell it to pretend to be a camera, and then it's not clear how I can drag photos over to it.


 
Have you got usb debugging activated on your N7? If so, switch it off for file management from your pc.


----------



## Dusty Bint (Sep 16, 2012)

I don't think so. Haven't activated anything complex. FWIW, the Nexus is visible when I attach it to a Win7 laptop but not on the XP desktop where the photos are.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm going away for 3 months and as my netbook is on it's last legs, I'm seriously thinking about getting one of these instead.

Has anybody got a keyboard case for them? A quick google shows this rather posh model, but at almost half the cost of the device, seems overkill. 







All the other ones look a bit shit though, adding to the size of the machine.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 16, 2012)

Well, it is actually quite small - even a really compact keyboard is going to be noticeably wider, if it's usable and not some sort of netbook style RSI-machine. I wouldn't fuss too much about a keyboard case, I'd just get a small external keyboard (presumably those exist).


----------



## Dusty Bint (Sep 16, 2012)

oh, misread.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2012)

16GB Nexus 7 available for just £180 + £15 Play voucher from Tesco. Deal!
http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/goo...irect-collect-store-for-180-with-code-1313062


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2012)

This doesn't look particularly elegant but seems remarkably cheap - £9.99 for a leather case with built in keyboard:








http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008QBFFR8/


----------



## elbows (Sep 17, 2012)

I might actually finish my app this week! Its come a long way since I first thought it was nearly done. Since it doesnt run very well on older hardware I've decided to make it require ICS or newer.


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 17, 2012)

I seem to have bought one for £179 at Gatwick. I haven't managed to get my £15/ €20 play store credit as it's not liking my bank cards. I'm hoping that is because I'm in France. 

Anyway! I've got an app to force screen rotation.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Sep 17, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> I seem to have bought one for £179 at Gatwick.


16gb or 8gb version?


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 17, 2012)

FaradayCaged said:


> 16gb or 8gb version?


16


----------



## Tankus (Sep 20, 2012)

editor said:


> 16GB Nexus 7 available for just £180 + £15 Play voucher from Tesco. Deal!
> http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/goo...irect-collect-store-for-180-with-code-1313062


 
played around with it in PC world ....the shops tablet expert didn't seem to know anything other that what was written on the price tag ...ah well

........just ordered from tescos with an 8gb card for my camera  £184 ....cheers for the coupon link


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 20, 2012)

Anyone thinking of getting one and wanting the £15 credit has to do it by the 30th. http://support.google.com/googleplay/bin/answer.py?hl=en-GB&answer=2670129


----------



## Callum91 (Sep 21, 2012)

Just sold my 8GB version to my dad for £100. It was nice for awhile but in the end I hardly ever used it, and on the rare occasions I felt myself reaching for the device I thought to myself ''I could be doing this on my smartphone/laptop''. It was nice whilst it lasted but it was a totally redundant product, to me.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Sep 21, 2012)

I am thinking of selling my 16gb one to purchase the basic Transformer, it was my first tablet purchase and on hindsight I think a 10" would of been better suited to my needs, as well as the dock being a huge bonus...


----------



## elbows (Sep 21, 2012)

FaradayCaged said:


> I am thinking of selling my 16gb one to purchase the basic Transformer, it was my first tablet purchase and on hindsight I think a 10" would of been better suited to my needs, as well as the dock being a huge bonus...


 
Interesting. Its pretty clear that 7" and 10" tablets are quite different beasts, and I can see why there may be a dilemma or wrong purchasing decision as a result.

I was talking to someone at whats left of the company I used to work for and she has borrowed both an iPad 2 & a Nexus 7, and cant decide which one, if either, she should buy.

Personally despite quite enjoying the nexus 7, the larger ones have a broader range of uses, and so Id find it very hard to give anyone advice confidently. I'm an app fiend and for that reason I really cant bring myself to recommend larger android tablets at the moment. Unless the core apps & functionality are what you mostly use the tablet for, 10" androids dont make the most of the larger screen size, not enough apps. My present buying advice (not that you asked for any!) is to wait for the windows 8 tablets and see how well received they are and whether they have an effect on the broader market.


----------



## elbows (Sep 21, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> Anyone thinking of getting one and wanting the £15 credit has to do it by the 30th. http://support.google.com/googleplay/bin/answer.py?hl=en-GB&answer=2670129


 
Doh, I should have finished my app quicker if I wanted to cash in on this. I was really hoping they would keep the offer going longer than this, and I get the feeling that despite nexus 7 sales probably being impressive this device isnt going to turn around Googles Play Store fortunes singlehandedly. I have a sinking feeling, perhaps prematurely but I just cant shake it. The fact I dont hear much more bitching about android apps might suggest I have atypical needs? I just spent an evening with an ipad again and its like night and day, the contrast is depressing.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Sep 21, 2012)

elbows said:


> is to wait for the windows 8 tablets and see how well received they are and whether they have an effect on the broader market.


I wouldn't be caught dead with a Windows _anything_.


----------



## Tankus (Sep 22, 2012)

considering Asus's suppliers  are at maximum production capacity and should be getting close to 1.5 million units per month by Christmas and still selling out between delivery's its bound to make a difference to googles play store just on sheer sales volume 

I've seen quite a few places now advertising at £180 .... be a fairly long time before the MKII comes out methinks


----------



## Tankus (Sep 22, 2012)

Gone for two keyboards








 couldn't make up my mind ...not bad for £25


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2012)

I bought the one on the right for my phone ages ago. It's a bit meh.


----------



## Tankus (Sep 22, 2012)

it arrived about half an hour ago

I'm using speech to text this now..........I'm quite stunned


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2012)

Tankus said:
			
		

> it arrived about half an hour ago
> 
> I'm using speech to text this now..........I'm quite stunned



Good stunned.?


----------



## Tankus (Sep 22, 2012)

well good 
it feels like as big a jump as from the spectrum 48k to windows 95
impressed
​


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 22, 2012)

I keep getting confused that it's not a phone. Not for talking but quite often I share stuff via whatsapp.


----------



## Tankus (Sep 22, 2012)

I've  never had a smart phone   before.      so this is quite a fascinating experience for me

 Heh.   predictive text too


----------



## hiccup (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm posting this via speech to text

that's pretty impressive actually


----------



## Tankus (Sep 23, 2012)

And it links into my NAS without even an app !....online 4TB drop box , music , photos.... the whole works , but Ill have to re organise my photo folders to be smaller , the NAS interface doesn't seem to work under android ....but the directory is visible ..... so it is accessible........ just  not so pretty


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2012)

This is rather nifty. The power's all gone from my house and - doh! - my laptop wasn't charged up, but thanks to a nifty combo of the Nexus, my phone as a wi-fi hotspot and an old fashioned Dell full-size keyboard, I'm pretty much able to work as normal.


----------



## Tankus (Sep 25, 2012)

yeah ..that small keyboard is a bit pants ......actually worse than the touch screen one , syncing was dead easy though ...not had the rollup one yet ....might play around with it more 

this was a good buy  





 A snug fit ...magnetic sleep ....and I like the hand strap  *£7.95* 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008IEGSPG/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00


----------



## Firky (Sep 26, 2012)

The longer I own this N7 the more I love it. 

Oh and the BBC have just released an iplayer app for it, and it's a bit rubbish but it is only the initial release.

Best purchase of the year!


----------



## elbows (Sep 26, 2012)

What sort of battery life are people getting if they have the screen on a lot? I've mostly only used this device for great lengths of time with my app, and I was looking for a more general usage scenario for comparison - is it living up to the spec and the reviews about battery life which have mostly been rather positive?

Meanwhile my main complain about this device is that it seems to have come with a Jeffrey Archer book which is proudly on display in a widget - argh!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 26, 2012)

elbows said:


> Meanwhile my main complain about this device is that it seems to have come with a Jeffrey Archer book which is proudly on display in a widget - argh!


 
Burn it. Burn it with fire.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 28, 2012)

It's a rude little machine. "Couldn't find a face" it says, snidely, when I stare at the FaceLock screen.


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2012)

elbows said:


> What sort of battery life are people getting if they have the screen on a lot? I've mostly only used this device for great lengths of time with my app, and I was looking for a more general usage scenario for comparison - is it living up to the spec and the reviews about battery life which have mostly been rather positive?


I haven't measured it, but battery life seems great and more or less what's been quoted.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 28, 2012)

Posted from my nexus 7!


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 28, 2012)

This thing is wicked. I've not even tried an apps yet


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 29, 2012)

How many millions has this sold now, 5/10?


----------



## scifisam (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm using my daughter's nexus now - the inbuilt keyboard is very good for a touchscreen. Can't figure out how to highlight text though - anybody? Holding and dragging just moves the window around.


----------



## Firky (Oct 1, 2012)

scifisam said:


> I'm using my daughter's nexus now - the inbuilt keyboard is very good for a touchscreen. Can't figure out how to highlight text though - anybody? Holding and dragging just moves the window around.


 
Use the flat of your finger and keep it still, after a moment it'll appear.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 1, 2012)

It does, but will only highlight one word.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 1, 2012)

Do you get the blue flag bits?


----------



## Tankus (Oct 1, 2012)

Ive just found an app that turns my nexus into a metal detector ....WTF ?



https://play.google.com/store/apps/...ult#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImtyLnNpcmEubWV0YWwiXQ..

and it does work ...as I can use it to track power cables behind plasterboard

other stuff like 


> Measure length, angle, distance, height, direction and sound with your phone.
> Smart Tools is a complete package of 5 app sets. It includes 5 Pro sets for a total of 15 tools. In a word, All-in-One.
> Set 1: Length, Angle, Slope, Level, Thread - Smart Ruler Pro
> Set 2: Distance, Height, Width, Area - Smart Measure Pro
> ...














just trying out firefox for android ...not bad ...easy sync to desktop ...


----------



## Firky (Oct 1, 2012)

Am getting that *runs off upstairs*


----------



## Firky (Oct 1, 2012)

It just maxes out the reading when I run the metal detector :-\


----------



## elbows (Oct 1, 2012)

firky said:


> It just maxes out the reading when I run the metal detector :-\


 
I think Peter Cook identifies the problem around the 2 mins 45 second mark of this.


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 1, 2012)

Can anyone recommend me a case?

I can be pretty brutal with my stuff so hard wearing would be nice.  Built in USB thingy so I can plug in my camera and/or SD card would be awesome.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 1, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> Do you get the blue flag bits?


 
Yep, but when I drag my finger to highlight a paragraph, the window moves instead.


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 1, 2012)

editor said:


> Yes there is - either by downloading these files:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
quoted, cos I'm going to try this tonight!


----------



## Firky (Oct 1, 2012)

elbows said:


> I think Peter Cook identifies the problem around the 2 mins 45 second mark of this.


 
That is waht I suspected


----------



## Firky (Oct 1, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> quoted, cos I'm going to try this tonight!


 
Why? There's a BBC player out now that works.


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 1, 2012)

firky said:


> Why? There's a BBC player out now that works.


 
Is there? The iplayer doesn't work 

Is it the TV catchup app? https://play.google.com/store/apps/...e#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLG51bGwsImNvbS5nemVyby50diJd


----------



## Firky (Oct 1, 2012)

Boooooooooooooooooooooooom!

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...pci51ay5jby5iYmMuYW5kcm9pZC5tZWRpYXBsYXllciJd


----------



## contadino (Oct 1, 2012)

Tankus said:


> Ive just found an app that turns my nexus into a metal detector ....WTF ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
25¢ for that Smart Tools app now.


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 1, 2012)

firky said:


> Boooooooooooooooooooooooom!
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/...pci51ay5jby5iYmMuYW5kcm9pZC5tZWRpYXBsYXllciJd


 
Nice one!


----------



## Firky (Oct 1, 2012)

contadino said:


> 25¢ for that Smart Tools app now.


 
It's worth nothing that only half of them work because of the lack of a rear camera on the N7.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 1, 2012)

aaaaargh, still can't decide whether to get one or wait a bit, maybe for 3G 
my PC unit is slow and old and struggling and having to sit at a desk is a pain.
got a San Francisco phone that i don't use that much beyond basic stuff so feel like i'm not sure i can justify it.
usually get hand me down kit and never had a laptop.

and i've never seen one irl! will have to actually go into a shop for a look/play


----------



## Tankus (Oct 1, 2012)

firky said:


> It just maxes out the reading when I run the metal detector :-\


Not got a case with magnetic sleep by any chance........... the magnets mess it up..?..?

Not tried the other apps yet. About the camera thingy

Edit 
TV catchup app.  All the freeview Channels plus a few internet ones I had never seen before.  All works flash is not an issue


----------



## Firky (Oct 1, 2012)

Nah I took it of the case before trying it. I'll restart it later.


----------



## corieltauvi (Oct 2, 2012)

Just bought a Nexus at Tesco today. I didn't understand why but they gave me an extra £10 off. I didn't even haggle - I would pay extra not to haggle.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 2, 2012)

Broken Sword for 25p turned out to be the highlight of the discount apps promotion. Liked that.


----------



## mack (Oct 3, 2012)

Bought the Pool/Snooker game, it's really good, me and the missus are playing the Snooker all the time, however she's not playing "properly", she's just blasting the balls and doing amazing (lucky) shots


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 3, 2012)

monsters ate my condo remains my favourite game so far.  

Also downloaded 'horn' which is a massive 1.7gb of game for 25p.  It looks good, but has terrible clichéd writing and story.  Plays pretty well but I've not much to compare it with, I think it's zelda like but I've not really played zelda.  Once in a while you blow a horn, like that ocarina thing.  Sometimes you chop things up with a sword and occasionally jump up and down.  Worth the 25p, no idea how much they want for it now.


----------



## gawkrodger (Oct 3, 2012)

First problem I've encountered. Joined love film instant (for free) but it doesn't appear to work - appears to need ms silverlight. Any ideas how I can fix this?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 3, 2012)

So... Owners..... 

Would you still buy this again today?


----------



## Tankus (Oct 3, 2012)

defo 

I'm getting my mam one .....for her 80th as well


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2012)

Badgers said:


> So... Owners.....
> 
> Would you still buy this again today?


Yep, yep and thrice yep.


----------



## elbows (Oct 3, 2012)

gawkrodger said:


> First problem I've encountered. Joined love film instant (for free) but it doesn't appear to work - appears to need ms silverlight. Any ideas how I can fix this?


 
I'm not convinced you can - there is no silverlight for Android, and although LoveFilm have an android app I dont think it lets you watch films.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2012)

Better off getting NetFlix.


----------



## gawkrodger (Oct 3, 2012)

Except Netflix has a shite selection


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 3, 2012)

Trade it in for a Kindle Fire HD, probably the best bet for consuming Amazon content such as Lovefilm


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> Trade it in for a Kindle Fire HD, probably the best bet for consuming Amazon content such as Lovefilm


True. Except it's not as good as the Nexus and there's tens of thousands of apps you won't be able to run.

e.g. http://gizmodo.com/5941148/7-great-android-apps-you-cant-get-on-the-kindle-fire


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 3, 2012)

editor said:


> True. Except it's not as good as the Nexus and there's tens of thousands of apps you won't be able to run.
> 
> e.g. http://gizmodo.com/5941148/7-great-android-apps-you-cant-get-on-the-kindle-fire


 
You say not as good as the Nexus. That all depends doesn't it...it's better at streaming Lovefilm for instance. Anyway, I'm not saying one is better than the other myself, it's all about the user's needs.


----------



## elbows (Oct 3, 2012)

Badgers said:


> So... Owners.....
> 
> Would you still buy this again today?


 
Well there havent been any nasty surprises with the hardware, it performs as hoped. The letdown for me remains software for android devices that are bigger than a phone. There isnt enough stuff that shows off the device at its best, although this is no reason to avoid if you have a certain range of uses for a 7" tablet that are already met by existing apps.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2012)

elbows said:


> Well there havent been any nasty surprises with the hardware, it performs as hoped. The letdown for me remains software for android devices that are bigger than a phone. There isnt enough stuff that shows off the device at its best, although this is no reason to avoid if you have a certain range of uses for a 7" tablet that are already met by existing apps.


Just about everything I use looks great on the Nexus. No complaints at all, really.


----------



## Tankus (Oct 3, 2012)

32gb version due out very soon


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 4, 2012)

The one thing that would be really useful would be some kind of equivalent to apple airplay so I could fling video over to the telly without wires. Is this possible at all on the Nexus?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 4, 2012)

isn't that what the ball thing is?
http://www.google.com/nexus/#/q


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 4, 2012)

The Ball crashed before it got started, though the few who pre-ordered got one for free - reviewed ball supposedly due but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 4, 2012)

That thing would've flopped at that price...


----------



## ddraig (Oct 4, 2012)

i see! fair enough


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> So... Owners.....
> 
> Would you still buy this again today?


 
Qualified yes. I really wanted an e-reader for the tube, and I was seduced by the promise of app-based fun into the bargain. I would mark down the e-reader functionality compared with a Kindle, not just on the light and screen issues but also on the ease with which one can press the wrong bit of the screen and lose one's place in the book. But it's a lovely toy and cheap enough to buy for no good reason.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 4, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> The Ball crashed before it got started, though the few who pre-ordered got one for free - reviewed ball supposedly due but I'm not holding my breath.


 
what no way?

Huh.. way! http://www.engadget.com/2012/08/01/google-begins-shipping-free-nexus-q-pre-orders/ - lucky buggers.

TBH, the main thing the ipad has over the nexus is air play screen mirroring. It would be so good to fling iplayer, or sky go over to the telly. If the nexus could do this I'm in.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Oct 5, 2012)

Badgers said:


> So... Owners.....
> 
> Would you still buy this again today?


 
Yup.  As a device I use it as much as my iPad.  Each has strengths & weaknesses, but overall I think I prefer Android & the nexus.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Oct 5, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> TBH, the main thing the ipad has over the nexus is air play screen mirroring. It would be so good to fling iplayer, or sky go over to the telly. If the nexus could do this I'm in.


 
I thought you also needed the (100 quid) Apple TV to do that?  Seems a bit pointless to me, when with the nexus you can use the HDMI cable out.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 5, 2012)

Lemon Eddy said:


> I thought you also needed the (100 quid) Apple TV to do that? Seems a bit pointless to me, when with the nexus you can use the HDMI cable out.


 
I thought the Nexus didn't have HDMI out?


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> I thought the Nexus didn't have HDMI out?


It doesn't.

here's how you can stream movies:
http://www.ekoob.com/stream-music-nexus-7-android-computer-tv-wifi-dlna-11442/


----------



## corieltauvi (Oct 5, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> I thought the Nexus didn't have HDMI out?


I think the Nexus 7 originally did but it was dropped from recent spec


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Oct 5, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> I thought the Nexus didn't have HDMI out?


 
Sorry, you're right.  Don't know why I got it in my head there was a micro usb to HDMI adapter, but a quick search shows I was completely wrong.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2012)

corieltauvi said:


> I think the Nexus 7 originally did but it was dropped from recent spec


No, it's never had HDMI. At these prices, something has to give!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 5, 2012)

editor said:


> It doesn't.
> 
> here's how you can stream movies:
> http://www.ekoob.com/stream-music-nexus-7-android-computer-tv-wifi-dlna-11442/


 
What a fudge. If your PC is on you may as well stream directly from it and use your Xbox or whatever as a controller, and it's not much use if you're travelling.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Oct 5, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> What a fudge. If your PC is on you may as well stream directly from it and use your Xbox or whatever as a controller, and it's not much use if you're travelling.


can't you make the same argument about airplay though?  If I need an Apple TV to watch it on my tv, why not just play direct from that?


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> What a fudge. If your PC is on you may as well stream directly from it and use your Xbox or whatever as a controller, and it's not much use if you're travelling.


It's a fucking amazing £159 tablet offering astonishing value for money, not a high-end media controller.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2012)

editor said:


> It's a fucking amazing £159 tablet offering astonishing value for money, not a high-end media controller.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 5, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> What a fudge. If your PC is on you may as well stream directly from it and use your Xbox or whatever as a controller, and it's not much use if you're travelling.



That's more than a fudge its a fuck up.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 5, 2012)

But I'm less bothered about streaming avi files because I hardly ever download movies. I want to fling live TV over the internet, or catchup TV over to a bigger screen - that could be iplayer, 4OD, sky go, netflix or whatever... I guess its just not possible with a Nexus 7.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> But I'm less bothered about streaming avi files because I hardly ever download movies. I want to fling live TV over the internet, or catchup TV over to a bigger screen - that could be iplayer, 4OD, sky go, netflix or whatever... I guess its just not possible with a Nexus 7.









You really should have researched this before spending all of £180.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 5, 2012)

editor said:


> You really should have researched this before spending all of £180.


 
I haven't spent anything as I don't own a Nexus 7. My asking about this is research.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I haven't spent anything as I don't own a Nexus 7. My asking about this is research.


Oh, in that case I suggest you look at cheapo tablets with HDMI out - there's loads of them - although any flinging will have to be done via a cable. For real wireless flingability, a Samsung TV/tablet combo looks a winner.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 5, 2012)

editor said:


> Oh, in that case I suggest you look at cheapo tablets with HDMI out - there's loads of them - although any flinging will have to be done via a cable. For real wireless flingability, a Samsung TV/tablet combo looks a winner.


 
Is there a Samsung tv/tablet combo you can recommend that will do something equivalent to Apple AirPlay?


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Oct 5, 2012)

So 





skyscraper101 said:


> But I'm less bothered about streaming avi files because I hardly ever download movies. I want to fling live TV over the internet, or catchup TV over to a bigger screen - that could be iplayer, 4OD, sky go, netflix or whatever... I guess its just not possible with a Nexus 7.


So what you actually want is a cheap device for streaming online content to a TV? 

http://www.roku.com/uk


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 5, 2012)

Lemon Eddy said:


> So
> So what you actually want is a cheap device for streaming online content to a TV?
> 
> http://www.roku.com/uk


 
Nearly there but I want something that I can use a UK http proxy with, through a browser. iPlayer will almost definitely be IP geoblocked through a Roku in the USA. I doubt you can get 4OD, Sky Go etc either.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 5, 2012)

Thousands of people being screwed out of their $25 Google Play credit it seems...surprising lack of outrage over this abuse of their consumers...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 5, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Thousands of people being screwed out of their $25 Google Play credit it seems...surprising lack of outrage over this abuse of their consumers...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 5, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


>





Was just messing around playing the kind of silly comment you'd expect if this was Apple.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2012)

How are people being screwed out of their $25 Google Play credit?


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 5, 2012)

I managed to get mine sorted before the deadline. Realised it wasn't working as was trying to use my g+ name.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2012)

Here's a frothing rave review of the Nexus 7. 


> For the sofa, there’s no doubt that an iPad remains a far more comfortable size, with a screen that’s better suited to web browsing and reading text. However, Google’s little beauty easily has the edge as a travelling companion. It’s the perfect size to hold in one hand, and Google Play’s books and movies make it great for flights and hotel rooms.


http://www.bit.com.au/Review/318108,the-nexus-7-reviewed-the-gold-standard-for-budget-tablets.aspx


----------



## Tankus (Oct 5, 2012)

What's with the jelly beans/ flash issue.....?


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2012)

You can download the flash plug in from Adobe's site


----------



## Tankus (Oct 6, 2012)

It won't ...not supported


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Oct 6, 2012)

Tankus said:


> It won't ...not supported


You definitely can, because I"ve done it.  Instructions here:

http://www.xda-developers.com/android/adobe-flash-on-the-nexus-7-and-other-jelly-bean-devices/


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Oct 6, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Nearly there but I want something that I can use a UK http proxy with, through a browser. iPlayer will almost definitely be IP geoblocked through a Roku in the USA. I doubt you can get 4OD, Sky Go etc either.


 
You seem to be shifting the goalposts here.  So, you want a device that can run a proxy, can run all of the streaming programs, and output to a TV?

How about the transformer prime?  It can definitely run a proxy (I use tunnelbear on my nexus, but it'll work on any Android device)and has an HDMI out.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2012)

Tankus said:


> It won't ...not supported


Right here: http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/archived-flash-player-versions.html


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 6, 2012)

Lemon Eddy said:


> You seem to be shifting the goalposts here. So, you want a device that can run a proxy, can run all of the streaming programs, and output to a TV?
> 
> How about the transformer prime? It can definitely run a proxy (I use tunnelbear on my nexus, but it'll work on any Android device)and has an HDMI out.


 
Thanks, I was considering tunnelbear for sure. The reason I didn't bring up the proxy thing was because that is already sorted, I'm asking about mirroring on the nexus thread because I've already considered the Roku and Netgear NeoTV and they won't do what I want.

However, if this works, it may be able to do airplay type mirroring with an apple tv device without the HDMI requirement?

AppleTV AirPlay Media Player
https://play.google.com/store/apps/...=W251bGwsMSwxLDEwMiwiY29tLnphcHBvdHZhcHBsZSJd

The verdict seems pretty split though if its good or not 

Alternatively there's the WDTV live media player, but that also has pretty mixed reviews:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/...r#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEwMiwiY29tLnphcHBvdHZ3ZCJd

All I want to do is mirror the sound and image from a nexus, onto a bigger TV without wires. But I'm not about to shell out for a WDTV or an Apple TV without knowing it will work.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 6, 2012)

Lemon Eddy said:


> You definitely can, because I"ve done it.  Instructions here:
> 
> http://www.xda-developers.com/android/adobe-flash-on-the-nexus-7-and-other-jelly-bean-devices/



That's nice and straight forward.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2012)

Took me five seconds to get Flash on my Nexus. Go to Adobe site --> click on link --> done.

Nice to have the choice, really.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 6, 2012)

Is there any reason to do that other than iplayer? Seems to involve installing another browser and presumably the machine is optimised for Chrome.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 6, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Is there a Samsung tv/tablet combo you can recommend that will do something equivalent to Apple AirPlay?


Does Apple Airplay / mirroring ever actually work to a decent / functional standard?

I've got a MBP and an iPad 2, both of which are frankly shit at mirroring. The quality of mirrored programmes just isn't worth bothering with - stuttering all over the place. IDK, maybe an iPad 3 is the dog's bollocks and can handle things far better, or maybe our wifi router is particularly shit. But streaming via Airplay - round ours, at least - has so far looked like a non-starter.

e2a: ooaaaaah. I'm moderately surprised to find that, on a test run of Strictly Come Dancing via iPlayer, my iPhone seems to handle streaming / Airplay better than either of ^^^ those 2 devices. So I guess maybe the iPad 3 does, too.


----------



## Tankus (Oct 7, 2012)

I have got flash ...but I occasionally get messages that jellybean will no longer accept flash updates ...its the updates that don't seem to be supported ....(I'm not rooted yet)


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Does Apple Airplay / mirroring ever actually work to a decent / functional standard?


I've seen live demos of Samsung TV/tablet/phone demo looking pretty damn impressive, but never tried them myself (when I get things home the awesomeness of most gadgets tends to evaporate pretty quickly). 

This amateur video certainly looks pretty impressive.  Wish my home set up did this!


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Oct 7, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> That's nice and straight forward.


 
That was the link I used when I first bought the Nexus, and it took me the best part of 4 minutes to setup.  From the look of Editor's link, there's now a much more straightforward way of doing it, which is nice.  I'm still waiting for a way to get flash on my iPad, but to be honest I'm not holding my breath there.


----------



## magneze (Oct 9, 2012)

Android 4.1.2 is reportedly incoming, with home screen rotation.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2012)

magneze said:


> Android 4.1.2 is reportedly incoming, with home screen rotation.


I've already solved that with Apex launcher but huzzah anyway!


----------



## elbows (Oct 9, 2012)

Just about to finally release my app, initially for the Nexus 7 only. Wahey for lengthy delays, now I am extra-stuffed if I hardly sell any copies. May as well wait for the update and make extra sure it works ok on that before I release I guess.


----------



## Tankus (Oct 9, 2012)

Anyone had it yet..... apparently the Download s have started !


And a bit pants. ............high probability that the 32gb version is going to replace the 16.....very soon


----------



## elbows (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh silly me, I forgot that Google update strategy is annoying because it can leave me waiting days for an update that others already have their hands on. Maybe I will not wait till the point update before releasing my app after all.


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2012)

I haven't had the update yet. There's no hurry for me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 10, 2012)

elbows said:


> Just about to finally release my app, initially for the Nexus 7 only. Wahey for lengthy delays, now I am extra-stuffed if I hardly sell any copies. May as well wait for the update and make extra sure it works ok on that before I release I guess.



What's the app?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 10, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Alternatively there's the WDTV live media player, but that also has pretty mixed reviews:
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/...r#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEwMiwiY29tLnphcHBvdHZ3ZCJd


I've got a WDTV Live and it's utterly brilliant. Not seen that app before though (I just use my phone as a remote control for the box), will investigate.


----------



## elbows (Oct 10, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> What's the app?


 
I'm being coy about it since Im not very good at talking about my own creations. I'll post the demo video when its ready.


----------



## Firky (Oct 10, 2012)

No updates here either, maybe it has already updated as I have automatic updating enabled.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 10, 2012)

elbows said:


> I'm being coy about it since Im not very good at talking about my own creations. I'll post the demo video when its ready.



Fair enough, if you change your mind PM me.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 10, 2012)

firky said:


> No updates here either, maybe it has already updated as I have automatic updating enabled.


If you go to the bottom of settings and into about tablet it should say what version you're running.

I'm on 4.1.1


----------



## Firky (Oct 10, 2012)

Android Version 4.1.1 here too,


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 10, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I've got a WDTV Live and it's utterly brilliant. Not seen that app before though (I just use my phone as a remote control for the box), will investigate.


 
Let us know how you get on


----------



## scifisam (Oct 11, 2012)

I do not understand the flash download instructions one bit. It keeps saying things like "simply side-loading the apk" as if those are actual words. Before this you have to install browser - not a web browser, but something called browser. And that is also not just a matter of finding an ap and downloading it, but requires complicated installs. 

Apologies for any typos. Can't make the screen go landscape, and it's too small to read in normal font, but doesn't adjust to font size - some of the typing space isn't visible.

On YouTube, it won't switch to landscape. What am I doing wrong?

My phone has better video capability than this device.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 11, 2012)

It sounds like the rotation lock might be on. If you pull down the notification bar from the top of the screen, there should be an icon that looks like a padlock inside some arrows. Touch it to unlock.


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 11, 2012)

hey let's try this album sarah is a list was album f f f f there is a list for the worm facebook there is a list for the worm facebook there is a list brilliant


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 11, 2012)

Speech to text


----------



## elbows (Oct 11, 2012)

The demo video isnt done yet but I think if nexus 7 owners search on google play for songjets then my app might show up now. Its 79p.


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2012)

No free version to try out? Surely not?


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2012)

Here's the page. Good luck with this!
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pixelromp.songjets







It's listed as only being compatible with my Nexus and not my S2, Transformer or HTC Flyer, btw.


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 11, 2012)

Is it one of those live wallpaper things?

Looks nice but I don't ply music on my nexus


----------



## elbows (Oct 11, 2012)

Cheers. Oh how I now hate that screenshow, I had real trouble doing it justice with screenshots because the movement of the fluid simulation is what makes the app. So I better get on with the video really!

And yeah, I deliberately made it only available for the Nexus 7 to start with for a number of reasons I wont bore you with in detail right now, except to say its to do with cpu power, resolution, the UI and me not wanting to release it for devices I havent tested it with myself yet.


----------



## elbows (Oct 11, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Is it one of those live wallpaper things?
> 
> Looks nice but I don't ply music on my nexus


 
Its an app rather than live wallpaper for now. I did do a live wallpaper version but I haven't included it at this time, whilst I work out how to deal with the lack of UI for wallpapers and a couple of performance issues. It does have a mode where the smoke and fluids are generated in the absence of music, its still kind of pretty but the lack of connection between the music and the visual makes this mode less compelling.


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2012)

elbows said:


> And yeah, I deliberately made it only available for the Nexus 7 to start with for a number of reasons I wont bore you with in detail right now.....


I think you should add that to the description (at the top) so people don't try and buy it if they've any other device.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 11, 2012)

It doesn't appear for me, so maybe it is being filtered.


----------



## Tankus (Oct 11, 2012)

Just had the update...... horizontal home screen........ yeah


----------



## Firky (Oct 11, 2012)

I can't find my Nexus 

I can see it connected to the router so it is in the house (or outside).


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2012)

firky said:
			
		

> I can't find my Nexus
> 
> I can see it connected to the router so it is in the house (or outside).



Cerberus app?


----------



## Firky (Oct 11, 2012)

Not installed, I have the GPS disabled by default to save the battery anyway. It'll turn up but it's not in the usual places.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 11, 2012)

Fridge?


----------



## thriller (Oct 11, 2012)

Well, got myself one of these:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aftermarket...NQXS/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1349980679&sr=8-3

And one of these:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dualshock-S...4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1349980714&sr=1-4

And now playing this:



Also dead trigger and r-type


----------



## Tankus (Oct 11, 2012)

Toilet?


----------



## Firky (Oct 11, 2012)

No updates. Even if I force it to check for updates it says I am up to date.


----------



## mack (Oct 12, 2012)

firky said:


> No updates. Even if I force it to check for updates it says I am up to date.


 
Same for me, so I backed up and did a factory reset, update popped up straight away.

This tool for the Nexus is the bollox... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1809195
You can pretty much do everything you need really easily.


----------



## Firky (Oct 12, 2012)

mack said:


> Same for me, so I backed up and did a factory reset, update popped up straight away.
> 
> This tool for the Nexus is the bollox... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1809195
> You can pretty much do everything you need really easily.


 
Cheers,

May do that later on.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 12, 2012)

I r update!


Was in the pub, didn't prompt it or anything.


----------



## Firky (Oct 12, 2012)

Maybe it hasn't updated because I haven't charged it for days, it's only on 10%


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 12, 2012)

Chemistry's hasn't updated and he's basically next to me.


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm not really that bothered about the update tbh.

Soon come.


----------



## thriller (Oct 13, 2012)

got my update yesterday. cant say I've noticed much difference....


----------



## contadino (Oct 13, 2012)

I got updated yesterday. Haven't noticed much difference except that I ditched Apex Launcher because the home screen rotates nicely.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 14, 2012)

16GB @ comet.co.uk

£180.49 (With Code) 
http://bit.ly/SZkFDp


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 14, 2012)

I spent all yesterday tethered to my phone. I seem to have found how to run down the s3 battery.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 14, 2012)

Would there be any problem using an HTC Desire HD to tether (wifi hot spot?) one of these? It is on T-Mobile with unlimited data.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 14, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Would there be any problem using an HTC Desire HD to tether (wifi hot spot?) one of these? It is on T-Mobile with unlimited data.


£7 pcm tethering charge. Officially. I'm not sure whether it gets tagged onto bills - the last time I was intensively tethering was 2009ish. They certainly state that there's a tethering charge, though, despite it being enableable on most t-mobile phones. (Or, at least, the two that I've had that've come with tethering.)


----------



## Badgers (Oct 14, 2012)

mrs quoad said:
			
		

> £7 pcm tethering charge. Officially. I'm not sure whether it gets tagged onto bills - the last time I was intensively tethering was 2009ish. They certainly state that there's a tethering charge, though, despite it being enableable on most t-mobile phones. (Or, at least, the two that I've had that've come with tethering.)



Hmmm. £7 a month is doable but a bit of a pain. Will have a look to see if there is a workaround (cheat) on that  

See I am nearly convinced I am going to get a Samsung Galaxy Note II for my upgrade. 

However I don't do a lot of calling, my HTC DHD is starting to get a bit slow but does fine for calling and my contract is up on the 04/11/2012. So I could not upgrade and become a free agent. The temptation is to go to a cheaper (sim only) tariff and buy the Nexus 7 instead of a new (most likely 24 month) contract on the Note II costing me about £800.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't play with my s3 nearly as much as before I got my n7.  If I were just popping out somewhere I'd probably still use my phone tho.

Have you played with an n7? Do you have large pockets or carry a bag? I always have a bag but then, I'm wearing dresses.


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't know anyone who's been tethering their phones 'illegally' on regular phone deals being caught out. I think you have to really go to town to get caught.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 14, 2012)

wtfftw said:
			
		

> I don't play with my s3 nearly as much as before I got my n7.  If I were just popping out somewhere I'd probably still use my phone tho.
> 
> Have you played with an n7? Do you have large pockets or carry a bag? I always have a bag but then, I'm wearing dresses.



I had a quick fiddle with Eds (fnarr) and liked it. I have to write a +/- list between that and the Note II and have a think. 

I am making about 100mins of calls and 100 texts per month give or take. So about 3 or 4 texts and 3-4 minutes of calls per day. Seems the phone/text side of my smart phone use is very low. 

Ideally I don't want to carry two devices about. I do have big pocket though and carry a man-bag so not that bothered. Both devices use the same charger and will only need one set of headphones. 

Question is how much better is the Note II than the Nexus 7? If at all?


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2012)

If you're happy with the site of the Note II, I'd get that as it's the most versatile of all the gadgets.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 14, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> If you're happy with the site of the Note II, I'd get that as it's the most versatile of all the gadgets.



I think size wise it would more than suffice. How do they compare in terms of speed? 

Partly I think getting a Nexus 7 16GB with no contract for less than £200 sits a lot better than a Note II contract lasting 18-24 months. 

The Note II is 4G though... 

Arrrrrgh


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2012)

If I could only get one device - and my pockets were big enough - I'd get the Note II.


----------



## Firky (Oct 14, 2012)

I had an hour to kill on Thursday so had a look around Comet, one of the sales team was saying that the Nexus 7 has been out selling the iPad lately and the only two tablets they really shift is the Nexus and iPad, he's never had anyone come in asking for the Blackberry.

Also no orders for Windows 8... but why would you when Android is free!


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2012)

firky said:


> I had an hour to kill on Thursday so had a look around Comet, one of the sales team was saying that the Nexus 7 has been out selling the iPad lately and the only two tablets they really shift is the Nexus and iPad, he's never had anyone come in asking for the Blackberry.


That doesn't surprise me at all. It's a great format.

No wonder Apple are rumoured to be busy embarking on monster u-turn and releasing an iPad Mini!


----------



## Firky (Oct 14, 2012)

Well for less than half the price you can have a tablet that is just as capable as the iPad, and it's brilliant value for money. I love mine!


----------



## elbows (Oct 14, 2012)

Comparing a phone to a tablet is somewhat tricky. Do you have a use for the stylus?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 14, 2012)

elbows said:
			
		

> Comparing a phone to a tablet is somewhat tricky. Do you have a use for the stylus?



Not really a need for the stylus but will give it a good go. I like drawing cartoon fish so it may help there. 

Comparing the two is not that hard. I do need a phone but I barely use the phone/text, just travel a bit so need a connection aside from wifi.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Oct 14, 2012)

firky said:


> Well for less than half the price you can have a tablet that is just as capable as the iPad, and it's brilliant value for money. I love mine!


Same here. Picked this up on a whim,  and now use it more than my iPad.


----------



## rich! (Oct 14, 2012)

In airport last weekend, cracked and spent 179 on the 16gb version.

It fits a suit jacket inside pocket perfectly and runs all day on one charge.

*drools*


----------



## rich! (Oct 14, 2012)

Badgers said:


> So... Owners.....
> 
> Would you still buy this again today?


Might buy a couple more for work. Anyone seen any bulk pack offers?


----------



## rich! (Oct 14, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> What a fudge. If your PC is on you may as well stream directly from it and use your Xbox or whatever as a controller, and it's not much use if you're travelling.


You need to install Aqua mail. Works offline, does IMAP folder management and resyncs perfectly when reconnected. Spent an entire flight cleaning my email tree...


----------



## Firky (Oct 14, 2012)

rich! said:


> In airport last weekend, cracked and spent 179 on the 16gb version.
> 
> It fits a suit jacket inside pocket perfectly and runs all day on one charge.
> 
> *drools*


 
You wear a suit?!


----------



## rich! (Oct 14, 2012)

firky said:


> You wear a suit?!



Well, it does fit my professional persona better than a "fuck bush" tee and combat boots...


----------



## Firky (Oct 14, 2012)

Just more accustomed to seeing you with twigs in your hair, covered in mud, smelling faintly of scrumpy and in a high vis jacket and camos.


----------



## rich! (Oct 14, 2012)

firky said:


> Just more accustomed to seeing you with twigs in your hair, covered in mud, smelling faintly of scrumpy and in a high vis jacket and camos.



Tend to only have the phone on me then  though that might change with current tablet love...

Anyway, *scrumpy*?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## elbows (Oct 16, 2012)

Finally got a video of my app done. Selling any copies looks like it will be a challenge!


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2012)

I think part of the problem is that you've offered no free trial (I hardly ever buy an app without trying it) and the graphics look like they should be fed on to a larger screen - and the Nexus is one of the few tablets that is incapable of doing this.


----------



## elbows (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes, although there are numerous other factors too, and I've partly deliberately not done a free version yet so I can try to learn something about how much difference these factors make. Obviously I wont be able to draw too many solid conclusions about android in general from sales of a single app, but I've already found a few things that probably put some developers off.

Anyway I'll probably deliver more detailed thoughts on this stuff once plenty of time has passed, doesnt seem right to get too deeply into it at the same time as initially launching it.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2012)

elbows said:


> Yes, although there are numerous other factors too, and I've partly deliberately not done a free version yet so I can try to learn something about how much difference these factors make. Obviously I wont be able to draw too many solid conclusions about android in general from sales of a single app, but I've already found a few things that probably put some developers off.
> 
> Anyway I'll probably deliver more detailed thoughts on this stuff once plenty of time has passed, doesnt seem right to get too deeply into it at the same time as initially launching it.


I'm not sure your experience would be too representative as you've built an app for just one device that hasn't got the ability to do the one thing that your app would be best suited for. Add in the fact that you're offering no trial version and I'm not surprised that no one's buying.

Have you sent it out to reviewers?


----------



## elbows (Oct 16, 2012)

I thought I'd already hinted that I am aware that my experience with one app is not suitable for making sweeping generalisations about selling android software. However during the process I discovered some things that do apply more generally, such as the way Google handle sales taxes, and the minimum pricing they have set in some currencies.

Although some potential users would probably like tv-out, I disagree that this is the one thing my app would be best suited for. But I wont bore you with the details right now, lets just say its mostly beyond my control for this particular app.

As for reviewers etc, Im taking everything very slowly, and it may make no sense to push it hard until there is a free version available.

Cheers.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2012)

elbows said:


> Although some potential users would probably like tv-out, I disagree that this is the one thing my app would be best suited for.


Well, I'm only one user, but it's the only use I'd have for it.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 16, 2012)

I like the tune.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 17, 2012)

Well that would be mildly irritating: http://www.theverge.com/2012/10/17/3515604/nexus-7-32gb-price-rumor


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2012)

hiccup said:


> Well that would be mildly irritating: http://www.theverge.com/2012/10/17/3515604/nexus-7-32gb-price-rumor


 
Good news for people who were waiting in the wings  but a bit shit for the 16GB buyers  



> An anonymous tip on Friday revealed to Droid-Life that at least one other retailer listed the 32GB Nexus 7 for sale, and this one came with an expected ship date: Oct. 24. Following this revelation, Android Community reported that sending the 32GB Nexus 7's product number through Google produced multiple other listings for a 32GB version.


 
http://www.techradar.com/news/mobile-computing/tablets/32gb-nexus-7-could-ship-oct-24-1102377


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2012)

hiccup said:


> Well that would be mildly irritating: http://www.theverge.com/2012/10/17/3515604/nexus-7-32gb-price-rumor


Oh, I dunno. I got the Nexus for a great price and with just about all technology, it's only going to get cheaper/better over time.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 17, 2012)

If I hadn't got mine cheap and with the £15 play credit I'd be annoyed at that.

But then. I've got a white s3. It's not fair that early adopters are punished. :wail:


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2012)

They seem to be selling at decent prices second hand. 
£165 (£155 with £10 postage) after 26 bids for this one on eBay today. 

Given that these can be picked up for £180 delivered still that is very small drop in price from new tech.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 17, 2012)

Badgers said:


> They seem to be selling at decent prices second hand.
> £165 (£155 with £10 postage) after 26 bids for this one on eBay today.
> 
> Given that these can be picked up for £180 delivered still that is very small drop in price from new tech.


 
Why would anyone buy a second hand one, with all the risks that goes with it, for such a small saving?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Why would buy a second hand one, with all the risks that goes with it, for such a small saving?


 
My point was people _are_ buying them second hand for a fair bit of money.
Useful if someone was thinking they really wanted a 32GB after purchasing a 16GB then they can recoup a fair amount of what they spent.


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 17, 2012)

what can I use to read .epub files? What's the best option?  Will the supplied ebook reader do it?


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 17, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> what can I use to read .epub files? What's the best option? Will the supplied ebook reader do it?


.pdf readers?

I've only googled goodreader (which I use with moderate consistency on my iPad), but that suggests it's .epub friendly and available on android.

Having said that, I can't remember whether or not it's free.


----------



## Firky (Oct 17, 2012)

Battery life seems marginally better since the update.


----------



## contadino (Oct 18, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> what can I use to read .epub files? What's the best option? Will the supplied ebook reader do it?


 
I use Aldiko. It's pretty good for epub and pdfs


----------



## emanymton (Oct 18, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Good news for people who were waiting in the wings  but a bit shit for the 16GB buyers
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techradar.com/news/mobile-computing/tablets/32gb-nexus-7-could-ship-oct-24-1102377


I have only had mine a couple of weeks so a little bit annoying, but that is the way it goes with tech. if you wait you will get a better item for the same price, but you have dive in at some point or you would never buy anything. Also don't forget the £15 free credit has stopped.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2012)

My plan is thus...

Pick up a Google's Nexus 7 32GB when it is launched, hopefully for £200 if rumours are right
Switch my HTC DHD to a Three SIM Only monthly contract - £18.90pcm for unlimited internet and tethering with loads of mins/texts
Transfer all apps and such across from the HTC DHD to the Nexus 7 
Then root the HTC DHD and use it to tether the Nexus 7 and make/receive the occasional calls I still get 
When the Samsung Galaxy Note II drops to a sexy price then I will get that on a new contract and sell the HTC DHD
Nexus 7 will either be kept or sold depending on my financial situation and love of the gadget


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2012)

New Argos gift guide: 







Also hints of a $99 version


----------



## ddraig (Oct 18, 2012)

ooooh 
any updates on a 3g version?


----------



## tarannau (Oct 18, 2012)

Blimey, Google's shares have apparently been suspended after they were released early (accidentally apparently), revealing a drop in 3rd quarter profits of 20%. Share price rapidly down by 9%

It may help explain why Google are so keen to subsidise the Nexus mind. Early reports seem to suggest that the advertising revenue from searches is dropping unexpectedly quickly, catching the market unawares. One of the reasons suggested is that in app advertising is cannibalising revenue, which puts Google's efforts on the Nexus a little more into context


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2012)

How are Google going to survive?!!

Oh. They still made billions.


> But while earnings were down significantly year over year, the company still hauled in over £1.3 billion of income on £8.7 billion of revenue. That’s got to count for something, right?
> 
> The release came earlier than expected; Google’s not holding a call to discuss the quarter until later, and the numbers usually roll out about an hour before that. But since they’re here, let’s talk about ‘em! Google and its affiliates brought in £7.1 billion in revenue, of which £4.8 billion came from Google-owned sites. Paid clicks were up 33 per cent (that’s good!) but cost-per-click, a crucial profitability metric, fell 15 per cent year over year (that’s bad!).
> 
> ...


----------



## tarannau (Oct 18, 2012)

Love the hyperbole. Not sure I've ever got anywhere near put Google on death watch, but it helps explain their efforts in subsidising, or at least making minimal profits, on the Nexus. It's an interesting gamble, buying their way into another market to help preserve share of search/advertising revenues. Good for the consumer, perhaps not for makers of other tablets trying to enter the market, Android competitors particularly.


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2012)

tarannau said:


> Good for the consumer, perhaps not for makers of other tablets trying to enter the market, Android competitors particularly.


Good for the consumer suits me.


----------



## elbows (Oct 18, 2012)

tarannau said:


> Love the hyperbole. Not sure I've ever got anywhere near put Google on death watch, but it helps explain their efforts in subsidising, or at least making minimal profits, on the Nexus. It's an interesting gamble, buying their way into another market to help preserve share of search/advertising revenues. Good for the consumer, perhaps not for makers of other tablets trying to enter the market, Android competitors particularly.


 
Although I agree in some ways, I wouldnt quite put it like that. I dont think todays results have much to do with their nexus strategy.

All the ad-related companies know they need to be on mobile. Google came up with android not to buy their way in, they were already in, but to prevent them getting locked out in future, and to have more control.

But the problem is that cost-per-click on mobile is lower than desktop, reflecting the fact that the people buying the adverts currently believe people are less likely to actually make purchases on their mobile device. I am under the impression that people are also less likely to click on adverts on their mobile. All the companies can really do is hope this behaviour changes over time, and also try alternative approaches such as developing new modes of user interaction with things such as siri and google now, with plans to monetise this stuff more if it catches on.

It also sounds like cost-per-click is falling in general, so todays woes arent all about mobile.

As for the nexus, it can be seen as a response to generally poor android tablet sales, the continued ipad dominance, the threat that amazons own subsidised tablet universe has to google, trying to give the google play store additional momentum, and a pre-emtative strike against microsofts imminent tablet efforts. It was very wise of them to do this, we might well be reading lots of lazy but sort of true 'failure and death of the non-amazon android tablets' articles by now if they had just sat around and done nothing.


----------



## Firky (Oct 18, 2012)

How much is everyone using of their HDD space on their N7? I'm using just over a third. 

As I've said before, the places I tend to use it always have an internet connection: pubs, trains, cafes, at home in bed etc.


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2012)

elbows said:


> As for the nexus, it can be seen as a response to generally poor android tablet sales, the continued ipad dominance, the threat that amazons own subsidised tablet universe has to google, trying to give the google play store additional momentum, and a pre-emtative strike against microsofts imminent tablet efforts. It was very wise of them to do this, we might well be reading lots of lazy but sort of true 'failure and death of the non-amazon android tablets' articles by now if they had just sat around and done nothing.


It's worth noting that the iPad's dominance is already in free fall against the rise of Android devices- hence Apple jumping into the 7" market.



> In 2011, 81 per cent of tablet computers owned in the US were Apple iPads, but in 2012 that number fell to just 52 per cent, according to a report from the Pew Research Centre and the Economist Group
> http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/dig...n-ipad-mini-20121017-27r4z.html#ixzz29gTK6h5b


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 18, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I've got a WDTV Live and it's utterly brilliant. Not seen that app before though (I just use my phone as a remote control for the box), will investigate.


 
Did you get a chance to test that app out? Any good?


----------



## elbows (Oct 18, 2012)

editor said:


> It's worth noting that the iPad's dominance is already in free fall against the rise of Android devices- hence Apple jumping into the 7" market.


 
That fits with my point, since its the amazon 7 inchers and the nexus 7 which have made this possible. Unless I've missed impressive sales of other android tablets, which is quite possible, please let me know where to look if I have.

I dont think I would use the phrase free fall, it doesnt seem to quite do justice to the state of the 10ish" tablet market, but I'm a bit out of date with reliable figures. I would certainly describe the 7" android successes as extremely impressive, a big story worth shouting about repeatedly. But the end of ipad dominance will be a big deal and I dont want to tell that story prematurely, especially when we dont yet know how microsoft are going to fare in the larger tablet space, or apple in the smaller one.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't believe that only 52% of tablets owned in the US are iPads, unless you include a huge number of Kindles in that.


----------



## elbows (Oct 18, 2012)

Perhaps Apple will start taking people to court for copying Jobs reality distortion field


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I don't believe that only 52% of tablets owned in the US are iPads, unless you include a huge number of Kindles in that.


21% is Kindle Fires, but it's worth bearing in mind that the 48% market share for Android doesn't include sales for the Nexus 7, so the Android share is probably greater now.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 19, 2012)

Where does that come from?


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Where does that come from?


Err, the Pew Research Centre Project?

http://www.journalism.org/analysis_report/device_ownership


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 19, 2012)

A link to the report where the graph came from? I didn't see it in the first article. It would be remiss of me not to read the report, after all.


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> A link to the report where the graph came from? I didn't see it in the first article. It would be remiss of me not to read the report, after all.


Well it has the name at the bottom.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 19, 2012)

Is there an actual report then, which has the methodology and the criteria and definitions?


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Is there an actual report then, which has the methodology and the criteria and definitions?


Google is thataway but you have heard of Pew Research, yes?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2012)

So for the earlier buyers...

When you first got your Nexus what should you do?
Is it worth rooting or something before setting up?

Any recommended cases?


----------



## elbows (Oct 19, 2012)

That data is based on surveying 9,513 US adults, 22% of whom own a tablet.

http://www.journalism.org/analysis_report/future_mobile_news
http://www.journalism.org/analysis_report/device_ownership


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2012)

> Among those who have both a tablet and smartphone, there is some operating system loyalty. A majority of iPad owners who also have smartphones have an iPhone (57%); just 32% have an Android phone. Similarly, 66% of those who have an Android tablet have an Android phone; 29% have an iPhone.


With Android sales massively dominating the smartphone market, that would suggest that there's a substantial amount who would prefer to buy an Android tablet


----------



## rich! (Oct 19, 2012)

Has anyone tried using a WiFi portable storage device with the Nexus?

 ( Svn checkout has eaten half my space already...)


----------



## Firky (Oct 20, 2012)

Badgers said:


> So for the earlier buyers...
> 
> When you first got your Nexus what should you do?
> Is it worth rooting or something before setting up?
> ...


 
I use this case:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Google-Nexu...BFQK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1350692486&sr=8-2

I also bought a second 2 amp charger because the one it comes with has a pathetically short lead and they're less than a fiver on ebay.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2012)

Good price £10 cheers. 

I have to pick up a cable anyway as I just busted one


----------



## Firky (Oct 20, 2012)

The apps I have, off the top of my head:

BBC News
BBC iPlayer
Guardian
Independent
Smart Tools
Google Night Sky
Sky Go
iPlayer
WDTV Remote (pointless if you don't have a WDTV box)
Various weather apps as I have a thing for the weather
Nikon Lenses
Ikea 
TFL
Newcastle Metro & Buses
Swiftkey 3 (awesome, it is a must)
Couple of games I never play
eBay
Cormac McCarthy book, Blood Meridian
TapaTalk 3 and TapaTalk HD

Few more like wiki and Nat Geo, wifi scanners and so on


----------



## Firky (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh Kik is dead good too, it's a multiplatform IM. I mainly use it to chat to teeps in the wee hours as it works on her iPhone.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2012)

I mainly use WhatsApp for IM stuffs. Is Kik better/different then?


----------



## Firky (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't know, I've only used Skype and it is better than that. Not as clunky.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2012)

Skype is fine on PC but too slow on phone. WhatsApp is great for photos and such.


----------



## magneze (Oct 20, 2012)

Tapatalk HD eh? Interesting - much better than the phone version?

Flipboard, TuneInn & BubbleUPNP are all worth getting too.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 20, 2012)

I wish it was less easy accidentally to turn off.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2012)

magneze said:
			
		

> Tapatalk HD eh? Interesting - much better than the phone version?
> 
> Flipboard, TuneInn & BubbleUPNP are all worth getting too.



Got the Flipboard and TuneIn radio apps but not this bubble thing.


----------



## Firky (Oct 20, 2012)

magneze said:


> Tapatalk HD eh? Interesting - much better than the phone version?


 
It has potential but is still in development, at the moment is specifically designed for 7" tablets.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2012)

Acer 7" tablet with 8gb storage but an SD slot. Seems a bit weak compared to the Nexus. 

www.theverge.com/2012/10/18/3520294/acer-iconia-tab-a110-price-date-official


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 21, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Acer 7" tablet with 8gb storage but an SD slot. Seems a bit weak compared to the Nexus.
> 
> www.theverge.com/2012/10/18/3520294/acer-iconia-tab-a110-price-date-official


For so long as Google are selling at cost, that's kinda likely to be the norm. Isn't it?

Not much point trying to compete with similarly-specced tablets at a similar price on the same OS, if you're hoping to get any profit out of it. Unless google are doing something wrong, and / or I'm missing something?


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2012)

They're not selling them at cost. 


> Google And Asus's Tidy Profit On Nexus 7 Necessitates An iPad Mini
> However, a new analysis by iSuppli suggests that Google and Asus may be making a nice profit on each unit of the Nexus 7, as the total bill of materials or the gross cost adds up to just around $150 for the Nexus 7. The $199 Nexus 7 8 GB variant costs exactly $151.75 to build while the $249 Nexus 7 16 GB variant costs $159.25. This implies gross margins of nearly 25% to 35% for the device, which are closer to what Apple makes on each iPad.


http://www.forbes.com/sites/greatsp...-profit-on-nexus-7-necessitates-an-ipad-mini/


----------



## Firky (Oct 21, 2012)

If Google and Asus do a new model every year to 18 months I'll probably upgrade each time seeing as they're so cheap. I loved my iPad but because it cost so much at the time I found it difficult to upgrade to the later models. Can't say if that was intentional planning on Google's behalf but it is going to push unit costs down if others feel like I do.

I was actually toying with the idea of buying a second Nexus to use as a media player and internet radio in the kitchen but it seemed a bit extravagant and lazy.


----------



## elbows (Oct 21, 2012)

editor said:


> They're not selling them at cost.
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/greatsp...-profit-on-nexus-7-necessitates-an-ipad-mini/


 
Thats somewhat misleading.

Here is the report that article was based on:

http://www.isuppli.com/Teardowns/Ne...exus-7-Carries-$157-BOM-Teardown-Reveals.aspx



> When additional costs are considered, IHS estimates that Google will at least break even on sales of the 8GByte model, priced at $199—and will make a modest profit on the 16Gbyte version, which is priced at $249.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2012)

http://thenextweb.com/google/2012/1...-announce-at-its-android-event-on-october-29/

Google will release a 32GB variant of the Nexus 7. However, our source also tells us that there will be a second 32GB variant that will offer HSPA+ (3G) support.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 21, 2012)

I was going on the basis of this, linked to in Badgers' link (which states it's being sold at cost):



> Asus' Chairman Jonney Shih and Google's head of Android Andy Rubin have revealed that the Nexus 7 is being sold at cost, and was built in just four months. "Our engineers told me it is like torture," Shih tells _All Things D._Asus was told that the Nexus tablet was to be ready in four months, must be high-end, and should not cost over $200. "They ask a lot."
> 
> ...
> 
> It's clear to all that Google is pitching its tablet as a direct competitor to Amazon's Kindle Fire. However, unlike the Fire, the Nexus 7 has a quad-core Tegra 3 SoC and a 1280 x 800 laminated display — so how is Google selling it at the same price? "When it gets sold through the Play store," says Rubin, "there's no margin, it just basically gets (sold) through." _All Things D_ elaborates that Google is also absorbing the marketing costs associated with the device. When asked if he thinks this cost structure will make life difficult for other Android manufacturers to sell tablets, Rubin insisted there is "plenty of room left for Android tablet innovation."


 
http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/28/3122811/nexus-7-manufacturing-cost-design-time


----------



## elbows (Oct 21, 2012)

Well to be fair to editors point, thinking on that issue has moved slightly over recent months, in part because the 16GB model was shown to have a bit more wiggle room between the costs and the sales price, and because of how well that model seems to have sold compared to the 8GB one.

My main problem with the Forbes article is that it went too far by suggesting the profit margins were comparable to the ipad. Thats way too much of a leap from one extreme to the other.

Google would not have needed to do the nexus 7 thing at all if margins were in the same league as the likes of the iPad, we would already have seen decent manufacturers do their own at that sort of price range if it was such a nice earner. And Amazons devices would have to have been even cheaper by comparison to these, given the business model they are using.

But there is some devilish detail here that means other manufacturers may follow suite in future, despite the tighter margins.

The biggie is number of sales. Manufacturers have been burnt by lacklustre android tablet sales in the past. But Google made it easy for Asus to go for the nexus 7 idea. Asus will put up with reduced margins compared to other products they sell in exchange for having the braggings rights of 'number 1 selling android tablet', and less risk and costs that arent directly related to quantity of tablets manufactured. Their brand gets out there in a big way and they are still making a profit on each device sold, because Google are taking on the marketing costs and are willing to go without the share of profit that the partner/distribution & retail channels would normally want to make. And by doing a lot of marketing (I see nexus 7 ads all over the web all the time) and setting such a low retail price, Google have endured that these things sell by the millions, making the whole venture worth it from the Asus point of view.

Its also worth noting the the previous failure of non-amazon android tablets to sell in really decent quantities appears to have been one of the factors that drove the component costs of the nexus 7 down! Also the impressive sales of the failed PlayBook tablet when they knocked the price down a lot probably gave some juicy clues about potential if the price was right.

Taking the pretty safe assumption that android 7" tablet sales are now proven, other manufacturers will want a piece of the action, but only when the margins improve to the extent that they can still make some money after all the other costs such as marketing are taken into account. But they should wait a while, and will probably concentrate their efforts on both android and windows 8 larger tablet sector for now. When looking for profit, squeezing yourself into a tight fight between amazon and google, with their deep pockets and revenue objectives unrelated to hardware, probably isnt the most appealing idea just now.

Finally I see the news of the 32GB Nexus as more proof that Google are far more interested in staving off the amazon threat than in making money directly on the nexus 7.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2012)

Badgers said:
			
		

> http://thenextweb.com/google/2012/1...-announce-at-its-android-event-on-october-29/
> 
> Google will release a 32GB variant of the Nexus 7. However, our source also tells us that there will be a second 32GB variant that will offer HSPA+ (3G) support.






			
				ddraig said:
			
		

> ooooh
> any updates on a 3g version?



@ddraig


----------



## ddraig (Oct 21, 2012)

woot! cheers 
my first mention too!


----------



## elbows (Oct 21, 2012)

Ugh, I listened to the last google investors conference call in order to check my opinions about google & the nexus 7. Nothing I heard made me think any different. Google are typical corporate cagey buggers who dont like to break down their revenue, profits and costs any more than they have to.

So the initial indicators for the nexus 7 are buried in some large numbers that cover an array of other things too. But the numbers have changed enough to be quite confident the nexus 7 effect is in there and quite notable, but not enough to do interesting calculations with.

For exampe one person asked why the costs of sales & marketing had gone up 18%, and the answer was that the nexus 7 was the most signifiant reason. They said they had great reviews of the device so decided to make the most of the opportunity by splashing out on marketing.

Other revenue (ie not advertising) had gone up to $666 million from $385 million the same quarter a year previous, and this was said to be driven by the nexus 7.

Other costs of revenue had gone up to $3.78 billion from $1.17 billion the same quarter a year previous. These costs include datacentre costs, equipment costs, and costs associated with the nexus 7.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2012)

Sold early in the US for $249  

http://www.product-reviews.net/2012/10/21/32gb-nexus-7-tablet-breaks-embargo-with-price/


----------



## thriller (Oct 22, 2012)

the frustating thing I find about Nexus 7 is the lack of games that have PS3 controller support. Recently found:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...ogle.jawsrevenge&feature=search_result#?t=W10

and wish i could play this with the PS3 controller. Have only found a handful of games that offer controller compatability.


----------



## elbows (Oct 23, 2012)

A question for people since I'm failing miserably at this myself:

If you wanted to show off the nexus 7 to someone, what are the best apps to do so? Ideally ones that look great, with nice smooth UI and take some advantage of the screen size rather than just showing a larger version of what you'd get on a smartphone with similar res.


----------



## Firky (Oct 23, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Sold early in the US for $249
> 
> http://www.product-reviews.net/2012/10/21/32gb-nexus-7-tablet-breaks-embargo-with-price/


 
Teehee! 

Didn't ebuyer over here do something similar and Google slapped their wrist by not supplying them with further N7's until a week or two after the release? I ended up buying mine from Tesco and it came the next day or I'd have used my favourite leccy retailer, ebuyer.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2012)

elbows said:


> A question for people since I'm failing miserably at this myself:
> 
> If you wanted to show off the nexus 7 to someone, what are the best apps to do so? Ideally ones that look great, with nice smooth UI and take some advantage of the screen size rather than just showing a larger version of what you'd get on a smartphone with similar res.


Google Currents, Pocket, Flipboard...


----------



## hiccup (Oct 23, 2012)

elbows said:


> A question for people since I'm failing miserably at this myself:
> 
> If you wanted to show off the nexus 7 to someone, what are the best apps to do so? Ideally ones that look great, with nice smooth UI and take some advantage of the screen size rather than just showing a larger version of what you'd get on a smartphone with similar res.


Tweetcaster is well optimised for a tablet.

I think Flipboard looks really good on the N7, espeically to browse photography sites (although you do get the occasional stretched/pixelly image).

And Asphalt, the driving game, has pretty swish graphics.


----------



## elbows (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions, will report back once I've tried them.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2012)

£169 for the 16GB in HMV shops


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice apps:
BeWeather - Full on Apple-style eye candy fluff
Greater London A-z - the entire chuffing A-Z on your machine for a fiver
Excellent Twitter apps: Plume, UberSocial and Tweetcaster (there's loads more)
Soundhound - recognise tunes
ACalendar+ superb calendar app
AirDroid - transfer files from your desktop easily
Analytix - fabulously over the top Google Analaytics graphs
JotterPadHD - very nice writing app with lovely interface
News360 - big shiny news app
TVCatchup  - turns your tablet into a TV
Viewranger - download Ordnance Survey maps


----------



## elbows (Oct 23, 2012)

Flipboard is good, cheers for that tip.

I want to like Google Currents but its not showing quite enough text for a lot of the stories, far too many ... everywhere. Stupidly enough it works much better on a smartphone with comparable resolution, less stories on a page but no dreaded ...


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2012)

elbows said:


> Flipboard is good, cheers for that tip.
> 
> I want to like Google Currents but its not showing quite enough text for a lot of the stories, far too many ... everywhere. Stupidly enough it works much better on a smartphone with comparable resolution, less stories on a page but no dreaded ...


If you want more text with your news there's untold amounts of alternatives. I use Reader HD.


----------



## Firky (Oct 23, 2012)

editor said:


> Viewranger - download Ordnance Survey maps


 

Oohhh

*goes off to fetch N7*


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2012)

You have to pay for them though!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 23, 2012)

Alternative if you get MMTracker, then you can get a torrent of every OS map in the country and it will read them. It's been pulled from the offical app store, but is still floating about.


----------



## elbows (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the app tips. Tried a handful of them so far, some are pretty good, some ok. Will try some more tomorrow.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2012)

The website Very.co.uk is taking pre-orders for the 32GB now. 
Price is £202.95 delivered but there is a code (2D894) for NEW customers. 
£30 off orders over £70 meaning that people can order the 32GB version for £172.95 delivered. 
You can also save a bit more by going through topcashback (7.07% for NEW customers) which would take the purchase price close to £160 

I have heard mixed reports about very.co.uk so it _may_ not be smooth sailing on this.


----------



## Radar (Oct 25, 2012)

Badgers said:


> The website Very.co.uk is taking pre-orders for the 32GB now.
> Price is £202.95 delivered but there is a code (2D894) for NEW customers.
> £30 off orders over £70 meaning that people can order the 32GB version for £172.95 delivered.
> You can also save a bit more by going through topcashback (7.07% for NEW customers) which would take the purchase price close to £160
> ...


Pre-order option appears to be gone now!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2012)

Radar said:
			
		

> Pre-order option appears to be gone now!



I think they got flooded


----------



## elbows (Oct 25, 2012)

Signs of a 3G version:

http://www.engadget.com/2012/10/25/nexus-7-with-north-american-3g-passes-through-the-fcc/


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2012)

16GB Nexus 7 now available for £169.99 with a £10 voucher lobbed in.
http://www.pcworld.co.uk/gbuk/asus-google-nexus-7-tablet-pc-16-gb-15648510-pdt.html


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2012)

Come on pay-day


----------



## Firky (Oct 26, 2012)

Some great deals there especially if Google are still doing the £25 credit thing too.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2012)

The figures keep changing, but it seems that Android tablets are definitely on the rise: 


> Android has grabbed a 41% slice of the tablet market, according to one analyst, illustrating the success of the 7in form factor.
> 
> According to Strategy Analytics, Android-based tablets jumped from shipments of five million to more than ten million in the past three months - as the Google Nexus 7 and Amazon Kindle Fire HD 7in started to ship.
> While Apple increased its sales to 14m, its share of the market fell to 57% from 64% in the same quarter last year - although CEO Tim Cook claimed Q3 sales were held back by rumours about the now-launched iPad mini.
> Read more: Android grabs 41% of tablet market | News | PC Prohttp://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/377791/android-grabs-41-of-tablet-market


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2012)

Here's one for you spoddy types:


> As promised, Canonical has released a tool that lets you install Ubuntu Linux on the Google Nexus 7. Cleverly enough, it’s called the Ubuntu Nexus 7 installer, and it’s a relatively simple tool that you can use to install Ubuntu 12.04 on the 7 inch tablet.
> http://liliputing.com/2012/10/ubuntu-installer-now-available-for-the-nexus-7.html


----------



## hiccup (Oct 29, 2012)

http://www.theverge.com/2012/10/29/...-gesture-keyboard-multiple-users-photo-sphere



> Android 4.2 will obviously ship with the Nexus 4 and 10, and we're assuming other Nexus devices like the Galaxy Nexus and Nexus 7 will receive the update in the next few weeks as well.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 29, 2012)

Ooh, free music matching too:

http://googleblog.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/nexus-best-of-google-now-in-three-sizes.html


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2012)

There's some really interesting features in there...


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 29, 2012)

The resolution on that Nexus 10 (2560-by-1600) is just ridiculous


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 29, 2012)

This is all smashing news.

I'd like to have a feel of the Nexus 10, but I can't help but think it might feel a lot like an iPad as its the same size-ish, and we already know that doesn't feel as comfortable/portable as the Nexus 7. So, is the Nexus 10 purely a device to compete on every level with the ipad? Either way, the 32gig Nexus 7 looks like the one for me. Especially now the miracast thing in 4.2 has effectively levelled with the one thing I'd have gone for an ipad over it for: AirPlay mirroring to the TV.

What now irks me is that T-Mobile won't allow me to add another line on my account because I prepay (though they would if I was on a contract). So the ideal situation of 2 sim cards (one for my Galaxy Nexus, and the other for the Nexus 7) sharing the same data plan has just gone out of the window, and I'm loathed if I'm going to pay yet another monthly sub to them just for the benefit of having 2 sim cards. I don't get through the data allowance I already pay for as it is. So why can't I spread it over two devices. This is where giff gaff has it just right. Why can't we have a giff gaff equivalent here. *shakes fist*


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 29, 2012)

$25 /month for a measly 1.5Gb data only plan. They can do one.

I already pay $30 for 100 mins voice, 5Gbs data and unlimited texts. I barely go over 1GB of data. So sharing that with the Nexus would've been ideal. Bastards. I'm jus gonna have to do a lot of sim swapping/tethering which defeats the whole point of having an embedded sim slot.


----------



## SW9 (Oct 29, 2012)

just ordered the 32 gb nexus 7


----------



## SW9 (Oct 29, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a case?/???
Smashed my last one (nexus not case)


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2012)

@Firky recommend one earlier. He will be along in a minute I am sure


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 29, 2012)

Techcrunch bashing Google's decision not to include LTE on the Nexus 4. I don't buy it.

My non LTE galaxy nexus is already getting 3.5MBps down and 2.3MBps up on regular 4G (HSDPA+). That's perfectly good enough for video and audio. I really don't get why LTE is going to make my life any better. Do I really need mobile web pages to load so much faster? No. Google are doing the right thing, a non LTE phone is cheaper, and just as good without the superfast capacity.


----------



## elbows (Oct 29, 2012)

Sites like that are part of the 'must have latest greatest feature' crowd, driving the pace of change and manufacturers profits by accelerating the upgrade cycle.

Certainly in the UK I think people can still buy a non-LTE device today and not regret it in a hurry.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 29, 2012)

LTE just isn't enough of an incentive to make me pay through the nose to have it. In any case all the things that would most benefit from it, like video chat, streaming movies etc would eat through your data allowance so fast it'd be pointless. And in any case I usually do all that bandwidth hungry stuff from the comfort of my home. All I need out on the move is a fast enough connection to stream radio and check web pages.

Bollocks to LTE until there's a carrier who will allow unlimited data and tethering. Then, and only then, might it start to look appealing as an alternative to fixed broadband.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2012)

elbows said:


> Sites like that are part of the 'must have latest greatest feature' crowd, driving the pace of change and manufacturers profits by accelerating the upgrade cycle.
> 
> Certainly in the UK I think people can still buy a non-LTE device today and not regret it in a hurry.


Especially at the current prices. It's a high quality mid-priced device. I can't see that many folks wanting to pay huge prices for high high end connectivity when Wi-Fi/3G is perfectly adequate.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 29, 2012)

Slashgear: How does Android 4.2 Jelly Bean wireless display mirroring work?

This is truly excellent stuff. Apple had the edge with AirPlay Mirroring. I definitely considered it to be one of the key things Android lacked as I'm forever hooking my laptop/phone up to the TV. Being able to just fling it over wirelessly is going to be aces. Looking forward to the new sets with Miracast built in as standard in 2013.


----------



## Firky (Oct 29, 2012)

SW9 said:


> Can anyone recommend a case?/???
> Smashed my last one (nexus not case)


 
They were £20 when I bought mine, for a tenner they're a bargin.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Google-Nexu...BFQK/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1351543125&sr=8-3


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2012)

I think mine cost £9 with a stylus thrown in!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> I think mine cost £9 with a stylus thrown in!



Link


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Link


That was then. This is now.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> That was then. This is now.



What time is it?


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2012)

Badgers said:


> What time is it?


Time you gave up your dream of getting that case for £9 with a stylus thrown in.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 29, 2012)

sake


----------



## SW9 (Oct 29, 2012)

thanks firky, ordered


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2012)

Where did you order the 32GB from @SW9


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Oct 30, 2012)

hiccup said:


> Ooh, free music matching too:
> 
> http://googleblog.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/nexus-best-of-google-now-in-three-sizes.html


 
See, this is the great thing about having Apple and Google slugging it out.  They both have to keep upping their game or they fall behind, so the rate of progress in smartphones and tablets is great.  One of them comes out with a feature, the other has to match it and raise.   Apple comes out with airplay mirroring, Google roll out Miracast support.  Then Microsoft step into the fight, offering proper document editing and easily upgradeable storage.  

We can argue all we like about whether the openness of Android beats the more mature app and accessory offerings of iOS, but the one thing that's a certainty is that the competition between the two is good for the end user.


----------



## SW9 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey Badgers,
Ordered it last night from ebuyer and it arrived this morning.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2012)

SW9 said:


> Hey Badgers,
> Ordered it last night from ebuyer and it arrived this morning.


 
Cheers. I have ordered from PC World and pick up from store tomorrow. Managed to get a £10 voucher with the purchase which I will no doubt spend on tat.


----------



## Radar (Oct 30, 2012)

editor said:


> Time you gave up your dream of getting that case for £9 with a stylus thrown in.


Yeah. They're even cheaper now 

Well, not really once you include postage. My last one came in at £9.74 all in (with cheap bastard delivery)


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Radar said:


> Yeah. They're even cheaper now
> 
> Well, not really once you include postage. My last one came in at £9.74 all in (with cheap bastard delivery)


Mine has a cod carbon fibre finish That is a cheap imposter.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 30, 2012)

After waving my Nexus around on tubes and buses for months without anyone showing the slightest interest, now I am accosted daily by people asking me excitedly if it is an iPad mini.


----------



## Firky (Oct 30, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> After waving my Nexus around on tubes and buses for months without anyone showing the slightest interest, now I am accosted daily by people asking me excitedly if it is an iPad mini.


 
Do they suddenly lose interest when you tell them what it is and put the knife away?


----------



## Radar (Oct 30, 2012)

editor said:


> Mine has a cod carbon fibre finish That is a cheap imposter.


Oooh, hark at her


----------



## Firky (Oct 30, 2012)

Radar said:


> Oooh, hark at her


 
It also has a mock suede lining


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2012)

firky said:


> It also has a mock suede lining


The cod carbon fibre exterior combined with the mock suede lining really makes for an unbeatable combo.


----------



## Firky (Oct 30, 2012)

And no stylus to lose!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 30, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> After waving my Nexus around on tubes and buses for months without anyone showing the slightest interest, now I am accosted daily by people asking me excitedly if it is an iPad mini.


 
Saw my first ever Nexus 7 in the wild this morning. Literally never seen one in the wild before on public transport. Guy was reading the news...


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2012)

Looks like the Nexus 7 has sold around 3 million units to date, with sales picking up.
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/31/wh...s-nexus-7-sales-approach-1-million-per-month/


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2012)

editor said:


> The cod carbon fibre exterior combined with the mock suede lining really makes for an unbeatable combo.


----------



## Firky (Oct 31, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Saw my first ever Nexus 7 in the wild this morning. Literally never seen one in the wild before on public transport. Guy was reading the news...


----------



## elbows (Oct 31, 2012)

Popped into my former place of work today and discovered that someone had purchased a nexus 7 for home use and quickly sent it back out of disappointment. Apparently they had an ipad in the house already and it didnt compare. Being me I said 'because of the apps?' and they didnt instantly agree with my statement, but were not really able to explain what other factor could have been involved. They made some negative comment about the 'tv apps' for it not being so good. They mumbled something about getting an ipad for christmas instead, but they were not sure whether to go for the full sized ipad or the mini, so maybe they were just not sold on the smaller tablet size in general, I dunno.

Frankly despite droning on about apps I was still a little surprised to hear all this, and then I thought doh how can I mention this on u75 without it seeming just a bit too convenient given what I've been rambling on about recently. But its true, so Im going to risk posting this message  The person in question was a female who I assume is in her 20's, and I believe I've heard her describe herself as a geek in the past.


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2012)

elbows said:


> Frankly despite droning on about apps I was still a little surprised to hear all this, and then I thought doh how can I mention this on u75 without it seeming just a bit too convenient given what I've been rambling on about recently. But its true, so Im going to risk posting this message  The person in question was a female who I assume is in her 20's, and I believe I've heard her describe herself as a geek in the past.


They're shifting millions of the things and customer satisfaction levels seem very high. I've no doubt some people find it's not for them but you really need to give up telling everyone that it's all down to apps, just because that's what *you* think.

There are many people who are very happy with what's on offer, particularly for the price.


----------



## elbows (Oct 31, 2012)

I did as good a job as I could of describing a conversation I had today, and I went out of my way to wonder what non-app factor may have been involved. Unless someone can convince me that there is another big factor that differentiates these devices, I have no choice but to stick to my thoughts about apps, especially as I freely accept that plenty of users may be happy with what is on offer.

Please do bear in mind that half the reason I keep going on about this is that otherwise people like yourself try to insinuate that only idiots who have a hard-on for apple or like to throw their money around would possibly choose the ipad mini over the nexus 7.


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2012)

elbows said:


> I did as good a job as I could of describing a conversation I had today, and I went out of my way to wonder what non-app factor may have been involved. Unless someone can convince me that there is another big factor that differentiates these devices, I have no choice but to stick to my thoughts about apps, especially as I freely accept that plenty of users may be happy with what is on offer.


My girlfriend has just bought an Asus Transformer. She needs a capable machine for browsing, emailing, watching TV/movies, some web dev work, updating Wordpress etc etc., and after spending some time on mine decided that the Asus would be perfect.

So, no problem with apps there either.


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2012)

elbows said:


> Please do bear in mind that half the reason I keep going on about this is that otherwise people like yourself try to insinuate that only idiots who have a hard-on for apple or like to throw their money around would possibly choose the ipad mini over the nexus 7.


If someone has already invested a load of cash into iOS apps and doesn't mind paying a premium price for a small tablet, the iPad Mini is an excellent choice.  

Not for one second have I suggested that anyone would be an 'idiot' for buying an iPad Mini, and I don't like you trying to put those words in my mouth,_ thanksverymuch._


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2012)

But which is better?


----------



## emanymton (Oct 31, 2012)

Maybe I am missing out on something amazing but I have found apps to do everything I wanted with my nexus. The only one that bugged me was having to spend over £9 to get a decent app for editing word docs, but it is a great app. But I guess it depends on what you want out of a device. I image lack of inbuilt 3g would kill the deal for some but it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## magneze (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## maldwyn (Oct 31, 2012)

Owning apps shouldn't be a reason to avoid switching platforms. I probably use 20/30 'core' apps on my Apple devices, most of which are now available on the android platform - usually cheaper 

It would probably cost me less than £40 to switch.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2012)

So which is betterer?


----------



## emanymton (Oct 31, 2012)

Badgers said:


> So which is betterer?


Whichever one is right for you.


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 31, 2012)

For me, it's Apple.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2012)

maldwyn said:
			
		

> For me, it's Apple.



Based on?


----------



## Firky (Oct 31, 2012)

The Nexus simply isn't ostentatious enough.


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 31, 2012)

If I were to champion anything it would be consumer choice.

I doubt any of these multi-nationals give a fuck about that.


----------



## elbows (Oct 31, 2012)

editor said:


> If someone has already invested a load of cash into iOS apps and doesn't mind paying a premium price for a small tablet, the iPad Mini is an excellent choice.
> 
> Not for one second have I suggested that anyone would be an 'idiot' for buying an iPad Mini, and I don't like you trying to put those words in my mouth,_ thanksverymuch._


 
I'll apologise for that because when I went back to find the post that sponsored my outburst, it turns out it wasnt about small tablets at all, it was a response to someone else going off on a tangent about using expensive laptops in a library. Sorry about that.

So I'll change my criticism to being more along the lines of you sneering about peoples income and how much money they have to burn. You've done that in the past, but hopefully your completely fair enough comment about premium price is the new standard for how you'll talk about this factor in future. Nothing wrong with that, and now perhaps I will shutup.


----------



## elbows (Oct 31, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> If I were to champion anything it would be consumer choice.
> 
> I doubt any of these multi-nationals give a fuck about that.


 
As a lifelong fan of IT it makes me very sad that I cannot truly champion anything. To do so I'd require the hardware & software manufacturer to be owned by its employees for a start. And much as I'm no nationalist, it would be nice if more technology was made closer to its users.


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2012)

elbows said:


> I'll apologise for that because when I went back to find the post that sponsored my outburst, it turns out it wasnt about small tablets at all, it was a response to someone else going off on a tangent about using expensive laptops in a library. Sorry about that.
> 
> So I'll change my criticism to being more along the lines of you sneering about peoples income and how much money they have to burn. You've done that in the past, but hopefully your completely fair enough comment about premium price is the new standard for how you'll talk about this factor in future. Nothing wrong with that, and now perhaps I will shutup.


And that's another misrepresentation. The only time I made a snarky comment along those lines was when Hollis - an urban poster not noted for his wealth - asked about a laptop for the simple task of making notes in a library. Sunray insisted that a thousand pound MacBook machine was the only  'obvious' choice, and I was called deluded for suggesting that a £250 PC laptop of £389 Asus could perform the task just as well.  

Sunray then made a smug comment along the lines of "it's not my fault if you cant afford a MacBook" and was rightly laughed at by firky.


----------



## Firky (Oct 31, 2012)

As a lifelong fan of IT I think championing anything is futile as the entire industry is in a constant state of flux. What's brilliant today is rubbish the next day.


----------



## Firky (Oct 31, 2012)

editor said:


> Sunray then made a smug comment along the lines of "it's not my fault if you cant afford a MacBook" and was rightly laughed at by firky.


 
I don't think he meant it like that but it was funny 

"I couldn't help but noticing that my wife and I are considerably richer than than you"


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 31, 2012)

Nexus 7 is shifting a million units per month.


----------



## Firky (Oct 31, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> Nexus 7 is shifting a million units per month.


 
I love mine, I used it today to see if the draining board on the sink was adequately angled


----------



## elbows (Oct 31, 2012)

editor said:


> The only time I made a snarky comment along those lines was when Hollis - an urban poster not noted for his wealth - asked about a laptop for the simple task of making notes in a library.


 
I apologise if it turns out that was the only time, I thought I saw you having a dig at someone who mentioned pre-ordering two, one for a Christmas present, but maybe I got that wrong too. I dont think I'm on top form at the moment, or perhaps this is my usual standard an I've only just noticed


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2012)

Well, I now have a 32GB in hand (well in wife's hand as I type) and it feels nice. Very fast and a lovely 'hand' fit 

Not played properly yet. Late in the evening for me to be technical but will gloat/moan tomorrow


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 31, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> Nexus 7 is shifting a million units per month.



So if that holds steady it'll be less in total yearly than the iPad sales per quarter?


----------



## zenie (Oct 31, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Well, I now have a 32GB in hand (well in wife's hand as I type) and it feels nice. Very fast and a lovely 'hand' fit
> 
> Not played properly yet. Late in the evening for me to be technical but will gloat/moan tomorrow



Does it have whatsapp?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2012)

zenie said:
			
		

> Does it have whatsapp?



I don't think it will


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 31, 2012)

zenie said:


> Does it have whatsapp?


https://play.google.com/store/apps/...esult#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDMsImNvbS53aGF0c2FwcCJd
WhatsApp for Android


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2012)

Fez909 said:
			
		

> https://play.google.com/store/apps/...esult#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDMsImNvbS53aGF0c2FwcCJd
> WhatsApp for Android



Does it not link to phone number and contacts?


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 31, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Does it not link to phone number and contacts?


 
From the link:



> SAY NO TO PINS AND USERNAMES: Why even bother having to remember yet another PIN or username? WhatsApp works with your phone number, just like SMS would, and integrates flawlessly with your existing phone address book.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2012)

So not on tablet then


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 31, 2012)

Badgers said:


> So not on tablet then


 
Why wouldn't it be on a tablet?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2012)

Fez909 said:
			
		

> Why wouldn't it be on a tablet?



Dunno. I am guessing?


----------



## zenie (Oct 31, 2012)

It used to be on iPad but I can only get it if I jailbreak which I'm a bit scared about 

Works on tablets as it's web based.....


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh OK, I see your point now badgers....Nexus 7 doesn't have phone number therefore no way to link. Apologies!

After some quick Googling, you can get it, but there's a few slightly awkward steps to go through first (but it does not require rooting, which is Android's equivalent of jailbreaking @zenie)

Guide


----------



## mack (Oct 31, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> So if that holds steady it'll be less in total yearly than the iPad sales per quarter?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2012)

Cheers Fez. Will report back tomorrow


----------



## Tankus (Oct 31, 2012)

Using mine on some hols at the mo....in Tenerife.........Google cards and maps are well good....Bus routes...things to see.... plenty of games to play on the flight out too


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2012)

Google cards?


----------



## mack (Oct 31, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Google cards?


http://www.google.com/landing/now/


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2012)

Google cards rock my world.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> Google cards rock my world.



Added to my Any.DO list for tomorrow


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2012)

Google Now is about a zillion times more useful and practical than that half-baked, still-in-beta, bark-into-your-phone Siri nonsense, so in a normal world it would be seen as strange that the tech press didn't get in a similar moistened gusset sort of gush-rush over it.


----------



## BoxRoom (Nov 1, 2012)

I still really want one of these damn things! Only things stopping me are cash (would take me ages to save up), whether I actually _need*_ one and no 3G - isn't that a bit problematic out and about for streaming stuff and suchlike (if you can't tether)?

I do have my eye on the 32G one with 3G that will be coming out but that would take me even longer to save up for 


* Of course I don't _neeeeeeeeed_ one but I WANT ONE DAMMIT!


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2012)

There's now MORE cards. Woot!

If you look at this Google Now landing page, the following cards are listed as new: Flights, Hotels, Restaurant Reservations, Events, Packages, Movies, Concerts, Stocks, Developing Story & Breaking News, Nearby Attractions, and Nearby Photo Spots.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 1, 2012)

Can anyone advise of cheapest place to get 16gb version? Am looking to get 2 for my girls for Xmas... Hmmm and maybe one for me!!!


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 1, 2012)

I got a card saying that I'd walked six more miles in October than September.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2012)

£159 from Google play store is pretty good but not sure if includes shipping. 
HMV were selling for £169.99 in-store


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2012)

Mumbles274 said:


> Can anyone advise of cheapest place to get 16gb version? Am looking to get 2 for my girls for Xmas... Hmmm and maybe one for me!!!


The 16GB is just £159 on Google Play.
https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_7_16gb&feature=single-wide-banner


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks, will check out google play, do to think prices will come down in the next month or so?


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 1, 2012)

Mumbles274 said:


> Thanks, will check out google play, do to think prices will come down in the next month or so?


Unlikely, I'd say, as they've just dropped.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2012)

Mumbles274 said:


> Thanks, will check out google play, do to think prices will come down in the next month or so?


£159 is really, really cheap for what you're getting so I wouldn't bank on  it.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 1, 2012)

Now that iPad mini has priced itself out of my price-range, I'm all set to get one of these. I'm in the process of selling a load of unused gadjets (raspberry pi gone, eReader on ebay) before I can justify getting another toy


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks, now to try to decide if I really want one too or not!!!


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2012)

How cool is this? Google Now has just lobbed in a pedometer.




 
http://www.droid-life.com/2012/11/0...racks-miles-walked-and-biked-from-each-month/


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 1, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> I got a card saying that I'd walked six more miles in October than September.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 1, 2012)

And Chemistry got told he'd cycled some miles but he doesn't have a bike.


----------



## mack (Nov 1, 2012)

more google now stuff


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> And Chemistry got told he'd cycled some miles but he doesn't have a bike.


If Google says he cycled, he chuffing well _cycled. _


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2012)

Recommend me a launcher/widget for my home screen please


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Recommend me a launcher/widget for my home screen please


Apex Launcher.


----------



## 89 Til Infinity (Nov 2, 2012)

Was going to get this but been put off by the lack of support for an SD card. Not exactly new technology and google's excuse for not including was BS


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2012)

editor said:


> Apex Launcher.


 
Installing.


----------



## mack (Nov 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Installing.


Keep an eye on Apex in regards to how much battery it uses, on my phone it seemed to be a bit of a hog, Nova launcher is another alternative.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 2, 2012)

89 Til Infinity said:


> Was going to get this but been put off by the lack of support for an SD card. Not exactly new technology and google's excuse for not including it was BS


 
Seems to be a general trend. They can make more from selling you the more expensive option, otherwise lots of people would get the 8gb version and add a 32gb card for less then £15.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 2, 2012)

89 Til Infinity said:


> Was going to get this but been put off by the lack of support for an SD card. Not exactly new technology and google's excuse for not including was BS


SD card (or lack thereof) is increasingly a non issue - it's all about cloud storage when it comes to carrying round any more than 8 gigs of data.

Not ideal if you're travelling about in the outback and wishing to access your mega huge movie library, but I'd wager that accounts for less than 0.1% of people in the market who haven't exactly been shunning the device as its been shifting 1 million units a month.

8GB is quite reasonable for a few films, music and plenty of books even for a few days away from a wifi hotspot. 16GB/32GB is even better.


----------



## 89 Til Infinity (Nov 2, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> SD card (or lack thereof) is increasingly a non issue - it's all about cloud storage when it comes to carrying round any more than 8 gigs of data.


 
Unfortunately for me cloud computing does not make it a non issue. I have no reason to allow a corporation to have control of my data.

Would you let someone look after all your valuables in real life? Why do so with your data? I mean what's the point of owning a personal computer if it is not personal.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2012)

You seem quite cross about this 89 Til Infinity?


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2012)

89 Til Infinity said:


> Unfortunately for me cloud computing does not make it a non issue. I have no reason to allow a corporation to have control of my data.
> 
> Would you let someone look after all your valuables in real life? Why do so with your data? I mean what's the point of owning a personal computer if it is not personal.


Who looks after your email?


----------



## 89 Til Infinity (Nov 2, 2012)

editor said:


> Who looks after your email?


 
I don't use email apart from a few fake accounts to get me on forums and such 



Badgers said:


> You seem quite cross about this 89 Til Infinity?


 
Yeah i'm not comfortable with the idea if i'm honest.

There is such forced business campaigning happening with this at the moment it is making alarm bells ring.

Personally i prefer to store all my info locally to retain control and to ensure what I have stored is what I personally own.

To a lesser extent there is also the issue of privacy. We're constantly hearing about facebook, sony etc getting hacked. What's to stop it from happening with all your data stored on a cloud system?!

There are other reasons just look up comments made by richard stallman, steve wozniak and Larry Ellison


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2012)

89 Til Infinity said:


> I don't use email apart from a few fake accounts to get me on forums and such


Do you use a smartphone?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 2, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> SD card (or lack thereof) is increasingly a non issue - it's all about cloud storage when it comes to carrying round any more than 8 gigs of data.
> 
> Not ideal if you're travelling about in the outback and wishing to access your mega huge movie library, but I'd wager that accounts for less than 0.1% of people in the market who haven't exactly been shunning the device as its been shifting 1 million units a month.
> 
> 8GB is quite reasonable for a few films, music and plenty of books even for a few days away from a wifi hotspot. 16GB/32GB is even better.


 
If it's all about cloud storage, then why have most people on this thread bought the 16gb and others are looking at the 32gb?


----------



## 89 Til Infinity (Nov 2, 2012)

editor said:


> Do you use a smartphone?


 
Nope guess again


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2012)

89 Til Infinity said:


> Nope guess again


Well then enjoy your non-cloud existence.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 2, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> If it's all about cloud storage, then why have most people on this thread bought the 16gb and others are looking at the 32gb?


 
I don't doubt local storage isn't an issue, hence making it available in different capacities. I'm sure they even mooted putting an SD slot in too, but every additional hardware feature will mark up the price, and nice though it may be to have it, it's becoming less of an issue as internal SSD capacity gets cheaper and cloud storage gets more affordable/accessible.

The same argument could be had of the lack of HDMI out. But Miracast will hopefully overcome this so it'll make it a non-issue.


----------



## Radar (Nov 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> £159 from Google play store is pretty good but not sure if includes shipping.
> HMV were selling for £169.99 in-store


Google charge + £ 9.99 shipping per transaction, not per unit


----------



## hiccup (Nov 3, 2012)

There's a new tablet optimised beta of tapatalk available. Using it now. Makes it easy to browse, but only seems to have a landscape mode, which is a bit annoying.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2012)

Can I just say again:I fucking love Google Now. 
I'm in a cafe in Soho and it's served up the footie scores, weather, time to get home and stuff nearby that's worth looking at.


----------



## thriller (Nov 3, 2012)

can someone advise if Street Fighter is available on android? I can't find it anywhere on Google play???


----------



## Firky (Nov 3, 2012)

Nexus 7 has won tablet of the year in some magazine I saw in the paper shop.


----------



## Firky (Nov 3, 2012)

hiccup said:


> There's a new tablet optimised beta of tapatalk available. Using it now. Makes it easy to browse, but only seems to have a landscape mode, which is a bit annoying.



There's a thread on here about it, I'm not sold on it at all.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Nov 3, 2012)

firky said:


> Nexus 7 has won tablet of the year in some magazine I saw in the paper shop.


 
Razzle?


----------



## Firky (Nov 3, 2012)

Lemon Eddy said:


> Razzle?



You saw it too


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Nov 3, 2012)

firky said:


> You saw it too


 
Of course.  I only buy it for the politics articles and tech reviews.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2012)

Loving this toy


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2012)

Fez909 said:
			
		

> Oh OK, I see your point now badgers....Nexus 7 doesn't have phone number therefore no way to link. Apologies!
> 
> After some quick Googling, you can get it, but there's a few slightly awkward steps to go through first (but it does not require rooting, which is Android's equivalent of jailbreaking @zenie)
> 
> Guide



Thanks fez, have you done this?


----------



## Firky (Nov 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Loving this toy



It's great isn't it? Before the N7 I wasn't really sold on Android and much preferred Apple's offerings but Jelly Bean combined with this tablet has converted me. 

I am guessing the Nexus 4 will integrate smoothly with it too.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 4, 2012)

Am having dangerous thoughts about buying an N4


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2012)

Case arrived today, snug fit and not bad for a tenner


----------



## Firky (Nov 5, 2012)

Is anyone else having problems logging into Amazon via their N7? I can login with exactly the same email and password using my netbook.


----------



## mack (Nov 5, 2012)

firky said:


> Is anyone else having problems logging into Amazon via their N7? I can login with exactly the same email and password using my netbook.


 
Seems fine here using chrome.


----------



## Firky (Nov 5, 2012)

mack said:


> Seems fine here using chrome.


 
Hmm, thanks for testing. I will try resetting it.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 5, 2012)

Fine for me too (chrome)


----------



## Firky (Nov 5, 2012)

Clicked some buttons and it is working again. Must have turned cookies off or something.


----------



## magneze (Nov 10, 2012)

£25 off voucher for anyone who purchased a Nexus 7 before 29th October.

http://event.asus.com/2012/tablet/nexus_7/


----------



## magneze (Nov 10, 2012)

The Asus website is comically shit. If anyone is trying that out and wondering why there's no "tablet" product category - you need to select "Eee Pad". Nexus 7 is on the bottom.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2012)

magneze said:


> £25 off voucher for anyone who purchased a Nexus 7 before 29th October.
> 
> http://event.asus.com/2012/tablet/nexus_7/


 
Can't get the link to work


----------



## magneze (Nov 12, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Can't get the link to work


Yep, it's broken. On Saturday it was working but not recognizing Nexus 7 serial numbers. 

Maybe the web server is running on a Nexus 7.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2012)

magneze said:


> Maybe the web server is running on a Nexus 7.


 
iPad Mini with no GPS


----------



## magneze (Nov 12, 2012)

Badgers said:


> iPad Mini with no GPS


I blame giant handed people for this.


----------



## mack (Nov 13, 2012)

A new update should be showing up on your Nexus (JOP40C is the new build number) today, a few cosmetic changes and other bits and pieces.

http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/1...e-nexus-7-now-manual-download-link-available/


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 13, 2012)

magneze said:


> Yep, it's broken. On Saturday it was working but not recognizing Nexus 7 serial numbers.
> 
> Maybe the web server is running on a Nexus 7.


Anyone managed this?

I've spent a while swearing while putting in a variety of serial numbers. I started with the one in tablet settings and then noticed the one on my box (where I stored the sticker that was on my device) is entirely different. Anyway, neither work and I'd have spent less time trying if I'd read this thread.


----------



## Firky (Nov 14, 2012)

I have a notification to update to the latest Jelly Bean (4.2) - user accounts! 80mb download but unfortunately my battery is too low (it even tells you this before you even bother to download it! How good is that?) so it will have to wait for now.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 14, 2012)

Have had the 4.2 update. Am typing this with the new swipey keyboard, which seems pretty slick so far.

Slightly redesigned clock on the lock screen.

Not had a play around with the user accounts thing yet.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 14, 2012)

Ooh, there's a new settings panel if you swipe down from the top right of the screen.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah. I'm going to have to change my g+ picture if I'm seeing it that often.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 14, 2012)

I do approve of being able to get straight to the WiFi settings. Without having to add ny own shortcut.


----------



## belboid (Nov 14, 2012)

Well, I have just got a Nexus 7 _and _ an iPad2 so I can compare and contrast properly.

First impressions, one is clearly better for watching video, and one for reading books. One has better letter-boxing, and one has better brightness control. Obviously, the one thats better for video _doesnt_ have the better letter-boxing, and the one thats better for books, etc etc

Otherwise, I can use the iPad far more intuitively - but then I do have an iPhone, so I should be able to. It seems rather easier to highlight text in the Nexus.  I can at least get a trial verson of ProOffice Suite for the Nexus, which is handy.  But I still cant type straight into a cell, how annoying.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2012)

magneze said:


> £25 off voucher for anyone who purchased a Nexus 7 before 29th October.
> 
> http://event.asus.com/2012/tablet/nexus_7/


 
Bugger. Finally got the link to work and I got my tablet on the 31/10/2012 so only got 10% off code


----------



## elbows (Nov 14, 2012)

Whats available on the Asus shop thats actually worth buying with the voucher anyway? Travel covers for £14.99 is all that springs to mind.


----------



## Tankus (Nov 14, 2012)

4.2 just updated........... Yeah !

Been using the pad on my hols ..........allowing me to use the public bus system In Tenerife like a local, thanks to maps and cards.....amazingly well integrated

tidy fun.  Just about every stop has a bar nearby with free WiFi too


----------



## Firky (Nov 14, 2012)

I like the new slide for getting to your settings and the day dream function.


Google currents feels better too, don't know if they did change it but it feels more streamlined.


----------



## mack (Nov 14, 2012)

Anyone tried the multi user option yet?


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2012)

firky said:


> I like the new slide for getting to your settings and the day dream function.


What are these features of which you speak? Mine's just updated but I can't notice any difference at all!


----------



## Firky (Nov 14, 2012)

editor said:


> What are these features of which you speak? Mine's just updated but I can't notice any difference at all!


 
Pull down menu in the upper right hand corner and you will see a series of boxes which let you adjust brightness, turn on bluetooth, etc. on the fly. Just drag your finger down the screen in the upper right hand corner.

The day dream function (basically a screen saver for when charged / docked) is under display options.

You can also add users etc. from that screen.

In the locked home screen you can display gmail summaries, calendar events and another clock. I think the homescreen has been tweaked in landscape mode too but I can't put my finger on what - extra side menu?



mack said:


> Anyone tried the multi user option yet?


Looked at it but didn't create one.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2012)

firky said:


> Pull down menu in the upper right hand corner and you will see a series of boxes which let you adjust brightness, turn on bluetooth, etc. on the fly. Just drag your finger down the screen in the upper right hand corner.


I don't get any of this and it says I'm on v4.1.2.

Dragging down from the top right just pulls down the standard notification bar.


----------



## Radar (Nov 15, 2012)

editor said:


> I don't get any of this and it says I'm on v4.1.2.
> 
> Dragging down from the top right just pulls down the standard notification bar.


The update is 4.2

If you're still on 4.1.2 then you haven't got it yet. Either wait for it OTA or download the factory image and do it yourself (need android sdk or something funky)


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2012)

Radar said:


> The update is 4.2
> 
> If you're still on 4.1.2 then you haven't got it yet. Either wait for it OTA or download the factory image and do it yourself (need android sdk or something funky)


Doh! That'll stop me frantically pawing away at my screen for a bit then


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2012)

See now I want that update MORE THAN ANYTHING ELSE RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Firky (Nov 15, 2012)

It's the best update in the world right now.


----------



## Radar (Nov 15, 2012)

editor said:


> See now I want that update MORE THAN ANYTHING ELSE RIGHT NOW!


Install the android SDK, download the factory image and let er rip.. 10 mins tops once you've got adb working correctly, but be aware it will wipe your N7

Gory details here. Pay close attention to the exact key strokes to get into the fastboot loader, and to get from that into recovery mode.

XDA also has a pretty comprehensive "get out of jail" procedure in case of problems.

e2a: Bad firky..


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2012)

I've had a day of fiddling about with errant technology so I think I'll give it a miss and wait for now, thanks


----------



## Firky (Nov 15, 2012)

If you look at the manual installation guide on android police there's loads of people running into difficulties. I would just wait.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2012)

Well, at least I can look at someone else enjoying the update.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 15, 2012)

What a faff, if it were an iOS device you'd be able to update quickly and easily, by simply going to settings and check for update. Android FAIL !!!


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> What a faff, if it were an iOS device you'd be able to update quickly and easily, by simply going to settings and check for update. Android FAIL !!!


And that's exactly what I'll do, just as soon as it's made available.



PS Android prompts you into downloading so there's no need to even go into settings. Android WIN!


----------



## Radar (Nov 15, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> What a faff, if it were an iOS device you'd be able to update quickly and easily, by simply going to settings and check for update. Android FAIL !!!


Shit troll is shit..

This is a procedure for experienced users to use the sdk to get 4.2 installed early, before the OTA deployment. If the procedure is outside the user's comfort zone, then they can always wait for it to be pushed out automatically.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 15, 2012)

I got the update this morning.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Nov 15, 2012)

got update last night.

ed you can try forcing an update by going to settings/apps/all/google service framework and clearing the data/cache


----------



## Tankus (Nov 15, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> What a faff, if it were an iOS device you'd be able to update quickly and easily, by simply going to settings and check for update. Android FAIL !!!


That's exactly what I did last night... And it did... automatically


----------



## uk benzo (Nov 15, 2012)

I am unable to install update because I have rooted my N7 to allow stickmout installation. I don't know if I can be fucked to faf with XDA developer fixes to get 4.2 installed.


----------



## Firky (Nov 15, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> I am unable to install update because I have rooted my N7 to allow stickmout installation. I don't know if I can be fucked to faf with XDA developer fixes to get 4.2 installed.



Restore and then update it.


----------



## magneze (Nov 15, 2012)

Still no update here.  *taps fingers*


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2012)

Got updated this morning. 
All lovely and sorted very much please


----------



## mack (Nov 15, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> I am unable to install update because I have rooted my N7 to allow stickmout installation. I don't know if I can be fucked to faf with XDA developer fixes to get 4.2 installed.


 
Install this N7 toolkit http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1809195 it comes in handy for all sorts of stuff so it worth sticking on your pc.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2012)

magneze said:


> Still no update here.  *taps fingers*


Joins in with the chorus...


----------



## elbows (Nov 15, 2012)

Now you can share my pain when I bitched about this with my Galaxy Nexus and then Nexus 7. I've always had to wait longer than some for updates,no different this time around. I suppose its an opportunity to practice patience, bah!


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah! Installing now!


----------



## magneze (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## fractionMan (Nov 16, 2012)

mine's upgraded to 4.2. no visible difference other than uglier clock tbh.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 16, 2012)

what's with the bold look on the hour figure? It that supposed to be significant?


----------



## magneze (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## wtfftw (Nov 16, 2012)

Chemistry dropped his. It breaks. So like, don't do that.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2012)

magneze said:
			
		

>



Updated yet?


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> what's with the bold look on the hour figure? It that supposed to be significant?


It's a style thang. I quite like it. I'm still hugely impressed with the Nexus 7. I still can't get over what fantastic value it is.


----------



## magneze (Nov 16, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Updated yet?


It's a conspiracy!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2012)

wtfftw said:
			
		

> Chemistry dropped his. It breaks. So like, don't do that.



Oh no  insured? I have to get a case because I am a clumsy type. I am actually not that keen on the case on this gadget, makes it tougher to hold


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 16, 2012)

What case?

He got the official asus flip open rubbery case. Not much padding but he dropped it from a desk and caught it on his foot. He didn't even check it until later as thought it would be nothing.

I've got one of those flap open leathery padded stand ones. Probably more use.


----------



## Firky (Nov 16, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> Chemistry dropped his. It breaks. So like, don't do that.


 

Fortunately they're such good value that replacing once isn't the eye watering experience it would be with an iPad. In fact it is probably cheaper than paying excess on the insurance.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2012)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008GEBFQK/ref=cm_sw_r_an_am_ap_am_gb?ie=UTF8

Carbon Fibre flip one for a tenner. Is pretty decent actually, just less comfortable to hold.


----------



## elbows (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh great, now not only is the clock ugly but the swiping animation between pages of the default launches has an appalling framerate. Thumbs down for this update, although I will try again later in case its doing something in the background thats causing this unacceptable slowness.


----------



## elbows (Nov 16, 2012)

To see what the new daydream thing is all about, go into settings->display->daydream.


----------



## elbows (Nov 16, 2012)

Argh the analogue clock is even worse - wtf is going on with the seconds hand when it gets to the top?


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 16, 2012)

Poker stars now thinks I have a 0*0 resolution screen and won't run


----------



## elbows (Nov 16, 2012)

Ah well my launcher scrolling is smooth again so hopefully that was just a temporary blip.


----------



## Firky (Nov 16, 2012)

elbows said:


> To see what the new daydream thing is all about, go into settings->display->daydream.


 
I quite like it as I can use it as a clock for the kutchen (where it sort of lives) whilst it charges


----------



## magneze (Nov 16, 2012)

Update available


----------



## Firky (Nov 16, 2012)

magneze said:


> Update available


 
You're too late, all the cool kids are now on 4.3


----------



## magneze (Nov 16, 2012)

Retro is cool isn't it? *grows mullet*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 16, 2012)

firky said:


> Fortunately they're such good value that replacing once isn't the eye watering experience it would be with an iPad. In fact it is probably cheaper than paying excess on the insurance.


This is why we're getting one for the Bearcub in preference to an ipad mini.


----------



## lunatrick (Nov 18, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> mine's upgraded to 4.2. no visible difference other than uglier clock tbh.


 
whats is that about? the hour numbers in bold, then the minutes in non bold...thats about all I have noticed when updating...

Just got mine yesterday, frankly it totally rocks.....paired via bluetooth straight away to my iPhone. The fact you need some apps to do basic things is a bit weird, so far I have installed a file manager to be able to map network drives, a camera app, something called 'pocket' which the 'editor' recommends (not this one, the google one ) a video viewer so I can view .avi files, and some other stuff.

How many people here have rooted their device? is it worth it?

I work in IT security, and Android is noted for it's lack of security, but trying to fathom the hype from the reality, yes it's insecure as anyone can develop apps for it, but after scanning the net it seems that the actual infection rates for Android are very low, however I'm thinking some sort of free AV probably isn't a bad idea..


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 18, 2012)

lunatrick said:


> How many people here have rooted their device? is it worth it?


 
I rooted mine as I wanted to play around with modded OS and it was out of warantee. Not sure it was worth the effort tbh.

The only app I've found that's nice to have that you need root for is an adblock for webpages. Claims to work on apps as well, but only seems to do some of them.

Edit: That's not a nexus 7, but an android phone.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 18, 2012)

So then, I need to buy the wife a tablet for xmas. Shall I get this or the new Kindle Fire one?

I'm erring towards Nexus as it's proper android.


----------



## maldwyn (Nov 18, 2012)

Don't leave it too late, I imagine they'll be a popular gift this year.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 18, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> So then, I need to buy the wife a tablet for xmas. Shall I get this or the new Kindle Fire one?
> 
> I'm erring towards Nexus as it's proper android.


 
Think I would as well...the Kindle seems quite limited if you want to consume stuff outside their ecosystem.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 18, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Think I would as well...the Kindle seems quite limited if you want to consume stuff outside their ecosystem.


 
Yeah. I've tonnes of stuff outside most ecosytems. Just got to find the best deal now.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 18, 2012)

Can you pop additional memory in these? I see the 16gb is £158 at carphone warehouse


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2012)

No expandable memory sadly. I would have been okay with 16gb but opted for the 32gb as it was £30 more at the time. 

Need to do the WhatsApp workaround on mine


----------



## Mapped (Nov 18, 2012)

hmmmmm This might be another option as it's cheaper and you can stick an SD card in it http://m.hotukdeals.com/deals/samsu...18-00-after-cashback-carphone-1355621?aui=235


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2012)

I looked at that. Good deal just a bit big for what I wanted.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 18, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I looked at that. Good deal just a bit big for what I wanted.


 
I've a feeling that this won't leave the house. The Mrs is a luddite and refuses to use a laptop at home. I'm sick of seeing her squinting into an ipod touch for web browsing, facebook, youtube etc. I've a spare 32gb SD card as well.

I think I'll have to go to a shop and have a play with them.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2012)

What 'appguard' should I download here:

http://androidforums.com/nexus-7/621298-guide-whatsapp-messenger-nexus-7-without-root.html


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 19, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> I've a feeling that this won't leave the house. The Mrs is a luddite and refuses to use a laptop at home. I'm sick of seeing her squinting into an ipod touch for web browsing, facebook, youtube etc. I've a spare 32gb SD card as well.
> 
> I think I'll have to go to a shop and have a play with them.


 
If she's using it at home, then you could stream to the device and not worry about memory.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 19, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> If she's using it at home, then you could stream to the device and not worry about memory.


 
Teaching her technology is terrible, she doesn't even know how to load stuff onto her ipod, I have to do all that  I'd rather fill up a big memory card full of stuff she likes and let her get on with it for 6 months or so


----------



## magneze (Nov 19, 2012)

One thing I really don't like about the 4.2 upgrade is the split notifications. Swipe down on the left hand side and you get notifications. Swipe down on the right and you get something else. It's just weird and disconcerting.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 19, 2012)

Is it possible to roll back?


----------



## magneze (Nov 19, 2012)

With faffing, yes.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:
			
		

> Is it possible to roll back?



Email Asda and ask


----------



## ddraig (Nov 19, 2012)

actually saw one in tesco today but it wasn't on so could just hold it sort of
looked neat


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Google have only now confirmed the Nexus 7 (and 10) do not support Miracast, and nobody will confirm if they ever will 

http://www.phonesreview.co.uk/2012/11/20/nexus-10-and-7-lacks-miracast-wireless-display/

In fact, the Nexus 4 is the only Nexus device on Android Jelly Bean 4.2 that works with Miracast wireless display


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 20, 2012)

Seems a shame...although provided a non Apple format is standardised, I don't think it matters to consumers which one wins, it's just a case of enough devices supporting it.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 20, 2012)

You'd have thought they'd help the situation along a bit with their flagship tablets though.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> You'd have thought they'd help the situation along a bit with their flagship tablets though.


Well, bearing in mind that they represent dazzling value for money, I guess they had to prioritise the specs for things that the majority of consumers want now.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 20, 2012)

I wonder how much it would cost to add? I guess it will be a fair while till it's wanted - consumers update phones far more often then TVs and the like, but unless there is a enough devices out their supporting it, then why should manufacturers support it. 

Personally I'm struggling to see that much real world application outside business. If your TV is new enough to support it, then it can probably get the content without the need for your tablet.


----------



## elbows (Nov 21, 2012)

At the time they came up with the Nexus 7 they were big on a doomed strategy involving that stupidly priced Nexus Q device. Now they have come to their senses but its probably too late for that gen of tablet. Never mind, at least they have laid a foundation for the future.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2012)

elbows said:


> At the time they came up with the Nexus 7 they were big on a doomed strategy involving that stupidly priced Nexus Q device. Now they have come to their senses but its probably too late for that gen of tablet. Never mind, at least they have laid a foundation for the future.


"Too late"? The Nexus 7 has been a huge seller.


----------



## elbows (Nov 21, 2012)

If you were not so apparently hypersensitive to perceived slights against the nexus 7 you might have realised that I'm only talking about the TV mirroring aspect thats presently being discussed. I am not suggesting that the nexus 7 is doomed in any way, shape or form.


----------



## elbows (Nov 21, 2012)

And here is the good news about putting a foundation in place for the future in regards to functionality that competes with Apples Airplay. I dont see any reason why they wont add this to tablets like the Nexus 7, so perhaps forget my negative comments that were inspired only by the rather gloomy article about Miracast support.

http://blog.gadgethelpline.com/google-apple-airplay-dlna-solution/

​


> Google is working away behind the scenes on a wireless mirroring standard for its Android devices, similar to Apple’s own AirPlay feature, reports have suggested.​Despite the rise of the promising Miracast standard, GigaOM reports that Google wants to create something of its own that will be a standard on all Android devices, just like AirPlay is on iOS devices.​​In fact, Google recently tinkered with some wireless smartphone to TV magic with its new YouTube update for Android, which allows the user to start a video on a mobile Android device and beam it to a Google TV device such as the Sony NSZ-GS7 set top box.​​The standard is thought to be currently in development at Google HQ and as such little is known about exactly how it will work. However, if Google wants to create something that’s easy to use for everyone, it’s going to need to bring compatibility to as wide a range of internet connected TVs, set top boxes and even games consoles as possible – not just Google TV products.​


​ 
There is more of interest in the full article.


----------



## elbows (Nov 21, 2012)

And having re-read my original post I see that I was rather vague and I just assumed people knew I was talking about the Miracast stuff. So that probably wasnt the best time to moan at you, apologies, lets focus on the promising rumours about what Google have up their sleeve.


----------



## elbows (Nov 21, 2012)

This is the GigaOM article that started all the other sites going on about these Google plans:

http://gigaom.com/video/google-open-airplay-alternative/


----------



## gawkrodger (Nov 24, 2012)

woke up this morning, wandered barefoot into the kitchen, steeped in and slipped on some cat slick and dropped my nexus 7 on the floor, completely smashing the screen 

Just popping out to tyhe local IT repair place now


----------



## Firky (Nov 24, 2012)

You'll just have to get the 10" model now


----------



## Radar (Nov 24, 2012)

gawkrodger said:


> woke up this morning, wandered barefoot into the kitchen, steeped in and slipped on some cat slick and dropped my nexus 7 on the floor, completely smashing the screen
> 
> Just popping out to tyhe local IT repair place now


I'd be thinking more along the lines of popping to the local vet to get the bastarding cat neutered 

Do you think a repair is feasible, or just bite the bullet and buy a new unit. Consensus seems to be that buying a replacement LCD panel is only a few bob cheaper than buying a new tablet, unless you're buying in bulk


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2012)

gawkrodger said:
			
		

> woke up this morning, wandered barefoot into the kitchen, steeped in and slipped on some cat slick and dropped my nexus 7 on the floor, completely smashing the screen
> 
> Just popping out to tyhe local IT repair place now



How do you plan to kill the cat?


----------



## Firky (Nov 24, 2012)

magneze said:


> One thing I really don't like about the 4.2 upgrade is the split notifications. Swipe down on the left hand side and you get notifications. Swipe down on the right and you get something else. It's just weird and disconcerting.


 
I like that, takes a bit of use to lose the old habit and learn a new one but I prefer having the settings easily accessible.

New clock is a bit naff.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2012)

firky said:


> I like that, takes a bit of use to lose the old habit and learn a new one but I prefer having the settings easily accessible.


I've got used to it and like it. It's very similar to Palm's webOS.


----------



## Radar (Nov 24, 2012)

firky said:


> I like that, takes a bit of use to lose the old habit and learn a new one but I prefer having the settings easily accessible.
> 
> New clock is a bit naff.


I had great craic trying to find the setting for dev mode, I ended up finding an android easter egg before managing to toggle it on. 4.2 is a bit different but I supposed we'll get used to it.


----------



## Radar (Nov 24, 2012)

Anybody got cerberus flash installed yet ? I rolled mine back to stock 4.2 and it really doesn't want to go into recovery mode.


----------



## gawkrodger (Nov 24, 2012)

a quick google does seem to suggest it's going to more or less balance out the same cost buying a new one as getting the screen replaced


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2012)

gawkrodger said:
			
		

> a quick google does seem to suggest it's going to more or less balance out the same cost buying a new one as getting the screen replaced



Could you sell the cat or the cats organs?


----------



## Firky (Nov 24, 2012)

Cat gloves, ideal winter warmer.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 24, 2012)

gawkrodger said:


> woke up this morning, wandered barefoot into the kitchen, steeped in and slipped on some cat slick and dropped my nexus 7 on the floor, completely smashing the screen
> 
> Just popping out to tyhe local IT repair place now


 
On the plus side, it sounds like you have the beginnings of a good blues number there.


----------



## Firky (Nov 25, 2012)

Picked up the 32GB model for £199 today. 

Christmas present for my mum.


----------



## what (Nov 26, 2012)

What would peeps recommend for spreadsheet, word, etc reader and writer?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 26, 2012)

googledocs


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2012)

what said:


> What would peeps recommend for spreadsheet, word, etc reader and writer?


OfficeSuite Pro. Polaris. There's loads of apps.


----------



## what (Nov 26, 2012)

editor said:


> OfficeSuite Pro. Polaris. There's loads of apps.


Cheers office suite pro at 69p looks v good


----------



## what (Nov 27, 2012)

OK any suggestions for watching stuff on sites that require flash as flash does not seem to be downloadable any where.


----------



## what (Nov 27, 2012)

May have found a solution using archived plug in from editors earlier Suggestion but then have to use Firefox as it does not work on chromr


----------



## thriller (Nov 27, 2012)

another system update here. not sure what this is about.


----------



## magneze (Nov 27, 2012)

Fixes the bug where you can't have friends with December birthdays amongst others.


----------



## Radar (Nov 28, 2012)

what said:


> OK any suggestions for watching stuff on sites that require flash as flash does not seem to be downloadable any where.


xscope pro. Does the flash shenanigans for you


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 28, 2012)

Flash is a a right pain in the arse. The sooner its a thing of the past the better.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 28, 2012)

magneze said:


> Fixes the bug where you can't have friends with December birthdays amongst others.


(((((Jesus)))))


----------



## Tankus (Nov 29, 2012)

Just had a big update..... 4:2:1................along with an 18mb chrome update.smoother and noticeably. faster page access


----------



## thriller (Nov 29, 2012)

anyone know how to remove google earth from Nexus?


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 29, 2012)

Sometimes my screen doesn't turn on.


----------



## Firky (Nov 29, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> Sometimes my screen doesn't turn on.


 
You mean when you press the button? I have a case so it switches on when I flip it open, the rest of the time it is in a dock.


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2012)

firky said:


> You mean when you press the button? I have a case so it switches on when I flip it open, the rest of the time it is in a dock.


A dock, you say?  Pics, if you puh-lease.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes, when I press the button. And then I press it again and again and then I put it down for a while and don't panic. Later it's fine.

Should I try waving a magnet at it next time to see if it's the screen or the button?


----------



## Firky (Nov 29, 2012)

editor said:


> A dock, you say? Pics, if you puh-lease.


 
Well more of a stand than a dock for when it is charging.


----------



## Firky (Nov 29, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> Yes, when I press the button. And then I press it again and again and then I put it down for a while and don't panic. Later it's fine.
> 
> Should I try waving a magnet at it next time to see if it's the screen or the button?


 
I'd raise a ticket with Google and maybe look at a case (they're about a tenner)


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> Yes, when I press the button. And then I press it again and again and then I put it down for a while and don't panic. Later it's fine.
> 
> Should I try waving a magnet at it next time to see if it's the screen or the button?


Sounds like a dodgy switch. Send it back!


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 29, 2012)

32gb model is now only £179 from Currys http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/asus-g...t.html?intcmpid=display~RR~Computing~18781475


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> 32gb model is now only £179 from Currys http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/asus-g...t.html?intcmpid=display~RR~Computing~18781475


That's silly cheap for what you're getting.


----------



## madamv (Nov 29, 2012)

You have to buy a case to get £20 cashback.    Getting ours tomorrow for babydoll.  May play off carphone warehouse against currys.  Apparently cpw have it for 179 and currys do pricematch plus 10%


----------



## ddraig (Nov 29, 2012)

cheers Drew
and madamv


----------



## ddraig (Nov 29, 2012)

anyone got one of the plastic cases in drew's link?
ta
http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/asus-g...t.html?intcmpid=display~RR~Computing~18781475


----------



## Firky (Nov 30, 2012)

editor said:


> A dock, you say? Pics, if you puh-lease.


 
Third party dock... not convinced about the orientation. 

http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/google-nexus-7-case-compatible-desktop-sync-and-charge-cradle-p35866.htm


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 30, 2012)

ddraig said:


> anyone got one of the plastic cases in drew's link?
> ta
> http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/asus-g...t.html?intcmpid=display~RR~Computing~18781475


The plastic flip open things?

Yeah. Chemistry has one. It's only good for protecting from scratches if in a pocket really. It's thin and just flops open. Not secured so I won't even use it for protection in my bag. And no protection from dropping it. There's no padding.

I wouldn't bother unless it was free.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 30, 2012)

ok ta v much


----------



## madamv (Nov 30, 2012)

Got ours today £177 in Currys price matched... Now to look for a case,,,


----------



## ddraig (Nov 30, 2012)

cool
that's what i might end up doing


----------



## magneze (Dec 1, 2012)

Looks like there's an official dock on the way that uses the dock connector (unlike the one above).
http://www.engadget.com/2012/11/30/nexus-7-dock-hits-japanese-asus-shop-with-december-launch-window/


----------



## Leafster (Dec 3, 2012)

Has anyone else bought a Nexus 7 wi fi & mobile data? If you have, have you had any problems getting a SIM for it? Both O2 and Carphone Warehouse seem confused about it. 

O2 originally told me I could order PAYG SIM online. When it arrived and I tried it, it didn't work. When I contacted O2 again they said I couldn't request one online so I'd have to go into a shop to get one which would work.

As there isn't an O2 shop nearby I tried Carphone Warehouse today. Despite their website offering PAYG SIMs for iPads they told me in the shop they don't sell SIMs for tablets!


----------



## Firky (Dec 3, 2012)

There's no "sim for tablets" any SIM will work providing it is the right kind of SIM (nano or whatever).

I don't know what the N7 uses?


----------



## Leafster (Dec 3, 2012)

firky said:


> There's no "sim for tablets" any SIM will work providing it is the right kind of SIM (nano or whatever).
> 
> I don't know what the N7 uses?


It's a Micro SIM. When I tried to activate the one O2 sent me I kept getting a message saying "mobile number not recognised". When I contacted them they told me the SIM they sent me wouldn't work with a Tablet (despite originally being told it would) and that I'd need a "mobile broadband" SIM.

I have to say I'm confused and frustrated!


----------



## Firky (Dec 3, 2012)

Settings > About Tablet > Status > MDN. 

Do you see a number?


----------



## Leafster (Dec 3, 2012)

firky said:


> Settings > About Tablet > Status > MDN.
> 
> Do you see a number?


Yes


----------



## Firky (Dec 3, 2012)

Hmm, should work then. 

Have you bit the bullet and phoned google?


----------



## Leafster (Dec 3, 2012)

firky said:


> Hmm, should work then.
> 
> Have you bit the bullet and phoned google?


No!  I searched online for advice and then whinged a bit on twitter when I couldn't find anything useful and now whinged a bit more on here but that's it! 

O2 responded to one of my tweets and I'm waiting for a further response from them but if that fails I'll have to contact Google.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Firky (Dec 3, 2012)

I haven't got one of the 3G N7s myself but I was just going off past experience - would whack a SIM card into other tablets straight out the phone, reset the network settings and then the tablet. Voila! Worked.

Have a look at GiffGaff?


----------



## Leafster (Dec 3, 2012)

firky said:


> I haven't got one of the 3G N7s myself but I was just going off past experience - would whack a SIM card into other tablets straight out the phone, reset the network settings and then the tablet. Voila! Worked.
> 
> Have a look at GiffGaff?


Cheers for the suggestion. I'll investigate further after I've finished work.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 4, 2012)

Sorry, I know this was covered many pages back but am on my phone... Wasn't there some sort of agreement in what one of the best cases was? Can some one repost the link please?


----------



## Leafster (Dec 4, 2012)

firky said:


> I haven't got one of the 3G N7s myself but I was just going off past experience - would whack a SIM card into other tablets straight out the phone, reset the network settings and then the tablet. Voila! Worked.
> 
> Have a look at GiffGaff?


I "think" I've ordered a SIM from GiffGaff which suggests it'll work. For good measure, I've also requested a free SIM from Vodafone which also suggests it will work.

Meanwhile, having asked O2 (on Twitter) whether I could order a SIM from them online which would work in a Nexus 7, they've suggested I book an appointment (in one of their shops!) with a "guru" who can advise me. Presumably, he can tell me whether or not I can order one online!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 4, 2012)

A guru ffs.


----------



## Firky (Dec 4, 2012)

I'd object at a guru, like


----------



## elbows (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Firky (Dec 4, 2012)

> *ASUS United Kingdom*
> 
> If you're looking at buying the Nexus 7 for Christmas the we've partnered with the Times to give you a great deal!
> 
> ...


----------



## maldwyn (Dec 4, 2012)

And £311.99 on an eighteen month subscription to the Times -


----------



## hiccup (Dec 4, 2012)

Anyone else having bluetooth issues?

Since the 4.2 update streaming audio to a bluetooth speaker stutters like hell. Other people seem to be having the same problem:

http://crave.cnet.co.uk/software/an...has-broken-bluetooth-users-complain-50009768/

Which is annoying as I use this a lot.


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2012)

hiccup said:


> Anyone else having bluetooth issues?


Nothing yet, but let me give it a go now...


----------



## Leafster (Dec 5, 2012)

O2 have finally explained that as they don't support the 3G Nexus 7 they can't guarantee any SIM will work in it which is why they want me to make a pilgrimage to see one of their gurus. I think I'm going to wait for the other free SIMs to arrive before I make an unnecessary trek to one of their shops (or should that be shrine?).


----------



## Firky (Dec 5, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> And £311.99 on an eighteen month subscription to the Times -


 
Is that what it works out at?


----------



## Firky (Dec 5, 2012)

hiccup said:


> Anyone else having bluetooth issues?
> 
> Since the 4.2 update streaming audio to a bluetooth speaker stutters like hell. Other people seem to be having the same problem:
> 
> ...


 
Still connects to my iPhone.


----------



## hiccup (Dec 5, 2012)

firky said:


> Still connects to my iPhone.


I can connect to stuff fine, it's just if I'm streaming audio to a speaker, it stutters like George VI. Never used to do that. Annoying.


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2012)

hiccup said:


> I can connect to stuff fine, it's just if I'm streaming audio to a speaker, it stutters like George VI. Never used to do that. Annoying.


I tried it and it works fine with my Nokia Music receiver bobbin.


----------



## Leafster (Dec 6, 2012)

firky said:


> I haven't got one of the 3G N7s myself but I was just going off past experience - would whack a SIM card into other tablets straight out the phone, reset the network settings and then the tablet. Voila! Worked.
> 
> Have a look at GiffGaff?


I was working near the O2 shop in Kensington today so I thought I'd pop in there about the problem I've been having. The bloke I saw agreed with you that any SIM should work. We tried one, then another which was supposedly an iPad PAYG SIM and then another (!) and they all came up with the same message I got before about "mobile number not recognised" when it tries to register the SIM with O2 to top up. Eventually, he tried activating and topping up the SIM from his PC, it came up with the same message. He tried another two via his PC and came up with the same message each time! 

He phoned someone to help. They said it _should _work_. _Eventually they came to the conclusion that there was something wrong with the O2 website page or the systems behind it even though they weren't getting any error messages saying there was a problem.

The bloke on the other end of the phone activated the SIM, added some credit (for free) and now... IT WORKS! 

So, there's nothing wrong with my Nexus, there was nothing wrong with the SIM but there's something strange going on with O2's systems.


----------



## Firky (Dec 6, 2012)

Leafster said:


> I was working near the O2 shop in Kensington today so I thought I'd pop in there about the problem I've been having. The bloke I saw agreed with you that any SIM should work. We tried one, then another which was supposedly an iPad PAYG SIM and then another (!) and they all came up with the same message I got before about "mobile number not recognised" when it tries to register the SIM with O2 to top up. Eventually, he tried activating and topping up the SIM from his PC, it came up with the same message. He tried another two via his PC and came up with the same message each time!
> 
> He phoned someone to help. They said it _should _work_. _Eventually they came to the conclusion that there was something wrong with the O2 website page or the systems behind it even though they weren't getting any error messages saying there was a problem.
> 
> ...


 
Great news 

It is a shame you don't run a big tech review site or something, O2 would fall over themselves to keep you quiet! They won't people wanting to know when their system goes belly up they don't even know about it!

Glad you got it going, they're a great little device 8)


----------



## Leafster (Dec 6, 2012)

firky said:


> Great news
> 
> It is a shame you don't run a big tech review site or something, O2 would fall over themselves to keep you quiet! They won't people wanting to know when their system goes belly up they don't even know about it!
> 
> Glad you got it going, they're a great little device 8)


Yeah, I really like it. It's the perfect size for me and I didn't want to fork out a fortune for an iPad mini (£239 for the 3G Nexus 7 or £449 for the equivalent iPad mini!). The only slight disappointments are the sound quality from the speaker and I can't find an easy way for it to sync with Outlook on the PC. But apart from that it's all good!


----------



## Firky (Dec 6, 2012)

I find this forum useful to find out how to do (or not to do) all things Android and Nexus:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1812437


----------



## Leafster (Dec 6, 2012)

firky said:


> I find this forum useful to find out how to do (or not to do) all things Android and Nexus:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1812437


Cheers firky! I think I briefly landed on that site when I was initially having problems with the SIM but didn't stay long enough to check out anything else thoroughly.


----------



## madamv (Dec 6, 2012)

I like this forum for how to use things  

I shall return Christmas day when trying to set it up for the kiddywink


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 7, 2012)

madamv said:


> I like this forum for how to use things
> 
> I shall return Christmas day when trying to set it up for the kiddywink


 this x2!!


----------



## Balbi (Dec 8, 2012)

I've had a play with one today. The urge to buy straight off was heavy, but I can wait until the end of the year. Also considering a 3G model, it's £239 sim free - worth it?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2012)

Balbi said:
			
		

> I've had a play with one today. The urge to buy straight off was heavy, but I can wait until the end of the year. Also considering a 3G model, it's £239 sim free - worth it?



Yes, it is worth it  

Is that a 32GB model for that price?


----------



## Balbi (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah. Sold out though 

https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_7_32gb_hspa

Can get this through 3 though, only 15gb though and upfront £25 quid and £25 - £29 a month on 18mth contract. Er, no.


----------



## Firky (Dec 8, 2012)

I bought my mum the 32GB jobby from Argos for Christmas, Ballbag. They had the 3G in stock when I was there (last week).


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 8, 2012)

firky said:


> Is that what it works out at?





> *How much will it cost me? *
> 
> 1) You can purchase the Nexus 7 by ASUS for £50 with the Digital Pack subscription for £17.33 each month for 18 months. The monthly payments for the subscription will begin in the first month so the total one-off payment for the first month is £67.33.


 
e2a: oop  I see I was a few days / a page behind


----------



## Leafster (Dec 8, 2012)

Here's the latest on the saga of my Nexus 7 3G and the O2 SIMs. 

I couldn't connect via the SIM today but I didn't get the message about topping up. I could only assume the free credit which was manually put on the SIM had run out.

So I've been on the phone to O2 yet again!  I have now been told the following:

The SIM in my Nexus is an iPad SIM (I knew that) but the only way it can be topped up is via iTunes and and since it's not in an iPAD that's not going to work! (The reason it worked for a while was that someone (the bloke on the phone in my previous instalment) had manually fiddled the systems to add some credit.

The website I was originally linked to from the alert on my Nexus was the mobile broadband top up page. Apparently, for that to work it requires some firmware (?) in the dongle with the mobile broadband SIM in it. That's also why the bloke in the shop couldn't get it to work. I can only assume that because the bloke in the O2 shop changed all the settings to the iPad ones, I didn't get the original alert again about topping up with a link to the mobile broadband top up page again.

O2 PAYG SIMs come in different flavours; iPad SIMs which can only be topped up via iTunes, Mobile broadband SIMs which usually use the firmware in the dongle to add software to your PC which manages the connection to the O2 website to obtain credit and bog-standard mobile phone SIMs which you can top up via the phone, with a top up card or online.

Any O2 SIM card with credit put into the Nexus will work BUT it isn't possible to top it up from the tablet once it's in the tablet.  Presumably if you opted for a monthly plan this wouldn't be an issue.

So, he had two suggestions; get a mobile broadband SIM from O2 then get a pair of scissors and cut it down to Micro SIM size! , or get a bog standard micro-SIM for a mobile and top it up online.

He wasn't sure the first one would work but if does then you should be able to top up if you ran out of data. But then he also mentioned having to swap the number over for some reason. By now I was losing the will to live (if you've read this far, you probably are too!) and couldn't be bothered to press him further on the reason especially as he said I'd need to phone them back once I'd got the SIM to get that sorted - I think it was something to do with it not being in a dongle but in my Nexus and I had visions of all the hassles I'd already had repeating themselves! The second suggestion will work but once you've used up the 500Mb data allowance you'd have to wait a month (apparently) before you could top it up again. He also mentioned something about getting a bolt on so I'd effectively have 1.5Gb for a tenner a month but I'd given up listening by then. 

So.... I've just put a bog-standard PAYG micro-SIM in I had lying around, reset the settings on the Nexus and topped it up online and it's working again.

For now...

I think the moral of the story is that O2 aren't geared up for any tablet other than an iPad and I'm not tech-savvy enough to be an early-adopter of so-called new technology.


----------



## Firky (Dec 9, 2012)

That is really bad on O2's behalf.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 9, 2012)

Absolutely. Any fule know you just get a regular sim and cut it to micro size. You can get the cutter thing on eBay for less than a fiver for greater accuracy.

Mobile phone stores do seem to make a habit of employing people who know jack shit about anything.


----------



## Leafster (Dec 9, 2012)

I also think Google are also to blame. If you visit the Apple site to buy an iPad 3G they explain data plans and how get a SIM. they also provide links direct the correct part of each of the UK mobile networks' websites for more details. 

The UK Google shop has nothing. In the US there are plans set up with AT&T and T-Mobile. Surely, before the launch of the Nexus 7 3G in the UK Google would have made some arrangements with UK networks to ensure a satisfactory user experience for those choosing a Nexus over an iPad?

ETA: this was in response to firky's post


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Dec 10, 2012)

got the option of swapping an 18 month old ipad2 for a nexus 7. worth it?

i'm not a huge fan of the ipad, too heavy, slow to scoll down long web pages, itunes, maps etc and i quite like the idea of something smaller that i can tinker with.


----------



## Mapped (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm getting one of these for the Mrs. It seems as though the cheapest way to do it is to go into currys/pc world and get them to price match carphone warehouse and chuck in a case for another £20 discount or soemthing.

This seems to make a 32gb model good value against a 16 where I can't see any deals. 

Has anyone seen any good deals about?


----------



## Firky (Dec 10, 2012)

I wonder how many they will shift this Christmas?


----------



## Mapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Loads I expect. That's why I want to get this one tomorrow


----------



## madamv (Dec 10, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> I'm getting one of these for the Mrs. It seems as though the cheapest way to do it is to go into currys/pc world and get them to price match carphone warehouse and chuck in a case for another £20 discount or soemthing.
> 
> This seems to make a 32gb model good value against a 16 where I can't see any deals.
> 
> Has anyone seen any good deals about?


 
They matched for me, and gave me 10% of the difference off making £177.   I had to push and prove it though...  The case I bought online for £6 and they were £20 in store.     Argos are doing it for £199 with a £10 voucher back.   Carphone Warehouse £179.


----------



## Mapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Cheers. I'll go in with the CW price print out. They must have had it from loads of folks


----------



## madamv (Dec 10, 2012)

You'd think!   I went in having checked that my CW had stock and then asked for my price match.  They checked it online and checked stock too but also called all PC techies to tell them that CW had them for that price.  That was about two weeks ago so I would expect they've had plenty of practice by now


----------



## Mapped (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm doing mine in central London, so I have a few to bother if I don't get the answer I'm looking for 1st time


----------



## Tankus (Dec 11, 2012)

Slowly getting the hang of it......I was a bit peeved at first that I bought the 16gb a few weeks before the 32gb was announced....... But its now irrelevant since I've got the hang of multiple syncing with Astro file manager..........
Its linked my sky drive,drop box ,Google drive,adobe drive,hotmail account ,outlook account ,all in one place to access........its an astounding little app... And its free


----------



## magneze (Dec 11, 2012)

Elvis Parsley said:


> got the option of swapping an 18 month old ipad2 for a nexus 7. worth it?
> 
> i'm not a huge fan of the ipad, too heavy, slow to scoll down long web pages, itunes, maps etc and i quite like the idea of something smaller that i can tinker with.


What apps do you use on the iPad? I'd suggest you make sure that they're all available first. A straight swap for something you might use more seems quite a good idea - have you used a Nexus 7 before?

I had an iPad 2 lent to me for work. I used it for work but hardly at all for personal use because of it's size and weight. Bought a Nexus 7 and use it all the time - the iPad 2 now lives in my office desk drawer.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2012)

Tankus said:
			
		

> Slowly getting the hang of it......I was a bit peeved at first that I bought the 16gb a few weeks before the 32gb was announced....... But its now irrelevant since I've got the hang of multiple syncing with Astro file manager..........
> Its linked my sky drive,drop box ,Google drive,adobe drive,hotmail account ,outlook account ,all in one place to access........its an astounding little app... And its free



Thanks for the recommend, great little app that.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Dec 11, 2012)

Tankus said:


> Slowly getting the hang of it......I was a bit peeved at first that I bought the 16gb a few weeks before the 32gb was announced....... But its now irrelevant since I've got the hang of multiple syncing with Astro file manager..........
> Its linked my sky drive,drop box ,Google drive,adobe drive,hotmail account ,outlook account ,all in one place to access........its an astounding little app... And its free


 
Cool, will try that out


----------



## mack (Dec 11, 2012)

firky said:


> I wonder how many they will shift this Christmas?


 
My dad bought 4 for the grand kids! Just seems to be the gift this year.


----------



## Mapped (Dec 11, 2012)

mack said:


> My dad bought 4 for the grand kids! Just seems to be the gift this year.


 
Blimey, there's better be one left for me. I'll pop out in an hour of so to find out


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 11, 2012)

Tablets have not been in such demand at Christmas since the mid-90's


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Dec 11, 2012)

magneze said:


> What apps do you use on the iPad? I'd suggest you make sure that they're all available first. A straight swap for something you might use more seems quite a good idea - have you used a Nexus 7 before?
> 
> I had an iPad 2 lent to me for work. I used it for work but hardly at all for personal use because of it's size and weight. Bought a Nexus 7 and use it all the time - the iPad 2 now lives in my office desk drawer.


don't think i'd miss anything app wise, use it mostly for web and iplayer when i'm cooking or working in the shed. Like you i got it from work but found it to be completely useless for what we needed (whiteboard extension) so brought it home for little miss elvis to play with. she uses it more than the rest of us now.

briefly played with a nexus in tesco, but i can't get a feel for things like that, need to have it hanging around for a couple of days really. i'd like a tablet that doesn't give me thumb ache and lets me put whatever files i damn well please on it.


----------



## Mapped (Dec 11, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> Tablets have not been in such demand at Christmas since the mid-90's


 
boom tish!


----------



## elbows (Dec 11, 2012)

Elvis Parsley said:


> so brought it home for little miss elvis to play with. she uses it more than the rest of us now.


 
Better check that she wont miss anything in particular on it then eh


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Dec 11, 2012)

elbows said:


> Better check that she wont miss anything in particular on it then eh


i have to check with her on everything before i'm allowed, she's eight


----------



## Leafster (Dec 11, 2012)

Elvis Parsley said:


> don't think i'd miss anything app wise, use it mostly for web and *iplayer* when i'm cooking or working in the shed. Like you i got it from work but found it to be completely useless for what we needed (whiteboard extension) so brought it home for little miss elvis to play with. she uses it more than the rest of us now.
> 
> briefly played with a nexus in tesco, but i can't get a feel for things like that, need to have it hanging around for a couple of days really. i'd like a tablet that doesn't give me thumb ache and lets me put whatever files i damn well please on it.


I think there are problems with the current iPlayer App in the Play Store. If you try to download it you get a message saying "Your device isn't compatible with this version". I think there may be ways round it but I haven't looked into it yet. Perhaps someone else here can explain. Apparently, it used to work but doesn't now.


----------



## hiccup (Dec 11, 2012)

Leafster said:


> I think there are problems with the current iPlayer App in the Play Store. If you try to download it you get a message saying "Your device isn't compatible with this version". I think there may be ways round it but I haven't looked into it yet. Perhaps someone else here can explain. Apparently, it used to work but doesn't now.


There was a link to the iplayer .apk earlier in this thread, which I have installed (along with a flash .apk) and it seems to work fine.


----------



## magneze (Dec 11, 2012)

I've not had any problem with iPlayer. When I got it I did have to grab Flash Player and install it myself, but that's not hard at all - it's not like you're using the command line or something. I believe it's even easier now single the BBC caused a stink. (Well, it's their fault for using Flash in the first place when everyone else was running away from it like it was BlackBerry or something).


----------



## Firky (Dec 11, 2012)

mack said:


> My dad bought 4 for the grand kids! Just seems to be the gift this year.


You're dad's one cool grandad


----------



## Firky (Dec 11, 2012)

hiccup said:


> There was a link to the iplayer .apk earlier in this thread, which I have installed (along with a flash .apk) and it seems to work fine.


 
I wouldn't use that. Not now the BBC have released a verified app on Play.


----------



## Mapped (Dec 11, 2012)

Fucksticks carphone warehouse have completely run out all over the UK. Been in 2 curry's just no to try the 179 deal and they're not having any of it. 

Going to try John Lewis next, otherwise it's £199


----------



## mack (Dec 11, 2012)

firky said:


> You're dad's one cool grandad


 
You know what..he's getting cooler by the day! He seems to have a bit of disposable income these days as he also bought himself an Ipad and he's looking for a phone now!

I can just imagine xmas day round the dinner table, everyone will be playing with their gadgets while my mum just gets slightly tipsy and confused as to what were all going on about


----------



## Mapped (Dec 11, 2012)

Well that was a mission. I went to 3 carphone warehouses, 2 PC worlds, Maplin and John Lewis. The only people that seem to have the 7 32 gb is PC world, so I ended up paying £199

Got it out the box and started setting it up and it's very, very nice


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Dec 11, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> Well that was a mission. I went to 3 carphone warehouses, 2 PC worlds, Maplin and John Lewis. The only people that seem to have the 7 32 gb is PC world, so I ended up paying £199


 
I blame Mack's dad...

Hang on.  Does that make him Mac Daddy, or Daddy Mac?  Ach, whatever:


----------



## Mapped (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## Mapped (Dec 11, 2012)

Just started setting this up for the Mrs. I like it a lot


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2012)

An Apple fanboy deluxe has left the Borg and now can't get enough of Android and the Nexus 7!
http://readwrite.com/2012/12/11/sho...uy-kawasaki-has-become-a-hardcore-android-fan


----------



## elbows (Dec 11, 2012)

You are welcome to him, his Samsung sponsorship and stupid book about Google+. I long for the day that Apple stuff returns to a small niche and much of the hype stench migrates to other platforms as a result  Not that I have any choice in the matter, since with the release of AudioBus it looks like the ipad will remain the tablet music creation software platform of choice for some years to come.


----------



## elbows (Dec 11, 2012)

However I fear that Apple users are stuck with Stephen Fry


----------



## Firky (Dec 11, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> Just started setting this up for the Mrs. I like it a lot


 
It's one of the most impressive pieces of kit I have ever used and for the price you're laughing.

£159, man. A child could afford to buy that by saving up pocket money / saturday job.


----------



## Mapped (Dec 11, 2012)

elbows said:


> However I fear that Apple users are stuck with Stephen Fry


 
You don't need to be one thing or another 

I have a MacBook Pro that is the best laptop I have used, I'm also getting either a new retina macbook or a macbook air for work. So I like their laptops a lot. However I have a samsung android phone and have just bought this for the wife as I don't seem to get along well with their mobile products and the restrictive 'walled garden' approach


----------



## madamv (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh no N1 Buoy, thats a bummer that you couldnt get it discounted... Still, I reckon they are going to be harder to find in the next week or so so at least you have one.

I know of 6 that have been bought for xmas gifts....   Beats Monster High and GoGo Pets which were xmas past trends!


----------



## cliche guevara (Dec 11, 2012)

Bought another one of these today, for me Dad. Didn't realise they've doubled the storage, bonus.


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2012)

elbows said:


> However I fear that Apple users are stuck with Stephen Fry


His new gadget TV show really is the pits, but not as bad as the sexual panting that accompanied his iPad unboxing video. That was something else.


----------



## Firky (Dec 11, 2012)

Stephen Fry and his celebrity mates playing with luxury toys and gadgets. 

Foppish prat.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Dec 11, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> You don't need to be one thing or another


 
Damned straight.  I'm an out & out tech slut, and proud of it.  I'll go with any vendor that can satisfy my gadget lust.


----------



## elbows (Dec 11, 2012)

I wasnt exactly making a serious point, I was sort of mocking the 'apple fan defects to the forces of android' nature of that article editor linked to.

Not that I think I am immune from getting embroiled in some kind of platform sectarianism when trying to discuss the relative merits and weaknesses of a particular platform, and I am more likely to pour fuel on the flames than stamp them out.

I've somewhat enjoyed having an android phone but an apple tablet (although I have the nexus 7 too I've only been using it for development), but I fear I've reached a point with my finances where I cannot afford to buy apps for two different platforms. And android has managed to annoy me more than iOS has, but that may well be down to bad luck and the way my priorities have happened to work out in recent years as opposed to any particular android weaknesses.


----------



## mack (Dec 13, 2012)

Play store Gift cards (which would be really f'in handy this xmas) might be available soon!

http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/1...e-in-the-uk-gift-cards-may-not-be-far-behind/


----------



## hiccup (Dec 13, 2012)

I thought my nexus was getting slow and laggy. Googled a bit and some people recommended booting into recovery mode and deleting the cache from there (can't find the webpage with the instructions on it but it shouldn't be too hard to find).

Seems to have made a massive difference, its back to as quick and slick as I remember it being when I first got it.


----------



## madamv (Dec 15, 2012)

Sorry to be a pain....   I have been re reading the thread, got to page 15, I'm just setting my bubs one up and am looking for a messenger app that she can text her mates' Nexus' on.   Whatsapp is ace on our phones but there doesnt seem to be one in the play store for tablets.   Any recommendations?    Also, for any must have apps that would be great.  I'd rather get trusted advice here than mr faceless bobo on the web


----------



## Firky (Dec 15, 2012)

Try Kik.

http://kik.com/


----------



## Mapped (Dec 15, 2012)

madamv said:


> Sorry to be a pain.... I have been re reading the thread, got to page 15,....


 
I'm on page 7 and keep getting distracted  I want whatsapp 'll let you know if I get anywhere. Google talk might do the job.

I need the wife out of the room so I can have a play with her prezzie.


----------



## Mapped (Dec 16, 2012)

This thread is not good for me  I keep on having to remind myself that this is an xmas prezzie for my wife and not a toy for me.


----------



## Firky (Dec 16, 2012)

Mapped said:


> This thread is not good for me  I keep on having to remind myself that this is an xmas prezzie for my wife and not a toy for me.


Replying on my Nexus 7 just to rub it in


----------



## Mapped (Dec 16, 2012)

firky said:


> Replying on my Nexus 7 just to rub it in


 
Mrs still hasn't gone to bed so I can play with _her_ toy 

I'm OK gadget-wise though; I like keyboards on things that aren't phones and I'm putting in an order for a macbook pro retina for work next week


----------



## madamv (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks Firk...  I'll stick it on tomorrow.  Just been doing updates and I've left it running and come to bed.   She's not old enough for fb etc yet so needing something simple and safe.


----------



## Mapped (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm having a play with this now and it is a thing of beauty 

I can acquire Mrs Mapped's fav TV/Films in most formats and put them on there for her. What's the best format for vids on the nexus? Also what's the best media/video player app?


----------



## Mapped (Dec 16, 2012)

Nexus and macbook don't seem to like each other


----------



## contadino (Dec 16, 2012)

Mapped said:


> Nexus and macbook don't seem to like each other


 
Google do a program for copying stuff between Nexus and OSX machines. It's called something like Android File Transfer and is free, but it's pretty shite. It stopped working for me a few updates ago.


The problem is that OSX doesn't support some file transfer protocol that other operating systems do.

You're better off sticking with wifi transfers (airdroid, WiFi File Transfer, etc)


----------



## Mapped (Dec 16, 2012)

I've sorted it now thanks 

The macbook and the nexus are making sweet love to each other right now.


----------



## Tankus (Dec 16, 2012)

I've had an unexpected side effect 
Last months electric bill came to £13.92 .... (its dropping ...in winter !)

The biggest electrical consumer over time in my gaff  is my desktop  (kettles on only very  occasionally , my cooker hot water and central heating is gas , came to £4.07) 
It normally tools around 425w for hours on end , But my nexus uses next to nothing on charge , and nothing in use  . Its led to a 25% reduction in my electrical bill per month .

bit obvious really , but it didn't click


----------



## elbows (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm glad you mentioned that. For a number of reasons I wont whitter on about right now it doesnt get a lot of attention at the moment, but its quite possible that we will find ourselves in a a situation down the road where people will suddenly have new reasons to appreciate the era of low-powered computing we have found ourselves in.


----------



## Firky (Dec 16, 2012)

Tankus said:


> I've had an unexpected side effect
> Last months electric bill came to £13.92 .... (its dropping ...in winter !)
> 
> The biggest electrical consumer over time in my gaff is my desktop (kettles on only very occasionally , my cooker hot water and central heating is gas , came to £4.07)
> ...


 
I have a 1000W PSU and I don't want to know what it costs me to run 24/7 (I never turn it off and it is setup to autoboot should it close down).


----------



## Tankus (Dec 16, 2012)

about £3 per day on my tariff   24/7 (12.54p per kwh) at 1kwh

 I've got a psu of 650w and 2 X 22" monitors .....the whole lot only uses 425w....... or up to 500w if the graphics card is maxed out ... Its unlikely your comp is running on the limit


----------



## Radar (Dec 17, 2012)

Mapped said:


> Mrs still hasn't gone to bed so I can play with _her_ toy
> 
> I'm OK gadget-wise though; I like keyboards on things that aren't phones and I'm putting in an order for a macbook pro retina for work next week


usb2go cable, and keyboard that bad-boy up


----------



## Mapped (Dec 17, 2012)

Radar said:


> usb2go cable, and keyboard that bad-boy up


 
It's not for me!


----------



## Firky (Dec 17, 2012)

Tankus said:


> about £3 per day on my tariff   24/7 (12.54p per kwh) at 1kwh
> 
> I've got a psu of 650w and 2 X 22" monitors .....the whole lot only uses 425w....... or up to 500w if the graphics card is maxed out ... Its unlikely your comp is running on the limit



Two 27" hd monitors as well, here. 

Anyway this has given me food for thought as my pc is a monster. As a matter of fact it is turned off now, thanks to you!


----------



## Mapped (Dec 17, 2012)

Right. I'm a bit confused. On my samsung galaxy I can see a 'my files' folder with the internal file structure in it. I can't find this anywhere on the nexus. Does it exist? If it does how can i get at it?


----------



## Tankus (Dec 18, 2012)

Use astro file manager app. Free from Google play

Top line will be your files

You can then add drop box, and all that cloudy stuff to it...... Well good

I was looking at cutting my fuel bills......firkey.....I went around my house with a smart meter, to see how much things were costing...... Stand bys and bulbs rather surprised me,  how much I was throwing away over a year......!
Often didn't turn my comp off either, or my NAS drive...... Shocker

could pay for  another foreign holiday

Ah well


----------



## Firky (Dec 18, 2012)

I reckon a fiver a daay :s


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2012)

I am not convinced that mine is charging properly. Seems slow to fully charge if just left charging without use but that is not the main issue. If I am using it to run one or two (not that battery hungry) apps like ForumRunner and Gmail while plugged in the battery is still running (slowly) down  

Brightness is turned down as low as possible but is using 81% of the battery if that matters?


----------



## elbows (Dec 18, 2012)

Its not unusual that the screen would account for the majority of battery drain, so I dont see anything wrong with the 81% figure.

As for the charging, is this with the power adaptor that came with it or with a usb connection to a computer?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2012)

elbows said:
			
		

> Its not unusual that the screen would account for the majority of battery drain, so I dont see anything wrong with the 81% figure.
> 
> As for the charging, is this with the power adaptor that came with it or with a usb connection to a computer?



Standard charger (but HTC not the Nexus one) plugged into the mains. Would they be different?


----------



## cliche guevara (Dec 18, 2012)

madamv said:


> Sorry to be a pain.... I have been re reading the thread, got to page 15, I'm just setting my bubs one up and am looking for a messenger app that she can text her mates' Nexus' on. Whatsapp is ace on our phones but there doesnt seem to be one in the play store for tablets. Any recommendations? Also, for any must have apps that would be great. I'd rather get trusted advice here than mr faceless bobo on the web


You can get whatsapp running on tablets but it's a bit of a ballache. There's a full guide here.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2012)

cliche guevara said:
			
		

> You can get whatsapp running on tablets but it's a bit of a ballache. There's a full guide here.



Has anyone actually done this? I have tried and failed.


----------



## cliche guevara (Dec 18, 2012)

I didn't use that method, but I had whatsapp working on my tablet (Asus Transformer) this time last year. I think I had to copy the contacts file from my phone onto the tablet then keep airplane mode on while installing the apk or something?! It was quite some time ago, and one of the updates killed it anyway.


----------



## elbows (Dec 18, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Standard charger (but HTC not the Nexus one) plugged into the mains. Would they be different?


 
Might be. The proper Asus charger appears to output 2W, if yours is less than that then charging will be slower I guess.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2012)

elbows said:
			
		

> Might be. The proper Asus charger appears to output 2W, if yours is less than that then charging will be slower I guess.



This is the charger I got with the HTC Desire HD. Maybe I need to find the proper charger.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 18, 2012)

Tempted by the Nexus 10,is it just a bigger version of the 7?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2012)

Gingerman said:
			
		

> Tempted by the Nexus 10,is it just a bigger version of the 7?



My guess is yes. 
About 3 bigger


----------



## elbows (Dec 18, 2012)

With a different manufacturer.


----------



## madamv (Dec 18, 2012)

cliche guevara said:


> You can get whatsapp running on tablets but it's a bit of a ballache. There's a full guide here.


Yeah, cba with that.  Went with kik and looks good... Just need to ensure all her mates are kik too..


----------



## elbows (Dec 18, 2012)

Badgers said:


> This is the charger I got with the HTC Desire HD. Maybe I need to find the proper charger.


 
Yeah.

I just did a test with the proper charger using an app that is heavy on the cpu and with the screen on, for more than half an hour, and the amount of charge went up not down.


----------



## Firky (Dec 18, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Standard charger (but HTC not the Nexus one) plugged into the mains. Would they be different?


Yes

It needs a 2amp charger. 1amp is too slow.

You can get a 2amp charger off amazon marketplace for about a fiver with a 2m cable so you can use it plugged in. But it must be 2amp!


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Dec 18, 2012)

considering how well these are selling in the run up to christmas, what are the chances of getting anything off one in the new year sales? i'm not especially hopeful, but we're giving our ipad2 away and we both want to keep a tablet now we're used to having one around


----------



## Firky (Dec 18, 2012)

Keep the iPad, I doubt the prices will change significantly after xmas, maybe a tenner at most.

The ipad is better for browsing too, all 10" tablets are.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Dec 18, 2012)

more popular than i thought


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Dec 18, 2012)

firky said:


> Keep the iPad, I doubt the prices will change significantly after xmas, maybe a tenner at most.
> 
> The ipad is better for browsing too, all 10" tablets are.


i've never been a huge fan of it, too heavy for my liking, after 20 mins i've had enough. we've decided to give it to my stepson for christmas, i'm pretty sure i'd rather have the nexus 7 and if i don't like it more than the ipad i'm not all that bothered


----------



## Firky (Dec 18, 2012)

If you can afford it and don't mind downsizing the screen (which does have advantages and disadvantages) then buy one now. They're a very capable machine and you won't be disappointed with it. Although y it might take a little getting used to 

I'd be very surprised if there's a significant price drop after new year.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Dec 18, 2012)

i doubt it too, but i'm happy to wait for the christmas rush to pass. pretty sure i can live without one luxury toy for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Dec 19, 2012)

So I got bored last night, rooted my Nexus 7 and setup the six axis controller app for wireless controller goodness.

Turns out that Dead Trigger and Nova 3 go from being ho-hum to downright excellent when you've got a proper controller.  Go figure.


----------



## thriller (Dec 19, 2012)

Lemon Eddy said:


> So I got bored last night, rooted my Nexus 7 and setup the six axis controller app for wireless controller goodness.
> 
> Turns out that Dead Trigger and Nova 3 go from being ho-hum to downright excellent when you've got a proper controller. Go figure.


 
 you can use the PS3 controller to play Dead Trigger, asphalt 7 and riptide gp without rooting or installing the six axis controller app


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Dec 19, 2012)

Yup, but:

a)  I was bored
b)  I wanted wireless
c)  I wanted to play Nova 3 as well 

Otherwise, just a USB otg cable and you're good to go for Dead Trigger.


----------



## thriller (Dec 19, 2012)

Lemon Eddy said:


> Yup, but:
> 
> a) I was bored
> b) I wanted wireless
> ...


 
I use the OTG cable. So u can use the PS3 controller wirelessly? How is this possible?


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Dec 19, 2012)

Here you go:



Other advantage of sixaxis app is it lets you map for games that don't work with a gamepad by default, such as Nova 3.


----------



## contadino (Dec 20, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Standard charger (but HTC not the Nexus one) plugged into the mains. Would they be different?


 
Possibly, yes. I bought a generic main-USB plug thing and it was good for the Kindle and my MP3 player, but did nowt for the Nexus. On checking the ratings it was something like 40ma rather than the 200-ma or whatever the one that came with the tablet chucks out.  That also explains why the tablet gets no charge if I plug it into my USB hub I reckon.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 20, 2012)

contadino said:
			
		

> Possibly, yes. I bought a generic main-USB plug thing and it was good for the Kindle and my MP3 player, but did nowt for the Nexus. On checking the ratings it was something like 40ma rather than the 200-ma or whatever the one that came with the tablet chucks out.  That also explains why the tablet gets no charge if I plug it into my USB hub I reckon.



Dug out the N7 cable which seems to work fine with any USB plug in stick it in  

Cheers


----------



## elbows (Dec 20, 2012)

Resistance is useless then


----------



## Firky (Dec 20, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Dug out the N7 cable which seems to work fine with any USB plug in stick it in
> 
> Cheers



This is whatcha want:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008RKZT06/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00


----------



## mack (Dec 21, 2012)

RC1 of XMBC for Android is here..

http://mirrors.xbmc.org/releases/android/


----------



## what (Dec 24, 2012)

Anyone know if you can connect an iPod classic and read the song names?


----------



## madamv (Dec 25, 2012)

Happy Christmas!  

Anyone have WiFi problems?  Blue WiFi with what appears like a set of grey triangles running up it.  A quick search reveals its common and a problem but no.fix that I can see and apart from here, I don't know any.tech.places to look...


----------



## Firky (Dec 25, 2012)

My N7 isn't charging properly, which makes me suspicious as @Badgers said something similar.

Only started last night. Sods law. 



what said:


> Anyone know if you can connect an iPod classic and read the song names?


 
Eh? Why would you buy a a car to tow another?


----------



## madamv (Dec 26, 2012)

Ours seems fine, I'm on it now...  My mates keeps turning itself off.  Yours isn't charging..... How many glitches?


----------



## Firky (Dec 26, 2012)

It is charging, the USB cable I was using had too much resistance. So I have gone back to a 1m one


----------



## madamv (Dec 26, 2012)

Ah... Saves us getting a longer cable    cheers for the top tip


----------



## Mapped (Dec 26, 2012)

Mrs hasn't touched hers yet. She's scared of it


----------



## Firky (Dec 26, 2012)

Mapped said:


> Mrs hasn't touched hers yet. She's scared of it



Stick solitaire on it, everyone knows how to play that and it helps break the ice and learn the intuitive gestures


----------



## Mapped (Dec 26, 2012)

firky said:


> Stick solitaire on it, everyone knows how to play that and it helps break the ice and learn the intuitive gestures


 
She's not really one for games. I've set up her facebook account, email. Asos.com and flipboard with a load of her interests. I've also put some books she'd like and vids on there. We'll see....

She's still using the fucking ipod for all this right now


----------



## Firky (Dec 26, 2012)

hide the ipod!


----------



## Mapped (Dec 26, 2012)

firky said:


> hide the ipod!


 
When we get back to London 

She's been getting very bad and very good news in equal measure over the last 24 hours, so me fucking with her comms today will end very, very badly for me.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 26, 2012)

Yeah. She'll love the n7 once she gives it a go. But meanwhile fingers crossed good vibes etc on the blood poisoning front. (her ma yeah?  I've been reading with a fever so forgive me if I'm mixed up).


----------



## Mapped (Dec 26, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> Yeah. She'll love the n7 once she gives it a go. But meanwhile fingers crossed good vibes etc on the blood poisoning front. (her ma yeah?  I've been reading with a fever so forgive me if I'm mixed up).


 
I know she will. Baby steps with tech with her and today's not the day.

It's her Gran who's 99 years young, so she's understandably a bit concerned. Everyone here except me is hammered right now so I'm packing up and planning an itinerary for tomorrow to get her from Gloucs to Harlow to coincide with visiting times.  

I've got my fingers crossed as well as her Gran is great and (more selfishly) I had a nice romantic evening planned for us tomorrow


----------



## Mapped (Dec 27, 2012)

The N7 is now getting caressed


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 28, 2012)

My girls have not stopped playing on them, mostly games but also skyping friends and messing around with photos. 

I want one now!


----------



## Firky (Dec 28, 2012)

The new Tapatalk specifically designed for Nexus 7 has been released on Google Play. 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.quoord.tapatalkHDBeta


----------



## creak (Dec 29, 2012)

I've just bought my new Nexus 7, first tablet I've owned. I've had a quick look around the web for lists of things I should do/download/buy first to get the most out of it, but any suggestions from users here? I'm going to get all the updates installed now and then I can start adding things!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2012)

firky said:
			
		

> The new Tapatalk specifically designed for Nexus 7 has been released on Google Play.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.quoord.tapatalkHDBeta



I like this apart from two key things. 

1. It crashes when I try to open a conversation 

2. All the buttons to reply/refresh/etc are at the top of the screen. As you would hold the N7 at the bottom it feels cack-handed when navigating.


----------



## Firky (Dec 29, 2012)

creak said:


> I've just bought my new Nexus 7, first tablet I've owned. I've had a quick look around the web for lists of things I should do/download/buy first to get the most out of it, but any suggestions from users here? I'm going to get all the updates installed now and then I can start adding things!


 
Swift Key is the first thing I'd install and tapatalk but that is because I am a bit of a forum addict.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2012)

Flipboard is a good free app for viewing news and social media in one place.


----------



## what (Dec 29, 2012)

firky said:


> Eh? Why would you buy a a car to tow another?


 
ipod with no speakers is about as much use as a turkey in summer.

Didn't find a solution so had to buy an ipod dock


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2012)

Eh?


----------



## what (Dec 29, 2012)

I had an ipod classic and a nexus 7 and wanted to connect the two in a way that i could read the song names and if possible the playlists as where i was for christmas had no music systems and i wanted to play selected songs. I wanted to play through the 7 but could not find an app to do it. Firky had a very helpful observation. Just keeping him updated.


----------



## madamv (Dec 29, 2012)

creak said:


> I've just bought my new Nexus 7, first tablet I've owned. I've had a quick look around the web for lists of things I should do/download/buy first to get the most out of it, but any suggestions from users here? I'm going to get all the updates installed now and then I can start adding things!


After advice on here, we downloaded Kik for free wifi messaging.   Apart from that, my child has loaded lots of games and music on hers.


----------



## Onket (Dec 31, 2012)

madamv said:


> Yeah, cba with that.  Went with kik and looks good... Just need to ensure all her mates are kik too..



How is kik, then? Looking for a whatsapp type app for the MIL's Galaxy Note tablet.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 31, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> How is kik, then? Looking for a whatsapp type app for the MIL's Galaxy Note tablet.



Kik is okay but everyone is know is on WhatsApp. Annoyingly I can't run whatsapp on the N7


----------



## Onket (Dec 31, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Kik is okay but everyone is know is on WhatsApp. Annoyingly I can't run whatsapp on the N7



Or the Galaxy Note. That's why I'm asking.

She doesn't need everybody in the world to be using the same thing, just her children so they can send pics of her Grandchildren, etc.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 31, 2012)

Just downloaded Kik and it is nice. 
Out of my address book of hundreds only 4 people are on it. 
Don't want to message any of them  

If it is just for a few people I would take Kik over WhatsApp for ease of use. 

Skype not an option?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 31, 2012)

Is it the Note or Note 2 by the way?

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/samsung-galaxy-note-ii.299462/


----------



## Onket (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't know, sorry.

She is a skyper too, so will also be using that but wanted a messenger thingy to send & receive photos.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 31, 2012)

I would go with Kik if it is only for a small group. 
Photos and files can be shared easy enough.


----------



## Firky (Dec 31, 2012)

Kik is great but I only have teeps and a couple of other meatspace mates on it, which is good in a way as it means I am not getting shitty IMs all the time like, "what you doing?".


----------



## Badgers (Dec 31, 2012)

firky said:
			
		

> Kik is great but I only have teeps and a couple of other meatspace mates on it, which is good in a way as it means I am not getting shitty IMs all the time like, "what you doing?".



Me @ Badgers_Musing


----------



## Mapped (Dec 31, 2012)

Mrs seems to be having some teething troubles with Chrome. Lots of pages not loading and talking about Proxy Servers. It's a bit weird as I use Chrome on my laptop and phone on the same connection with no problem. Has anyone else run into this?


----------



## Firky (Dec 31, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Me @ Badgers_Musing


 
Now I have to get up and find my Nexus


----------



## madamv (Dec 31, 2012)

Onket said:


> How is kik, then? Looking for a whatsapp type app for the MIL's Galaxy Note tablet.


Easy to use.  Nice thingy to draw or send internet pics too.  Fun and cute.


----------



## Firky (Jan 5, 2013)

The worst thing about Kik is someone grabbed my username before I could


----------



## Onket (Jan 5, 2013)

Is that the only bad thing?


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 5, 2013)

Very impressed with the Nexus 7 so far (got it just before Christmas).  My 4.5 year old LOVES it, she finds it really easy to use and spends far too much time playing Angry Birds Star Wars


----------



## Mapped (Jan 5, 2013)

My Mrs loves it  Since she first picked it up the ipod hasn't been touched. I keep trying to show her some additional features and apps, but she's not there yet. I think I'm going to get her mate in Italy to do a surprise skype call on the thing so she can see some more potential.


----------



## Tankus (Jan 7, 2013)

Sign up or have astro file manager and you can get free 15gb box cloud storage , which links through astro....


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 8, 2013)

Tankus said:


> Sign up or have astro file manager and you can get free 15gb box cloud storage , which links through astro....


 
How does this work ? When I try to sign up on the site it only offers me 5gb ?


----------



## Firky (Jan 11, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Has anyone actually done this? I have tried and failed.


 
Have you had any luck with whatsapp?

I spotted this:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2061176

But before I go to all that hassle I was wondering if anyone had some success. I want to keep in touch with one of my bezzas in Spain, she has just got a smartphone and I don't expect (nor will I ask) her to install Kik just for me.  I might give it a go anyway over the weekend as she's ace and FB messenger is shit.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2013)

Badgers said:
			
		

> I like this apart from two key things.
> 
> 1. It crashes when I try to open a conversation
> 
> 2. All the buttons to reply/refresh/etc are at the top of the screen. As you would hold the N7 at the bottom it feels cack-handed when navigating.



Upgrade has fixed the PM/Conversation


----------



## Tankus (Jan 11, 2013)

I had an e mail and I clicked on the link ......I didn't  keep the link unfortunately


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 12, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> How does this work ? When I try to sign up on the site it only offers me 5gb ?


You using astro file manager? I opened that and it offered the 15 with a link from there.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 12, 2013)

Just having a play on one of the kids nexuseseses.... Really can't wait to Get one myself


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2013)

firky said:
			
		

> Have you had any luck with whatsapp?
> 
> I spotted this:
> 
> ...



Have given up and now using KiK which I prefer but nobody else uses it :/


----------



## madamv (Jan 13, 2013)

I just badgered (  ) everyone until they got.it.....


----------



## Tankus (Jan 13, 2013)

Docks due out next week........ £25 apparently


----------



## rich! (Jan 14, 2013)

Bought my Nexus 7 a "ZTE Tureis" as a wireless dongle.
Immediately broke the N7 screen on first day of test.
Then took a month to actually get tethering to work at all.
Now I have a small Android phone with a keyboard that's almost BlackBerry-like, and I need to get a new N7.
*sigh*


----------



## Firky (Jan 14, 2013)

rich! said:


> Immediately broke the N7 screen on first day of test.


 
Yes, the screens can reflect your face.


----------



## rich! (Jan 14, 2013)

firky said:


> Yes, the screens can reflect your face.


Alas, it was in fact four hours in a twiggy beer pub followed by a 341, though I can see how you'd be confused.


----------



## magneze (Jan 14, 2013)

rich! said:


> Bought my Nexus 7 a "ZTE Tureis" as a wireless dongle.
> Immediately broke the N7 screen on first day of test.
> Then took a month to actually get tethering to work at all.
> Now I have a small Android phone with a keyboard that's almost BlackBerry-like, and I need to get a new N7.
> *sigh*


You can get 3G Nexus 7's now.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 14, 2013)

anyone know or reckon they'll be coming back down in price soon? 
bloody £200 everywhere


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2013)

ddraig said:
			
		

> anyone know or reckon they'll be coming back down in price soon?
> bloody £200 everywhere



Still a bargain


----------



## ddraig (Jan 14, 2013)

i know, just trying to get one with a case etc for under £200
was thinking they might do the 32gb 3g one for £200 by now but obviously they are still selling well enough.
colleague had problems with the 2 they bought and had to take them back, said there was a queue to buy them and a queue bringing them back


----------



## Firky (Jan 14, 2013)

Compare the cost of a N7 3G to the originally named iPad Mini of a similar (slightly lower) spec.

Plus you don't look like a wanker with a Nexus 7


----------



## ddraig (Jan 14, 2013)

i know
i defo want one and should've got one when they dropped to £160


----------



## rich! (Jan 14, 2013)

magneze said:


> You can get 3G Nexus 7's now.


 
yes, but I can change the battery in the phone. And use it for a laptop if I happen to be carrying one of those. And it takes SD cards.


----------



## Spark (Jan 15, 2013)

I have one of these now and am loving it. Just wondering if anyone can recommend an alternative keyboard?  The existing one is pissing me off due to really random predictive text suggestions. I have swype on my phone but don't  love  it either and was looking for other suggestions.


----------



## Firky (Jan 15, 2013)

Spark said:


> I have one of these now and am loving it. Just wondering if anyone can recommend an alternative keyboard? The existing one is pissing me off due to really random predictive text suggestions. I have swype on my phone but don't love it either and was looking for other suggestions.


 
Swift Key, make sure you download the one for tablets and not phones. It is about £3 but utterly worth it.


----------



## Firky (Jan 15, 2013)

http://shop.asus.co.uk/shop/gb/en-GB/SearchResults.aspx?q=nexus 7&n=10&i=1

Dock is already sold out


----------



## Leafster (Jan 15, 2013)

firky said:


> http://shop.asus.co.uk/shop/gb/en-GB/SearchResults.aspx?q=nexus 7&n=10&i=1
> 
> Dock is already sold out


There was stock there this morning.

This isn't a smug post though... I thought I'd wait until this evening to order one!


----------



## Firky (Jan 15, 2013)

They're a bit of a rip TBH, no media out (only a 3.5 jack) or anything. They're quite literally a stand that you plug your charger into - and given that the cable is only 3ft long I am having second thoughts of buying one.


----------



## Leafster (Jan 15, 2013)

firky said:


> They're a bit of a rip TBH, no media out (only a 3.5 jack) or anything. They're quite literally a stand that you plug your charger into - and given that the cable is only 3ft long I am having second thoughts of buying one.


Yeah, it is but I have a habit of putting the thing down anywhere so it would keep it safe if I had a dock - I'm also more like to find it! It's also easier to rest it on the dock to charge it than plug the USB connector in (I seem to have problems with it)


----------



## Tankus (Jan 16, 2013)

Nexus 7.7............christ  I could be upgrading like an apple fan boy​​But I wants the rear camera​http://androidheadlines.com/2013/01...for-google-io-features-specs-and-pricing.html​


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 16, 2013)

Lets hope they keep the competitive price and build a few more this time!


----------



## mack (Jan 16, 2013)

Using an otg cable and a mouse atm to surf around..its pretty sweet.


----------



## kazza007 (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm going to get one today or next week.
What stand and good case do I need? Preferably one from a mall so I can begin using it ASAP ?
Any other bits I'm likely to need?
Will read through the rest of the thread re apps 
Hope this tab isn't dated in a few months


----------



## kazza007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Finally got my first tab  (cpw, 32gb, 179). Cases seem a minefield? Looking at mofred one, mixed reviews though. Just want a slim, high quality one that allows various angle adjustments.

In meantime will get reading up on apps and getting used to android ():


----------



## Firky (Jan 20, 2013)

I have this one, I think editor and Badgers have the same case, I highly recommend it for the price:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/LuvTab-CARB...T0Y2/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1358699242&sr=8-4

My mum has a stylus for hers, she swears by it - it gets on my tits. However they're only a couple of quid and you may get on with it.


----------



## kazza007 (Jan 20, 2013)

What do you think of these remarks about the case firky:

'1) Cases like this which cover some/all of the bezel inevitably make it more difficult to swipe/press at the very edge of the screen. I wasn't aware how much this impacted things until I tried another case. Doesn't actually stop you using the device at all, but does make some actions (notification swipe down etc.) more awkward.

2) There is little or no protection if dropped on to a corner. Compare to the snap-in type cases which usually have a hard shell edge at the corner. My original Nexus 7 now has a lovely pitted dent in the corner where my son dropped it, in the case, onto a tiled floor. Thankfully the screen didn't shatter, but it was a close run thing by the looks of things.'

All of them get mixed reviews, shame there's no perfect one. Understandably, amazon has more than a few arsey buyers.

If this is the best of the bunch I'll get it


----------



## Firky (Jan 20, 2013)

Erm,

1) Can't say I have ever noticed the first one being a problem. I can only assume they have the dexterity of a drunk gorilla.

2) Totally stupid point. My car does not have a crumple protection zone in places but that does not mean it isn't safe. As if you have any control over when / how and where you drop it anyway.

The one I link to gets my thumbs up and I'm sure editor and Badgers will give it a thumbs up too, plus for a tenner - even if you don't like it you haven't lost much.

My biggest complaint would be it turns the N7 into being a slim beast into something a bit more noticeable.

Oh and that seller took a fucking year and a day to dispatch mine but that was probably because I bought it the week the N7 came out


----------



## madamv (Jan 20, 2013)

Our case is ace.  I can't link it from my phone and.eBay app sorry.  It's a hard backed with a circle cut out for.speaker...  It rotates well, sits in the well to stand, turns on and.off from the magnet.


----------



## Spark (Jan 22, 2013)

firky said:


> Swift Key, make sure you download the one for tablets and not phones. It is about £3 but utterly worth it.


 
I've just downloaded a free one month trial. Am I missing something or is it just that it has better predictive text but is otherwise pretty basic? I want one like swype that I can move smoothly between the keys.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2013)

firky said:
			
		

> Swift Key, make sure you download the one for tablets and not phones. It is about £3 but utterly worth it.



Hmmm, I had SwiftKey downloaded already on my phone. It moved straight to the N7 but has not been quite right  do I need to pay again then?


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 22, 2013)

There's a SwiftKey flow beta going on for the tablet. http://vip.swiftkey.net/index.php?/topic/6018-swiftkey-flow-beta-apks/page__pid__42614#entry42614


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2013)

wtfftw said:
			
		

> There's a SwiftKey flow beta going on for the tablet. http://vip.swiftkey.net/index.php?/topic/6018-swiftkey-flow-beta-apks/page__pid__42614#entry42614



Got it downloaded cheers. Had to change a security setting 'unknown sources app installation' to get it to work. Not sure if changing the setting back will cause a problem? 

Still getting a prompt to choose 'input method' though


----------



## hiccup (Jan 22, 2013)

Bluetooth audio streaming still a big issue for me. And many other people. Grrrr.

http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=39633


----------



## hiccup (Jan 22, 2013)

Oooh, just saw this:



> http://code.google.com/u/118381509295078123900/
> We have fixed the a2dp streaming stutter problem on N7. The next release should have the fix.
> Sorry about the problem.


 
Just hope the next update rolls out soon...


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 22, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Got it downloaded cheers. Had to change a security setting 'unknown sources app installation' to get it to work. Not sure if changing the setting back will cause a problem?
> 
> Still getting a prompt to choose 'input method' though


Shouldn't cause a problem once it is installed. I just let myself install from wherever. 

I switched from swype because on my s3 it constantly wants me to select my input method.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2013)

wtfftw said:
			
		

> Shouldn't cause a problem once it is installed. I just let myself install from wherever.
> 
> I switched from swype because on my s3 it constantly wants me to select my input method.



Changed it back. Will see and report back


----------



## ringo (Jan 22, 2013)

What book reader do the Urb recommend?

I've just uploaded a load in epub format. Google reader won't touch them, Kindle app doesn't format many of them too well, Aldiko struggling to read from Kindle folder, though I haven't sat down and had a proper go yet.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 22, 2013)

Calibre will convert anything you like


----------



## ringo (Jan 22, 2013)

Calibre has converted everything I like, its which reader on the Nexus I'm asking about.


----------



## kazza007 (Jan 25, 2013)

Just started up my nexus + new case +thanks ! I have noticed screen brightness fluctuate-any idess¿ typing is strange on it


----------



## Firky (Jan 26, 2013)

A bug I have come across a couple of times.

If you set alarm and go to switch it off by the side button the alarm will continue to sound. Not a problem you think, "I'll drag down the menu from the top left and hit dismiss". Only that doesn't work, and it will continue to sound. Even if you go into the clock function and turn it off. The only way to get it to go off is to ignore it (it only sounds for about 10min) or turn the tablet off.

I have my alarm set to go off at 6.30pm every night to remind me to take my tablets (if only!) and I often hit the side button out of sheer habit to mute it.



kazza007 said:


> Just started up my nexus + new case +thanks ! I have noticed screen brightness fluctuate-any idess¿ typing is strange on it


Is auto-brightness on? Maybe it is adjusting it's self. I have it turned off and brightness turned down to minimum to preserve battery life and can't say I have noticed this problem.


----------



## Firky (Jan 26, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Got it downloaded cheers. Had to change a security setting 'unknown sources app installation' to get it to work. Not sure if changing the setting back will cause a problem?
> 
> Still getting a prompt to choose 'input method' though


 
Look in settings, there's a security thing to let you install apps that haven't been verified by Google.


----------



## Firky (Jan 26, 2013)

Has anyone tried Google's gesture search? It's class. Couldn't do without it now.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.gesturesearch&hl=en


----------



## swampy (Jan 27, 2013)

Bough a lente designs cover, and am rather pleased with it. Very good build quality, have had it for about a month now and so far no complaints.





Also does anyone haveit a problem posting to U75 using Android Firefox? Entering text is impossible, the cursor seems to jump back in to the middle of word causing garbage to be entered. Then when you try and use backspace to clear it up, it doesn't work. Will delete maybe one letter before the cursor again skips to a random location. No other site seems to have this problem...well so far anyway.


----------



## madamv (Jan 27, 2013)

I have this problem posting from my phone.  Hence. I'm a girl of few words nowadays.plus there's loads of random full stops in my sentences.... Very annoying...


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2013)

I recommend the tapatalk HD tablet app for reading/posting urban.


----------



## Firky (Jan 27, 2013)

editor said:


> I recommend the tapatalk HD tablet app for reading/posting urban.


 
This!

I recommend you use an app to read forums. Tapatalk and ForumRunner are the most popular. Tapatalk HD was designed specifically for the Nexus 7. 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.quoord.tapatalkHD


----------



## Tankus (Jan 27, 2013)

Well ....I've just downloaded tapatalk......got to admit.... I love the interface........ Take a little while to get used to


----------



## Tankus (Jan 27, 2013)

However urban seems to be the only forum that I use that works with it..........ah well


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2013)

Tankus said:


> However urban seems to be the only forum that I use that works with it..........ah well


It's all you need, mate.


----------



## Firky (Jan 27, 2013)

Tankus said:


> Well ....I've just downloaded tapatalk......got to admit.... I love the interface........ Take a little while to get used to


 


Tankus said:


> However urban seems to be the only forum that I use that works with it..........ah well


 
Has garf got your account? You're leaving a lot of fullstops in between sentences.

If you ask the admin of the other forums they use they can add Tapatalk to the list. It is free and a small plugin. The app it's self has one or two annoyances but it is far better than viewing it from a browser.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Jan 28, 2013)

finally cracked and ordered one


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Jan 28, 2013)

swampy said:


> Bough a lente designs cover, and am rather pleased with it. Very good build quality, have had it for about a month now and so far no complaints.


 
Cheers for that - just the sort of thing I was looking for.


----------



## Tankus (Jan 28, 2013)

Nah....its just the way I express myself...I'm a bit disjointed sometimes


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2013)

swampy said:


> Bough a lente designs cover, and am rather pleased with it. Very good build quality, have had it for about a month now and so far no complaints.


That does look veh nice indeed.


----------



## thriller (Jan 28, 2013)

anyone have problem setting a pic as wall paper? Everytime I try set something to as a wallpaper, a fucking box pops up which u have to stretch. But I dont want to fucking crop or stretch the pic. i just want to set the pic as it is as my wallpaper.


----------



## swampy (Jan 28, 2013)

Lemon Eddy said:


> Cheers for that - just the sort of thing I was looking for.


two pounds cheaper from their ebay store as well


----------



## Firky (Jan 29, 2013)

thriller said:


> anyone have problem setting a pic as wall paper? Everytime I try set something to as a wallpaper, a fucking box pops up which u have to stretch. But I dont want to fucking crop or stretch the pic. i just want to set the pic as it is as my wallpaper.


 
That is the way you set the wallpaper - it's to stop the picture getting stretched out of proportion. I find it irritating as I like simple wallpapers and that makes it a fanny in a fit.

www.simpledesktops.com ftw.


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2013)

swampy said:


> two pounds cheaper from their ebay store as well


But you have to pay postage!

*edit. ah., but it's still cheaper on ebay!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 31, 2013)

I think I have to sell my N7  
Not because I don't love it but current financial needs must it seems. 

Looking on eBay the used 'buy it now' prices for a 32GB start at £180 + £10 postage and auction prices are £150-160 + £10 postage. Considering mine was purchased 31/10/12 and has box, receipt and case (RRP £29.99 but really £12.99)  it seems like it should get a fair price. The plug is still sealed, only thing that I took out the box (apart from the tablet) was the cable.


----------



## Firky (Feb 4, 2013)

Don't do it badgers!

32GB Ex-display £180 on ebuyer:
http://www.ebuyer.com/410540-exdisp...nvidia-tegra-3-quad-core-ebr1-90ok0mi1101090u


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Feb 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Badgers.

Don't mean to add salt to the wound but I'm loving mine. I've gone back to Swype for the keyboard, had it on my S2 but swapped for Swiftkey. It feels good on a tablet.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 6, 2013)

Got mine today in the post.  it's not a bad machine.

it's small compared to a lot of tablets  but  it's actually  just about right for me as it's small enough to put in my oversized pockets but  big enough  to actually feel like you can watch video on it. 

also given the price point i'm a lot less worried about it  compared to my phone.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 7, 2013)

£190 on eBay sounds good until you have to pay postage, eBay and PayPal fees. You'd be lucky to get £140 cash in your pocket.


----------



## emanymton (Feb 10, 2013)

If I was to do a factory reset on my nexus would it reset back to an earlier version of Android? My battery life is pathetic since the last update.


----------



## Radar (Feb 10, 2013)

Factory reset wouldn't change OS

You can use the Nexus Root Toolkit to wipe and restore the original . On startup tell it the version you want to go back to, it will pull the OS image you need itself. You want to do a "Back to Stock", followed by a OEM lock.

NRT can also walk you through making sure your usb drivers are working correctly if need be.

I'm surprised you're seeing problems with 4.2.1. Have you installed any new apps since the OS upgrade ? Have you looked at the app stats to see what's taking most of your battery ?


----------



## emanymton (Feb 10, 2013)

Radar said:


> Factory reset wouldn't change OS
> 
> You can use the Nexus Root Toolkit to wipe and restore the original . On startup tell it the version you want to go back to, it will pull the OS image you need itself. You want to do a "Back to Stock", followed by a OEM lock.
> 
> ...


Cheers not sure I want to go down that route unless I really have to. My current battery usage is just over 70% screen, chrome was next at 7% and I am not using anything new. . I might try it with a lower brightness and see how I find it.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 10, 2013)

Auto brightness seems to make a big difference to the battery life IME.


----------



## Firky (Feb 11, 2013)

My battery life is the same as it ever was, can't say I have noticed it one way or another?


----------



## madamv (Feb 11, 2013)

No, nor me


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2013)

Here's a handy guide if you've been having any problems/irritations with the Nexus 7:
http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/google-nexus-7-problems/


----------



## Tankus (Feb 11, 2013)

Good first comment too


----------



## Firky (Feb 11, 2013)

Can't say I have had any of those problems either.


----------



## tommers (Feb 13, 2013)

OK, I now have one of these.  How do I tether my phone to it?

What do I do next?

I will read the 61 pages of this thread at some point.


----------



## magneze (Feb 13, 2013)

Go into WiFi settings -> Advanced -> Portable Hotspot if it's available.


----------



## tommers (Feb 13, 2013)

OK thanks.  I've connected it to my work wi-fi but will have a play about.


----------



## contadino (Feb 14, 2013)

I got an upgrade to 4.2.2 this morning. Apparently it fixes the A2TP issue or whatever it's called. The problem streaming to bluetooth receivers.


----------



## hiccup (Feb 14, 2013)

contadino said:


> I got an upgrade to 4.2.2 this morning. Apparently it fixes the A2TP issue or whatever it's called. The problem streaming to bluetooth receivers.


Am eagerly awaiting this as the streaming thing was a massive PITA for me.

Although slightly less so since my new phone arrived yesterday.


----------



## contadino (Feb 14, 2013)

hiccup said:


> Am eagerly awaiting this as the streaming thing was a massive PITA for me.
> 
> Although slightly less so since my new phone arrived yesterday.


 
Hey, can you let us know if it does sort it, cos I'm holding off getting a receiver until it's sorted? Ta.


----------



## tommers (Feb 14, 2013)

What do people use these for?  There's no camera, the games are in-app-purchase-to-the-max shite, I can't surf the web on the train with it cos there's no 3g (I know there's a version with it).  It's all very smart and slick and looks lovely and it's a nice, clever gadget but I'm really struggling to know what to actually DO with it.

It's a genuine question, what do you use yours for?


----------



## hiccup (Feb 14, 2013)

tommers said:


> What do people use these for? There's no camera, the games are in-app-purchase-to-the-max shite, I can't surf the web on the train with it cos there's no 3g (I know there's a version with it). It's all very smart and slick and looks lovely and it's a nice, clever gadget but I'm really struggling to know what to actually DO with it.
> 
> It's a genuine question, what do you use yours for?


 
Personally, I use mine for general web and forum browsing (WiFi at home and at work, tethered to my phone when out and about), reading books (esp. in bed and on the tube), reading the news via Flipboard and the Guardian app, as a remote for my TV, for task management with the Trello app, watching TV in bed, basic document editing via Google Drive and (when they fix the streaming issue) playing music from Google Music/various streaming services, via a bluetooth speaker.  Other stuff too... It's better for maps than a smartphone just cos of the bigger screen. A bit of gaming, but mostly just Angry Birds-type stuff.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2013)

I watch the late night screening of Minder on mine via TCVatchUp.


----------



## tommers (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah, I want to kind of use it as a central point for everything.  I'd really like to use it as a portable word processor but I'm not sure I would.  The news stuff is good, I like the idea of downloading a paper to read on the train, but I've already got a Kindle to read books with, and when I'm at home I've got a laptop to surf / play MUCH better games than are available on Android (and with a lot less restrictions too.)  I quite like the music player thing but I'm not sure that's enough to justify keeping it, maybe I should just dig out my old mp3 player.

I dunno, I feel like I'm trying to justify it to myself when I actually don't need it at all.  It is a nice gadget though and if I had lots of money then I'd definitely probably keep it.


----------



## mack (Feb 14, 2013)

I use mine mainly for streaming google music at work so as not to slow down my work pc, apart from that I use it to read my news feeds using flipboard.
I read pdf mags on it and stream the odd tv show to it from my NAS box. I'll be watching a stream of the Liverpool game in a minute using the sopcast app.


----------



## hiccup (Feb 14, 2013)

It's no laptop replacement, but it's just so much quicker to get online with, no waiting for it to boot or whatever. Ideal for quickly looking people up on imdb or checking what's on telly or whatever.


----------



## tommers (Feb 14, 2013)

oh.  There's a sopcast app.  Now THAT is interesting.

And a couple of you have mentioned flipboard now, I'll give that a go.

What's a NAS box?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2013)

32GB for £189.99 at Carphone Warehouse
If you are a Quidco user then 3% cashback too which knocks off another £5.70
End cost £184.29 which is not too bad


----------



## tommers (Feb 17, 2013)

Hmmm... I've been having more of a play.  I really like the web browsing and I've found an app to update my blog - not sure how useful that will be but it's well 2013.  Bit torrent is running well.  How do you avoid viruses and stuff?


----------



## hiccup (Feb 17, 2013)

contadino said:
			
		

> Hey, can you let us know if it does sort it, cos I'm holding off getting a receiver until it's sorted? Ta.



The 4.2.2 update does indeed seem to have sorted the bluetooth streaming issue. Yay.


----------



## Firky (Feb 18, 2013)

Anyone bothered with a dock yet? I am still using my case as a dock-like-contraption.


----------



## Leafster (Feb 18, 2013)

firky said:


> Anyone bothered with a dock yet? I am still using my case as a dock-like-contraption.


I registered with the Asus shop for them to email me when the docks are in stock but I haven't heard from them yet. Doesn't look like I'm likely to get one any time soon.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 25, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ASUS-GOOGLE-NEXUS-7-INCH-TABLET-32GB-/360602754492?clk_rvr_id=453807651966

Refurbed Nexus 7 32gb  £123.94 (12 month warranty)​


----------



## Firky (Mar 19, 2013)

Urgh!


----------



## Firky (Mar 19, 2013)

> splendidsquirrel 18 minutes ago
> I wish that was how I was named!


 
What, by two parents who can't communicate with each other unless it's via a Google device? Fuck off.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2013)

I wish I could unwatch that.


----------



## thriller (Mar 19, 2013)

Well my nexus 7 has developed problem. It wont charge. Tried factory reset, changing charger etc. Nothing works. I've contacted ebuyer. I purchased it august last year. Can ebuyer refuse to help?  Can they claim it is too late or that I need to go to Google/Asus direct??


----------



## Firky (Mar 19, 2013)

thriller said:


> Well my nexus 7 has developed problem. It wont charge. Tried factory reset, changing charger etc. Nothing works. I've contacted ebuyer. I purchased it august last year. Can ebuyer refuse to help? Can they claim it is too late or that I need to go to Google/Asus direct??


 
Mine was doing that for a bit, I left it for a couple of days and it started working. A friends was doing the same and they bought a 3rd party charger and they say that cured it.


----------



## magneze (Mar 19, 2013)

thriller said:


> Well my nexus 7 has developed problem. It wont charge. Tried factory reset, changing charger etc. Nothing works. I've contacted ebuyer. I purchased it august last year. Can ebuyer refuse to help? Can they claim it is too late or that I need to go to Google/Asus direct??


They ought to just replace it IMO.


----------



## thriller (Mar 19, 2013)

Firky said:


> Mine was doing that for a bit, I left it for a couple of days and it started working. A friends was doing the same and they bought a 3rd party charger and they say that cured it.


 
I took it to my brothers place and tried various chargers.Nowt happened. Ordered one from ebay so if that arrives by tomorrow or thursday, I'll close the ebuyer return ticket I opened.


----------



## thriller (Mar 19, 2013)

magneze said:


> They ought to just replace it IMO.


 
Should do. I said in the email for them not to tell me contact google or asus as my contract is with them as the supplier.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 10, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Have given up and now using KiK which I prefer but nobody else uses it :/


Is kik any good? My pal in Sved keeps on at me about putting it on my phone so we can chat.

Does it work of your wifi/data roaming?


----------



## madamv (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes and its loads of fun


----------



## Firky (Apr 10, 2013)

I HAVENT USED MY N7 FOR WEEKS NOW!



thriller said:


> Should do. I said in the email for them not to tell me contact google or asus as my contract is with them as the supplier.


 
WHAT HAPPENED?


----------



## thriller (Apr 11, 2013)

Ebuyer told me to contact asus first to get a fault number. I called asus who insisted I need to provide a serial number. As I threw the packaging away and forgot to register my nexus with asus when I first purchased it, I didn't have the number. a week or so later i realised the number might be on the inside of the back cover so opened it up and bingo! called them back and got it picked up from work on Monday. They will repair it and return. I forgot to include the original ebuyer sale of purchase print out-so let's hope they don't delay the repair. Miss the damn thing. Had to do a factory reset so all my games and e-books have been wiped out.


----------



## thriller (Apr 16, 2013)

well got it back from asus today. now charging fine. good to have it back, but cant see me using it much.


----------



## cdg (Apr 16, 2013)

my screen cracked whilst putting it in the case. Im looking at 90 pounds to get it sorted. Also the touch screen is shite, it keeps scrolling half way down the page at the slightest touch.


----------



## Firky (Apr 16, 2013)

thriller said:


> well got it back from asus today. now charging fine. good to have it back, but cant see me using it much.


 
I don't use mine as much as I did since I bought a MBA - it's now largely used for recipes and recording my blood pressure. Still like it, just prefer a keyboard.


----------



## thriller (Apr 16, 2013)

Firky said:


> I don't use mine as much as I did since I bought a MBA - it's now largely used for recipes and recording my blood pressure. Still like it, just prefer a keyboard.


 
what's mba?


----------



## Firky (Apr 16, 2013)

thriller said:


> what's mba?


 
Macbook Air, the laptop of tossers


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 16, 2013)

It's a posh persons netbook.


----------



## Firky (Apr 16, 2013)

I love it...but it is roll-necks, overpriced coffee in cafes and £6 sandwiches.


----------



## elbows (Jul 18, 2013)

Fairly strong rumours of a new version coming, quite possibly in connection with a Google event on the 24th.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 18, 2013)

I have just got one!!.....not much else to add really except it's kind of fun and I've downloaded a book onto it...


----------



## Firky (Jul 18, 2013)

I am thinking about selling mine... if I can find the box for it. 

My MBA is that portable and light I tend to take that with me on the train or bus instead of the N7.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 18, 2013)

Does anyone else have a problem charging their from a flat battery? 

When I plug it in, it immediately tries to boot up, gets half way, turns itself off and tries again.  Over and over.


----------



## Firky (Jul 18, 2013)

No but I did have problems with it not charging... seemed to have remedied it's self.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 18, 2013)

Hmm.  Sometimes it works, others it just sits there rebooting itself.  V. frustrating.


----------



## Radar (Jul 18, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> Does anyone else have a problem charging their from a flat battery?
> 
> When I plug it in, it immediately tries to boot up, gets half way, turns itself off and tries again. Over and over.


 
*To charge a dead Nexus 7:*

1. Plug-in your dead N7 to a wall charger. (_Jump immediately to step 2._)
2. Immediately after plugging it in, press Volume Down and Power at the same time.
_*This should get you into the bootloader menu. You may have to try this with different chargers or test out the timing in order to get it to work._​3. Once in the bootloader menu, use Volume Down until you see “Power Off Device.”
4. Choose that option with the Power button.
5. Once your device is off, unplug the charger and then plug it back into the device.
6. You should now see the battery meter (pictured above) with your device returning to life.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 18, 2013)

Cheers


----------



## elbows (Jul 18, 2013)

After leaving mine in a drawer for months I suffered from the 'screen flickers but nothing else happens' flat battery problem. None of those instructions seemed to work, but in the end I remedied the problem by using an iPad charger instead of the one that came with it! However it still charged very slowly so I don't think I've entirely nursed it back to normal yet.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 18, 2013)

Leaked video & photos below of the rumoured next variant. There seems to be some kind of dialing pad visible. Surely they're not going to make this some kind of _phone_ device also? Of course it would be most excellent if they did.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 18, 2013)

That's the lock screen pin entry, not a dialling pad.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 18, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> That's the lock screen pin entry, not a dialling pad.


 
oh..thought it was too good to be true.


----------



## Firky (Jul 18, 2013)

If it's not a dialling pad why does have an alphanumberic keypad and not a numeric one? 

Built in IP telephony - why not?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 18, 2013)

Firky said:


> If it's not a dialling pad why does have an alphanumberic keypad and not a numeric one?
> 
> Built in IP telephony - why not?


 
cos people won't go out and buy a separate Google phone? and also...costs. Nice though it would be.

I did wonder about that keyboard also. Looks a bit sus.

Edit.I just saw _IP telephony_. Actually this should be possible already.


----------



## Firky (Jul 18, 2013)

ACtually looking at the photo again there is no hash or star key. So it isn't a proper dialing pad


----------



## ddraig (Jul 18, 2013)

but there is already the phonepad thingy isn't there


----------



## magneze (Jul 18, 2013)

LOL @ that video. Clearly it's been nicked off someone and they don't know the PIN.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 19, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> cos people won't go out and buy a separate Google phone? and also...costs. Nice though it would be.


 

I think the number of people willing to carry round a 7" phone is quite small. I know its been said about other devices, but really the note is limit of what will go in my pocket.


----------



## Firky (Jul 19, 2013)

A smaller device that tethers to the larger tablet would make sense or would it be like a bluetooth headset on steroids?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 19, 2013)

Firky said:


> A smaller device that tethers to the larger tablet would make sense or would it be like a bluetooth headset on steroids?


 
No I'd go for that. It's what a couple of manufacturers have already been onto and I think its a good thing if you're on the phone a lot and use a tablet with data - saves having to invest in two sim cards at least.

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-your-oversized-smartphone-complaints.305475/

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...omes-with-novel-mini-phone-controller.312068/


----------



## rich! (Jul 19, 2013)

Firky said:


> A smaller device that tethers to the larger tablet would make sense or would it be like a bluetooth headset on steroids?



I have a ZTE android phone with BlackBerry style keyboard that I use as the tether device.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2013)

Firky said:


> I am thinking about selling mine... if I can find the box for it


 


I have a box if you need one Firky


----------



## Firky (Jul 22, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I have a box if you need one Firky


 

I may take you up on that offer but I still haven't decided if I want to sell it. May as well...I haven't actually used it for about two months. 

May have a look to see if there's docks with in built speakers so I can use it as a radio in the kitchen


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 22, 2013)

A lot of people seem to be getting rid of their Nexus 7's ? Have they slowed up recently or something?


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 22, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> A lot of people seem to be getting rid of their Nexus 7's ? Have they slowed up recently or something?


 
I would like to know, my mum is thinking of getting one on contract from Three. They seem to be dirt cheap over there once you factor out the price of the data. In fact i I were earning I would be half tempted to get one myself. 5GB of dongle data credit is £15 a month or on PAYG making it a total outlay of £120 for the device. 

I'd really need to know if there were some odd reason people are dumping them though!

http://store.three.co.uk/view/product/ql_catalog/threecatdevice/2565


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 24, 2013)

The updated N7 is looking mighty fine - improved screen


----------



## emanymton (Jul 24, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> I would like to know, my mum is thinking of getting one on contract from Three. They seem to be dirt cheap over there once you factor out the price of the data. In fact i I were earning I would be half tempted to get one myself. 5GB of dongle data credit is £15 a month or on PAYG making it a total outlay of £120 for the device.
> 
> I'd really need to know if there were some odd reason people are dumping them though!
> 
> http://store.three.co.uk/view/product/ql_catalog/threecatdevice/2565


I've had mine since September last year and have no issues with it at all. Apart from the fact that I could swear the last date cut my battery life down.


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 24, 2013)

emanymton said:


> I've had mine since September last year and have no issues with it at all. Apart from the fact that I could swear the last date cut my battery life down.


 
What sort of battery life do you normally get? And is it on WiFi or 3G? 

I'm seriously considering this as I would also put the sim in a dongle and need to have a decent amount of mobile net atm.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 24, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> What sort of battery life do you normally get? And is it on WiFi or 3G?
> 
> I'm seriously considering this as I would also put the sim in a dongle and need to have a decent amount of mobile net atm.


I got mine before they did the 3g the version so WiFi only. It's difficult to say as it is varies quite a lot depending on how I use it but I would say 4-6 hours of use out of a full charge. 

I don't have much experience with other tablets, but I have no complaints about getting the nexus at all.


----------



## Tankus (Jul 24, 2013)

Around 6 hours for me too ....would still recommend


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 24, 2013)

emanymton said:


> I got mine before they did the 3g the version so WiFi only. It's difficult to say as it is varies quite a lot depending on how I use it but I would say 4-6 hours of use out of a full charge.
> 
> I don't have much experience with other tablets, but I have no complaints about getting the nexus at all.


 


Tankus said:


> Around 6 hours for me too ....would still recommend


 
So probably slightly more on 3G (judging by my phone). Cool, I will definitely consider it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 24, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> The updated N7 is looking mighty fine - improved screen


 

Looks pretty damn powerful too. Not a fan of the aspect ratio though.


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 24, 2013)

If Apple thought they could get away not updating the iPad mini this year, then they've missed the bus.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 24, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> If Apple thought they could get away not updating the iPad mini this year, then they've missed the bus.


 

They'd be idiots if they did. I'm betting we'll see a retina mini, maybe a slightly cheaper price and an all new slimmed down iPad5 in mini design.


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 24, 2013)

Nevertheless, hats off to the update and for keeping the price more or less  the same.


----------



## Tankus (Jul 31, 2013)

Just had 4.3 update..... Its a biggie too


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm impatiently waiting for my update!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jul 31, 2013)

Just had to contact asus about returning one of my girl's nexuses. Was not powering on and all the work arounds didn't work

Have to say good customer service so far


----------



## mack (Jul 31, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm impatiently waiting for my update!


 

Wiped mine the other day as it was feeling a little sluggish - a clean install of 4.3 and it's flying again - no need for me to upgrade to the latest model.

Same with my N4 - a clean install of 4.3 and everything is feeling very snappy!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2013)

PC World £10 off the updated N7 models by entering code 'TAB100' at checkout. 

Not a huge saving but still a £10


----------



## elbows (Jul 31, 2013)

mack said:


> Wiped mine the other day as it was feeling a little sluggish - a clean install of 4.3 and it's flying again - no need for me to upgrade to the latest model.
> 
> Same with my N4 - a clean install of 4.3 and everything is feeling very snappy!


 

Apparently there is something in Android 4.3 that has the potential to stop devices slowing down so much over time from now on. I've not researched it properly but off the top of my head its to do with the file system and TRIM.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Jul 31, 2013)

Tankus said:


> Just had 4.3 update..... Its a biggie too


 
got mine a few days ago, not sure i'd call it a big upgrade though, I thought it was more a bug fix. it's not made a huge difference to mine, i never suffered from the lag problems others reported and the camera/bluetooth tweeks are largely irrelevant to me, the new memory management stuff should be useful, but i read it takes a few days to bed in (edit: the TRIM thing elbows mentioned)


----------



## Tankus (Jul 31, 2013)

My battery life has started to drop off though, quite recently too , maybe getting 5 hours  , and some things stopping sleep mode , not sussed it yet


----------



## Tankus (Aug 1, 2013)

Permission manager in 4.3

http://nexus7.wonderhowto.com/how-t...rivacy-nexus-7-tablet-jelly-bean-4-3-0148097/

Very nice little app.......interesting to see what naughtiness some of my games were up too


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 7, 2013)

Do all the N7's have 3G now or only some? Seeing prices vary from about £170-£250 for 32gb, but can't see where you find out if they have 3G


----------



## xenon (Aug 7, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> Do all the N7's have 3G now or only some? Seeing prices vary from about £170-£250 for 32gb, but can't see where you find out if they have 3G



Hopefully someone will clarify but I was looking at these the other day. Far as I can tell, the cheaper ones are last year's model, with no 3G and came with Jelly Bean 4.1. The newer ones are out next month, have 3G, better screen, different processor and Jelly Bean 4.3 installed.


----------



## Tankus (Aug 7, 2013)

Won't it auto update within a day or two of switching on .?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 8, 2013)

Cheers xenon. If I have 3G on my phone wouldn't really need it on a tablet too would I?


----------



## xenon (Aug 8, 2013)

I guess not. You could always tether the tablet to your 3G phone. I haven't actually used and android tablet from Google or anyone else. But as far as I know if you had last years model yes, you should be able to update it to jellybean 4.3.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 8, 2013)

Ta, might be a birthday present to myself.


----------



## Tankus (Aug 10, 2013)

just done a factory restore to clear out all the gunk I've accumulated in the last 10 months  ....and gone back to basic apps maps and bookmarks .....

Just got to love the cloud and chromesync  

One plain background home  screen , no more wigets other than the clock and that's it ........

Its ripping along


----------



## Tankus (Aug 12, 2013)

mack said:


> Wiped mine the other day as it was feeling a little sluggish - a clean install of 4.3 and it's flying again - no need for me to upgrade to the latest model.
> 
> Same with my N4 - a clean install of 4.3 and everything is feeling very snappy!


 
Quite surprised what a difference its made to mine too....including battery performance.


----------



## rich! (Aug 12, 2013)

Just for the record - bought lovely folding full-size bluetooth keyboard. Android 4.3 maps it to the wrong type of keyboard so it doesn't work.
Backed up the 21GB of data.
adb fastboot, applied http://download.chainfire.eu/295/CF-Root/CF-Auto-Root/CF-Auto-Root-grouper-nakasi-nexus7.zip, now own root on tablet.
Removed broken keyboard map file.
Now restoring 21GB of data, but the keyboard works perfectly.

Moral of the story: root it when you get it, don't wait till it's full...


----------



## scifisam (Aug 22, 2013)

Going to have to buy a phone just so that my daughter's nexus can connect to 3g (can't use my phone). I really really do hate that you can't use 3g dongles on this thing.


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2013)

scifisam said:


> Going to have to buy a phone just so that my daughter's nexus can connect to 3g (can't use my phone). I really really do hate that you can't use 3g dongles on this thing.


 
It seems some people have got it to work with a 3G dongle with this app
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.draisberghof.pppwidget


----------



## scifisam (Aug 22, 2013)

editor said:


> It seems some people have got it to work with a 3G dongle with this app
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.draisberghof.pppwidget



For some reason I can't get the link to open. All the apps I've seen require you to root the tablet, which I don't want to do, especially not a year after getting it.


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2013)

scifisam said:


> For some reason I can't get the link to open. All the apps I've seen require you to root the tablet, which I don't want to do, especially not a year after getting it.


 
Rooting's really not that much of a deal.


----------



## rich! (Aug 23, 2013)

editor said:


> Rooting's really not that much of a deal.


 
Except for getting all the settings restored, which is an absolute pain.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Sep 4, 2013)

Anyone had problems with the sound distorting? Mine has done it a few times now, a reboot fixes it, but I'm not prepared to keep doing that so I'm sending it back.

Before it goes back I need to work out how to backup my Real Racing 3 progress. I became slightly addicted to it for a while and managed to notch up about a hundred hours, I'm buggered if I'm going to do all that again.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 5, 2013)

I've got one now and I love it. Mainly been enjoying getting books and reading with it

Nice to browse here and other internet media with too. Got a couple of games but really its the books I love it for so far... Read 2 in less than a week where I hadn't read a paper book for weeks. 

Would like to know of any suggestions for what else I can use it for

And eventually I hope to stop pressing n instead of space!


----------



## Fingers (Sep 16, 2013)

Bought the 2013 model this afternoon.  The screen is blowaway. Taking me hours to fix it up to how I want the apps etc but this is going to be so much better than dragging my laptop around town for work


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Sep 16, 2013)

rich! said:


> Just for the record - bought lovely folding full-size bluetooth keyboard.



link?


----------



## rich! (Sep 17, 2013)

Lemon Eddy said:


> link?



http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251323872276

That sort of thing. Slight problem with occasional double-press of keys, but works well enough for e.g. copying down a whiteboard's worth of notes.

About to try using that + N7 as sole computing equipment for overnight trip to 1-day meeting...


----------



## Tankus (Oct 26, 2013)

Kitkats just been released apparently


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2013)

Google has just donated 17,000 Nexus 7 tablets to help New Yorkers still affected by Hurricane Sandy


> A year has passed since Hurricane Sandy came ashore, but the northeastern US is still feeling its impact through closed facilities and lost jobs. Google hopes to tackle some of those longer-term challenges by donating 17,000 Nexus 7 tablets to the New York State Community Action Association. The non-profit will primarily hand out the Android slates to community centers, libraries and business development groups for both education and job training. Some devices will go to senior centers, where they'll help older residents communicate with friends and family that would otherwise be out of reach. While the donation won't have as much of an immediate effect as direct aid, it could be useful to New Yorkers who need more than just the basics to get back to normal.


http://www.engadget.com/2013/10/30/google-donates-17000-nexus-7-tablets/


----------



## thriller (Nov 3, 2013)

and?


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 3, 2013)

Mumbles274 said:


> I've got one now and I love it. Mainly been enjoying getting books and reading with it
> 
> Nice to browse here and other internet media with too. Got a couple of games but really its the books I love it for so far... Read 2 in less than a week where I hadn't read a paper book for weeks.
> 
> ...



you can use it to watch TV while cooking, should you fancy that. There's a TVCatchUp app which streams live telly. Or ditto for bed, I guess.

edit: just realised that message was months old. sorry!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 3, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> you can use it to watch TV while cooking, should you fancy that. There's a TVCatchUp app which streams live telly. Or ditto for bed, I guess.
> 
> edit: just realised that message was months old. sorry!


THats ok. I still tend to drag my laptop around for watching tv/iplayer/catchup/YouTube!  Still mainly use it for reading and surfing


----------



## Tankus (Nov 7, 2013)

My keyboard has just changed  ' has moved and I now have shit like this♍♎♏⏳♐⌛♑⏰♓♉♊♋♍♎♑ and this ™¶∆Π or maybe I've only just noticed it ...........dunno.


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2013)

thriller said:


> and?


And _what?_ It's a notable gesture and it's perfectly on topic for this thread.


----------



## Tankus (Nov 7, 2013)

Theres more
❔❕↩❗⬛‼〰〰➰♠♣♦❇↖㊗❌✔♌™©㊙♿♻♏
Rinky fucking do

This was deffo not there before

Simple things etc heh

Edit it appears that the board cannot handle the left swipe stuff

Pity ...I never use emoticons , but I could see myself using some of these


----------



## mack (Nov 13, 2013)

4.4 Kitkat should be coming in the next few hours for all 2012/3 versions.

https://plus.google.com/+Nexus/posts/5xQLJNbJxea


----------



## Tankus (Nov 13, 2013)

So who will be first thing in....…then ?


----------



## Radar (Nov 13, 2013)

Sideloaded it via NRT as there was no sign of the OTA update.

No obvious changes (haven't tried ART yet) ,  but there's a pretty annoying warning about a user installed CA I need for the corporate WIFI.  Dammit Google,  it's in my trusted keystore for a reason!


----------



## Tankus (Jun 26, 2014)

pants ....my 2012 kissed the concrete yesterday getting out of the car  ,and found that  gorilla glass is not as king kong as it likes to think it is !

So , went to (ACK ACK) pc world and got the 2013 , probably a newer model just around the corner ...buts I cant wait 

Noticeably faster with the 2gb mem and well good screen .....happy again


----------



## SW9 (Jun 27, 2014)

Same happened to me. Was losing it it a bit and sat on it. 
Dunno whether to get the 2013 model or wait.


----------



## Tankus (Jun 27, 2014)

...it was a close thing with the hudl though (£40 difference) , given a choice between losing my desktop or tablet , it would be the desktop I could now do without  ... don't google usually have something in the works towards the end of each year ? seen something about an 8" ...if it was the same size as the 7" but with no bezel ....hmmm...


----------



## Spark (Jun 27, 2014)

My screen is broken. I'd been thinking about getting a replacement and trying to fix it. Is it worth doing this or is the general consensus that it's not worth the hassle and replace instead?


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 27, 2014)

How much is a new screen?


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm vexed that they've not announced a new 10 or the 9 that was rumoured. Especially since my 7 is irreparable.


----------



## Spark (Jun 27, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> How much is a new screen?


There are new screens and digitizer sets on Amazon for around £35 and apparently you tube videos on how to do it. Mostly on reviews but some negative ones. I'm just a bit wary.


----------



## Tankus (Jun 27, 2014)

My battery has degraded down to around 4.5 hr on full charge and I don't think 1gb memory is hacking it anymore ....I was having to shut down all the background stuff to run certain programs  ....


----------



## SW9 (Jun 27, 2014)

Got a quote today for 80 quid for a new screen. Better just order a new one.


----------



## SW9 (Jun 27, 2014)

http://www.stuff-uk.net/p-1672526.a...YuIi2jutlUqnotzqyz_Cin-KXBgreErJK0ZzQJT3w_wcB

Seems too cheap £130


----------



## Tankus (Jul 19, 2014)

lightning app in real time ...well tidy 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.blitzortung.android.app


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 11, 2017)

Dropped mine and broke the charger cable a week or two ago. Bought a new one but it didn't charge properly at all, was very hard to even jiggle the lead into a position that would get the charger started. Bought another cable (that i had used before and knew was great), but that was the same so it had to be the connector on the Nexus itself. Took it apart and fixed the connector, charge was registered everytime I stuck in the lead with no wobble. Trouble was that it quickly became apparent that it wasn't charging at all. Tried to charge with it switched off but even if I left it overnight it would not gain even 1%. Bum. Nothing changed in a week So I ordered a wireless charger from Amazon. Despatch was confirmed yesterday for today. Soooo, last night I couldn't sleep, picked up my Nexus and switched it on to see the time. 100% charge. Cheeky bastard.


----------

